#ubuntuone 2009-08-17
<tarvid> ubuntuone-client-applet doesn't appear to do anything when clicked
<tarvid> is there anyway to upload more than one file at a time?
 * jblount yawns
 * thisfred siphons some of his coffee to jblount's cup
<jblount> thisfred: Thanks, I'm trying to learn how to go to bed & wake up earlier, but it's taking some effort.
 * pfibiger closed the web browser that java applet was in a few minutes ago....wonder how long it'll take to decay and fall off the network?
<thisfred> jblount: I just stuck with the jetlag, I hope it doesn't wear off :)
<jblount> thisfred: :)
<vds> hello
<facundobatista> vds, hi
<vds> hi facundobatista
<vds> facundobatista: all the files inside one of my folders now have 0 bytes size
<vds> I checked the web ui 0 bytes there too
<vds> facundobatista: 0 bytes also for all the people I've shared the folder with
<facundobatista> vds, I will need to see the files
<facundobatista> the logs, sorry
<vds> facundobatista: that's a good question, I use ubuntu one on different machines and those files have been there for a long time
<vds> facundobatista: so I send you what I have on the machine I use more
<vds> ?
<facundobatista> vds, they've been a long time with 0 bytes, or they went to 0 bytes in the last few days, or you don't know?
<vds> facundobatista: I don't know
<facundobatista> vds, ok... we had two bugs that most probably could caused that, fixes for those were commited less than two weeks ago
<vds> I understand that's not a good bug report, sorry :)
<vds> facundobatista: ok
<facundobatista> vds, so most probably you were bitten by those issues (they weren't rare at all)
<CardinalFang> Does anyone know what version of couchdb gets oauth checking?
<vds> facundobatista: ok thanks
<CardinalFang> My v 0.10.0~svn802936-0jh4 doesn't seem to.  I'm still testing, though.
<jdo> how do I easily close or disable ubuntuone-client and syncdaemon now that I have no icon?
<jblount> jdo: The interactions are hidden for now, but I was thinking about the same thing last night.
<CardinalFang> Hrm, maybe my version does.  It just doesn't auth as I expect.
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> ZOMG! Meeting time: Say me if you are in
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> urbanape, vds ?
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> I think that may be it, for today
<jblount> DONE: Lots of code review, not much else
<jblount> TODO: Continue work on modal dialogs, sort next steps to getting files web ui done-er
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: Your turn!
<teknico> DONE: pair programming with thisfred on couchdb oauth, studied oauth
<teknico> TODO: fix a failing test in web contatcs, more pair programming with thisfred on couchdb oauth
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: started and proposed a branch to fix a problem with read only sync, started a second branch for sync date tracking, investigated a data loss issue with shared folder
<vds> TODO: land the approved branch, work on the other one
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> urbanape: please
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> DONE: wrestled with YUI3. Lost.
<urbanape> TODO: Rematch. FEEL THE PAIN.
<urbanape> BLOCK: none.
<urbanape> rodrigo_ go go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Some openSUSE packaging. Started Tomboy sync prefs changes. Submitted new evo-couchdb package depending on desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interfmeace to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. File bugs for missing evo-couchdb fields and summary of the fields it uses. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> Thanks everyone!
<urbanape> Also, I'm heading out a little early today. Local news station wants to interview us about the video we did of Lex's first year.
<jblount> Along those same lines, I'm going to take a longish lunch to take in District 9 at pre-noon prices. I'll be working a bit late to keep up a reasonable amount of hours.
<teknico> anyone saying the slightest thing about DIstrict 9 before I've seen it will be executed remotely
<jblount> :)
<jblount> I'm good at keeping quiet. I routinely have to watch things twice with the wife.
<teknico> I used to, but I stopped worrying, and learnt to love the fight ;-)
<pfibiger> jblount: going to the mount dora multiplex?
<teknico> (well, "love" may be an overstatement ;-) )
<jblount> pfibiger: You sir, are a hater. I'll be heading to the lovely township of Leesburg.
<pfibiger> say hi to the old people!
<jblount> pfibiger: You realize that you live in Florida right? It's where people go to die.
<jblount> Just because my county has a few extra, doesn't make it any less wonderful.
<jblount> :D
<pfibiger> heh
<pfibiger> are you in the same county as __THE VILLAGES__!!!
<pfibiger> ?
<jblount> pfibiger: No, they're in Sumter, which is basically The Villages ++ a few random rednecks.
<pfibiger> The Villages is pretty weird
<jblount> Strangely, the theatre there gets lots of good small release-ish films. We saw 'Away we go' a few weeks ago there.
<jblount> It is strange though.
<rmcbride> Sumter county == Scary.
<pfibiger> jblount: did you see [500] "days" of _summer_ ?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, you have aquarius' other script, yes?  test-valid-user.sh ?
<slestak> im having a little problem with U1 on a 64bit 9.04 install.
<slestak> the client does not want to start
<slestak> i dont see anything going to any logs,
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes, though have not tested that yet
<slestak> i have 0.92.0+r146-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty installed
<slestak> the workstation has been up for a couple of weeks.  didnt want to reboot if there is sth that can be learned from this.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Hrm.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: how can I help? That script does not work?
<joshuahoover> slestak: you don't see any logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ?
<slestak> joshuahoover: let me check that location, I was looking in /var/log
<joshuahoover> slestak: cool
<slestak> yes, quite a bit of logging there
<slestak> taking it all in
<CardinalFang> thisfred, detailed email for you.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: thanks, will read
<joshuahoover> slestak: ok, why do you think it's not working? i ask because we changed the behavior of the ubuntu one applet, where it disappears after a period of inactivity
<slestak> ahh, that could be it.  just no applet.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: just a quick question: this is not the group issue again, is it? That also gave an eaccess IIRC
<slestak> I am pushing changes in from one workstaiton to my U1 storage, and I was going to make workstation 2 check for changes so they could begin downloading
<joshuahoover> slestak: if you try dropping a file in ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ and then @ the terminal run: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Eh, no.  That was a config file in /etc/couchdb .  This is something else.  Specifically, it's reading from /var/lib...  when I think it should be /tmp/couch1 .
<slestak> u1sdtool is cool.  I had been using lsof to determine if and when it is transferring, grepping for .part
<slestak> i have a spinning tray icon on w1, but sdtool says 0up, 0down
<joshuahoover> slestak: hmmm...
<slestak> i see some .partials in my folder in question
<joshuahoover> slestak: ok, in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log folder, do you see any exception logs?
<slestak> ok, i can explain that one, firewall related mp3 problem.  our corp fw blocked that dl so I got a 4k file with an http403 instead of my desired podcast.
<joshuahoover> slestak: ah, ok
<joshuahoover> slestak: so, are you expecting any files to be transferring right now?
<slestak> i think it is synced up, i may need to update workstaion 1, it apparently is not in the same version of u1.
<joshuahoover> slestak: yeah, we release at least once a week so it's best to update the client just in case :)
<slestak> it is hard to tell, I keep my gpodder-download dir in U1, so I can propogate my podcasts to 3-4 machines that I may be at through the day.  I think it is good.
<popey> thats a nice idea slestak
<slestak> i was not aware of the new behaviour of u1-client
<slestak> does the sdtool show dl detail, or just a count?  I would really like to see the queue if possible?
<slestak> yes, i have 91.1 on the netbook
<slestak> updating it now
<joshuahoover> slestak: the tool only shows the count...you'd have to monitor the logs for more details right now
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok, I suspect that this is a question for aquarius tomorrow then, or #couchdb. I'm pairing with teknico on the OAuth replication between desktop and cloud now, will have a detailed look at your mail after/
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay.  I'm looking at your script...
<CardinalFang> thisfred, ah, never mind.
<slestak> i'm not complaining, great product
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, you get no "eacces" from you script at all?
<CardinalFang> youR
<CardinalFang> thisfred, if I change /var/lib/couchdb to be readable+writable by me, then it works.  :(*
<slestak> joshuahoover: after updating netbook from 91.1 to current, I get an Apport file to send.
<CardinalFang> That's definitely wrong.
<joshuahoover> slestak: hmmm...not good
<slestak> it is Linux Mint, not vanilla Jaunty
<slestak> U` has worked on it to date.
<slestak> let me reboot it
<joshuahoover> slestak: ok, i don't think it should matter that you're using linux mint but it's not something we specifically test against either
<slestak> i had a little network hiccup in the last 10 minutes there, so I have changed from wireless to wired since the machine booted, that along with updating the client may be too much for it to handle.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that is very wrong yes
<thisfred> CardinalFang: esp. since desktopcouch is supposed to be running 100% in userspace
<CardinalFang> Dangerous word, that "userspace".
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay, summary email for you and aquarius, sent.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'm going offline now.  I'll check back later.
<slestak> joshuahoover: after reboot it is ok
<joshuahoover> slestak: good :)
<joshuahoover> jblount: ping
<statik> i don't know how i've never heard of daniel johnston before yesterday, but worried shoes is about the best song in the entire world
<teknico> statik, that's quite a claim :-)
<statik> hi teknico!
<teknico> statik, wow, I want my three minutes back ;-P
<pfibiger> statik: speeding motorcycle is an important work, and i really like the songs about casper the ghost from the kids soundtrack
<statik> :)
<pfibiger> there's a great yo la tengo bit where daniel johnston calls into a radio show they're doing (they had previously covered speeding motorcycle) and suggests they do it together over the phone. it's great.
<pfibiger> it's on genius + love = yo la tengo
<sladen> could somebody demilestone, and retag https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/340667 to 'ubunet', then retag it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340667 in ubuntuone-client "plethora of fonts and capitalisation scheme in the file sharing web UI" [High,Confirmed]
<sladen> remilestone it
<joshuahoover> sladen: i've got it
<jblount> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> jblount: :) ...i think i found my answer...was wondering about displaying machine names on the web but i found the bug where it was updated just a bit ago
<jblount> joshuahoover: Yeah, we're one step away. I actually need that to be reassigned to someone else, perhaps jdo will take pity on me.
<joshuahoover> jblount: heh
<jblount> We're sending the names through the oauth handoff, it's just not getting saved to the database. As soon as we record it, it should show up in a sane way for everyone (check out 'make start' logged in as hola and go to /accounts/machines to see this)
<jblount> joshuahoover: ^^
<statik> jblount, just sending the machine name is not enough I think. I want to have an edit box on the page where someone authorizes a machine where they can put in any description they want
<jblount> statik: Totally right, but the next step is saving the machine name, I can easily do an edit box, but I'm confused by how the oauth stuff is handled.
<jblount> statik: Nice defaults + easy customization == winner
<statik> jblount, i wouldn't even worry about the machine name, just getting an edit box in there is the main thing
<statik> and some text like "write a description of which machine you are authorizing so you'll be able to tell them apart later on"
<jblount> statik: I guess that's fine, I'm still a little lost on how to reproduce this process locally so I can test and play with it.
<joshuahoover> jblount: unrelated to the current discussion, but...ever seen this error? https://updown.ubuntuone.com/1ff4f91b-2129-43da-b6f9-f6d1f47fbb53
<joshuahoover> jblount: we probably shouldn't have things setup to display all the debug info, huh?
<jblount> joshuahoover: It should only show for you, cause you are logged in and a member of lp:~ubuntuone-hackers
<jblount> joshuahoover: Is that just a random uuid, or should it have worked?
<joshuahoover> jblount: ah, got ya...ok...a user was complaining that they were getting errors
<joshuahoover> jblount: supposedly clicked on from the web ui by a user
<jblount> joshuahoover: It would still be an error, but a cleaned up 500 page, not the stuff you are seeing.
<joshuahoover> jblount: right, got ya...user said they get an: "unknown error (blank)"
<jblount> joshuahoover: Yeah, that make sense.
<joshuahoover> jblount: i think the file he's accessing is an html file (if that matters)...bug #414641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414641 in ubuntuone-client "java script renders locally but not when downloaded from ubuntuone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414641
<jblount> joshuahoover: For what it's worth, html files don't work for me either.
<dobey> finally!
<joshuahoover> jblount: ok, got it...that's helpful to know :)
<jblount> joshuahoover: I get the same exact error, to be more specific. I'll comment on the bug as well.
<joshuahoover> jblount: thanks!
<pjssilva> Is there a sensible way to wipe-out ubuntuone installation and start afresh?
<jblount> pjssilva: Sure! Start with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/254659/
<jblount> pjssilva: You'll also need to remove the Oauth token that Ubuntu One uses, although with recent changes to the "Passwords & Encryption" app, I'm not sure how to do this.
<pjssilva> I am trying it now...
<joshuahoover> jblount, pjssilva: you can do this by going to Applications->Accesssories->Passwords & Encryption, click on the Passwords tab, remove the UbuntuOne token under the "Passwords: login" list
<jblount> joshuahoover: That doesn't work in Karmic for me, the passwords tab has one listing, for "login" that doesn't expand.
<joshuahoover> jblount: ah, karmic...wasn't sure which version :)
<jblount> joshuahoover: Always karmic, everytime karmic, only karmic :)
<jblount> Until Loopy Llama gets started :)
<pjssilva> I've also did:
<joshuahoover> jblount: heh...yes, except for all those users who are still on jaunty that we're supporting ;)
<pjssilva> rm -r .cache/ubuntuone/
<pjssilva> rm -r .config/autostart/ubuntuone-client-applet.desktop
<pjssilva> And removed the computer from my account.
<jblount> pjssilva: yes, those should have been in my list.
<jblount> pjssilva: You can also remove the software and reinstall if you like, but the experience shouldn't change because of that.
<joshuahoover> jblount, pjssilva: the keys in karmic show up for me in passwords & encryption keys, under the Passwords tab...the tabs were moved around (at least on my install)
<pjssilva> So far it looks good, it asked me to add the computer to the account. Let us see what the syncing gives me.
<jblount> joshuahoover: This is what it looks like for me: https://updown.ubuntuone.com/b6e7dd38-6ac7-49c5-a04a-590effdc584d
<joshuahoover> jblount: and the other tabs don't show any ubuntu one keys?
<jblount> joshuahoover: Nope, those are 'keys' not passwords / tokens (which is where it was before / should be). It just lists my gpg and ssh keys
<joshuahoover> jblount: strange...wonder why mine is different
<pjssilva> Argh... I got a folder that refuses to go away.
<pjssilva> I deleted it and it still appears in the web interface.
<pjssilva> I also tried to shutdown the sync daemon (u1sdtool -q) to force an update but it didn't work.
<joshuahoover> pjssilva: are you getting any errors? anything in the log files (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/)
<pjssilva> I get this:
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:02:21,910 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - upload                       share:''                                       node:'c22b6938-c0dc-43d0-9977-175531f96d88'   upload(node="'c22b6938-c0dc-43d0-9977-175531f96d88'", hash="'sha1:9ec256794b96a8fe381e32ed1da71c74f0f82aa6'", fileobj_factory='<bound method FSKey.open_file of <ubuntuone.syncdaemon.sync.FSKey object at 0x9c5baf4>>', share="''", crc32='1441764211L', previous_has
<pjssilva> h="''", size='2480') failure INTERNAL_ERROR
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:03:08,392 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - upload                       share:''                                       node:'2dea833e-bcb8-4bd4-8cf5-82238b72f1eb'   upload(node="'2dea833e-bcb8-4bd4-8cf5-82238b72f1eb'", hash="'sha1:8cafcd409dc15bd7b8ea40b665db9781cd8906dd'", fileobj_factory='<bound method FSKey.open_file of <ubuntuone.syncdaemon.sync.FSKey object at 0x9c5bfcc>>', share="''", crc32='1448717863L', previous_has
<pjssilva> h="''", size='301635') failure INTERNAL_ERRO
<pjssilva> I tried to trick Ubuntu One, by deleting the directory from the My\ Files folder. Creating a another directory with the same name to delete it again.
<joshuahoover> pjssilva: and then you get those errors reported?
<pjssilva> It did not work. I get the directory renamed by ubuntuone with the extension u1conflict.
<pjssilva> No, from the timestamps the error come from the original deletion of the folder.
<joshuahoover> pjssilva: are you still showing files/folders in the web ui?
<pjssilva> Yes...
<pjssilva> I have just tried to reset UbuntuOne again.
<pjssilva> The directory appeared locally and I deleted.
<pjssilva> I am waiting some minutes to see if it goes away from the web ui.
<pjssilva> I got more interesting errors now:
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:28:39,762 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/pjssilva/Ubuntu One/My Files/\xc3\x9altimo teste'' | Called delete_on_server
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:28:40,599 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Unlink                       share:''                                       node:'20afe71e-f5d3-4131-9c7a-6ea41c4e4e7f'   Unlink(node="'20afe71e-f5d3-4131-9c7a-6ea41c4e4e7f'", share="''", parent="'a9bac824-0768-4d82-8664-d11e3438cb29'") failure DOES_NOT_EXIST
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:28:40,599 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Unlink                       share:''                                       node:'20afe71e-f5d3-4131-9c7a-6ea41c4e4e7f'   Unlink(node="'20afe71e-f5d3-4131-9c7a-6ea41c4e4e7f'", share="''", parent="'a9bac824-0768-4d82-8664-d11e3438cb29'") cleanup
<pjssilva> 2009-08-17 16:28:40,600 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_UNLINK_ERROR, args:(), kw:{'parent_id': 'a9bac824-0768-4d82-8664-d11e3438cb29', 'share_id': '', 'node_id': '20afe71e-f5d3-4131-9c7a-6ea41c4e4e7f', 'error': 'DOES_NOT_EXIST'}
<pjssilva> Note it says that it got the request o unlink the directory on the server and the server but the server answered DOES_NOT_EXIST.
<pjssilva> I think it is time for a bug report
<Chipaca> pjssilva: INTERNAL_ERROR is cause enough for a bug report
<joshuahoover> pjssilva, Chipaca: yes, a bug report is due :)
<Chipaca> pjssilva: what does u1sdtool --refresh ~/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files do?
<pjssilva> joshuahoover: (Note that the INTERNAL_ERROR did not happen this time)
<Chipaca> pjssilva: no, it happened during the Upload, right?
<pjssilva> Chipaca: not completely sure.
<pjssilva> Chipaca: tried the u1sdtool command. It didn't complain.
<Chipaca> pjssilva: did it fetch anything?
<pjssilva> Chipaca: nope, the directory is clean.
<Chipaca> pjssilva: and it matches the server?
<pjssilva> But the %$¨&*&@#@$#$ directory still appears in the web ui.
<pjssilva> I am going to refresh UbuntuOne once again to see if it downloads the weird directory again (and make sure it is reproducible).
<pjssilva> Yes, it is reproducible. I am filling a bug report. Thanks for everyone that tried to help.
<hopp_> hi,
<jblount> hopp_: hi!
<hopp_> I need help with ubuntu-one-client.
<jblount> hopp_: There are lots of eager and smart people hanging around, if you mention your problem, someone should be able to help :)
<hopp_> i want to add my comupter to my ubuntuone account, so i push add computer button, then I'm asked for password for keyring
<jblount> dobey: ^^ Would this be the default login password thingie?
<hopp_> I desperate, I don't know the password, i've tried my account password, launch pad password
<hopp_> jblount: yes, i hink, could be. the default keyring password thing
<joshuahoover> hopp_: it's likely a password you set up a while ago
<hopp_> i also had deleted default.keyring and created it again
<hopp_> with and without password
<hopp_> nothing is working
<joshuahoover> hopp_: do you login to your pc or have it set to auto-login (without a password)?
<hopp_> first option. i have to login
<hopp_> ubuntu version 9.04 btw
<joshuahoover> hopp_: ok, have you changed your login password over time?
<hopp_> no
<joshuahoover> hopp_: hmmm...
<hopp_> it's same all the time
<dobey> it's probably the old default keyring
<hopp_> well i've alredy delted default.keyring couple of times
<dobey> and logged out and back in?
<hopp_> this one ./.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<hopp_> well, no
<dobey> delete it and log out and back in, then try again
<hopp_> ok, does it work with empty password, too ? (no encryption)
<dobey> it can yes
<dobey> gnome-keyring will let you do that when you create the keyring the first time
<dobey> (generally the first time something tries to use it)
<hopp_> ok, so, i should delete the keyring, log out, log in, then run ubuntu-one-client ?
<hopp_> or create new default.keyring
<dobey> yes
<dobey> don't create a new default keyring
<hopp_> alright, so hope, it will work now :)
<hopp_> see you soon :)
<dobey> it should be using the "login" keyring instead
<mandara> if I link directory in 'My Files' instead of coping it, would it be sync with server?
<dobey> no
<jblount> mandara: We don't handle symlinks, but hope to have a way to do something similar sometime in the future.
<mandara> dobey, jblount ok thanx!
<jblount> Hmm. Maybe better would be, "We don't handle symlinks in the way any reasonable person would expect" :)
<hopp_> hi all, I'm back
<hopp_> dobey: didn't work
<hopp_> i've delted default.keyring, i logged out, logged in, run ubuntuone-client-applet
<hopp_> it has redirected me to ubuntu one web page where i could add my computer
<hopp_> then it has asked me again for default.keyring password
<dobey> hopp_: you still have a default.keyring?
<hopp_> no
<hopp_> i've deleted it before i logged out
<hopp_> The message goes like this: Enter password for default keyring to unlock: The application 'ubuntu-clientapplet'(/usr/bin/python2.6) wants access to the default keyring, nut it is locked. Password:
<dobey> weird
<dobey> if you open Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys, what keyrings does it show under your 'Passwords' tab, and in the preferences?
<dobey> ok i guess it's not under prefs
<hopp_> under the Passwords tab i have 3 columns table, the second column is named Name. there is only one row with text in name column 'Passwords:login'
<hopp_> third column is Key ID which is empty
<hopp_> by preferences you mean Menu Edit > Preferences ?
<hopp_> oh, i haven't read your last line
<hopp_> sorry
<hopp_> btw. i have this ubuntuone-client-applet process as <defunct> ( hopp      3364  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    22:28   0:00 [ubuntuone-clien] <defunct>)
<dobey> so you only see for login?
<dobey> :(
<hopp_> yes, there's only login there
<dobey> weird
<hopp_> i'm not able to unlock it either
<dobey> it might want the password for that
<hopp_> but that's maybe issue for another channel :)
<hopp_> hm, dobey do you have some other suggestions ?
<dobey> hopp_: afraid not right now :-/
<hopp_> okey, i'm going to have good night sleep right now :), good night to you too ;)
#ubuntuone 2009-08-18
<mandara> hi again! Another question. If I add some files to "Ubuntu One" folder and delete it afterwards, would it also be deleted on server? In another words is it just a mirror of "Ubuntu One" folder?
<jblount> mandara: yes and yes
<mandara> jblount, is there currently any documentation so I don't need to ask you all the time?
<jblount> mandara: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<mandara> jblount, great, that's what I was looking for!
<jblount> mandara: Happy to help :)
<thisfred> yo, #ubuntuone
<jblount> thisfred: yo
<statik> yay, bindwood should be uploaded today
<urbanape> tcole: ping
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Or does it? Respond with "me" or similar if you want to mention what you are working on.
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<statik> DONE: karmic features review with mattgriffin. a bunch of code review. published contacts module in desktopcouch. worked on moving to the packaged version of storm. tried to move spawning branch forward. several branches failed in pqm.
<statik> TODO: help with reviews, bindwood packaging fixes from asac review and hopefully get bindwood uploaded to universe today, couchdb 0.9.1 packaging for debian, work on domain move, catch up with aquarius and rodrigo on contact syncing.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> urbanape!
<aquarius> er, me
<urbanape> DONE: Noodled on multi-file downloads. Made a TV appearance with Amber and Lex in the afternoon.
<urbanape> TODO: On-call reviews currently underway: tcole, jdobrien
<urbanape> BLOCK: nada
<urbanape> rodrigo_ go go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Tomboy sync prefs changes. Some more openSUSE packages (erlang deps). Added better error reporting to couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb. File bugs for missing evo-couchdb fields. Added 1st version of the contacts picker widget to desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> jblount: go
<jblount> DONE: work on modal dialog thingies, some triage of what to accomplish next
<jblount> TODO: Finish modal dialog thingies, work on "machine names" bug
<jblount> BLOCKED: nope
<jblount> vds: rocknroll!
<vds> DONE: landed approved branch, still working on the branch to track sync datetime
<vds> TODO: finishe the mentioned branch, review mark's branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: pair programming with thisfred on couchdb oauth, some bugfixing, reviewing markgsaye's mammoth branch, trying Spreed with vds and markgsaye
<teknico> TODO: finish reviewing markgsaye's mammoth branch, more pair programming with thisfred
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: go on holiday, come back from holiday
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; work out how to listen to _changes feed and write daemon to do so and kick off replication; fix test problems with design-docs-load branch; review desktopcouch changes from past week
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> rodrigo_, contacts picker widget? ooooo! where can I see screenshots of this marvel?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, did the design team come up with mockups?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: it's quite basic, just using CouchWidget -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/desktopcouch/gtk-contacts-picker
<rodrigo_> aquarius: no mockups AFAIK, so we should ask for some
<statik> aquarius, rodrigo_: what do you guys think about adding a conflict resolver tool? so that when contacts are synced we can say "5 contacts had changes on both sides, click here if you want to decide which version is right"
<rodrigo_> statik: the pair tool could do that, yes
<statik> urbanape, bindwood should work with firefox 3.6 right?
<rodrigo_> statik: but how will it know?
<aquarius> statik, I like the idea of it, sort of, but it's a contacts conflict resolver tool, not just conflict resolver
<aquarius> rodrigo_, couch stores conflicts in the db
<statik> aquarius, yes exactly
<urbanape> aquarius: it should, but lemme check what we put down as min/max versions
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, right
<rodrigo_> then, a generic conflict resolver should be possible to do
<urbanape> aquarius: we made the max version 3.5.* Just an oversite.
<urbanape> oversight?
<statik> urbanape, maxVersion is 3.5.*, and i'm wondering if it should allow 3.6 (and how to specify it)
<statik> asac caught this in his code review
<aquarius> oversight, yeah
<urbanape> aquarius: I wonder if we can just leave out maxVersion.
<urbanape> and only constrain on the minimum
<aquarius> is that even allowed?
<urbanape> dunno, hence my wonder
<statik> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Extension_Versioning,_Update_and_Compatibility
<statik> looks like we are only supposed to list 3.6 support if we have tested it
<aquarius> is 3.6 going into karmic? (even if not default)
<statik> rodrigo_, can you put the conflict resolver tool on your list of things to do before karmic UI freeze?
<rodrigo_> statik: yes
<statik> thanks!
<aquarius> statik, what are the chances of us getting design team time before karmic freeze to look at conflicts stuff? I am scared stiff of displaying a window to people saying "look this has changed now you have to deal with it". It's potentially a horrid user experience
<statik> aquarius, i think there is a ppa available with 3.6 but I doubt it is going into karmic proper. i'm going to leave maxversion as 3.5.* for now
<statik> aquarius, we should be able to get design team help. i'm inspired by how OS X has a little tool that pops up when there are conflicts syncing your address book and shows you  both versions and lets you pick which record you want
<statik> or it lets you ignore the whole thing and let the resolution happen automatically
<aquarius> statik, ah, I haven't seen that. that'd be useful inspiration, by the sound of it, and Design can put together something better :)
<statik> i wouldn't like something that refused to sync if there were edits on both sides, but i would like something that let me go look at the 5 records that conflicted and potentially helped me merge them
<statik> i wonder if I can screencast it
<rodrigo_> statik: I like josm (Java OpenStreetMap editor) conflict resolution, it allows you to select the value for each conflicting field
<statik> rodrigo_, that sounds even better
<rodrigo_> I'll do some screenshots next time I find a conflict
<rodrigo_> even though the UI is horrible (java :) ), the idea is quite good
<pfibiger> here's osx's (actually isync's) conflict resolver
<pfibiger> http://www.macgasm.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/conflictresolver.gif
<statik> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh2201.html
<statik> ooh even better, one with a screenshot. thanks pfibiger
<urbanape> jdobrien: your updown-w-login branch was marked as superceded. Does it no longer need testing/approval?
<urbanape> or was that an older version
<jdobrien> urbanape, there's a new one
<urbanape> I'm testing this one: https://launchpad.net/~jdobrien/ubunet/updown-w-login/+merge/10279
<urbanape> looks like it's still in play
<jdobrien> yes that's the new one
<urbanape> k, thanks
<jdobrien> vds, in funambol_cared, how much of this is modified stuff?
<jdobrien> vds, I mean, how much of it did we tweak?
<vds> jdobrien: only configuration files
<jdobrien> k
<rodrigo_> till: do you have a list of the fields for contacts akonadi supports?
<markgsaye> yup, thx
<markgsaye> rodrigo_: I see Kontact (Jaunty) has a suffix field
<markgsaye> or rather "Honorific Suffixes" field ;-)
<rodrigo_> right, then it might make sense to have it in the top level
<markgsaye> yup, I
<markgsaye> 've added it
<rodrigo_> markgsaye: in evo, I can just add a X-COUCHDB... field
<statik> rodrigo_, i don't see evolution-couchdb in karmic yet, are you sure it got uploaded?
<rodrigo_> statik: yes, it is uploaded
 * rodrigo_ re-checks
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> statik: there is a evo-couchdb package in karmic project in LP, isn't that created when it gets uploaded
<rodrigo_> ?
<statik> rodrigo_, yes i think so, but apt-cache policy does't show it and i haven't seen it in +new
<statik> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<statik> rodrigo_, who did the upload?
<rodrigo_> statik: jonathan riddel afaik
<statik> rodrigo_, can you check with him to be sure?
<rodrigo_> statik: indeed, it doesn't show up at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/+search?text=couchdb
<rodrigo_> statik: although apt-get source evo-couchdb gets 0.1.4-0ubuntu2, which seems to be only been the one I submitted to REVU
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, riddel didn't upload it, it's now uploaded
<rodrigo_> and apt-get source was getting the version in my private PPA it seems
<rodrigo_> statik: what's that +new url?
<statik> rodrigo_, it is https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue, it shows things that are waiting for an archive admin to approve
<statik> so a new package that is uploaded would be in that queue until an archive admin approves it
<statik> then it would show up in the real archive
<rodrigo_> so, now it should show up, since riddel just uploaded it, right?
<statik> yes, it should show up there soon
<rodrigo_> ok, /me monitors the page
<statik> bzr builddeb is confusing me. it keeps pulling an upstream tarball from launchpad PPA, and I don't see how it even knows about that
<dobey> nice
<statik> rodrigo_, i am getting an AttributeError when trying to run your contacts picker branch
<rodrigo_> statik: oh, which error?
<statik> rodrigo_, i just put it in the merge proposal. line 54 in contactspicker.py complains that it can't set attribute. I totally don't understand why it is complaining there
<rodrigo_> hmm, I'm getting it also now, although it worked this afternoon
<rodrigo_>   File "desktopcouch/contacts/contactspicker.py", line 54, in __init__
<rodrigo_>     self.contacts_list = CouchWidget(self.server_ip)
<rodrigo_> AttributeError: can't set attribute
<rodrigo_> is that the same one you get?
 * rodrigo_ wonders if something changed while upgrading a little while ago
<rodrigo_> I only see a few python-* packages having been upgraded, so that can't be
<rodrigo_> statik: oh, yes, you're getting the same (now I see the comment on the review)
<rodrigo_> I really don't know what the problem is, really
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, found it, it's using the same name as the property!
<rodrigo_> statik: not sure why it worked this morning, or maybe I added the @property after testing, that might be
#ubuntuone 2009-08-19
<J_Litewski> Can you Link folders from your Hard Drive to Ubuntu One?
<jblount> J_Litewski: Not right now, but you can do the reverse.
<jblount> We plan on implementing "sync arbritary folders" at some point in the future.
<J_Litewski> jblount, thatnks
<J_Litewski> *thanks
<J_Litewski> is there a bug where the tray icon disappears?
<J_Litewski> because that happens to me
<jblount> J_Litewski: Actually, we're working on getting the icon only displaying when there is activity.
<J_Litewski> oh
<jblount> It's been pretty confusing to people, so it may change in the future, but right now it basically goes away after a few seconds and never comes back.
<J_Litewski> jblount: lol yea i see that
<jblount> :)
<J_Litewski> how would I access the Ubuntu One folder without that tray icon?
<jblount> J_Litewski: It should be in your places stuff in Nautilus, do you see it in that menu?
<jblount> J_Litewski: Actually, it's called "bookmarks" inside that places menu.
<J_Litewski> jblount, i didn't see that lol
<jblount> :)
<jblount> We made it just a normal folder (at ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/) so that you could do the same stuff you do with all your folders, but with added awesomeness (like syncing)
<J_Litewski> Yea, but until we can SymLink folders off the HDD to Ubuntu One, I'm going to need to write a script to sync my school work :P
<jblount> jegHegy_: Script writing is fun! I've seen some people copy stuff into their Ubuntu One folder, then symlink it back to wherever they had it before.
<jblount> (although I wouldn't suggest it, we are still in beta after all!)
<J_Litewski> right
<jegHegy_> welp
<mthaddon> anyone around to help debug non-showing ubuntuone-client-applet?
<mthaddon> process is running, but no icon
<statik> hey tom
<statik> thats expected behavior
<statik> i think
<statik> rodney is working on making it less startling
<statik> hi chipaca
<statik> mthaddon, does it sound like bug #413661 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413661 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One icon disappears from Notification Area" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413661
 * mthaddon checks
<mthaddon> statik: so how do you know if you're connected?
<mthaddon> statik: I've just added a file to upload and still seeing nothing
<statik> mthaddon, i think the plan is to show the icon if you are disconnected
<Chipaca> hi statik
<statik> and also have a bunch of integration with the notification system, so if you do things like add a file it will say "Uploading 45 files"
<statik> and when it reaches steady state "All files are synced, have a beer"
<mthaddon> statik: ok, thx
<statik> mthaddon, there is a nice UI spec that beuno did but i can never remember the link even though he has shown it to me no less than 15 times
<mthaddon> hahaha - know that feeling :)
<statik> the behavior now is startling, but i think it won't be when it's done
<mthaddon> only feels like a bug cos it's different, but you're more interested in better overall experience and new user experience, so sounds sane
<statik> i think we will also have an option to show the icon all the time, but it won't be the default setting
<mthaddon> would be good to have an option to view the status somehow as well even if you're "hiding" the icon
<statik> ah, here is the spec with all the gory details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient
<statik> mthaddon, for debugging purposes i think Chipaca even has a magic notifier script that gives LOTS of feedback about what syncdaemon is doing
<Chipaca> allegedly, yes
<Chipaca> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29487626/syncdaemon-notify.py
<mthaddon> mine doesn't seem to be syncing, and nautilus is showing "Connect" in the ribbon as if I'm not connected
<mthaddon> and the file I added isn't in the web UI (was only a 4k text file)
<statik> Chipaca, what do you think, should that script be added to ubuntuone-client-tools?
<statik> mthaddon, does it connect if you click connect?
<mthaddon> I am on crappy hotel wireless internet, but that's part of what I wanted to test
<mthaddon> statik: nothing - stays as is
<statik> huh, mine does the same thing
<statik> i think that connect button in the ribbon is broked
<Chipaca> 1 sec
<tcole> it's been broked for a while
<Chipaca> $ dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<Chipaca> what does that ^ print out?
<statik> hey, mine says connected now
<mthaddon> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255505/
<statik> and my ribbon button changed
<Chipaca> mthaddon: there you have it :)
<Chipaca> mthaddon: it got tired of timing out and went away in a huff
<mthaddon> Chipaca: er, so it's now permanently broken for me? that seems sub-optimal :)
<Chipaca> mthaddon: quit and restart?
<mthaddon> Chipaca: how do I quit?
<Chipaca> mthaddon: I was about to say right click on the applet
<mthaddon> :D
<Chipaca> dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.quit
<Chipaca> I think that is it
<Chipaca> (from memory)
<mthaddon> Chipaca: method return sender=:1.59 -> dest=:1.676 reply_serial=2
<mthaddon> and now run it again?
<Chipaca> dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.connect
<Chipaca> should do it
<mthaddon> ok, done
<Chipaca> mthaddon: (that should be the same as pressing the 'connect' button in nautilus)
<mthaddon> and I see the applet
<Chipaca> oh, noes! :)
<mthaddon> is that bad?
<statik> hurrah, the desktopcouch ContactsPicker works. now i have to use evolution to get some contacts records I guess
<statik> the applet will show during the scan
<mthaddon> applet now gone
<mthaddon> interestingly it wasn't a spinning applet
<mthaddon> and file now uploaded
<statik> i think the wobble/spin is gone forever
<mthaddon> Chipaca: I suspect this was because I was on a free wifi that needed http authentication (the kind that only does DNS redirects til you authenticate) - I seem to remember filing a bug about that
<Chipaca> mthaddon: that would be unpopular with the syncdaemon, yes
<mthaddon> Chipaca: kind of a common use case, though
<Chipaca> also, I think you've got a point re making EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS just stop, not actually give up
<Chipaca> if you're feeling energetic, you could file a bug :)
<Chipaca> about this last one; I read you re the captive portal
<Chipaca> unfortunately I don't know what we can do about that
<statik> the captive portals are annoying
<statik> iphone has some magic for them
<statik> i don't know how it detects it
<mthaddon> check that you can access the service before you sync rather than checking there's network?
<Chipaca> it checked 10 times, with exponential backoff, before giving up
<mthaddon> so what does that equate to in real time?
<mthaddon> and presumably you'd want to display some kind of message to notify users about that
<Chipaca> 7.3 femtoseconds?
<statik> showing the "disconnected" icon would probably be good enough to let people know
<statik> yeah, maybe adding a message
<Chipaca> dobey's working on that™
<mthaddon> Chipaca: what does "it checked that" mean? what's it checking?
<mthaddon> so do I need to file a bug, or is it a known issue?
<Chipaca> I know it behaves this way, I
<Chipaca> 'm discovering it to be a bug via talking with you
<mthaddon> ok, I'll file a bug
<Chipaca> mthaddon: it tries to connect, waits 30 seconds, tries again, waits 45 seconds, tries again, waits 60 seconds, ...
<Chipaca> so not exponential backoff, no; linear
<Chipaca> the tries and then waits is repeated 10 times
<Chipaca> this is configurable, by the way
<mthaddon> that's weird - network was definitely working for that kind of period
<mthaddon> only took me a minute or so to get online
<Chipaca> mthaddon: it might've started before you were aware of the problem?
<mthaddon> yeah, possibly - hard to tell when it was struggling without the icon or notification
<Chipaca> yes, I know :(
<Chipaca> the information is chattered all over dbus, but nobody's listening :(
<mthaddon> yeah - anyway - calling it a night here - catch you guys tomorrow
<Chipaca> mthaddon: could you pastebin your syncdaemon log?
<Chipaca> not if it's several megs
<Chipaca> oh, good night
<mthaddon> sure
<Chipaca> we can carry on tomorrow
<Chipaca> I've got stuff to write anyway :)
<mthaddon> Chipaca: where would I find that?
<Chipaca> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Chipaca> or syncdaemon-debug.log if running with --debug
<mthaddon> Chipaca: buffaloberry:~mthaddon/syncdaemon.log
<Chipaca> mthaddon: thanks
 * mthaddon heads off
<Chipaca> mthaddon: ah, it's the log previous to this one that has the info :)
<mthaddon> Chipaca: buffaloberry:~mthaddon/syncdaemon.log.2009-08-18_22-47-41
<Chipaca> oh
<Chipaca> it's been like that for a long time
<Chipaca> what about the log before that?
<Chipaca> that log starts with
<Chipaca> 2009-08-18 20:20:16,890 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=387 miss=73) ----
<Chipaca> :(
<mthaddon> Chipaca: have uploaded syncdaemon.log* to buffaloberry:~mthaddon
<Chipaca> mthaddon: thanks! now go to bed already
<mthaddon> going...
<Chipaca> mthaddon: 2009-08-14 20:37:24,794
<Chipaca> mthaddon: that's when it gave up
<Chipaca> mthaddon: would've been lovely to know, huh
<Chipaca> :-/
<mandara> agaist what package I should report bug when I am browsing through my directories at ubuntuone.com?
<mandara> the bug appears when I am trying to open directory with a lot of files. Firefox hang for about a minute
<mandara> s/hang/hangs/
<mandara> I guess this package isn't avaible at launchpad cause it's proprietary part of ubuntuone?
<mandara> or I am wrong?
<spm> mandara: suggest report a bug against the client https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client - it can be easily shifted from there.
<mandara> spm, ok
<spm> mandara: if you can give a sanitised idea of network traffic during the firefox hang - or no traffic - that'd probably help too.
<spm> mandara: and... possibly if you can quantify the difference between using firefox vs the actual client on the same directory??
<mandara> spm, sorry, my english is bad, I didn't get last sentence. You mean to monitor traffic while firefox hangs? What do you mean by client?
<spm> no prob. the idea being to see if the hang is firefox itself hanging - too much data; or network traffic is too much and so firefox is working, but appears hung
<mandara> ok, i get it
<spm> the 2nd was to compare using the ubuntuone client and browse the same directory; vs using firefox. ie is the problem common both ways, or specific to firefox.
<spm> I'm guessing, but I suspect that's the sort of things the devs will probably ask for :-)
<statik> rodrigo_, i've been playing with evolution-couchdb. should it have a default contacts DB name in order to be able to sync up with everything else?
<rodrigo_> statik: what do you mean? it uses 'contacts' as db name
<statik> rodrigo_, maybe i have an old version. When I installed evo-couchdb, I had to create a new address book, and then give it a name manually, so i was worried about how users would know what to name it
<rodrigo_> ah, you mean the name of the addressbook in evolution?
<rodrigo_> statik: in that case, I'm going to add code to create the Ubuntu One addressbook for all users when e-d-s starts
<rodrigo_> statik: or after checking the user has a U1 account?
<statik> rodrigo_, the first one sounds good to me
<vds> meeting time
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> a "me" gets you on the schedule, TODO/DONE/BLOCKED is the routine.
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<statik> me
<jblount> aquarius: ? (I think that's it though)
<jblount> DONE: Sorted out some weirdness with dev environment, got started on making
<jblount> TODO: Still have some work left to do on making "my computer" names & the modal dialogs for the web ui
<jblount> BLOCKED: Been a little distracted, so I'm going to try shutting off IRC/MAIL/TWITTER/THE INTERNET for an hour or two this afternoon to try to focus a bit more (sms always works)
<jblount> teknico: tag
<teknico> DONE: face duty, reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Changed desktopcouch to use freedesktop URL for contacts record type. Submitted evo-couchdb package fixes. Added application_annotations field support to evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> urbanape: go
<urbanape> DONE: Reviewed a couple branches. Updated my out-of-date karmic.
<urbanape> TODO: back on files UI. Possibly Bindwood features
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, might need to pair with a #rhinos
<urbanape> vds: you're up.
<vds> DONE: discussed about db refactoring with jdo and markgsaye, reviewed refactoring branch from jdo and part of mark's huge branch, refactoring my branch to work with the new db schema, discussed with mark rodrigo and stuart about extra fields in funambol exchange
<vds> TODO:  review mark's branches again, send an email to the funambol support guys to ask questions about data formatting
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> statik: please
<statik> DONE: A ton of calls, testing evolution-couchdb, worrying about contact syncing, lots of code review
<statik> TODO: Find out whether Tomboy sync is ready to test, see if I can finish the branch for copying web URLs in nautilus UI, work on domain move.
<statik> BLCK: Can't land spawning code for Chad until spawning is installed on the servers.
<statik> aquarius, your turn
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; fix test problems with design-docs-load branch; review desktopcouch changes from past week; make couchdb continuous replication be kicked off by DC startup and worship it
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> next: no-one. Nobody. That's it. I'm last.
 * jblount gets really excited about copying web urls in Nautilus
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> aquarius: you missed the DONE?
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fight with twisted (pointlessly, it turns out)
<jblount> heh
<aquarius> sorry :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<statik> vimperator is so weird, but it forces me to use the keyboard, which i like
<vds> aquarius: fighting is never pointless, keeps you in shape! :)
<aquarius> man this continuous replication stuff is good. So glad I discovered this now and not, say, a week from now
<jblount> vds: Well put.
<aquarius> vds, the problem is that fighting twisted is like fighting a tiger. If you lose the first fight then you get eaten and you never get a chance to get better :)
<vds> aha :)
<rodrigo_> http://github.com/Jc2k/tracker-replicator/tree/master
<rodrigo_> a tracker<->couchdb replicator
<aquarius> heh. I have "test-continuous-replication-oauth" and "test-continuous-replication-noauth". Probably I shouldn't find this as amusing as I do :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, blimey, really? jc2k's been busy
<statik> aquarius, did i tell you about my offline launchpad script, stuffing the json docs from the launchpad API into desktopcouch? jane has named it "offpad"
<aquarius> ahahaha CR works with oauth too. Only one word for that: magic darts.
<aquarius> statik, coolness!
<aquarius> no CardinalFang?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: so for jc2k to discuss some stuff with us, should I point him to the desktopcouch google group?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, absolutely, yes
<rodrigo_> aquarius: what's the address?
<aquarius> we should start posting release notes to there too
<rodrigo_> he's telling me about some nepomuk ideas that make a lot of sense
<aquarius> http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb
<aquarius> yeah, he and I discussed nepomuk a little as well
<aquarius> I am scared of it. It is RDF doom.
<thisfred> RDF is cool, and nothing to be scared off, since any project using it will never ever complete ;)
<rodrigo_> right, but they have contacts, etc record formats already defined, which we could try to mimic as much as possible
<aquarius> *nod* them and the portablecontacts people as well
<rodrigo_> aquarius: we have jan from couchdb (or other couchdb devs) at that group, right?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: and who else?
<aquarius> http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb/members
<rodrigo_> aquarius: can't see that :)
<aquarius> really? oh, heh, maybe it's private to the list admin then :)
<aquarius> hang on
<aquarius> Who can view members?  	  Only members can view group members list
<aquarius> are you in the group?
<toros> hi
<jblount> toros: Hi!
<sadik123> see..i  have loaded ubuntu 9.04 amd desktp...with ekiga 3.2.0 as defualt which dosent have autoanswer mode....
<jdo> statik, that's awesome news about S4
<sadik123> how to enable it
<statik> jdo, yes it's exciting. I just pushed the branch so the code is now public. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/txaws/+bug/415949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415949 in txaws "Examine the newly open-sourced Canonical AWS S3 code for inclusion in txAWS" [Undecided,New]
 * jblount hugs evince
<statik> hi verterok, is there a way for me to ask syncdaemon for the ID of a file over dbus?
<verterok> statik: yes, server id?
<statik> verterok, yes exactly, i have the path of a file and I want to be able to formulate the web URL for downloading it
<verterok> statik:  dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --print-reply --type=method_call /filesystem com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.FileSystem.get_metadata string:'/home/guillermo/Ubuntu One/My Files/'
<statik> verterok, thanks!
<verterok> statik: np
<verterok> statik: the absolute path is required
<verterok> statik: doing that from python returns a dict, the key is 'node_id'
<statik> verterok, perfect
<rodrigo_> aquarius: I am in the google group AFAIK, yes
<rodrigo_> aquarius: (sorry for the late answer, just saw your comment)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: oh, I'm not, I thought I was!
<rodrigo_> aquarius: now I see the members
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ah cool
<rodrigo_> aquarius: oh, yes, I was in the group, with a different email address
<aquarius> gotta love google groups.
<aquarius> you can combine two email addresses into one google account, although it took me *ages* to do it when I first did it, and I can't remember how, and I don't really want to teach google that me@canonical and me@kryogenix are the same person :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: it seems my @canonical.com membership didn't have the 'get mail' option enabled, because I've never got a mail from the group
<rodrigo_> now should be ok with my other account, I hope
<statik> rodrigo_, do you know anywhere that I could see an example of a dbus_g_proxy call that is receiving a DICT_ENTRY ?
<rodrigo_> statik: hmm, let me see if I can find something on my gnome's git checkout
<statik> rodrigo_, thanks! i'm just trying to figure out how to call SyncDaemon.FileSystem.get_metadata_string from C
<statik> and I've found plenty of examples for all the other types but not the dicts
<rodrigo_> statik: https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/branches/dbus/0.61-osso1/doc/dbus-tutorial.html
<rodrigo_> statik: that pages says it maps to a GHashTable
<rodrigo_> although with only strings
 * rodrigo_ looks for more code
<statik> rodrigo_, thanks! I'm not certain whether I should be allocating the GHashTable or just passing in a pointer to a pointer, for example
<rodrigo_> statik: not sure neither, grepping through the gnome git checkout looking for an example
<rodrigo_> statik: google doesn't seem to get more than that page with the docs
<statik> rodrigo_, i promise i tried google before nagging you :)
<rodrigo_> statik: :)
<rodrigo_> statik: http://pastebin.ca/1535256
<rodrigo_> is the get_metadata_string signature a{ss}?
 * rodrigo_ checks
<rodrigo_> yes, it is
<rodrigo_> statik: I think you can use: dbus_g_proxy_call (...., DBUS_TYPE_G_STRING_STRING_HASHTABLE, hash_table, ...)
<rodrigo_> statik: still grepping through the code, to confirm it with a real code example
<rodrigo_> statik: but try that, I think it should work
<rodrigo_> statik: as for creating / freeing the hash table, I think you need to create it before calling g_proxy_call
<urbanape> statik: got a minute?
<statik> rodrigo_, awesome, thanks! urbanape: sure
<rodrigo_> statik: it works?
<rodrigo_> statik: http://pastebin.ca/1535275 <- this calls a a{sv} method
<statik> rodrigo_, perfect. i haven't tried it yet, just eating some soup at my desk real quick :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<urbanape> statik, was just implementing the multi-file download.
<urbanape> Trying to recall what we talked about before - the dance balancing creating the archive and getting it to stream nicely.
<statik> urbanape, you can't use the built in python zip class because it tries to seek backwards to write the size in the header once it's finished
<statik> but it should be fine calculating the headers yourself
<urbanape> that was it
<statik> spideroak has published some open source code  for exactly the same thing, which is kinda funny
<statik> i think it's a  deficiency in the python stdlib
<urbanape> just had a thought, too: I wonder if it would be worth exploring creating cached archives of directories, so we're only creating on the fly archives for ad-hoc collections
<urbanape> the caches (and parent caches) would need to be invalidated when contents change.
<urbanape> ah, ZipStream: https://spideroak.com/code
<jcastro> mattgriffin: anyone doing screencasts for /Tutorials?
<mattgriffin> jcastro: not yet but it's in our plans. care to volunteer?
<jcastro> yeah, post sprint perhaps?
<jcastro> like, right after feature freeze?
<mattgriffin> jcastro: great. thanks! :)
<mattgriffin> jcastro: i'll post some screenshots in the meantime
<jcastro> cool
<dobey> jcastro: you restart ubuntuone way too often
<jcastro> dobey: that's just me logging in every morning
<jcastro> dobey: are they all dupes? (ie. should I stop reporting those?)
<dobey> jcastro: the "crash on login" is a dup, yeah
<jcastro> dobey: does apport catch those or am I creating more work for you?
<dobey> jcastro: but i was thinking that the oauth-login.log was huge...
<dobey> jcastro: i don't think apport is catching them
<jcastro> odd
<jcastro> ok I'll stop reporting that then
<dobey> it doesn't seem to be
<dobey> well, it's not actually crashing
<dobey> so there's no Traceback for apport to compare
<dobey> and lots of people have reported this issue
<dobey> (it's basically dbus is being totally useless :()
<jcastro> heh
<dobey> so i will need to fix that next week to do more magic
#ubuntuone 2009-08-20
<eekfonky> ubuntu one daemon keeps crashing with a fatal error on start up, can I fix this?
<sladen> could somebody demilestone, move to 'ubunet' and remilestone   bug #416300  bug #416304  bug #416308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416300 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add coments field to File Info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416304 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add move and copy files to another Folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416308 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add Read the Guide download option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416308
<xray7224> im struggling linking this computer with my ubuntu one account
<xray7224> this computer runs ubuntu 9.10
<xray7224> doesn't matter fixed it
<urbanape> morning, all.
<jblount> urbanape: yo
<aquarius> hey urbanape
<dobey> hola
<urbanape> jblount, made your arrangements for london?
<urbanape> got mine squared away finally
<jblount> urbanape: Not yet, but it's in the plans for today.
<jblount> One of those things that slip my mind quickOH LOOK< SHINY!@#!
 * aquarius remembers to pay attention at 3pm for the first time all week
<urbanape> yup, don't wait too long
<rodrigo_> aquarius: 10 seconds to go :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello hackers! Let's all tell each other about our progress and where we are headed. Please respondn with "me" if you'd like to take part:
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> DONE: Wrote some tests and skeletal code to support multiple file downloads
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up ZipStream integration and wire up javascript side
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: you're up.
<jblount> DONE: Fixed wifi on (stupid frackin) dell laptop, setup 1/2 of dev environment on new laptop, stabbed dell in the face with a icepick.
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll
<teknico> DONE: more reviews, helping markgsaye's split his mammoth branch, looking at the phones web ui
<jblount> TODO: finish last 1/2 of dev environment, get branch for modal dialogs pushed, finish off human computer name branch, make flight arrangements for London in a few weeks
<teknico> TODO: reviewing markgsaye's branches, working on the phones web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Released couchdb-glib 0.4.4 and submitted package. Discussed with Jonh Carr about http://github.com/Jc2k/tracker-replicator/tree/master . Submitted json-glib-0.7.6 package. Discussed with sandy about multiple sync servers and how it's not a good idea for this cycle
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Patch tomboy ubuntu package to have ubuntuone.com as default sync server. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> next: aquarius
<statik> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fix test problems with design-docs-load branch; make DC create oauth tokens on initial setup and save them in the gnome keyring
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; review desktopcouch changes from past week; work with eric on having dc.records use oauth; have pairing app actually do oauth token exchange and save into management db; DC startup kick off continuous replication to all paired servers
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: need to pull couchdb trunk *again* for packaging to get latest patch. Talk to statik about this and watch him and kenvandine wag the waggy finger of disapproval
<aquarius> "I ask you to kill vds and you can't even do that one simple thing" - Robert Vaughn, Superman 3
<vds> DONE: landed branch for sync record, code review, discussed about default contact fields, completing mark's branch for funambol extra fields, sent mail to funambol support
<vds> TODO:  finish branch do more review
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> statik: please
<aquarius> urbanape, what's ZipStream?
<urbanape> It's a chunking zip file iterator from spideroak
<urbanape> Think we're gonna try using it for multiple file downloads.
<aquarius> really? that's quite cool :)
<statik> DONE: couchdb package, hacking on nautilus, lots of talking, reviews and merges TODO: more nautilus spelunking, a new couchdb package maybe BLOCKED: still waiting on spawning installed on the servers
<statik> sorry, i'm lagged really badly
<statik> aquarius, so whats the latest patch in couchdb that we need?
<urbanape> https://spideroak.com/code
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (I think?)
<aquarius> statik, the oauth stuff currently only reads user accounts from the couch _user database, not from the couch ini file. jasondavies today wrote a (pretty trivial) patch which makes it read from the ini file too, just like standard basic auth does.
<aquarius> statik, I need to test this patch to confirm it works, but it will make our lives 100 times easier if it's in.
<aquarius> (I thought it already did this, but it doesn't)
<rodrigo_> statik: did the dbus thing work?
<kenvandine> aquarius, so we need a new snapshot of couch?
<aquarius> kenvandine, yes, if we can (I need to test that it actually works as claimed first :))
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> it isn't in karmic yet
<aquarius> coolness
<kenvandine> i want them to branch 0.10 first
<aquarius> is the time I have to confirm this measured in minutes, hours, or days?
<kenvandine> so we know it might be kind of stable :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, any idea when they will branch it?
<aquarius> oh, cool, so it'll be in a 0.10 branch when it happens, since it's in trunk now -- but I'll test to make sure it actually, y'know, works first ;)
<aquarius> kenvandine, I do not...
<kenvandine> aquarius, yeah... lets keep our snapshot in the ppa up2date
<kenvandine> but i really want it in karmic asap
<kenvandine> but want them to branch first
<kenvandine> aquarius, can you get an eta on that branch?
<aquarius> the thing that's stopping them branching is that damienkatz wants to review the history patch
<statik> ok
<statik> i can roll a new snapshot
<statik> and this time i will include the permissions fixes from kenvandine :)
<statik> i don't think it will be this week because damien was on vacation, and he needed to review the history patch before deciding whether it could be included in the 0.10 branch
<kenvandine> statik, i thought that was what we discussed yesterday, that they would branch without the revision history?
<statik> not sure if this went through before, my connection dropped
<statik> kenvandine, if damien finds major problems with the history patch, then we go without it
<statik> if he says fine, commit it, then we want to have it because it's really really good to have
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so we will wait for that decision
<kenvandine> then lets upload what we have
<kenvandine> lets say whatever we have end of day tomorrow, i will prepare for upload friday morning
<statik> cool
<statik> thanks kenvandine! you are a star
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> tomorrow *is* Friday
<kenvandine> duh!
<aquarius> isn't it? the timezone difference isn't that big. :)
<kenvandine> i am all screwed up.. i missed monday :)
<kenvandine> ok... monday then :)
<hollman> hello all
<hollman> hay i have a problem with my ubuntuone, when it try to start, it show me a error that the ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> hi hollman
<hollman> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/problemuo.png/ --> the message
<joshuahoover> hollman: can you file a bug for this and attach log files?
<hollman> joshuahoover, this is my other cuestion, I looked in launchpad and i don't know if this bug are reported or not
<joshuahoover> hollman: i believe it has been filed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/416290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416290 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Software Doesn't Start" [Undecided,New]
<joshuahoover> hollman: if you can run the following command at a terminal session, we'll get some logs attached to that bug: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client 416290
<joshuahoover> hollman: some log files will help the devs troubleshoot this and get the problem nailed down :)
<hollman> Yes, that is
<joshuahoover> jblount: ping
<jblount> joshuahoover: yo
<joshuahoover> jblount: thoughts on this user's request (see last comment in particular): https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/414630
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414630 in ubunet "folder open icons do not toggle" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<joshuahoover> jblount: i don't think the previously opened folder should close when you open another via the web ui
<jblount> joshuahoover: The folder icons should toggle, something is not working, I'm not positive what it is. Please assign it to me, I need to dig around and sort that out.
<jblount> joshuahoover: We both agree he's talking about the icons right?
<jblount> The little folder icons on the left of each folder, there is one for opened, and one for closed and they are not behaving correctly.
<jblount> And, I guess, if you have sub folder of a parent open, the parent should have the "open icon" not the closed one.
<joshuahoover> jblount: i'm thinking of when i use nautilus in list mode and how that behaves...when i open another folder using the arrow in nautilus, the previously opened folder doesn't close
<jblount> "previously opened" changes depending on if it's a parent of what you currently have opened.
<jblount> If it's a parent of current, it should stay open, if it is some unrelated folder it should be closed.
<joshuahoover> jblount: ok, that would still behave differently than nautilus (which may be fine, but what you're describing isn't what i would expect)
<jblount> joshuahoover: I would suggest documenting how you feel, and having the discussion on the bug so it's there for the bug reporter and we can point the design team at it, I'll update with my opinions also.
<joshuahoover> jblount: cool...wanted to get your thoughts before i post mine :)
<jblount> I'm not saying I'm right, I haven't thought about this much, the answer seemed clear to me. :)
<joshuahoover> jblount: :)
 * jblount goes running while the inital 'make test' runs on this machine
<xray7224> ubuntu on is good
<joshuahoover> thank you for the compliment xray7224 :)
<xray7224> *one
<xray7224> =]
<jdo> oh crap...I'm supposed to have face duty today
<joshuahoover> jdo: you are?
<jdo> joshuahoover, I thought I was
<joshuahoover> jdo: i thought christian was today
<jdo> joshuahoover, he's on a spring
<jdo> sprint...I was supposed to substitute
<joshuahoover> jdo: ah, got ya
<aquarius> kenvandine, ping
<aquarius> or statik, ping
<aquarius> :)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 163, Protocol Revno is 63 | Release 0.92
<urbanape> statik, I don't think ZipStream, per se, will be doing quite what we want.
<urbanape> It wants to operate on a filesystem path.
<urbanape> If there was a nice way to "StringIO"-ify a tree of files, that'd be killer.
<urbanape> so, we could create a virtual path that we could pass it and it'd zip everything up.
<urbanape> who can give me a crash course in how we're storing notional directories in U1?
<urbanape> do we just serialize the tree structure with links to other S3 keys?
<gafton> urbanape: directpries don't have s3 keys. basi cally they are just nodes that have a parent node to another node
<urbanape> but they exist somewhere, yeah? Lemme rephrase: how do we store the actual directory tree for U1?
<gafton> urbanape: they are objects/rows) in a table/ in a database
<fgagnon> Hi there! One tiny question : Is the client supposed to run with a PPC processor?
<fgagnon> Could it be the reason why -- after a few attempts -- the client doesn't want to install on the webpage? (I read the bug report)
<jblount> fgagnon: Hi! As far as I know, no one has been able to get the client software running on ppc, although I've heard it wouldn't be very difficult :)
<fgagnon> So I'd just need to compile it myself, I guess...
<statik> fgagnon: yes, exactly. you can apt-get source ubuntuone-client-gnome and it's dependencies, and then rebuild the source packages locally
<statik> it sounds like a big headache to me though :)
<fgagnon> Well I'm not exactly an expert on this, and this is my office machine... Guess I'll pass.
<urbanape> woohoo, multi-file success. In the lamest way possible.
<urbanape> so, more like wooboo
<statik> worse is better
<statik> and then you win
<urbanape> But seriously, I've pretty much undone what we were setting out to do.
<urbanape> if we're going to use ZipStream, we'll have to do something even uglier, I'm afraid. Or invest some resources into something like py.path.memory...
<urbanape> I just pushed my branch. It's not wired up to the javascript view just yet, but I've tested it by computing a URL based on multiple files, and I get a zip archive that can be extracted.
<urbanape> I put a lot of what I'm thinking into the commit message, too.
<urbanape> probably bears some discussino.
#ubuntuone 2009-08-21
<lbsjack> Hi,I can't start ubuntuone-client-gnome under ubuntu desktop 9.04 now,why?
<Igoru-san> hello... i've just installed ubuntuone here, but the applet doesn't show up =(
<Igoru-san> what should i do? i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<jblount> Igoru-san: What does "ps aux | grep ubuntuone" report?
<jblount> Igoru-san: Also, Hi!
<Igoru-san> the applet is running, but i can't find it..
<Igoru-san> this line shows me that tehre is a syncdaemon and the applet
<jblount> Ah, this is good news! We're working on making the applet only show up when activity is happening.
<Igoru-san> god. hahaha
<jblount> We are right in the middle of this work, so right now the applet hides itself when it starts :)
<Igoru-san> good. XD
<Igoru-san> can i access uone with a desktop program, or there's only web access?
<jblount> It's just kind of shy right now, we should be able to give it some encouragement soon, so that it will be out more. Check out the cool details about what we're building it to look like soonish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient#Status
<Igoru-san> ops. coping files to ~/Ubuntu One/My Files
<jblount> Igoru-san: Precisely, you just copy files there and they are synced up to your account.
<Igoru-san> cool. how can i know when they are ready? when the applet is finished and not shy anymore? XD
<jblount> :), one way is to run this in the terminal: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<Igoru-san> omfg haha
<Igoru-san> nothing. so its all done?
<jblount> Maybe, what does http://ubuntuone.com show you?
<Igoru-san> nothing too!! XD
<jblount> OH GOSH!
<Igoru-san> HAHAHA
<Igoru-san> oops
<Igoru-san> its uploading
<Igoru-san> the command said its sending sometihng
<jblount> Neat :)
<jblount> It takes pauses, and takes a little while to look through the files so it can decide what to upload. Perhaps you caught it off guard!
<Igoru-san> space going out on the page, but nothing showing yet
<Igoru-san> maybe haha
<Igoru-san> u r funny XD
<Igoru-san> there's any way I can help u with dev or something?
<jblount> Igoru-san: We eat bug reports for breakfast, so if you find stuff you don't like (and isn't already reported!) we would love bug reports: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<jblount> Igoru-san: The client software is gpl3, so if you want to hack and add or remove features (hopefully to squash bugs) you can get it here: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client
<Igoru-san> i just program PHP sorry XD
<Igoru-san> i'll be with the bug reports lol
<Igoru-san> anyway i can access u1 inside windows explorer, at my office? [yes they make me use this crap]
<jblount> Igoru-san: Maybe, we're still hack-hack-hacking on the webui, so sometimes it's broken in IE, but I would love bug reports on that, so I can fix it!
<Igoru-san> nono, i'm talkin about WIN explorer
<Igoru-san> like i can upload files here inside nautilus
<Igoru-san> do u plan doing something about this on future releases?
<jblount> Oh! No, not right now. We only have the webui for non-Ubuntu desktops.
<Igoru-san> good anyway
<jblount> We're hoping someone else will make clients for OSX / Windows / BeOS / etcetcetc
<Igoru-san> uh.. i forgot the other question! XD
<Igoru-san> oh yes. i'm using ubuntu pt_br localization
<Igoru-san> the folder is 'my files'
<Igoru-san> could i help translating shit?
<jblount> Probably yes, I think we already have some translations.
<jblount> This sounds like a new bug, could you report it? 'My Files' doesn't make a whole lot of sense in $any-language-but-english
<Igoru-san> yes it doesnt XD
<Igoru-san> its all english
<Igoru-san> my files, shared with me
<Igoru-san> inside ~/Ubuntu One
<Igoru-san> and i can't rename them lol
<jblount> Well, the "can't rename them" is a reported bug that some smart people are working on.
<jblount> But now that I think about it, in Karmic +1 I don't think we'll have these "My Files" and "Shared With Me" folders, but for Karmic, it makes sense to translate them.
<Igoru-san> good xD should i report the bug 'untranslatable default folders'? xD
<jblount> Yeah, at least so we talk about it. Karmic feature freeze is like... Monday? Maybe sooner, so no promises that we'll be able to change it.
<Igoru-san> i'm eating. do u want some toasts? haha
<jblount> No thanks, I had Thai food, hours ago and still very full :X
<Igoru-san> hahaha its almost midnight here and i'm still hungry lol
<Igoru-san> it's not a problem for me, but i feel annoyed about  wrong translations.. it sounds like incomplete work. xD i'll report this
<jblount> If I used _insert_translation_name_ I would be irritated too! I think it's a good bug.
<Igoru-san> emotion *-* reporting a bug for ubuntu *-*
<Igoru-san> i wanna a scooby cookie
<Igoru-san> hey. for what purpose is 'shared with me'?
<Igoru-san> its almost nonsense... why i would share something with ME, if its mine?
<jblount> 'shared with me' is where folders get downloaded when someone shares them with you.
<Igoru-san> hmm
<Igoru-san> k i understood xD
<Igoru-san> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/416768 done! can i have my scooby cookie now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416768 in ubuntuone-client "Default folders are not localized" [Undecided,New]
<Igoru-san> its me @_@
<Graffx> anyone here know how to do an ip laction?
<Graffx> location
<Igoru-san> what? u want to know the place where the IP is located, like country etc?
<jblount> Graffx: http://www.hostip.info/index.html ?
<deserted> lol Graffx I read that as IP lactation
<Igoru-san> HAHA
<Graffx> yes thank you
<Igoru-san> lol this page have no idea where i am
<Igoru-san> god i am at rio de janeiro o.o how come?
<Igoru-san> hey... do u know if i can create a second backup task with simple-backup-config?
<Igoru-san> i would like to backup my www folder to ubuntu one
<Igoru-san> but i already have a backup task.. =S
<sladen> < sladen> could somebody demilestone, move to 'ubunet' and remilestone   bug #416300  bug #416304  bug #416308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416300 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add coments field to File Info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416304 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add move and copy files to another Folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416308 in ubuntuone-client "Web Interface: Add Read the Guide download option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416308
<sladen> jblount: ^^
<thun> Will there be a ubuntuone for kde users eventually?
<thun> Preferably without having to install half of gnome:-)
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: #ubuntuone Help contact: mattgriffin | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 163, Protocol Revno is 63 | Release 0.92
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: mattgriffin | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 163, Protocol Revno is 63 | Release 0.92
 * jblount high-fives matt "THE FACE" griffin :)
<mattgriffin> :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> If you like to party say "me"
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> aquarius, vds?
<vds> meDONE: landed branch for funambol extra fields, code review, checking fx logging
<vds> TODO:  vacations
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> ops
<jblount> :)
<jblount> DONE: Setup dev envrionment (gosh that was a hastle), some work on templates for the contacts guys
<jblount> TODO: Review! Finish branches for modal dialogs and human names for computers
<jblount> BLOCKED: Bout of sneezing has turned into full on sick. Going to tough it out, but if I need to go lay down or something I'll let everyone know.
<jblount> urbanape: YOU!
<urbanape> DONE: Got ZipStream mostly integrated into the updown server for generating ad hoc zip files
<urbanape> TODO: Fix some errors related to encoding
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, but would be grateful for a pair, or at least a second pair of eyes.
<urbanape> rodrigo_: go go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Released evo-couchdb 0.2.0 and submitted package. Discussed with aquarius about oauth addition to couchdb-glib. Add more supported fields to evo-couchdb based on vds' latest changes to contact record format
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Patch tomboy ubuntu package to have ubuntuone.com as default sync server. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Add
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> vds: repeat the paste :D
<vds> DONE: landed branch for funambol extra fields, code review, checking fx logging
<vds> TODO:  vacations
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> aquarius: ?
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fix test problems with design-docs-load branch; make DC create oauth tokens on initial setup and save them in the gnome keyring; work with eric on having dc.records use oauth
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; review desktopcouch changes from past week;  have pairing app actually do oauth token exchange and save into management db; DC startup kick off continuous replication to all paired servers, be baffled as to why oauth isn't working but only sometimes
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: couchdb patch to do OAuth for HEAD requests is not in couch trunk, couchdb patch which lets OAuth read users from the ini file is not in couch trunk
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> urbanape: tcole might be a good person to take a look at the zip stuff you did. He likes problems and has helped me with similar things before.
<tcole> what's the zip stuff in question?
<jblount> tcole: urbanape has a branch that zips up a few downloads for bundled consumption on demand
<jblount> To be used in the web interface, although the js still hasn't been written.
<tcole> oh, cool
<tcole> does this extend to being able to download a subtree as a .zip?
<jblount> tcole: yep (I think)
<tcole> cool, I've been looking forward to that feature
<jblount> tcole: urbanape appears to be afk, but the branch is here: lp:~urbanape/ubunet/multi-download
<jblount> He asked during our standup for a second pair of eyes, before he hooked up the js and final details to get it merged.
 * tcole nods
<tcole> I should really see to my own karmic-blocker branches first
<tcole> but I will take a look when I can later
<urbanape> sorry, was on a different screen
<jblount> Absolutely!
<urbanape> tcole, not quite yet.
<urbanape> but soon.
<urbanape> I miss emacs and pdb attachment to the running server process.
<jaysonsantos_> Hllo people, something is strange with ubuntu one, I've deleted all my files to resync that. The strange thing is, i website all foders is ther however no files.
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: how long ago did you delete the files?
<jaysonsantos_> mattgriffin Yesteray, about 12 yours
<urbanape> w00h00!
<jblount> urbanape: Hooray!
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: still folders but no files?
<ipwnu> can you put a symlink to a directory in "My Files" and have the entire directory uploaded to ubuntuone??
<mattgriffin> ipwnu: not yet. we're working on ways to make folder sync more flexible including giving you more control over what folders are synced. i think there's a bug open for this. i'll take a look.
<mattgriffin> ipwnu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/386019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386019 in ubuntuone-client "Sync symlink-folders and files too" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ipwnu> cool, that will be a nice feature.
<mattgriffin> ipwnu: add yourself as a watcher and you will be updated when we make progress in this area
<ipwnu> you mean the mailing list??
<mattgriffin> ipwnu: sorry... i meant subscriber
<mattgriffin> ipwnu: right column of the launchpad page :)
<ipwnu> ok, i'm there!
<jaysonsantos_> mattgriffin Sorry I'm late, Yes, in website still folders and no files.
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: bug #407563 sounds like it might be the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407563 in ubuntuone-client "Folder can not be deleted" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407563
<jaysonsantos_> mattgriffin I will assign to that too
<jaysonsantos_> mattgriffin thank you
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: np
<jaysonsantos_> mattgriffin that is marked as incomplete, can I reopen that ?
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: nah... i'll update the status
<mattgriffin> jaysonsantos_: please make any comments though that describe your situation
<mattgriffin> thisfred: do you understand bug #416521? what do you think it's importance level should be?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416521 in desktopcouch "couchwidget throws errors if database is not set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416521
<thisfred> mattgriffin: not exactly, rick created it, and is working on it AFAIK, though
<mattgriffin> thisfred: ok
<thisfred> Rick S, that is, not Rick McB
<mattgriffin> :)
<joshuahoover> anyone know what a user can provide to help troubleshoot issues with problems on clicking the "Install ubuntuone-client-gnome" button the web site? user says it just doesn't do anything when they click the button multiple times (and they're using firefox 3.0 on ubuntu with apt-url installed)
<jblount> joshuahoover: doing a "sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome" in a terminal may 1. reveal the problem or 2. just work and not really solve anything.
<joshuahoover> jblount: true...was wondering if there was a log that might help us know what is going on
<jblount> joshuahoover: I'm guessing no
<joshuahoover> jblount: that was my guess but i figured i'd go to those more knowledgeable than me :)
 * jblount looks for knowledgable people
<joshuahoover> jblount: still around?
#ubuntuone 2009-08-23
<statik> gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning hackers
<facundobatista> statik, hello! how are you?
<statik> facundobatista: i'm great, just catching up with the backlog and trying to get video working on my laptop again after the last kernel update before diving into some couchdb packaging and desktopcouch work
<facundobatista> statik, I have video, but after yesterday updates, no sound at all :(
<statik> i think i forgot to install one of the right meta-packages for restricted modules when i switched to the -pae kernels
<statik> haven't tried sound yet :)
<J_Litewski> I just had a weird problem with Ubuntu One, for some reason it connected then disconnected and sent a DBus message that disappeared a second after it appeared
<J_Litewski> I haven't been able to recreate it
<dobey> statik, facundobatista: you guys are lucky. i had to go buy a new hard drive. whee
<dobey> anywya, tani jam shkon
<facundobatista> dobey, why??
<dobey> facundobatista: i got back from .ar and the ATA SMART on my linux drive was reporting some bad sectors
<dobey> i guess it should be expected, as that particular drive is about 5-6 years old
<statik> hurrah, packaging the first snapshot of the couchdb 0.10 branch now
<dobey> cool
<dobey> i really really really wish launchpad would stop sending me mail for bugs that are general ubuntu issues, but not ubuntuone bugs
<dobey> perhaps by way of a "Does not affect this project" link
 * statik subscribes all the ubuntuone hackers to more bugmail
 * dobey sets up a procmail rule to forward all bugmail to statik
<statik> i have been getting intermittent 502 bad gateway errors from launchpad all morning
<statik> it's super annoying for manually merging branches, but makes it absolutely impossible to get through a full tarmac run to process a desktopcouch merge
<dobey> from the web, or just from the API?
<statik> both
<statik> the web I can turn off redirection to edge
<statik> but the api is edge only i think
<statik> and if one of the app servers is down, every second or third request through the load balancer hits the dead server
<dobey> and also *thwap* for putting that in the commit message. just do bzr commit --author="Whoever it was <whoever@mail>" --message="Their commit message from LP"
<statik> ooh, i didn't know about --author
<dobey> now you know
<dobey> and knowing is half the battle
<dobey> (more like three quarters really)
<statik> exactly
 * dobey waits for apt to reinstall all these packages :(
<dobey> i really wish command line apt integrated with the GUI when available, by using zenity or something
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey wonders what he installed on his previous hard disk to make dvd playback work correctly
<dobey> oh joy
 * dobey discovers self-contradiction in OAuth 1.0[a]
<dobey> (unrelated to the reason for the 1.0a version)
<PaulATL> Hello - I have two machines (i386 desktop and amd64 laptop) where the ubuntuone client does not seem to connect. Problems started with recent update manager update. How do I troubleshoot this?
<statik> hey PaulATL, how can you tell that it is not connecting?
<PaulATL> The icon in the task bar does not rotate, has a red x, eventually disappears... also...
<PaulATL> When I open my Ubuntuone folder in Nautilus, it gives me a connect button, but does not do anything
<statik> the icon is supposed to have stopped rotating and should eventually disappear, but the connect button and the red x sound like a problem
<statik> the best thing to do is report a bug, and attach the logs to the bug as outlined in the bug filing page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<PaulATL> yep... what used to happen before the update is that the icon would stop rotating, but would remain present, and would rotate if files changed in my ubuntuone foldere
<statik> that sounds right
<statik> we've changed it now so the icon hides itself
<statik> but, sounds like you might have a separate problem
<J_Litewski> oh, well, it works now :/
<PaulATL> thanks, statik
<statik> np. i've heard a few reports about connection problems, hopefully we get that nailed tomorrow and a fix out on the regular tuesday release
<J_Litewski> what ever happened to the connection animation? I kinda liked that
<statik> we got rid of it, there were a lot of complaints
<J_Litewski> really?
<statik> there is a design spec up here finally: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient
<statik> eventually (karmic+1) i think we'll be getting rid of the icon alltogether
<J_Litewski> one last question, after Ubuntu One hits 1.0, will there be an xubuntu and kubuntu verson?
<J_Litewski> or will you have to just use the Ubuntu One with Gnome compadibilty?
<statik> i'd sure like there to be, but we're only working on getting the Ubuntu version to be reasonably bug free currently
<dobey> 1.0 is not going to have other UIs
<statik> we've designed things to allow Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Windows, OS X, iPhone, and other clients
<dobey> nobody else is working on them afaik, and feature freeze is this week
<J_Litewski> I'm just wondering, because I brought up to my Library that they should install it on their Kubuntu machines
<dobey> also, don't trust that wiki page :)
<dobey> i hate debugging dbus issues :(
#ubuntuone 2010-08-23
<anthony__> honk
<anthony__> hey all looking for a little ubuntu installation help
<anthony__> i am looking for a little installation help*
<kklimonda> installation help? what are you trying to install?
<anthony__> ubuntu onto my home PC
<anthony__> specifically the desktop edeition 32 bit
<anthony__> ive downloaded the iso but when i get to the inztallation step it gets to about 85% complete then it says"checksums do not match. Try again?'
<kklimonda> anthony__: for installation help you should try #ubuntu - there are more people who can help you.
<kklimonda> if you get this error it means that either image you have downloaded was corrupted or something failed during burning process.
<anthony__> someone suggested the corruption as well so i tried downloading the iso again but the samething happened
<kklimonda> have you checked downloaded iso's sum against the one published on web page?
<anthony__> i got my iso from the website
<kklimonda> but still have you done it?
<kklimonda> second thing to do is to run Check for defects option from boot screen (when you boot cd and see icons at the bottom press any key, choose language and then "Check for defects" option)
<anthony__> kk ill try it thx
<kklimonda> if it finds errors then try to burn image with slower speed
 * JamesTait_ waves.
<beuno> JamesTait_!
 * jdobrien waves at JamesTait_
<JamesTait_> Oui, c'est moi. :)
<JamesTait_> beuno: You should have just received mail from me, if I'm all set up correctly.
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<SamRastin> Is there a way to reset my UbuntuOne settings and waiting items (e.g., metadata)?
<duanedesign> SamRastin: hello
<SamRastin> hi
<duanedesign> SamRastin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Accidentally%20added%20an%20UDF,%20how%20to%20remove%20it%20fast
<duanedesign> that might help.^^
<SamRastin> thx.  I'll give it shot right now.
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to sync tasks with UbuntuONe?
<beuno> gary_inNYC, not at the moment, no
<gary_inNYC> beuno: ok thanks
<vds> #python-keyring
<Chipaca> beuno: unless tasks is the name of a couch db :)
 * Chipaca is writing that
<rodrigo_> nessita, alecu: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu-sso-client/clear-token-api/+merge/33431 please
<nessita> ack
#ubuntuone 2010-08-24
<lahwran> is updown goofing up again?
<duanedesign> bug 622916
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 622916 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One cannot sync files with more than 100(?) characters in filename (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622916
<duanedesign> havent been able  to reproduce this. However my other computer is down at the moment. Can anyone confirm or negate this bug?
<rodrigo_> alecu, nessita: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/app-name-in-signals/+merge/33528 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/use-sso-in-u1-prefs/+merge/33523 please
<nessita> rodrigo_, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/add-debug/+merge/33529
<apachelogger> nessita, verterok: any objections against uploading my gsoc KDE stuff to universe for maverick?
<apachelogger> (that is if it gets a FFe)
<verterok> apachelogger: don't know what's the gsoc KDE stuff :)
<apachelogger> verterok: simple KDE GUI stuff and a Qt implementation of authentication
<verterok> apachelogger: also, I think you should ask rodrigo/Chipaca about it
<verterok> ah, nice :)
<apachelogger> Chipaca: ^^
<apachelogger> verterok: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/
<Chipaca> apachelogger: let's talk with rodrigo and alecu (nessita would be best but she's leaving to uni right now) in about an hour?
<apachelogger> okidoki
<dobey> apachelogger: that's all in a separate package, and not intended to go in the upstream project?
<apachelogger> dobey: well, it could go upstream if someone wishes to mess with the buildsystem (or convert to cmake) etc.
<dobey> or if you wrote it in python :)
 * apachelogger had enough experiences with pykde to not use it unless absolutely necessary :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well using automake is reasonable, but having much of the same code duplicated in python and c++ is kind of annoying
<dobey> i guess the kde applet and such in that blog post are separate from the authentication pieces though?
<apachelogger> dobey: yes
<apachelogger> also the authentication is not that much code
<apachelogger> which is the reason I redid it
<dobey> not that much code? 7K lines of python seems liek a lot to me :)
<dobey> only 400 of which are comments :)
<dobey> or well, top level comments
<dobey> so license header, basically
<apachelogger> dobey: a lot of that is UI code in bzr
<apachelogger> Qt version (that is headless currently) is 749 sloc
<apachelogger> and that includes plugins for KWallet and GNOME Keyring and cmake and some python foo
<apachelogger> additional 50 for cmake macros
<lalejand> verterok : Hi, I think one day you checked some problem I had and you told me to raise up my U1 synced files limit. I made a fresh ubuntu install, so I have to do it again. Can you tell me what it was ? (I hope I'm not talking to the wrong person ;) )
<verterok> lalejand: hi
<verterok> lalejand: raise the synced files limit?
<verterok> lalejand: can't remember anything about that :/
<verterok> lalejand: maybe the inotify watches limit?
<lalejand> verterok : ahm it wan't you then
<lalejand> verterok : it was like the max number of watched files
<lalejand> some thing li
<lalejand> ke that
<verterok> lalejand: if it was the max number of watched files, it's the inotify limits
<verterok> lalejand: add fs.inotify.max_user_watches=<big enough integer> to /etc/sysctl.conf
<verterok> lalejand: something like: fs.inotify.max_user_watches=32768 should be more than enough
<lalejand> verterok : thanks !!! BTW why is there a limit ?
<verterok> lalejand: it's the default kernel value
<dnielsen> ajmitch, I hate to be that guy, but have you had a change to look at the mono bindings for libubuntuone, the issue where they changed from 10k to 3k between two releases
<ajmitch> no, but I'll try & look at it asap today & then poke the right person about it :)
<dnielsen> thank you, finally I might be able to build banshee community extensions again
<ajmitch> yeah, it's sort of important for getting the updated b-c-e in ubuntu
<ajmitch> do you have a bug # for it?
<irssita> alecu: hey there!
<irssita> alecu: look, a bug report! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/623604
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 623604 in ubuntu-sso-client "credentials dictionary has different key for token_name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> irssita, thanks
<alecu> irssita, what is affected by that bug?
<irssita> alecu: syncdaemon, I'm trying to fic the critical bug from today
<irssita> alecu: and it wasn't working till I noticed that the problem was that
<irssita> I mean, the original problem was the signals signature, whihc I fixed, but then I kept having failures and was this bug
<alecu> irssita, ok. What is syncdaemon expecting? app_name or token_name?
<alecu> irssita, and also, how is it using it?
<irssita> alecu: it was being used in a log, so no worries
<irssita> alecu: I just modified the log to not to use it :-)
<alecu> irssita, oohhhhh
<irssita> alecu: but I think we should fix it, to some uniifed key name
<alecu> irssita, ok, great.
<irssita> :-)
<irssita> rodrigo_, alecu, Chipaca : ubuntu-sso-client 0.99.2 was released!
<Chipaca> irssita: oh noes!
<Chipaca> irssita: tomorrow is the last day for ui changes, did i mention that?
<Chipaca> :)
<alecu> irssita, yes, yay!
<alecu> irssita, and with a beautiful bugfixes log, and a lot of bugs automatically marked as fixed!
<alecu> yay for --fixes!
 * ajmitch looks at what is new
<rodrigo_> irssita, yeah, saw all the bugs fixed automatically!! :D
<irssita> I'm gone!
<irssita> see ya at the pyar meeting
<alecu> irssita, silla!
<dobey> alecu: huh?
<dobey> alecu: yay for me you mean ;)
<alecu> yay for --dobey!
<dobey> alecu: i fixed tarmac to get the list of bugs fixed in a branch when merging, and automatically mark them fix committed after a successful commit :)
<alecu> dobey, cool! I had little bits of info regarding that, but not the full fact.
<alecu> dobey, yay for you then!
<dobey> unless you're talking about the automatic resolution from LP for bugs mentioned in debian/changelog on new package uploads
<dobey> which i did not do, and has been there all along
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> though it appears that has not happened
<dobey> (the tarmac bug fixing bit, on the branches i presume you're talking about)
<dobey> later all
<duffydack> sorry, Ive never used U1 music store before.  Where do my purchases go, on my hd.  In the ubuntuone folder?
<beuno> duffydack, ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<duffydack> beuno, in a hidden folder?  that doesnt sound right
<beuno> duffydack, well, if rhythmbox listens to that folder
<duffydack> ah.. ok
<beuno> so you should see them magically appear
<beuno> we would of likes to put int in ~/Music
<beuno> but there where a *lot* of problems in doing that
<duffydack> Its still saying queued after approx 10mins..
<duffydack> its just 1 song.
<beuno> duffydack, whats does u1sdtool -s say?
<beuno> is it connected, etc?
<beuno> duffydack, also, take a peak in the web ui
<beuno> see if it's already available there
<duffydack> its connected I just run the u1 tool...
<duffydack> I have stuff set to sync, its connected and sync`d.
<duffydack> yup, its there via web
<beuno> duffydack, and syncdaemon is idle?
<duffydack> yup.   ryhymbox still says queued.. and the gui tool says all fine...no song on my hd tho
<duffydack> rhythmbox*
 * beuno summons mattgriffin 
<duffydack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483120/     see
<mattgriffin> beuno: what's up?
<mattgriffin> duffydack: when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/files do you see a folder called something like Purchased Music near the top?
<mattgriffin> duffydack: i'll be right back
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> the song is there.
<duffydack> been there a while.
<verterok> duffydack: is the song in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/ ?
<duffydack> nope
<verterok> duffydack: looks like syncdaemon wasn't notified yet
<lahwran> so when is pycon? I hear there will be a windows ubu one client written there
<verterok> fwiw, syncdaemon == sync client
<duffydack> Rhythmbox still says queuing.  No files in that folder and its there on the web
<duffydack> U1 is connected,  A ok
<verterok> lahwran: there was a sprint in the last pycon
<lahwran> LAST pycon?
<mattgriffin> duffydack: i'm back
<duffydack> I`m downloading the track from the U1 web
<verterok> duffydack: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed? run: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<verterok> lahwran: yes
<duffydack> verterok, latest
<duffydack> well, in lucid
<duffydack> Installed: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2
<verterok> ok
<duffydack> I got no issues using U1.
<duffydack> just the music side Ive never used before, till now
<verterok> duffydack: I think it's just that the notitication never reached the client
<verterok> duffydack: do you restarted the client since the song appeared in the web ui? (don't restart the client ;-))
<duffydack> I never restart the client.
<verterok> duffydack: ok, cool, try this: u1sdtool --refresh $HOME/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/
<duffydack> I set it once during setup and dont touch it again..
<lahwran> verterok, ok, do you happen to have a linky?
<verterok> lahwran: to the windows client?
<lahwran> or do I have to go all the way to the button on my kicker to launch my webbrowser and google it?
<duffydack> now u1tool says working on metadata
<duffydack> yeah, its coming down now
<duffydack> shouldnt have to, but anyways.
<duffydack> Rhythmbox is saying the same now,
<verterok> lahwran: it wasn't finished, but there is a branch somewhere with some refactor of the client in order start the windows specific bits, e.g: replace inotify with...something else(?)
<lahwran> :( oh
<lahwran> that's rather boring
<verterok> lahwran: but there are a few developers activly working on getting the windows client ready
<lahwran> ah good. who are they/do they post a timeframe?
<lahwran> oh, and how painful would it be to use the ubuntu client on another POSIX OS?
<verterok> lahwran: don't think there is a timeframe yet, let me see if I can find a wiki page or something
<verterok> lahwran: if it supports inotify and dbus, it should be ok
<lahwran> ...which are not kernel level, so I could get them running on say mac os x or freebsd easy, right?
<verterok> lahwran: for the case of OS X/BSD, it will require to have support fsevents, i think?
<verterok> lahwran: the client will need to support that, which isn't there yet, but all contributions are more than welcome ;)
<lahwran> is the client in C[++]?
<lahwran> or maybe python?
<verterok> lahwran: python
<lahwran> :D YAY!
<lahwran> this means I can work on it easily, python is my strong point
<verterok> lahwran: the windows port is being worked on by mandel and vds, they will know what's the current status better than I do
<verterok> lahwran: also, they are working on this branch from pycon which split all the platform specific bits into separate modules, so it's easy to add platforma specific stuff, like fsevent support
<verterok> duffydack: probably a server side issue, the client should get a notification of the new file
<verterok> ok, I'm off. later!
 * verterok waves
<duffydack> ciao
<duffydack> thanks
#ubuntuone 2010-08-25
<duffydack> hmm http://aeric.poon.my/?p=496   might mean something to someone.
<dnielsen> ajmitch, I apologize for the delay https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626962
<ubot4> Gnome bug 626962 in Community Extensions "Ubuntu One Music Store extension fails to build" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<Chipaca> apachelogger: nessita: rodrigo_: ping
<apachelogger> Chipaca: ahoy
<nessita> Chipaca: pong
<Chipaca> nessita: rodrigo_:
<Chipaca> <apachelogger> nessita, verterok: any objections against uploading my gsoc KDE stuff to universe for maverick?
<Chipaca>  (that is if it gets a FFe)
<Chipaca> I wanted to check apachelogger was working with all the latest bugfixes
<verterok> Chipaca: +1
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm not aware of what apachelogger has been working on
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, what does that include?
<nessita> besides "KDE" :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: quite. So, talk with him :)
<verterok> Chipaca: we need to be sure about the sso dbus signals :)
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/ubuntu-one-technical-aspects/
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, remember the kwallet patch you submitted is going to be removed in the next upload (today), so you might want to make sure you add that to ubuntu-sso-client
<apachelogger> do I have something to patch against?
<apachelogger> seeing as my patch was rejected due to sso being in a constant state of flux
<Chipaca> apachelogger: also note we can't merge your patch upstream until you sign the canonical contributor agreement (if you want to do that)
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, ubuntu-sso-client, should be stable now for you to patch it
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, about the UI, we even added DBus interfaces to u-sso-client to allow other UIs to be implemented
<apachelogger> Chipaca: last I saw the agreement I got advised not to sign it... so...
<Chipaca> apachelogger: by whom?
<apachelogger> a lawyer friend of mine
<Chipaca> apachelogger: okie then :)
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm not sure what you want me to look :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: do we have a merge proposal to review?
<rodrigo_> nessita, http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/ubuntu-one-technical-aspects/
<apachelogger> supposedly we could just use ubuntu-sso-client as is in KDE too?
<apachelogger> i.e. only deploy the UI components (based on syncdaemon's dbus interface) in maverick
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, there is a low-level DBus interface in u-sso-client that you could use to provide a QT ui
<nessita> apachelogger: we provide a DBus interface and you could build a KDE GUI on top of that
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, we added that in fact based on your needs to have a QT UI
<Chipaca> nessita: so... I'm not sure what apachelogger's current work entails, but I thought the easiest way to get him an answer as to whether it should/could go in universe.
<nessita> apachelogger: let me give you a pointer
<Chipaca> nessita: or rather, I'm pretty sure it shouldn't, for the reasons I think you're explaining (that I already explained), but you could get into more detail than i can
<nessita> alecu: do you have the wiki pointer for ussoc?
<apachelogger> nessita: do we need to create a Qt UI on top of it?
<alecu> nessita, yes... just a sec.
 * apachelogger finds it unlikely to roll out a somewhat stable UI in time to accumulate testing for maverick
<Chipaca> apachelogger: what we could do is split ubuntu-sso-client into ubuntu-sso-client and ubuntu-sso-client-gtk, and you patch the former and replace the latter with -qt
<nessita> Chipaca: the latter you meant?
<Chipaca> nessita: patch the former to also use kwallet
<nessita> ah
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient
<alecu> nessita, but that's the doc for programs that need credentials
<nessita> apachelogger: ok, the link that alecu pasted shows the high level DBUS interface. I forgot we haven't documented yet the "low-level" interface that the GUI's use
<alecu> nessita, yup, we still need to write the docs for someone wanting to login/register
<alecu> * to make a login/register ui
<nessita> apachelogger: so, basically, SSO provides a DBUS service with 2 main interfaces: the Credentials which is what we call "high level" (apps like syncdaemon use them)
<nessita> apachelogger: and the UserManagement, which is a lower level interface, that is used by the GTK GUI
<nessita> apachelogger: and that any other interface (let's say, KDE), can use to provide the same functionality
<rye> nessita, hi, i wanted to ask what is the correct way for up-to-date maverick system to authorize the machine. In my case a browser window is opened when I run ubuntuone-preferences, should it be this way or I should get a GUI for that?
<apachelogger> nessita: sso-client package misses recommends on gnome-keyring
<nessita> rye: we're landing the latests versions for everything, do you have trunk for all?
<nessita> apachelogger: why should it recommend it?
<apachelogger> nessita: because you only support gnome-keyring
<nessita> apachelogger: we have the requirement of python-keyring, which requires gnome-keyring
<nessita> apachelogger: so I don't understand why we need to "recommed" gnome-keyring being that we need it to work (at least the current version)
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ apt-cache show python-gnomekeyring|grep gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.6), python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-gtk2
<apachelogger> Suggests: gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> I beg to differ
<nessita> Chipaca: what was the command you taught me to see package dependencies?
<Chipaca> nessita: apt-get rdepends?
<nessita> let's see
<Chipaca> nessita: or apt-cache putty :)
<Chipaca> not putty, dotty
<Chipaca> off-by-180
<apachelogger> rdepends has a misleading name, it lists reverse relations rather than depends in particular BTW
<nessita> Chipaca: E: Invalid operation (for rdepends) :-)
<apachelogger> nessita: apt-cache, not get :P
<nessita> apachelogger: "libgnome-keyring0" -> "gnome-keyring";
<nessita> apachelogger: so, "python-gnomekeyring" -> "libgnome-keyring0"; and "libgnome-keyring0" -> "gnome-keyring";
<nessita> apachelogger: we do depend on gnome-keyring :-)
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ apt-cache show libgnome-keyring0 | grep gnome-keyring | grep -v libgnome
<apachelogger> Suggests: gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> Breaks: gnome-keyring (<< 2.30)
<apachelogger> I again beg to differ
<nessita> apachelogger: what I showed you is the output of apt-cache dotty python-gnomekeyring
<apachelogger> dotty also tracks relations and not dependencies in particular
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm new at packaging, so I probably made a mistake (or ten), but honestly I'm not convinced of this
<nessita> apachelogger: how come python-gnomekeyring does not depend of gnome-keyring? that sounds weird
<apachelogger> because it only depends on the library and the library only suggest gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> I am sure there is a reason for that
<apachelogger> but why exactly you will have to ask someone who has to do with those packages
<apachelogger> not exactly my area of work either :P
<nessita> heh
<nessita> rye: hey, you never answered
<rye> nessita, i am running bleading-edge maverick , not the version from trunk
<rodrigo_> anyone knows about glibc brokenness on latest maverick packages? I seem to be having weird memory corruption bugs, and after 1 hour looking at my code, it doesn't seem to be my fault
<rye> rodrigo_, are you talking about nautilus plugin?
<rodrigo_> rye, I am talking about a nautilus plugin branch I'm working on, yes
<rodrigo_> it's segfaulting on a g_free call
<rye> rodrigo_, related to _CBData ?
<rodrigo_> rye, no
<rodrigo_> rye, it's crashing here:
<rodrigo_> if (finfo->priv->path != NULL)
<rodrigo_> 		g_free (finfo->priv->path);
<rye> rodrigo_, is finfo->priv != NULL ?
<rodrigo_> rye, it should, yes
<rodrigo_> it's crashing on the g_free
<rodrigo_> aha, I found it!!
<rodrigo_> stupid copy&paste
<rodrigo_> alecu, nessita, Chipaca: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/check-published-files/+merge/33660
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One services will be unavailable for 30 min starting at 17:00 UTC | Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<alecu> rodrigo_, reviewing your branch
<apachelogger> nessitalunch: I am getting a segfault with ubuntu-sso-client
<trichard> hey, is there any way to see which file ubuntuone is syncing at the moment?
<nessita> apachelogger: can you please be more specific? :-)
<apachelogger> nessita: trying to login -> backend goes down with segfault
<nessita> apachelogger: how are you trying to login?
<apachelogger> last log entry: 2010-08-25 18:26:15,602:602.580070496 ubuntu_sso.main keyring_store_credentials: app_name dbus.String(u'Ubuntu').
<apachelogger> nessita: using the GTK UI
<nessita> apachelogger: how are you running the GTK UI?
<apachelogger> from terminal without args
<nessita> apachelogger: you're having a mismatch between the version of the UI and the version of the daemon
<nessita> be sure you're running both from the same branch
<apachelogger> I am running from the packages
<nessita> apachelogger: you shouldn't be running the GUI other than from a dbus call
<nessita> apachelogger: can you paste how are you running the GUI?
<nessita> the exact command
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ ubuntu-sso-login-gui
<apachelogger> and in another tab
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> apachelogger: where are you getting the  ubuntu-sso-login-gui from? is not shipped in the package
<nessita> apachelogger: that script is not supported (just FYI)
<nessita> apachelogger: we will be removing it soon
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ dpkg -L ubuntu-sso-client | grep login-gui
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gui
<apachelogger> it is shipped in the package
<nessita> apachelogger: it shouldn't be, I'll file a bug. Thanks for pointing this out!
<apachelogger> nessita: how should one be starting the gui?
<nessita> apachelogger: anyways, you should raise the GUI using Dbus
<nessita> apachelogger: use d-feet or something similar to call the dbus method
<nessita> apachelogger: the methods you want are in the Credentials interface. Either "login_or_register_to_get_credentials" or "login_to..."
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483561/
<nessita> apachelogger: you don't have the gnome keyring available
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm a bit lost what your question is
<apachelogger> what part is supposed to create it though?
<nessita> apachelogger: the keyring is a dbus service
 * apachelogger has a default keyring, it just seems that it falls over not having a login keyring
<nessita> alecu: look ^
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ qdbus org.gnome.keyring
<apachelogger> /
<apachelogger> gnome keyring is there
<nessita> apachelogger: ah yes, sorry
<apachelogger> also in seahorse I can access it properly
<nessita> apachelogger: I'm just passing this to al
<nessita> alecu*
<apachelogger> aye
<nessita> apachelogger: we have a bug reported for that
<alecu> I'm about to start working on this issue, yes
<apachelogger> simply creating a login keyring should suffice to work around it?
<alecu> it's #624033
 * apachelogger finds "login" a bit of a generic name TBH
<nessita> apachelogger: not sure, let the master answer
<apachelogger> nessita: segfault again
<apachelogger> last line of log: 2010-08-25 20:04:16,309:309.218883514 ubuntu_sso.main keyring_store_credentials: app_name dbus.String(u'ubuntuone-syncdaemon').
<nessita> apachelogger: may be related to not having the keyring available?
<apachelogger> I created one :P
<nessita> hum
<apachelogger> that is after I obtained a token
<nessita> apachelogger: just FYI, app_name should be "Ubuntu One", which is a constant defined in ubuntuone.clientdefs
<nessita> apachelogger: so the token actually works with syncdaemon
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> well, since it crashes anyway... ;)
<alecu> apachelogger, "login" is the keyring that's automatically unlocked by some pam module using your login in password when you have just logged in with gdm.
<apachelogger> alecu: I c
<apachelogger> that is bound to fail on KDE systems
<apachelogger> or you are missing a dep for that
<alecu> apachelogger, which dep do you think might solve this?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I never heared of such a pam module before
<alecu> apachelogger, also it's failing on some gnome systems that have a keyring named "default" but no "login" keyring.
<alecu> apachelogger, it's lib-pam-gnomekeyring
<apachelogger> installed
<apachelogger> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Pam
<apachelogger> login gets created if not present
<apachelogger> but it seems KDM will not include the PAM module
<apachelogger> (which IIRC was also the problem that early on lucid was not able to start gnome-keyring in KDE - in GNOME it did get autostarted frome the module but in KDE not)
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, I think that's your pam setup, nothing to do with kdm
<rodrigo_> but yeah, you'd need gnome-keyring autostarted
<apachelogger> me@osiris:/etc/pam.d$ grep -ri gnome_key .
<apachelogger> ./common-password:password      optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so
<apachelogger> no autostart -> no login keyring
<apachelogger> alecu: I would check for existance of the keyring and if not manually create it
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Then say "honk" for more help. Please be patient :) | https://one.ubuntu.com/
<kklimonda> rye: any chance I'll get access to my contacts before I get old and wrinkled? ;)
<ajmitch> rodrigo_: so you've managed to track down how to fix up the mono bindings?
 * ajmitch was looking for a fix yesterday for it
<apachelogger> nessita: want me to get a backtrace?
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, not yet, busy with other stuff, but will look at it soon
<nessita> apachelogger: for the segfaulting? yes please
<nessita> apachelogger: also, you're running kde, right? (just to know)
<ajmitch> rodrigo_: ok, you'll probably end up cursing gapi2-codegen's lack of useful output as I did :)
<apachelogger> nessita: yes, I am running KDE
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, yeah :(
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, only output I get is something about not knowing what GtkVBoxClass is
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, do you get the same?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> adding in the syncdaemon header header into ubuntuone.source generated C# files for at least that part, but still no useful u1ms code
<ajmitch> & it of course failed to compile, not unsurprising
<ajmitch> apparantly the gapi stuff hasn't seen a lot of love recently
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, it used to work ok, and there have been no changes, so not sure what's up
<ajmitch> the only code changes to the u1ms widget recently have been adding in the syncdaemon support, but I'm not sure how that should affect it
<apachelogger> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483608/
<ajmitch> diving into the gapi code to get some useful answers takes a little while
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, in fact, it started happening when I removed the previous files that were talking to syncdaemon, to replace them with libsyncdaemon
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, so not sure what doesn't make gapi happy
<ajmitch> the previous code didn't link to an external library (libsyncdaemon)?
<ajmitch> it would seem rather strange if you did need to have any information about libsyncdaemon in the code for gapi to look at
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> but it's just internal usage, not in the headers it is supposed to be parsing
<rodrigo_> or does gapi look at the .c files?
<ajmitch> the headers afaik
<rodrigo_> yeah, that's what I thought
<ajmitch> without useful output from the tool this is just speculation really
<ajmitch> & frustrating at that :)
<rodrigo_> Field ParentClass has unknown Type GtkVBoxClass in Struct UbuntuOne.U1MusicStoreClass
<rodrigo_> yeah, that's the only thing I get
<ajmitch> that's boilerplate widget code you've got there too
<rodrigo_> but I guess he should know UbuntuOne.U1MusicStoreClass is a GTK class struct
<nessita> apachelogger: I have no idea what's going on there, seems like a dbus issue
<nessita> apachelogger: maybe you have a too old/ too new dbus?
<nessita> apachelogger: maybe gnomekeyring depends on a different dbus than the one that kde provides?
<apachelogger> there is only one dbus
<apachelogger> so either what is currently in maverick is broken or it is something else
<nessita> apachelogger: what's currently in maverick is working on gnome desktops
<nessita> apachelogger: do you have a gnome VM? maybe you can try there and see if it fails for you
<apachelogger> dont have one around
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, well, that's the usual boilerplate for GTK widgets, so I'd assume gapi knows about it
 * ajmitch shall have to get back to it later
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, in /usr/share/gapi-2.0/gtk-api.xml, there is no Gtk*Class at all, so not sure why it tries to parse the music store one :(
<ajmitch> or more, why did it work up until now/
 * ajmitch will be back later
 * apachelogger pokes his dbus with a long pointy stick of fluff
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, I just removed your kwallet patch from the u1-client package, since it didn't apply anymore
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, for when you get back, I've succeeded in not having the GtkVBoxClass warning, but still doesn't create any .cs files
 * ajmitch is around now
<ajmitch> so that warning may have been somewhat spurious?
<ajmitch> fwiw, I can get a U1MusicStoreClass.cs created by commenting out the line that refers to parent_class in the .xml file
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, unfortunately, seems so
<ajmitch> I haven't checked to see if the assembly that is created is at all useful though
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, hmm, maybe we can mark it to be removed on the ubuntuone-api.metadata file
<rodrigo_> let me try...
<ajmitch> that would probably remove it, but I don't know if it should be
<ajmitch> worth a try
<rodrigo_> no, no luck :(
<apachelogger> rodrigo_: cruel world
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, patch ubuntu-sso-client, as you talked with nessita
<apachelogger> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoplm3446
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, so, you get something in ubuntuone-api.xml?
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, right now, I get it empty
<ajmitch> rodrigo_: empty after changing what?
<ajmitch> at the moment I'm rebuilding the previous libubuntuone in a chroot to have a look at it
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, empty when it gets generated
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, ok
<ajmitch> assuming that pbuilder will cooperate & let me into the chroot after it built
<ajmitch> but I can at least see that the gapi2-codegen output is different in the build log
 * ajmitch just needs to look at the xml file
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, I'm looking at the gtk-sharp package, to see if anything changed there
<ajmitch> nothing has changed there
<rodrigo_> ah, you checked already?
<ajmitch> it hasn't changed for quite awhile (last upload 14 weeks ago)
<ajmitch> yeah, I've been complaining about the gapi stuff in the debian mono channel as well :)
<rodrigo_> ok
 * ajmitch is wanting to get this as working as possible before uploading to debian experimental
 * ajmitch wonders why the ubuntuone-api.xml file is so very different between the 2 releases
<ajmitch> in 0.3.2, it has object name="U1MusicStore", and in 0.3.3 it only gets the struct name="U1MusicStoreClass"
<apachelogger> nessita: the gui uses gobject signals?
<ajmitch> yet more evidence that gapi is just crap :)
<dobey> eh, let's just rewrite it all in vala, and not provide any bindings to anything ;)
<ajmitch> dobey: can you get it done by next week? :)
<nessita>  apachelogger: yes
<dobey> sure, but i don't measure time in earth days, so one week is actually 3 years in earth time, for me ;)
<ajmitch> dobey: we were just discussing how it'd be nice to use gobject introspection for mono bindings, if you have a free evening to work on it :)
<dobey> me and mono don't mix well
<ajmitch> it was worth a try
<ajmitch> don't worry, the gapi code that parses C at the moment is written in perl, which is such an improvement
<apachelogger> nessita: why not dbus?
<dobey> eh, i like perl
<nessita> apachelogger: the GUI part is not a dbus service, is just a plain GTK interface, so it signals thru gobject
<apachelogger> nessita: but the backend is a dbus service so the gui could just call a method of the backend's dbus api
<nessita> apachelogger: yeah, propably. We didn't design it that way, we should be able to re-think that for the next cycle
#ubuntuone 2010-08-26
<apachelogger> good morning Ubuntu One
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> or evening, in this case :)
 * ajmitch wonders when rodrigo will be around
<duanedesign> morning all
<ajmitch> hi duanedesign
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: hi. I'm pinging you directly since you did the last couple of rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store downloads. I'm having several problems with rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store on maverick and wanted to see if you were aware of them
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: (we haven't met-- I'm on the ubuntu security team :)
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: first with rhythmbox 0.13.0git20100819-0ubuntu1, the plugin won't display in rhythmbox anymore, but it does allow me to check the plugin in Edit/Plugins after today's upload
<rodrigo_> hi jdstrand
<rye_> jdstrand, bug #619005  or bug #623655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 619005 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "Ubuntuone music store plugin breaks importing for rhythmbox (dup-of: 618945)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619005
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618945 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick: with the ubuntuone store plugin enabled Rhythmbox can not import files or folders (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 623655 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Error prevents enabling store plugin (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623655
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: ok, good that you know about those
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, yeah, other people are having similar problems, can you run rhythmbox on the command line and see what it outputs?
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: sure
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, and add it to the bugs rye_ just pasted, please
<jdstrand> (I have another issue with the previous rb that I can bring up after this)
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: ok, added to 623655
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: the other part was that if I use 0.13.0git20100715-0ubuntu* then the plugin shows up, but it always shows as 'Connecting' to UbuntuOne. I tried 'u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c' to no avail
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, it shows 'connecting...' when you try to buy music, or when opening the 1st page?
<rodrigo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/618945 seems to have been fixed by the latest update
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618945 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick: with the ubuntuone store plugin enabled Rhythmbox can not import files or folders (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> but not for jdstrand, it seems
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: this was over the weekend. at first I was able to browse and add things to my cart fine, and it was when I went to buy music that it stopped at Connecting (with the progress bar at the bottom at halfway and never moving)
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: but, after that whenever I started rb (even after disconnecting/reconnecting with uone) it was always at Connecting
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, did you have u1 authenticated already when you did so?
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I haven't been able to browse music since then
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: the first time over the weekend? no-- it sent me to login. after that I was logged in
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, make sure you install the latest ubuntu-sso-client (0.99.3), which has just been uploaded
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: ok. I still have 0.99.2-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> I noticed today I lost the UbuntuOne from the Me menu. let me make sure I am 100% up to date
<rodrigo_> right, it's a problem in our server, it doesn't recognize the new SSO tokens yet
<rodrigo_> it should work, if you have existing tokens
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: that is fixed in 0.99.3?
<jdstrand> wait, that is probably different
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, no, needs an update on our server
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: ok, I installed 0.99.3 and then downgraded rb to the previous version that worked with the music store
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I double click on Ubuntu One in rb and I get 'Connecting'
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: with the progress bar halfway
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: actually, it seems the ubuntu one client in System/Preferences no longer works... :(
<jdstrand> it crashed
<jdstrand> (talking about ubuntuone-preferences)
<jdstrand> segfault
<rodrigo_> rb segfaulted?
<rodrigo_> if so, can you run it under gdb:
<rodrigo_> $ gdb rhythmbox
<rodrigo_> (gdb) r
<rodrigo_> then make it crash, and when so:
<rodrigo_> (gdb) thread apply all bt
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: no ubuntuone-preferences
<jdstrand> huh, now it is working... weird
<jdstrand> I got it to crash twice by clicking the Devices tab, but now it is ok
<jdstrand> $ u1sdtool -s
<jdstrand> State: AUTH_FAILED
<jdstrand>     connection: With User With Network
<jdstrand>     description: auth failed
<jdstrand>     is_connected: False
<jdstrand>     is_error: True
<jdstrand>     is_online: False
<jdstrand>     queues: IDLE
<jdstrand> wonders if ^ is due to the server needing updating
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, yes, if you didn't have the old tokens, it won't work yet
<rodrigo_> we are working on fixing it on the server
<duffydack> hello people.
<rye_> anybody else using nokia s60 devices with funambol syncml client here?
<JamesTait> rye_: I was, but not since last week.
<JamesTait> rye_: I don't know if it'll still work without a SIM, but I can try it over wifi if it'll help?
<rye_> JamesTait, well, i suspect that either firmware upgrade broke funambol client or the server side is not happy. The client thinks it has synced fine, but the contact list is empty
<JamesTait> rye_: Lemme grab my phone and see what happens.
<rye_> JamesTait, are you using android-based phone now?
<JamesTait> rye_: What's your handet, btw?
<JamesTait> rye_: Yeah, since last week I upgraded to HTC Desire.
<rye_> JamesTait, Nokia 5530 XpressMusic
<JamesTait> rye_: OK, I've got a Nokia E71 here.
<JamesTait> rye_: Sorry, my credentials have changed now I switched phones... bear with me.
<rye_> great, nokia own sw says 'System error'
<JamesTait> Wow, going back to the E71 after a week on the Desire really reminds me how clunky it is.
<JamesTait> rye_: Sync completed OK.
<rye_> JamesTait, wow, that's reassuring
<JamesTait> rye_: Not exactly what you wanted to hear. :S
<rye_> JamesTait, ok, on android emulator funambol sync client tells me about GenericError
<JamesTait> rye_: I have a development sync client on my Android at present, so my experience will be different, I expect.
<rye_> JamesTait, i guess i will need to dig into server logs
<JamesTait> rye_: Last time I tried it, I got a network error from the phone.
<JamesTait> rye_: But it was sending some ridiculous number of contacts and took a long time, so my gut feel was network timeout.
<beuno> so
<beuno> android and iphone send contact sin batches
<beuno> nokias send all of them at the same time
<beuno> or, larger batches like 200
<beuno> so they are more likely to timeout
<beuno> also
<beuno> couchdb &*(%^
<JamesTait> beuno: You love it. :)
<beuno> yes, universal symbols for love
<rye_> beuno, the server says com.funambol.json.exception.BadRequestException whiel trying to authenticate my android emulator
<Chipaca> beuno: When you love someone, you should totally &*($^
<Chipaca> beuno: see?
<JamesTait> Oh that so has to be quoted. :)
<beuno> rye_, that is new I think
<beuno> Chipaca, well said
<trichard> hey, for some reason the ubuntuone syncdaemon doesn't listen to it's throttle limit. Anybody knows what might cause this?
<H1n1> can you please add english bg to the language choices online - i object to being accused of being an american for merely speaking english
<dobey> we have language choices?
<rye_> H1n1, https://login.ubuntu.com/set_language?next=/ ?
<dobey> where are you seeing that?
<H1n1> https://login.ubuntu.com/set_language?next=/mZM5Lm8gttBwCzgj/%2Bdecide
<H1n1> Americans dont speak english anyway
<H1n1> they speak American
<H1n1> those who speak true english have signed the human rights act etc
<dobey> …
<dobey> Jamaicans?
<H1n1> long story
<H1n1> and off topic
<megamaced> hi i purchased some music and it was delivered to cloud but not downloaded to computer
<ajmitch> rodrigo_: so I found the problem with the mono bindings
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, yeah, saw your branch
<ajmitch> run away screaming?
<ajmitch> I don't like it at all but adding in the dummy code makes it build, at least until the broken parser could be fixed
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, I have a branch that I started last night, when I talked to you, to try fixing it, if I can't, I guess we'll merge your branch
<ajmitch> alright
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, but why does it need that?
<ajmitch> because the parser is broken - it used to skip the syncdaemon code, I suspect something in the ugly perl code is grabbing too many lines & skipping over the struct
<rodrigo_> ugh
<ajmitch> quite
<ajmitch> what were you trying in your branch?
<dobey> ajmitch: i just don't see what your branch even does, aside from add a file that doesn't get included, or disted, or anything?
<ajmitch> dobey: exactly
<ajmitch> but the gapi parser for the mono bindings looks at all code in that directory
<dobey> how does a file that is never referenced from anything, alter the build?
<dobey> ajmitch: except that file wouldn't be there when the packages get built, since it's not in EXTRA_DIST in Makefile.am
<ajmitch> dobey: ok, then that would need to be added, I guess
<ajmitch> I was adding it in on top of the 0.3.4 source tree for the package
<ajmitch> as I said, I don't like this way of doing it, but the dummy file causes it to not break for now
<ajmitch> I need to run off, I'll be back in ~30 minif you want to talk about a better way of fixing it quickly
<dobey> i don't know what's wrong exactly, but hopefully rodrigo_ will know something
<ajmitch> the right way would appear to be fixing gapi2-parser in a way that doesn't break existing users of it
<dobey> ajmitch: so all existing users ship arbitrarily used headers with the same content as you propose we put in libu1?
<ajmitch> I haven't had time to check what others do, but I suspect that they don't have valid code that otherwise breaks the parser
<ajmitch> what I'd prefer is a proper fix, what I proposed was something that would get it to build for now & would prefer didn't go in as-is
<ajmitch> I probably shouldn't have done a merge proposal, it was just the most convenient way to show the workaround
<dashua> Any chance of U1 Music Store syncing in webOS?
#ubuntuone 2010-08-27
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, around?
<ajmitch> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, fixed it!
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, pushing the branch for you to look at it
<ajmitch> great, I hope by some sane method?
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, looks so
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/fix-mono-bindings/+merge/33851
<ajmitch> good, because I would have been embarassed to have that hack uploaded :)
 * ajmitch wishes the merge diffs were generated faster :)
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, it was plan B, if I had failed, I was going to merge it
<rodrigo_> but don't tell anyone :)
<ajmitch> I won't :)
<ajmitch> this looks far nicer
<rodrigo_> why it stopped working, or why it worked before, it's a mistery to me
<ajmitch> I think it was a fluke that it worked before, becuase it was ignoring the syncdaemondownload definition which wasn't needed
<rodrigo_> the .sources.in file was wrong
<rodrigo_> it had ubuntuone-sharp.dll, while it needs to have there the name of the lib it binds
<ajmitch> because it only needs to bind the u1-music-store.* files?
<ajmitch> either way I'm glad to see it resolved without bloodshed
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, yes, I guess it gets confused by the other .[ch]
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, can you test it to double check?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> I should probably try & build the banshee extensions against it too
<ajmitch> can you reject my merge proposal?
<ajmitch> or I could just delete the MP
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, yes
<rodrigo_> ok, time for dinner
<rodrigo_> ajmitch, ping me tomorrow if you find any problem, or comment on the merge proposal
<lalejand> Hi all :) Is there a possibility to tell U1 not to sync some special files ? I want to sync some folders that are SVNized, and I don't want the .svn files to be synced, because it makes sync last veeeeerrrry long
<beuno> lalejand, yes
<beuno> there is an ignore file
 * beuno tries to remember where that file lives
<lalejand> beuno : great !! Where is it ?
<lalejand> * beuno tries to remember where that file lives >>> ah sorry
<beuno> lalejand, /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<beuno> under ignore.default
<lalejand> thx !!!
<ajmitch> it's only a system-wide default?
<beuno> yes, AFAIK
<beuno> I know, I know, you want bzr-style ignores
<beuno> luckily, the client is open source  \o/
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> trying to convince me to hack on it, are you? :)
<beuno> what? no...  you're imagining things while you fire up $favorite_editor to hack on it...
<ajmitch> actually starting off with grep & less
<beuno> ;)
<ajmitch> because it should at least work in ~/.local, I think
 * ajmitch may have to look at it later :)
<lalejand> beuno : if I want to ignore .svn folders, I have to add a line like : \A\..*\.svn\Z ?
<lalejand> btw, .svn should be ignored by default no ?
<ajmitch> it depends, some strange people might want to keep their checkouts in a U1 folder
<ajmitch> it's sort of useful to do that with bzr branches
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> if I want to ignore .svn folders, I have to add a line like : \A\..*\.svn\Z ?
 * ajmitch isn't sure what regex would be needed to match the directory, it'd depend on whether the ignore syntax worked on a full path or not
<lalejand> almitch : ahm. Someone can help me ?
<ajmitch> beuno probably knows more than me, but the ignore code looks to match on filenames, not directory names at the moment
<lalejand> beuno, ajmitch : I see that in the file : http://pastebin.com/FjtrbdKK
<ajmitch> yes, that's the default list of regexes. From what I just looked at, that would match files matching that, not whole paths
<lalejand> ah
<lalejand> ajmitch : "From what I just looked at, that would match files matching that, not whole paths" >>> it means that it's not good for what I want to do ?
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> I haven't tried it out to see if there's some other code to ignore directories, but that's what a 2-minute search tells me
<lalejand> do you see another solution for my synced .svn folders ?
<lalejand> ok
 * ajmitch has to head out now, sorry I can't help more
<lalejand> ajmitch : okay thanks anyway
<lalejand> beuno : do you know how I would have to write the ignore line in order to get my .svn folders not to be synced ?
<lalejand> or someone else ?
<mujtaba> Hello
<mujtaba> I need some help any one alive ?!
<duanedesign> morning all
<lalejand> Hi all, in the /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file, there is an ignore list. I want to ignore .svn folders, but I don't understand the syntax
<duanedesign> hello lalejand
<lalejand> Hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> lalejand: i think i did that once...let me look
<lalejand> yep
<lalejand> btw, why is this conf file not in the home folder ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: it is the system wide defaults
<duanedesign> their is a syncdaemon.conf in your home
<lalejand> duanedesign : ah ? And I can put an ignore list inside ?
<duanedesign> were you can adjust settings for specific users
<duanedesign> lalejand: loooks like that ignore list uses regular experssion syntax
<duanedesign> lalejand: what type of files are you wanting to ignore? It was SVN files wasn't it?
<lalejand> .svn folders
<lalejand> I mean all files and folders related to svn
<lalejand> I think they are all in .svn folders
<lalejand> I see that in the conf file : http://pastebin.com/tuaBKkPU but I don't know how I would have to write it
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<duanedesign> i have only started to learn reg ex. I am not quite sure the difference in                  \A.*\.swpx\Z \A\..*\.tmp\Z
<duanedesign> i think we want something like: \A.*\.svn\Z
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok thanks
<duanedesign> lalejand: i am trying to test that now....
<lalejand> ah ok
<duanedesign> lalejand: have to step away for a second...
<lalejand> ok, in order to test it, I have to quit and restart u1syncd ?
<duanedesign> I added that line to the file http://pastebin.com/b5BSDJ86
<duanedesign> lalejand: yeah. if you want to do it from the terminal.  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<lalejand> ok i'll try
<duanedesign> i created a folder .svn and put a blank file inside.
<duanedesign> ill check it when i get back, or if you have any success..or not, let me know
<duanedesign> and maybe we can get a regular expression guru in here to help us :)
<lalejand> ok, "u1sdtool -c &" if I want to still use the terminal right ?
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -c will return you to a prompt, so no need for the &
<lalejand> or "restart" button in the U1 pref window does the same no ?
<lalejand> ah ok
<lalejand> duanedesign : ahm, looks like it doesn't work. I have files like : 2010-08-27 11:45:43,407 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - Adding general inotify watch to '/home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/OdigiImmo/odigiImmoTotal/tests/.svn'
<lalejand> "... lines like ..."
<lalejand> duanedesign : maybe because some .svn folders where maybe already synced ?
<rye> duanedesign, hi, sorry for late reply, that regexp applies to file names only :(
 * ajmitch said that a few hours ago
<ajmitch> but good to get confirmation of it
<rye> ajmitch, heh, my router dies during multicast traffic storms so that's why I was not able to read what you've said, but now the ISP turned multicast off on my port so I am back to stable internets
 * rye definitely needs to upgrade openwrt install on his router
<ajmitch> ouch :)
 * ajmitch is used to using irssi+ssh+screen, so things generally don't get lost that way :)
<lalejand> rye, duanedesign : what do I have to write if I want to ignore .svn folders ?
<lalejand> does someone know what I have to write if I want to ignore .svn folders ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: i think from what rye was saying that ignore list is only for files
<lalejand> Argh
<lalejand> duanedesign, rye : I thought he/she was talking about the line you wrote
<duanedesign> bug 617041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 617041 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Stuck and 100% CPU usage (affects: 15) (dups: 2) (heat: 80)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617041
<rye> lalejand, i am filing a bug about not being able to ignore the folders, well, searching for one if it exists..
<lalejand> rye : :) thx
<lalejand> rye : should I connect my self to some ppa repo for U1 (if it exists) ?
<lalejand> rye : I filled this one bug 625194 this morning
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625194 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Enhancement : graphical interface for ignore list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625194
<rye> lalejand, well, since the fix has not yet been made there is no ppa that can be used
<lalejand> rye : ok, but just in general, if some other bugs are fixed, is it a good idea to use the ppa ?
<rye> bug #625249
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625249 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should support ignoring folders using regexp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625249
<ajmitch> rye: you could still use the existing regular expression if it was matching on the whole path rather than splitting into dirname,filename
<rye> ajmitch, that would require some compatibility layer to be created since already existing regexps are operating only on files, with \A meaning the beginning of the string containing the filename, not the folder name/path, etc
<ajmitch> I guess it'd depend on what the current regexes are that people are using
<ajmitch> but I would like to have them match on the full path, it doesn't look to be too hard to add in
 * ajmitch might look at a patch for it tomorrow if noone gets to it
<rye> ajmitch, no, it is not hard, full path - /home/ajmitch/Projects/.svn ? and match /.svn/ part ? or folder only?
 * ajmitch will think about it when it's not late evening :)
<rye> maverick users, do not remove your ubuntuone token from the keyring - it won't work after that even if you reauthorize!
<duanedesign> rye: glad you said something. I was about to remove mine and reauthorize. I am getting AUTH_FAILED
<rye> duanedesign, have you removed the token from /account/machines too ?
<rye> duanedesign, well, it can't be worse than AUTH_FAILED though
<duanedesign> rye: no i havent touched the tokens
<duanedesign> rye: i just noticed this morning, after the latest update I did, that U1 was not connecting.
<duanedesign> I launched U1 and got the new authorize your computer window. I clicked 'I already have an account' at the bottom and entered email and password
<rye> duanedesign, welcome to the club :(
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> ok, ill hang tight while you guys do your magic :)
<rye> duanedesign, there needs to be some server-side support for Ubuntu SSO tokens - see them @ https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications and it is not there as far as I understand
<duanedesign> ahhh
<newdsan> hola
<newdsan> recibo  un mensaje de error al intentar arrancar ubuntu one: Authrization Error: Ocurrió un error al mostrar el u...existe el archivo o directorio) alguien sabe que puedo hacer?
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I don't think bug #623655 is fixed. seb128 marked it as fixed, I kicked it back down to confirmed with a reason why and then you marked it fixed again
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 623655 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Error prevents enabling store plugin (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623655
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I was using that version of libubuntuone when I contacted you the other day
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, lunch now, bbiab and look at it
<JoK3R> Hi all; Can some1 help me to install ubuntu One ? i can't find Add this Computer button
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ok, back, looking now...
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, the problem with "ImportError: No module named gtkwidgets" is indeed fixed
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, does it say the same thing for you now with the latest updates?
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, your traceback seems to be a different bug, let me find it
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/624616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624616 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store without icon (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ping
<dobey> rodrigo_: ask in spanish. maybe you can get more info that way. :)
<dobey> (for the no icon bug)
<rodrigo_> hola amigos, quién puede ayudarme :)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: sorry, missed your question
<dobey> oi, locas de espana
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, :
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ok, back, looking now...
<rodrigo_>  jdstrand, the problem with "ImportError: No module named gtkwidgets" is indeed fixed
<rodrigo_>  jdstrand, does it say the same thing for you now with the latest updates?
<rodrigo_>  jdstrand, your traceback seems to be a different bug, let me find it
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/624616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624616 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store without icon (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> rodrigo_: oh, right. it looks like maybe the plug-in API broke in an update of rhythmbox perhaps?
<rodrigo_> hmm, it might be, works ok for me though
<rodrigo_> and I'm up-to-date
<rodrigo_> I think
 * rodrigo_ re-checks
<dobey> hmm
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: that looks like my bug indeed. the trace is the same except I only uhave ubuntuone and not all the stores7digital.com
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: that isn't how I would describe it though
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I mean, yes, the icon is missing, but that suggests maybe there is something else I can do to get to it. it isn't in my list at all
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, open a new one then, the bug we closed was about the plugin not finding the libu1 python bindings
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, oh, yeah, the summary of the bug seems to be wrong
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: I'm confused-- you want me to open a new bug for the trace that is the same for bug #624616 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624616 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store without icon (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624616
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ah, no, if it's the same, just add any info to that one
<jdstrand> I don't think I have anything new to add at this time
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: thanks for looking at it
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ok, np
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, you have latest rhythmbox, right?
<jdstrand> 0.13.0git20100819-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> rodrigo_: ^ checked LP, yes
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ok, still cheking here, inet connection here is horrible
<rodrigo_> ok, I'm not up-to-date, updating now
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: pong
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, nothing now, your branch is merged
<kklimonda> thanks
<rodrigo_> jdstrand, ok, I get the same error :(
<rye> to whom it may concern
<apache2logger> nessita: did I miss something or does ubuntu-sso-client not care whether the user actually wants to sign up for tips and updates?
<rye> the users that have created new mobile accounts (username/password) during last 7 days pair will not be able to use mobile contacts syncing. The reason is known but cannot be immediately fixed
<rye> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<nessita> apache2logger: that's true :-)
<nessita> apache2logger: we can t fo anything with that right now
<nessita> can't do*
<apache2logger> I think the checkbox should be hidden then ;)
<apache2logger> nessita: UI for the KDE platform is pretty much done btw
<nessita> apache2logger: awesome! need a review or something? I can take a look (next week, right now we're closing a very heavy sprint)
<apache2logger> nessita: I still need to get it hooked up with the backend and give it a proper test run
<apache2logger> FTR: it is available at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui
<nessita> apache2logger: perfect
<nessita> apache2logger: did you find out what the seg fault was?
<apache2logger> nessita: yeah, temporary flux in libdbus
<nessita> apache2logger: bummer :-.
<nessita> :-/
<apache2logger> and I installed ubuntu-desktop to see if it was something in KDE, now I am running gnome ;)
<apache2logger> KDE stuff doesnt look half bad in gnome actually ;) http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/011.png
<nessita> let's see...
<hallyn> looking through bugs on launchpad, but not seeing this... since doing apt-get upgarde last night, ubuntu one isn't syncing... ?
#ubuntuone 2010-08-28
<duanedesign> hallyn: hello, are you running maverick?
<hallyn> duanedesign: yes
<hallyn> duanedesign: i did find a bug on launchpad that looked like mine, but the proposed fix (in bzr) only made things worse :)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-29
<yml> my ubuntuone contact does get sync with the contact that I have already on ubuntone.com. The contacts on ubuntuone.com hve been imported from a cell phone. how can I trigger this synchronisation?
<gabaug> anybody have numbers of u1ms usage, in particular from within Banshee?
<beuno> gabaug, you should email matt.griffin@canonical.com
<beuno> he may be able to help you with that
<gabaug> directhex tells me he doesn't set anything to differentiate Banshee from RB or anything in the u1ms API...so I guess getting info per app is probably impossible
<ajmitch> I'm guessing that there's no user agent set automatically in the u1ms widget?
<ajmitch> at least there doesn't appear to be anything there that sets it based on the app using it, it appears to be just the lib version
#ubuntuone 2011-08-22
<itilious> are any/all my files in my Ubuntu One folder public?
<itilious> or must i "publish" them to be seen by the public?
<jo-erlend_> hve to publish or share.
<itilious> jo-erlend_, i see public on the website, but where is the "share" option?
<itilious> is it supposed to be in the context menu on my ubuntu 10.10 computer?
<itilious> for folders under ubuntu context sub menu?
<jo-erlend_> first menu entry in 11.04
<itilious> so if i choose "synchronize" then it only makes it accessible to me right? not public?
<jo-erlend_> right.
<mandel> morning all!! \o/
<mandel> I'm back :)
<JamesTait> Good morning!
<karni> Good morning!
<Chipaca`> mandel: hey mandel!
<mandel> Chipaca`, hola!
<mandel> Chipaca`, how is everything going... I need to catch up of what has been going on :)
<mandel> Chipaca`, do you have any info about the windows port, has anything happened while I was out?
<Chipaca> mandel: tons. nothing of huge import :)
<mandel> Chipaca, but is it going well?
<mandel> Chipaca, I'm going thorugh the bug reports and all the mails... seems to be ok
<Chipaca> mandel: yes, nothing huge. In polish mode. Polish mode is where you scare off Genghis with your drinking.
<mandel> Chipaca, hahaha well, I hav beein playing a little with the idea of the shell extension over the holidays.. a diff project to keep it separated that uses C++ & python could do it, mainly based on the TortoiseBR code.. but that was just holidays fun sake :)
<Chipaca> mandel: a heads-up from mfoord is that you shouldn't do shell extensions in python
<Chipaca> mandel: dunno if you knew
<Chipaca> mandel: tortoise tried to do that, but turns out if you do that, no python program can use an open dialog
<Chipaca> mandel: because explorer tries to open the same dll twice and boom
<mandel> Chipaca, yeah, I know that, did the tests to :)
<Chipaca> cool :)
<mandel> @ping
 * mandel restarts
 * mandel back after restart ...
<Chipaca> mandel: hal isn't in here to answer your @ping :)
<mandel> Chipaca, haha wrong channel :P
<mandel> I always forget :P
<kerouac__> i can't issue tokens following https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/issue_tokens/cloud/#get_httpsoneubuntucomoauthsso-finished-so-get-tokensemail-address
<kerouac__> my provided heade looks like this: {'Authorization': 'OAuth realm="", oauth_nonce="98561566", oauth_timestamp="1313729597", oauth_consumer_key="*secret*", oauth_signature_method="HMAC-SHA1", oauth_version="1.0", oauth_token="*secret*", oauth_signature="*secret*"'} anybody spot anything wrong?
<duanedesign> hello kerouac__
<kerouac__> duanedesign: hi there!
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> kerouac__, see the example python implementation here - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-sso-login.py
<kerouac__> rye: will do, thanks!
<rye> kerouac__, but what response do you get? and from what service, SSO or U1?
<kerouac__> rye: daughter woke up, will get back at you.
<kerouac__> thansk!
 * rye is going to the grocery store, brb
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, hola!
<nessita> mandel: welcome back!
<nessita> mandel: how is it going?
<mandel> nessita, fine, going thorow emails to tr and catch up :)
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, and with lots of energy :)
<mandel> nessita, and you?
<nessita> gatox: hi there!
<nessita> mandel: where are you located now?
<fagan> morning nessita
<nessita> hi fagan
<mandel> nessita, 4 more days in my parents house and then barcelona :)
<nessita> gatox: so, you need reviews. Can you please paste the links again, to be sure we're in sync?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: did you manage to get better internet?
<nessita> I mean, will you be able to mumble, for example?
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<mandel> nessita, yes, I wil yet at 4 pm (which is 5 hours less for you), is that ok?
<mandel> nessita, I'd like to do the mumble specially to catch up and know where I'm needed
<nessita> mandel: can you please re-phrase "I wil yet at 4 pm", I'm not sure what you mean :)
<mandel> nessita, I will be able to mumble, yet/although it will have to be at 4:00 pm rather than at 3:45 pm :D
<nessita> ah, is works fine!
<nessita> it*
<karni> hello nessita , mandel !
<nessita> hello karni!
<mandel> nessita, cool then :)
<mandel> karni, hello!
<karni> \o :)
<gatox> nessita, i'm working in list styling that is (at least for me) what is worst in the UI... please let me know if you need me to work in something else
<nessita> mandel: you need a bug to work on?
 * fagan break
<mandel> nessita, YES!
<mandel> :P
<mandel> I'll be done with emails in by lunch and would be nice to get back to coding
<nessita> mandel: first of all, I'm seeing all the bugs assigned to you, and they look outdated, so can you please go one by one and update them? Thanks!
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'll take care of that then, I think there are some that should be closed too
<nessita> gatox: yes! we need the control panel buttons to be fixed
<nessita> gatox: by list styling, what do you mean?
<gatox> nessita, ok! i'll start with that..... let me show you an example of list
 * gatox looking
<nessita> gatox: these two imports should be one:
<nessita> from PyQt4 import QtGui
<nessita> from PyQt4 import QtCore
<nessita> should be: from PyQt4 import QtGui, QtCore
<mandel> nessita, remember there was an issue with the order of the imports in some Qt modules... we should actually document that in the wiki or something...
<gatox> nessita, fixing
<mandel> nessita, it has to do something with a contant being wrongly declared in the modules or something like that... I'll try to remember what the hell it was
<gatox> mandel, at least for QtGui, QtCore the order is not an issue... maybe with some of the other modules?
<nessita> mandel: I know what it is, you need to import both QtCore and QtGui if you need QtCore
<mandel> nessita, cool, I think we should document that somewhere so that we do know in the reviews what to look for, I always foget :P
<gatox> nessita, yes... that it's in the case if you are going to use Qt constants or SIGNAL or things like that
<nessita> gatox: great work on adding tests in setupaccount-form-behavior!!!
<gatox> nessita, THANKS! :D
<gatox> nessita, nessita is there any bug about the button styling in control-panel?? i have this two: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/822691 AND https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/822685 but i don't know if you mean something else....
<gatox> or just integrate everything that is messing
<gatox> missing
<nessita> looking
<nessita> gatox: yes, those 2
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox: those 2 bugs, where one is "make it nice and consistent", which is big :-P
<gatox> nessita, jejej ok
<gatox> nessita, let me show you the screenshots about the lists in pm
<nessita> gatox: following the review, one thing about docstrings: the summary line in a multiline docstring needs to end with a dot, always. So, this one:
<nessita> 807+        """Status when the password line edit receive focus and shows popup:
<nessita> 808+
<nessita> 809+        * Password assistance contains the right message
<nessita> 810+        """
<nessita> should be something like:
<nessita> 807+        """Status when the password line edit receive focus and shows a popup.
<nessita> 808+
<nessita> 809+        * The popup will show if the password assistance contains the right message.
<nessita> 810+        """
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox: one more fix: instead of using self.assertEqual(True, 'foo' in something), please use: self.assertIn('foo', something)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh ok, i didn't know about that
<gatox> nessita, does it exist "assertNotIn"?
<dobey> gatox: in python 2.7 i believe it does, but not in 2.6
<nessita> gatox: yes, you can check all this http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/10.1.0/api/twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase.html
<dobey> oh, in twisted, yes is fine
<gatox> dobey, nessita ok! thanks!
<dobey> but unittest.TestCase is not
<nessita> gatox: please note that the doc lists methods names 'failFoo', but in the implementation we have all the  synonyms for assertFoo
<facundobatista> mandel, ping
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh right
<nessita> gatox: you can also do this in ipython: from twisted.trial.unittest import TestCase <enter> TestCase.assert<tab, tab>
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> hola facundobatista! you working today?
<facundobatista> Hola nessita!
<facundobatista> nessita, yeap, will take tomorrow off
<nessita> facundobatista: do you know if guillo is working as well?
<facundobatista> nessita, I think he does not... what happened with the review you needed?
<nessita> facundobatista: let me check
<nessita> facundobatista: is merged!
<facundobatista> nessita, awesome
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: there's a bug in (at least the linux side of) ubuntuone-client that LR inserts 'invalid' paths in the system
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: there's a bug in (at least the linux side of) ubuntuone-client that LR inserts 'invalid' paths in the system
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: in the linux side these are non-utf8 paths, that for inotify are handled through a decorator
<kerouac__> rye: when running ubuntuone-sso-login.py it populated my devices list with no less than 22 extra devices.
<nessita> facundobatista: when you say "there is a bug", you mean we added it?
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: so I plan to use that decorator (or similar) to check in LR and don't insert these paths into the system... is there any similar function in windows?
<facundobatista> nessita, no you didn't
<facundobatista> mandel, nessita: is in windows the concept of "broken filenames that we're ignoring"?
<nessita> facundobatista: so, let me explain a bit
 * facundobatista hears
<nessita> facundobatista: the windows side will deal properly with any path that is a byte sequence encoded with utf8. So, is there any scenario where the lower layers can receive something that does not match that? if so, we'll explode
<nessita> facundobatista: yes? no?
<facundobatista> nessita, sorry, door bell
<nessita> ah
<nessita> matetime!
<facundobatista> nessita, I think you misunderstood my question
<facundobatista> nessita, let me rephrase it
<facundobatista> nessita, when the disk is touched, events come from the platform dependant filesystem notification
<facundobatista> nessita, in linux, all non-utf8 paths are ignored; in windows, (X)
<facundobatista> nessita, the problem is that LR fakes events, and it's inserting nont-utf8 paths into the system
<facundobatista> nessita, can you fill (X) above? is there any paths ignored in the windows filesytem notifications?
<nessita> facundobatista: none is ignored ATM, we expect the filesystem to always return unicode (and it should as per the doc)
<facundobatista> nessita, ah, you have controls where you *explode* if they are not invalid paths, that's the checking I see, ok
<facundobatista> *if they are invalid paths
<nessita> facundobatista: right :-)
<nessita> gatox: since you're fixing, please add an ending dot to """Check who has the focus to activate password popups if necessary"""
<gatox> yes, i fixed all the docstrings in that module... even the ones i didn't touch :D
<nessita> gatox: is there any reason to duplicate password_assistance into password_assistance_in_focus?
<gatox> nessita, yes, one shows an error icon and the other one a normal state
<gatox> nessita, depending if the user is in that lineedit or the lineedit lost the focus
<nessita> gatox: can you please avoid duplication unifying the common part in a separated method?
<gatox> nessita, ok.... on it
<nessita> gatox: let me know when all those are fixed
<gatox> nessita, yes..... testing right now
<dobey> man, i don't even remember what all i did on friday
<mandel> dobey, holidays?
<mandel> :P
<dobey> no
<dobey> my holidays are next week :)
<mandel> dobey, going anywhere special?
<gatox> nessita, branch done and launchpad updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<dobey> mandel: nope
<rye> kerouac__, sorry for delayed answer, had weird LAN problem. So, those 22 entries exist in your https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<Chipaca> dobey: any new toys to play with?
<mandel> that is what... ok, I wont say it in the first day after holiday ;)
<dobey> Chipaca: in what sense? like, did i get any this weekend you mean?
<mandel> karni, ping
<Chipaca> dobey: in the "things to do when on vacation" sense
<karni> mandel: pong
<dobey> no new toys in that sense i guss, aside from maybe getting the camera last week. vacation will hopefully result in me getting a fair bit of work done on my engine, and around the house perhaps
<Chipaca> :)
<mandel> karni, I'm trying to update the u1 android app and I get an error telling me that it canno be installed in an SD card or USB device, is that normal?
<karni> mandel: Are you asking if we support "app to SD" feature? (Whether you can move the app to your devices SD card instead of internal memory?)
<karni> mandel: Are you updating from Android Market?
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> karni, updating it
<mandel> karni, I already moved the music one to the sd card with no issues
<fagan> nessita dobey standup
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina off today?
<dobey> meh
<fagan> ill go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Read a book (waiting on something to test)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * What ever anyone needs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> NOTE
<fagan> * Finished at the end of this week :-/
<fagan> mandel: go
<nessita> fagan: all ARG in holiday today except gatox and me
<mandel> DONE: back from holidays! Read lots and lots of mails and bug reports and tried to get in my head where we are.
<mandel> TODO: go through assigned bugs and ensure they are up to date. Ask for some bug to be assigned to me :P
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, go
<gatox> me
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug #813073, bug #800444
<nessita> TODO: reviews, more of the aforementioned bugs, need to solve bug #831043 first
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #735408, nightlies fixups
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #828195
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<fagan> nessita: ah ok
<fagan> comments?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some code in "Setup Account" branch (Installer). Branch for uninstall ubuntu one from the installer complete, pending for review.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix Control Panel buttons style.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<karni> mandel: long story short - U1F doesn't support app 2 SD, we may fix this soon though.
<fagan> Whoops forgot about gatox :)
<mandel> karni, and u1music?
<gatox> fagan, :P
<mandel> karni, that one got moved but I not longer can update it :(
<karni> CardinalFang_: ↑
<karni> mandel: That's strage
<karni> mandel: I'll talk to Chad about it
<mandel> karni, ok, thx :)
<mandel> I'll ping him too
<fagan> karni: how do you get an arrow?
 * fagan never saw one of those 
<mandel> fagan, there is one in the keyboard ;)
<fagan> mandel: not on mine unless its one of those weird keys I never use
 * mandel goes off for lunchm laters!
<mandel> nessita, ^
<karni> fagan: I've bound Compose + Shift + U to unicode arrow™®
<CardinalFang_> karni, I try to get the music app stored on the external storage by default, fwiw.
<karni> CardinalFang_: any idea why there would mandel have problem updating? o_O
<CardinalFang_> karni, but, two SD cards?  I don't know much about it, and have no code to handle it.
<CardinalFang_> updating, no.
<karni> CardinalFang_: two SD cards?
<CardinalFang_> karni, seems strange.  then again, mandel himself is strange, so....
<karni> CardinalFang_: U1F didn't have app 2 sd because: 1) we had sync before 2) we observed internal memory for pics as well. so now I can add that.
<karni> CardinalFang_: :D
<CardinalFang_> karni, right, since we're working on externally-stored files only (?!), then we might as well put app on external storage.
<karni> CardinalFang_: to that (?!) we need to talk - more and more devices have 2 SD storage mount points, things aren't as simple as they were few months back. secondly, yes we might - but we have to add a warning that unmounting SD card stops MediaCatcher and (unless we can catch it in a MEDIA_MOUNTED broadcast) user should launch U1F once to get it going for Instant upload.
<tntc> Hey guys! I tried creating a new SSO account and U1 account and had my services transferred to it by duanedesign and co. in an attempt to get u1m playlists working. unfortunately, I still couldn't save playlists. I think I ended up on the same server as before. I wanted to see what the next step was.
<nessita> gatox: mumble?
<duanedesign> tntc: i checked your account and you are now on a different server
<gatox> nessita, ok
<tntc> duanedesign: which account?
<nessita> Chipaca: wanna mumble with gatox, mandel, and me?
<duanedesign> tntc: the new one
<tntc> duanedesign: ok! Let me test it out! Thanks!
<elopio> good morning ubuntuone!
<Chipaca> nessita: are you still mumbling there?
<Chipaca> elpoio?
<nessita> Chipaca: yesir!
<pfibiger> elopio: welcome!
<dobey> hi elopio
<elopio> Thanks pfibiger. Hi dobey. Chipaca elpoio souds better :)
<dobey> el pollo?
<Chipaca> elopio: heh, yeah, "elpoio" would be "the chick" in the chicken sense, and in the argot of one of the argentine provinces
<elopio> yes, but I have a friend that's called like that. So I can't use it...
<dobey> just append "loco" to it
<dobey> i wonder if the el pollo loco near here is still open even
<elopio> jaja. Now that doesn't sound better. I'll keep it this way.
<dobey> heh
<gatox> nessita, i don't know if already tell you... this branch is ready with all the changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<mandel> to me sounds that he is a drug... "el opio" :P
<nessita> gatox: approving globally then
<Chipaca> elopio: welcome!
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<Chipaca> elopio: took me a while to figure out who you were :)
<nessita> Chipaca: wanna share with the rest your big discovery? :-)
<dobey> mandel: i don't think they have opium dens any more :P
<elopio> My name is Leo Arias, and I'm from Costa Rica.
<Chipaca> s/from/the QA God from/
<elopio> I'll spend a lot of time here from now on. I'm pleased to meet you all.
<Chipaca> nessita: he's our admiral of the ocean QA
<nessita> welcomed elopio!
<Chipaca> or something like that :)
<mandel> dobey, lame...
<mandel> elopio, buenas!
<dobey> mandel: well, maybe in certain parts of east asia, you could find some
<mandel> dobey, and I guess importing is hard... dammed!
<elopio> Chipaca, that's to much credit! I just hope to make good contributions to the project.
<dobey> mandel: just watch out for the oceanic military
<dobey> mandel: weren't you going to thailand or something for vacation? :P
<nessita> gatox: bug #831310 and bug #831312 (the latter is Low, so ignore it for now)
<nessita> Chipaca: ^
<elopio> mandel, que mejores las tenga usted.
<mandel> dobey, that was the plan, but then I though about the amount of stds I could get and changed my mind :P
<gatox> nessita, ok
 * elopio takes off his hat.
<mandel> elopio, gracias? how come are you going to be here a lot?
 * mandel es un cotilla :)
<dobey> mandel: heh
<mandel> dobey, well, I know my weakness :P
<Chipaca> mandel: Leo is going to be instrumental in us doing everything we want with QA over the coming centuries
<dobey> lol
<elopio> mandel, I'll be contributing with ubuntuone starting from today. My speciality is quality assurance, so I'll probably be bothering everyone daily :)
<mandel> Chipaca, oh wait, is he new in the team?
<mandel> elopio, ^
<pfibiger> mandel: yes.
<pfibiger> mandel: Leo moves us from having a "QA Person" to a "QA Team"
<mandel> pfibiger, I must have missed the email....
<dobey> pfibiger: because we now have 2, or because he is 2 people?
<pfibiger> rmcbride: meet elopio. elopio: meet rmcbride. coworkers!
<pfibiger> mandel: hasn't gone out yet, he started 30 minutes ago
<dobey> heh
<mandel> pfibiger, that is like saying that me having a girlfriend moves me from mastumating to a sex group.. but I get it ;)
<elopio> rmcbride: good morning _o/
<dobey> mandel: group thereapy can be helpful, or sometimes harmful
<mandel> hehe
<rmcbride> welcome elopio !
<elopio> I'm just one. But you are many, then we have a great qa team ;)
<mandel> ok, so now that the new guy think I'm a pervert I go batch to bug triagging :P
<Chipaca> so wait, elopio has to have group sex with rmcbride? is that, like, in his contract?
 * rmcbride throws a frozen haddock at Chipaca 
<mandel> Chipaca, we should not do only what is in the contract... otherwise windows...
<mandel> :P
<elopio> I don't know what rmcbride signed, but I didn't sign anything related to that.
<rmcbride> definitely no clause like that in my contract
<dobey> harmful group therapy, that
<elopio> yeah, we should get the lawyers before it gets further.
 * rmcbride goes back to moving his windows images to the better VM host
<Chipaca> phew, then :)
<mandel> shotgun frst!
<dobey> i think i just need to switch to the other workspace for a while :P
<mandel> dobey, oh, we have a swinger...
<elopio> mandel: I still have no strong evidence for thinking that you are the pervert of the group. But I suppose it's just a matter of time, jaja.
<rmcbride> heh
<mandel> elopio, just dont trust what the say amount me... I
<mandel> well do trust it :P
<rmcbride> what we say about him only scratches the surface, I'm sure :D
<elopio> Let's see what the internets have to say about your nicknames...
 * elopio goes to stalk the new team mates while the wiki access is ready.
<rmcbride> heh
<dobey> the internet hates me
<dobey> ugh, am so tired
<mandel> that is what she said!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> perhaps i should not have a turkey sandwich for lunch. don't need more tryptophan
<mandel> dobey, ping
<dobey> mandel: what's up?
<dobey> hmm, maybe i'll see if i can get a touchpad today
<mandel> dobey, got a question about a bug, why did you move bug 803591 to open again?
<Chipaca> dobey: are they really coming down in price over there?
<Chipaca> still not seen the dip here
<Chipaca> #803591
 * Chipaca prods hal
 * Chipaca weeps
<dobey> Chipaca: yep. $99 and $149
<Chipaca> dobey: where?
<dobey> Chipaca: everywhere i guess. at least at Best Buy
<mandel> Chipaca, here we had ububot right?
<dobey> but not on amazon for some reason
<Chipaca> i thought we did, but alas no longer
<Chipaca> dobey: not in bestbuy.co.uk either
<Chipaca> "SPECIAL OFFER! 349£"
<dobey> where did ubottu go
<Chipaca> either the £ took a dip, or the special isn't so special
<mandel> nessita, I have cleaned the bug reports assigned to me, I'll start fixing according to their importance :P
<JamesTait> elopio: Hi. :)
<nessita> mandel: what you got first?
<dobey> Chipaca: what is it in GODS OWN MONEY?
<Chipaca> dobey: I have no idea what currency is used in r'lyeh
<mandel> nessita, bug 809559
<Chipaca> dobey: the exchange rate is probably steep, however :)
<mandel> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/809559
<dobey> Chipaca: heh
<mandel> nessita, do you have anyother one that blocks you?
<nessita> mandel: nopes, go ahead with that one!
<mandel> ack
<dobey> Chipaca: how about the queen's stirling then?
<Chipaca> dobey: I think that's still 349£ then :)
<Chipaca> dobey: the queen uses the same grimy bills us commoners do
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is that the 32GB one?
<Chipaca> dobey: she probably doesn't look at them and think "fine picture of an old she-goat", though
<Chipaca> dobey: no, the 16
<dobey> oh, ouch. yeah, that is not special at all
<elopio> JamesTait: hi. How are you?
<JamesTait> elopio: Very well thank you. Welcome aboard!
<Chipaca> nessita: ping
<nessita> Chipaca: pong
<dobey> mandel: because it's not fixed in pyxdg yet. your +junk branch is not upstream.
<rmcbride> Yea they'll be sold out of those pads by the time I have reasonable budget to pick one up later in the week. Good thing I already have a tablet I guess
<Chipaca> nessita: the installer didn't actually offer me to sync the udfs (got a screen with just "ubuntu one (always synced)" on it)
<Chipaca> nessita: known issue?
<nessita> Chipaca: is that reviewing ralsina branch?
<Chipaca> nessita: no, the installer from thursday
<nessita> Chipaca: hum, afaik that installer contains the branch from ralsina that fixes local folders, so, no, not known and is a bug
<mandel> dobey, oh I though it was fixed in pyxdg, I belive the comment is outdated the fix was added to ubuntone-client by itself, let me check with nessita
<nessita> mandel: what do you need where?
<mandel> nessita, the xdg code is know present in ubuntuone-client/platform/xdg right?
<dobey> mandel: i think you worked around it in ubuntuone-client, but that is still not pyxdg upstream
<dobey> mandel: and the bug is filed against pyxdg
<Chipaca> nessita: this is remote, not local; local is not in here (and is the branch i'm reviewing)
<nessita> mandel: in ubuntuone-client/platform/xdg_base_directory
<mandel> nessita, dobey I think we should leave this guy as closed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyxdg/+bug/803591
<Chipaca> nessita: should the "Explore" button do stuff?
<mandel> nessita, dobey upstream will never add windows support, but we can try
<nessita> Chipaca: you sure? we're now showing local first, and then remote
<nessita> Chipaca: it should, but somehow QT does not want to process events for that row. You remind me we need a bug for that
<dobey> mandel: you can close it as invalid or won't fix, or just unassign yourself if you want, but if the fix isn't upstream, it's not fixed. :)
<nessita> Chipaca: I think joshuahoover filled one, let me check
<dobey> mandel: or you can move it to be a bug on ubuntuone-client, and close it as fixed if it's actually 'fixed' there :)
<elopio> JamesTait: thanks!
<nessita> Chipaca: seems like is not filled, would you please add one?
<dobey> mandel: i think upstream pyxdg is lying dormant in r'lyeh perhaps
<dobey> mandel: remember how i said how we need to either take it over or stop using it? :)
<mandel> dobey, I'll move it to ubuntuone-client then and set it as fix commited
<mandel> dobey, I suppose we should set it as fix released only when the windows client is out :)
<dobey> mandel: well it's in the latest tarball
<dobey> mandel: so released is probably fine
<mandel> dobey, ok, then I'll add it as released...
<mandel> dobey, and yeah, we should do something about xdg...
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch. bbiab
<Chipaca> nessita: another question: signed urls in the control panel aren't done yet?
<nessita> Chipaca: nopes, see bug #814113 (can click af
<nessita> fects me too)
<Chipaca> nessita: bug #831424
<Chipaca> nessita: how can i track progress?
<nessita> Chipaca: not sure what you mean, you're asking how can you know when that's done? if so, subscribe to the bug please
<Chipaca> nessita: ugh, sorry for the lack of context. Of syncdaemon in windows. Taking a lot of time to download my stuff.
<Chipaca> nessita: ~60MB
<nessita> Chipaca: can you please take a look to the syncdaemon log file? <your user home>\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ubuntuone\log
<mandel> Chipaca, which version is that? take a look at the partials in a similar path to the logs...
<mandel> I wonder if you have the version with the commit_partial that is broken
<Chipaca> ugh, it's logging so much, the rotation options are not enough
<Chipaca> why is it watching the log directory?
<Chipaca> the logs are full of
<Chipaca> "this logfile changed"
<Chipaca> mandel: thursday's
<nessita> Chipaca: this log file changed? ugh, that sound bad, should not be there
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72447 ?
<Chipaca> nessita: it's rather more verbose than that, but yes
<Chipaca> it's watching the log directory
<nessita> facundobatista: I was about to ask tests, but pitti mentioned we can't patch gio so we can't test that?
<nessita> Chipaca: that's BAD. Where is your log dir located? the one I pointed out?
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<nessita> Chipaca: can I see some of that logs please?
<Chipaca> nessita: it's so bad, I click on syncdaemon.log, and in less than a second it's been rotated (and explorer follows the file through the rename)
<facundobatista> nessita, I'll trade it with https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/lr-stop-nonutf8/+merge/72452 :)
<Chipaca> less than a second later, rotates again
<Chipaca> less than 10 seconds later, it's gone from the disc
<nessita> Chipaca: there is something very broken there
<nessita> *very*
<nessita> Chipaca: any particular setting in your machine?
<Chipaca> and the lines are all like "this file updated", and it's the logfile
<Chipaca> it's auto-frobnicating
<Chipaca> nessita: brand new win7 vm
<mandel> Chipaca, do you have the process explorer installed?
<Chipaca> this would explain why the windows vm was in iotop all the time
<nessita> Chipaca: I understand the symptom, I can't image how that's happening (unless that dir is an UDF, whic I would guess no?)
<Chipaca> nessita: no, i don't have process explorer, because it's a brand new win7 vm
<Chipaca> nessita: :)
<nessita> Chipaca: mandel asked that, I don't know how to use that ;-)
<Chipaca> ah :)
<Chipaca> you both come up red in xchat :)
<mandel> nessita, Chipaca if you have process explorer you can see the handles that are opened by the process
<nessita> Chipaca: can you please do the following: * kill every u1 related process
<nessita> Chipaca: edit config file so under logging, backup_count is 0
<mandel> Chipaca, nessita take a look if there is a handle opened to the path of the logs dir, that will mean that is watched
<nessita> mandel: how can we do that?
<nessita> mandel: Chipaca does NOT have process explorer
<nessita> Chipaca: reboot (?)
<Chipaca> mandel: I can tell you from the logs that it's being watched
<nessita> Chipaca: and then retry
<Chipaca> mandel: the logs, it's all they say!
<mandel> nessita, Chipaca in process explorer, selecte the process, in the bottom panel of the UI to see it
<Chipaca> here, let me upload the logfile
<Chipaca> mandel: i don't have process explorer installed
<nessita> mandel: our logs files do not lie
<Chipaca> mandel: this is a brand new win7 vm for testing purposes
<nessita> mandel: so, no need to use process explorer (at least for now)
<mandel> Chipaca, ok, but what I was going to say is to be evil and force the close of the handle whch will crash the thread and we could see a little more if twisted does not go bannanas :)
<Chipaca> mandel: I've pasted the logfile into pastebin
<Chipaca> mandel: which, obviously, sent windows explorer into pizza mode
<mandel> nessita, I was just talking about being evil with the process in memory :P
<mandel> Chipaca, which url?
<Chipaca> https://pastebin.canonical.com/51528/
<Chipaca> facundobatista: syncdaemon watches the *parent* of UDFs for changes, yes?
<gord> hey all, is the u1 rhythmbox plugin ever going to be updated to work in O?
<nessita> mandel: 2011-08-22 15:59:06,960 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.platform.windows.filesystem_notifications.Watch - DEBUG - Events from ReadDirectoryChangesW are [(3, u'AppData\\Local\\xdg\\cache\\ubuntuone\\log\\syncdaemon.log')] <- there is a watch there
<Chipaca> gord: not before O release, no
<Chipaca> gord: at some point yes, but it won't be shipping working in O
<Chipaca> gord: it won't be shipping in O at all
<gord> Chipaca, well its in the O repos :) no way that i can install a version manually that works or anything?
<gord> or are we forcing me to use banshee? :(
<Chipaca> gord: all the apis changed, documentation is nil, and we haven't had time to figure it all out yet
<mandel> nessita, well that is an event from a watch that is wathing C;\Users\Chipaca and that got a change event for that path...
<nessita> Chipaca: so, the windows implementation of the FS monitor was designed so the watches in UDF parent are not configured,  since we don't need them. This smells like a bug in the implementation of that design. Do you have an UDF under C:\\Users\\Test?
<nessita> mandel: we should not have watches in C:\\Users\\Test. Never, never, ever.
<Chipaca> nessita: well, yes. Like, "Documents"
<mandel> nessita, that means that a watch to the parent dir is being added which is wrong, or at least we agreed not to do that on windows since we do not allow UDF renaming on windows
<gord> Chipaca, ah well, ok then, gnome 3 hits everyone i guess - thanks
<nessita> mandel: we don't allow UDF renaming everywhere
<nessita> anywhere*
<facundobatista> Chipaca, parent*s*
<Chipaca> facundobatista: eww
<mandel> nessita, well, I mean that you can rename the folder on linux and we unsync the folder as a UDF, but in windows we do not even let them rename the folder
<facundobatista> Chipaca, if you have a UDF in ~/foo/bar/baz/folder
<mandel> it will be block by the ReadDirectoryChangesW thread
<nessita> Chipaca: undoubtedly, this is a big BUG. alecu was fixing watches management all week last week, so he may have fixed it too much
<facundobatista> Chipaca, and then do "mv foo roto", the UDF will be unsubscribed
<nessita> Chipaca: can you please open a bug report, Critical, and send me the link?
<mandel> nessita, looks like adding watches to parent was readed...
<Chipaca> facundobatista: sounds like on windows we don't do that, and instead disallow udf renaming
<Chipaca> I've killed the vm, my keyboard was getting too hot :)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, is not a bad solution... if user tries to rename the UDF, restart the computer
<nessita> mandel: "readed"? what do you mean?
<Chipaca> maybe pouring some diet coke on it will help
<mandel> nessita, sorry, missing d re-added :P
<Chipaca> nessita: readded
<mandel> nessita, but what probably happened is that we screwed up the NotifierProcessor when we add a watch
<mandel> nessita, Chipaca it smells to be around that code... from the top of my head aroun line 800 or so, but I have not looked
<mandel> just saying from what I remember of the file :P
<Chipaca> TBH, the watch on that directory probably doesn't hurt
<Chipaca> if it weren't because it's logging every event :)
<mandel> Chipaca, it will hate because of AppData which stores all the temp data of other apps
<mandel> Chipaca, in the case of having C:\Temp we would have no issues.. but will have lots of useless events
<mandel> good news are, we do get all the events heheh
<Chipaca> mandel: yes. I mean, relatively to the way sync crawls to a stop and the machine goes ballistic
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> nessita, if you want I can take a look at that bug
<nessita> mandel: not yet, let\'s wait for alecu
<mandel> nessita, okis
<Chipaca> a lot of code has flown past since this install was cut :)
<gord> another question ;) is it just me or is u1 really slow today? syncing music i just bought going at around 10kb/s, speedtest.net says its not my connection
<mandel> yeah... I should re-read that code to learn what has changed
<nessita> mandel, gatox: can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/login-email-password-for-everyone/+merge/72458 ?
<nessita> gatox: can you please ensure lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall has trunk merged in?
<gatox> nessita, on it... you were right... i don't know if i'll be able to finish the branch about the buttons today... i'm hating the designer
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<nessita> gatox: what's wrong with designer?
<gatox> nessita, it has some serious limitations when you want to do some stuffs... and with the .ui it's not the proper solution to fix that on code
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<gatox> nessita, lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall  tells me no revision to pull
<gatox> oh wait
<nessita> gatox: merge trunk in?
<mandel> nessita, I though we did not want to use mocker in tests anylonger, is that true?
<gatox> nessita, no.... it was a local branch..... i'm doing bzr pull lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer
<mandel> nessita, I see you are using it in those tests
<nessita> mandel: it is true. I will not change the whole suite though.
<nessita> gatox: great
<gatox> nessita, done
<mandel> nessita, ok, what about using the context from mocker, that will make tests more 'clear' to new commers to mocker
<nessita> mandel: what is the context from mocker?
<mandel> nessita, I mean, with self.mocker: blah
<mandel> nessita, http://labix.org/mocker second code example
<nessita> mandel: ah, I don't find that clearer, actually, I had a hard time understanding that change in thye last branch of yours
<nessita> mandel: you find that better? :-/.
<mandel> nessita, yes, but we both can agree I'm not normal :P
<mandel> so if its harder for you and I understand both ways, why would I make you change it? :)
<Chipaca> nessita: i'm not going to be able to review this branch today in the manner that it deserves
<Chipaca> nessita: i've once-over'ed it, and it looks ok
<Chipaca> nessita: but i haven't been able to run it in a vm
<Chipaca> nessita: (because of vm shenanigans and time)
<nessita> Chipaca: is there any chance you do it tomorrow your morning?
<Chipaca> nessita: there is
<Chipaca> i'll copy a vm over to this machine and do it
<Chipaca> i can't do it on my server because cassandra is om nom noming it
<nessita> mandel: so, if I would change it, we should do it in all the calls to mocker, otherwise is really confusing ("why sometimes is used as a context manager and sometimes is not?")
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, please let me know how it goes
<nessita> mandel: I prefer not investing any more time in mocker stuff...
<mandel> nessita, ok, no worries, I remember no to use it :)
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<mandel> nessita, question about the branch, line 100 in the diff, why do we move from get to pop?
<nessita> mandel: we want this to explode if the caller does not pass the email and password keys, since they are not optional. So, calling login_email_password without email and password makes no sense, at least from my POV.
<gatox> nessita,  just a typo: "Thos will be used to issue a new SSO token."...... shouldn't be: "Those will be used to issue a new SSO token."? (Thos -> Those)
 * gatox running tests now
<nessita> gatox: yes! good catch! fixing
<mandel> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: I know the installer does not run on linux yet, but we don't want to make it less able to do so, so can we move the uininstall stuff to a multiplatform module?
<nessita> gatox: so we don't import win32api inside the main gui.py module
<gatox> nessita, ok
<dobey> Chipaca: they were sold out :-/
<Chipaca> dobey: that's what she said!
<nessita> gatox: typo puhsed
<nessita> pushed*
<gatox> nessita, tests pass on linux..... but i have 38 tests failing on windows..... could it be something on my machine?
<Chipaca> gatox: yes, windows
<nessita> gatox: do show!
 * Chipaca runs
<gatox> Chipaca, jejjee
<nessita> gatox: no, wait, let me run them here
<nessita> gatox: puts a needs fixing with an example of failure
<nessita> I'll check after lunch
<gatox> nessita, ok...... some of the tests are about the e-mail
<Chipaca> ok, eod-ish for me. ttyl maybe if you're around :)
<nessita> LUNCHTIME!
<gatox> lunchtime for me too
<nessita> facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/lr-stop-nonutf8/+merge/72452 <- approved!
 * nessita -> lunch
<facundobatista> nessita, gracias :)
<jo-erlend_> any news about the couchdb-service?
<dobey> meh, really need to get my desk cleaned up
<mandel> nessita, review done, I need to go, EOD will get you the bugs fixed tom
<mandel> bye all!!!
<mandel> ta luego!
<nessita> mandel: bye!
<nessita> gatox: can you please confirm you're getting the failures? I don't have them... I just run the suite using run-tests and got FAILED (errors=2, successes=322), where the 2 failures are the test_generate_captcha ones
<gatox> nessita, yes, i re-run it......... on linux is everything ok........ in windows i have 35 errors now....... let me check clossing sso and that
<nessita> gatox: ah, yes, ralsina mentioned we need to have sso closed for this, which is a very bad sign
<nessita> but not somethig I will fix right now :-/
<gatox> nessita, yes...... it was sso
<gatox> only 2 errors, the one you mentioned
<nessita> gatox: since I'm at it, I'm trying to fix the generate captcha one
<jo-erlend_> it's very strange that nobody knows anything about the couchdb service. Questions keep popping up on askubuntu from people who thinks they're to fault and therefore does strange things to their systems. And Ubuntu One is highly visible. It's as if someone wants it to fail. Either the couchdb service must not be mentioned on all those webpages, or it needs to get back up. At least people need to know what's going on
<jo-erlend_> if Windows Live suddenly went offline for months without any explanation, what would Ubuntu users say? Microsoft would be ridiculed. So now, by the same logic, Ubuntu deserves to be ridiculed. And that's not a good thing.
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: we are working on the couch replication issues...it's taking way longer than we'd like or thought it would
<jo-erlend_> joshuahoover, I didn't think it was down for the fun of it. But there needs to be some updates. Somewhere people can get an explanation or some reassurances. Just thought I'd mention that in Norway, advertising for a paid-for service that isn't available to the customer in reality, is illegal. Canonical is taking a chance and it's really unwise.
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: the issue is one server in particular at this point which is causing most of the problems...we're now working on getting that fixed/replaced
<jo-erlend_> jo-erlend_, ok. Any expections of when it'll be back in business?
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: we don't have an estimate yet, as it's a bit more complicated than just swapping out hardware
<dobey> that seems like an odd law
<jo-erlend_> in that case, I'd stick a "coming soon"-label on the couch-services being advertised.
<jo-erlend_> dobey, it's illegal marketing. It's also illegal to claim that something is gratis if it requires you to purchase anything at all. You can be banned from the market.
<jo-erlend_> we have very strong customer protection laws. If you have a typo in your advertisement, for instance a missing zero from a price tag, then the customer has legal right to purchase at that price.
<dobey> so does the US
<dobey> maybe the law is much more articulate than you put it
<dobey> but "unable to access" is a very vague determination :)
<jo-erlend_> no, if you've paid for a service and it's not being delivered, then you've broken a promise. If you have good reason to believe you won't be able to deliver a service to the paying customer, then you are obliged to make the customer aware of that. If you keep silent, but take the money, then that's a crime.
<dobey> jo-erlend_: not necessarily. if tree falls down taking your phone line down with it, and you can't access services you're paying for, it's hardly the fault of the person providing the service.
<jo-erlend_> but that was mostly a side-point. The important thing is that users are made to believe that the service is up and fine when it's not, which causes lots of problems for lots of people. That's a bad thing, even if you disregard all legal issues.
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: we have noted that our couch backed services (contacts and bookmarks) are out for some users: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: not trying to argue with you, it's a problem and we're working on fixing it, sorry for the troubles it's caused you
<jo-erlend_> yes, but that looks like it's been down for a few hours and that it'll be back up soon. It's also very difficult to find. And the service has been down for months. That's not just a service disruption. That's major downtime
<jo-erlend_> joshuahoover, I don
<jo-erlend_> jo-erlend_, I don't think you're getting the point. I can easily live with the problems. What's upsetting, is that there's no news or information of any kind.
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend_: right, sorry about that...i'll chat with some folks on the team and see how we can give a better update of where things are at now and what we're doing moving forward
<jo-erlend_> great. Thanks. :)
<nessita> gatox: you around?
<gatox> nessita, yes!!!!!!
<nessita> gatox: hi there! so, did you set my branch to approved? (I haven't reloaded the page yet :-P)
<gatox> nessita, sorry..... forget about that
<gatox> approving
<nessita> gatox: the other thing would be: when you finish the buttons styling, and the '?' bug, can you please tackle bug #829365?
<nessita> gatox: lisetteeee mentioned that we already have mocks for that, and that will give us some white space gain to make the wizard windows smaller
<gatox> nessita, ok...... button styling shouldd be ready for tomorrow morning...... i'm reaching my EOD
<nessita> gatox: does it make sense?
<nessita> gatox: right
<nessita> gatox: I just wanted to give you some todo in case you reach idleness before I start working tomorrow
<gatox> nessita, yes!! of course
<nessita> great!
<gatox> nessita, i'm looking at that bug right now
<gatox> nessita, the problem about the button styling bug..... is not the qss...... but some alignments :S..... that's why i'm fighting with the qt designer.... but shouldn't take me too much
<nessita> gatox: no problem
<nessita> dobey: ping
<gatox> nessita, i've just read the bug... that should be fast...... i don't want to speculate...... but it seems easy
<dobey> nessita: hi
<gatox> nessita, branch approved
<nessita> gatox: I'll attach a screenshot of how that should look like
<gatox> nessita, ok! thanks
<nessita> dobey: hey there! question: did you change a while ago something in sso so the generate_captcha test will not break in some system?
<gatox> ok, EOD for me.... i'll be around anyhow if someone need a revision.....
<nessita> dobey: I'm about to add this change, which works for widnows and my natty system at least:
<nessita>          """Return a local fake captcha."""
<nessita> -        return {'image_url': 'file://%s' % CAPTCHA_PATH,
<nessita> +        return {'image_url': 'file:///%s' % CAPTCHA_PATH.replace(os.path.sep, '/'),
<nessita>                  'captcha_id': CAPTCHA_ID}
<dobey> nessita: yes, the /// breaks
<dobey> nessita: which is why i removed the last /
<nessita> dobey: breaks where?
<dobey> it was broken on linux
<nessita> dobey: windows and natty works great
<dobey> that's in cp right?
<nessita> dobey: ussoc
<nessita> so, removing a / breaks windows, I want to see if I need to use a if platform code or I can use the same code everywhere
<dobey> it shouldn't break on windows. if it does, i think the path is encoded wrong there
<nessita> nopes, we need 3 / in windows, file:///c:/foo
<dobey> no, the path is encoded wrong :)
<nessita> dobey: what would be wrong and what correct?
<dobey> nessita: and *you* approved my branch to make it as it currently is :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-urlerror/+merge/66392
<nessita> dobey: right, but now I see that breaks windows
<dobey> it didn't 2 months ago... hrmm
<nessita> dobey: I think we did not run the tests in windows 2 months ago
<nessita> just linux
<dobey> i remember disucssing the windows issue before
<nessita> I reported the breakage in windows a long time ago, in fact I assigned that bug to you for a while :-)
<dobey> one second
<nessita> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/803958/
<dobey> nessita: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_URI_scheme#Windows
<nessita> file:///c:/WINDOWS/clock.avi
<dobey> nessita: you need to prepend localhost/ to the windows URI
<nessita> o use 3 /// :-)
<dobey> nessita: yes, but that is not cross-platform
<nessita> is localhost multiplatform?
<nessita> if it is, +1
<dobey> nessita: i believe so, yes
<dobey> nessita: but 3 slashes isn't
<dobey> and i think the C: needs to be C|
<dobey> on windows
<nessita> dobey: c: works, just tested it IRL
<dobey> so maybe the test needs to be platform-dependent
<fagan> C is hard
<fagan> :D
 * fagan is kidding
<dobey> C is easy
<dobey> nessita: are you fixing with localhost, or do i need to do that?
<nessita> dobey: branch proposed and soon to be landed! :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/login-email-password-for-everyone/+merge/72458
<nessita> dobey: you can review if you want, but I have 2 approves  already
<nessita> dobey: since I was fixing that from "before"
<dobey> nessita: ok
 * fagan <3 C
<dobey> C is awful, but it's not hard
<nessita> dobey: you reviewing or can I approve globally?
<dobey> why are you talking about C anyway?
<dobey> nessita: no, it's fine. go ahead
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> nessita: sorry i had forgot about that bug :)
<nessita> no problem
<nessita> dobey: it wasn't a blocker :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, the maverick failing build for controlpanel, is it related to the 'do not mixed static and dynamic gobject stuff' bug?
<nessita> dobey: would you know if the dailies build are built on O servers?
<nessita> the bug I'm referring to is bug #829186
<nessita> we lost the bot!
<duanedesign> ~~~~~~~~~~~~/24
<dobey> nessita: no
<dobey> nessita: the dailies are built on whatever version of ubuntu they are for
<nessita> ah... bu
<dobey> nessita: they're built inside chroots
<nessita> makes sense
 * nessita hits her head saying d'uh
<dobey> heh
<fagan> Was just looking at IRC in passing and saw C then went on a tangent :D
<nessita> fagan: as... usual ;-)
<fagan> nessita: hah well I aim to please
<dobey> grr, gtk can be so annoying at times
<dobey> lol
<dobey> oh google docs
<dobey> alright all, have a good evening
<elopio> later, dobey
 * nessita -> edoing
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> hi all :D!
<karni> bye nessita \o
<elopio> hi karni.
<karni> hola elopio :)
<joshuahoover> elopio: karni doesn't sleep
<karni> =D
<karni> I, T3, am here to add some logging to our ubuntuone-files-java-client sources =D
<karni> joshuahoover: You're after work hours as well already, aren't you :)
<joshuahoover> karni: no, it's 4:32 pm here :)
<karni> ah :)
<karni> joshuahoover: I've recently read your QA rumble e-mail. I really liked it, and I acknowledge we need tests on mobile. It's one of my objectives to add them. And as soon as I can, I would love to switch to TDD, use Jenkins, and all that great stuff :)
<joshuahoover> karni: thanks...so do either android apps have any unit tests?
<karni> joshuahoover: I have a few for low level stuff (files API / SSO), but that's just the beginning
<joshuahoover> karni: it's a start :)
<joshuahoover> karni: i haven't seen/read anything about people using a ci tool like jenkins for mobile apps, i'm sure people are doing it, i just can't recall reading about it
<karni> joshuahoover: Every day I have higher expectations of myself, seeing how higly qualified engineers we have on the team
<karni> joshuahoover: I won't bother lp team before we have tests, from unit, to acceptance, and actually use jenkins. If that day comes, we may want to ask lp if they can make builds for us on Launchpad platform, since now it only suports buildling for gnu/linux I believe.
<joshuahoover> karni: in theory, we should be able to make builds from jenkins too
<karni> joshuahoover: there's an android plugin for jenkins :)
<joshuahoover> karni: nice
<karni> joshuahoover: but, as we all know, we need test to drive development for it all to have sense. when we do, we'll have really awesome quality software. until then, we can prepare as many tests as we can to support what we already have, possibly re-iterating on some changes (such as the recent improvement I did on one of our Android background services)
<joshuahoover> karni: yeah, i think if you start writing tests for bugs that you fix and then for any new functionality you add, that would be a good place to start
<karni> joshuahoover: thanks. yes, that's what nessita said as well. I'll try that :)
<joshuahoover> :)
<karni> joshuahoover: although, sadly, testing async interaction of some components, is really challenging. but I have to start somewhere, don't I ;)
<karni> this is why I have all these awesome books!
<joshuahoover> heh
<elopio> joshuahoover: where can I find your QA rumble email?
<joshuahoover> elopio: good question...one min. :)
<elopio> and where's jenkins? I'd like to meet him.
<joshuahoover> elopio: jenkins == hudson
<joshuahoover> elopio: http://jenkins-ci.org/
<elopio> sure, I know. But do you have an instance running, don't you?
<joshuahoover> elopio: heh, yeah... sidnei can give you details :) it's a work in progress right now
<karni> elopio: You're a QA engineer! Welcome to Canonical! :)
<karni> Night guys!
#ubuntuone 2011-08-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<karni> Good morning!
<fagan> whoops was playing about on my desktop and forgot about my macbook going into standby
<mandel> fagan, you use both?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, hola!
<fagan> mandel: well at the moment I just leave IRC on my macbook and do bugs or what ever on that then move back to my desktop when ever I test generally
<mandel> fagan, that sound complicated... I have problems just with the vms...
<fagan> mandel: well my desktop is great for vms
<fagan> my macbook on the other hand cant compare at all
<mandel> fagan, I mean in terms of context switch, my brain canno hold that many machines
<fagan> mandel: but im super cool bro :D
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, can you give me a hand with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673082/
<nessita> looking
<mandel> nessita, I managed to fix it once, I have re-ran the registry keys thingy and made sure there are no other processes running of sd
<mandel> nessita, am I missing something?
<nessita> mandel: you 100% sure you're running trunk?
<nessita> no weird libs in PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> ols syncdaemon libs?
<mandel> nessita, no, is a clean branch from trunk
<mandel> nessita, why, does that look like the path is wrong?
<nessita> mandel: do you have running ussoc? if yes, please paste the whole output of syncdaemon.log, from the beginning
<nessita> mandel: and please choose plain text as syntax highlithing :-)
<mandel> nessita,  ok :)
<mandel> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/673087/
<mandel> nessita, hmm... I wondering if I forgot about the update in the protocol...
<nessita> yes, you can see here:
<nessita> 2011-08-23 13:54:45,855 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: oauth_authenticate() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given) and was handled with the event: SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR
<nessita> "The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: oauth_authenticate() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given)"
<nessita> you need to build and install a newer protocol
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll do that...
<nessita> good!
<mandel> nessita, I found an interesting issue with the storage protocol, setup install places the package under C:\Python27\Libs\site-packages\ubuntuone-storage-protocol\ubuntuone\
<mandel> nessita, that looks to me like a bug
<mandel> agree?
<alecu> good morning!
<nessita> mandel: no, is fine
<nessita> mandel: why would be a bug?
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<alecu> mandel, don't know what, but I always agree with you.
<nessita> welcome back
<alecu> hi nessita!
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<mandel> alecu, ralsina buenas!
<facundobatista> Hola alecu, ralsina, mandel, nessita
<ralsina> hello mandel! How was holidays?
<mandel> facundobatista, hola!
<mandel> ralsina, short but very welcome :)
<ralsina> hola facundobatista! Looks like I won't make it to tonight's meeting :-(
<mandel> got lots of enegy and a bigger belly :P
<facundobatista> ralsina, bú
<nessita> hello all!
<nessita> facundobatista: pitti answered here: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-client/gi-fixes/+merge/72447
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: did you guys see rick mcbride's email about the overlay being stuck?
<ralsina> That would be bug #831634
<nessita> ralsina: did he send that email to us?
<mandel> ralsina, nop, when/where did that happened?
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> nessita: thought it was mail, it's actually a bug mail
<nessita> haven't gone yet thru all those today
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> I think it's something that happens to me too, where sometimes the IPC stops working, but have had a hard time reproducing it intentionally :-(
<ralsina> Happened to parrino, too
<mandel> ralsina, hm... I have not see the email, I'll check
<mandel> by the way, do we have hal or something here
<ralsina> whonder why hal didn't expand my bug #831634
<mandel> bug 1
<ralsina> hal is gone!
<nessita> ralsina: we need logs! :-)
<mandel> hijos de puta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdi5PqMm4jQ
<nessita> ralsina: very likely there was an exception, and we're not handling those yet
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I will fix that today and do a new release
<ralsina> as in "log the exceptions, and fix sso's log"
<nessita> ralsina: great, because 99% chances that's the issue
<ralsina> mandel: that settings bug could cause shares not to sync, right?
<mandel> ralsina, if th econfig did not get saved, yes
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: I would check if the file it's trying to save to is the right one. I did that part and is half guessing
<mandel> nessita, can you reproduce bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/809559
<mandel> nessita, I've been trying to get the error but I seems not to be able
<mandel> with current trunk
<nessita> mandel: I can't put time in that ATM. How did you test it?
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure I'm following you on your comment on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-vbox-weird-clock/+merge/71965
<mandel> nessita, I'm running sd, sso and contorl panel and setting and unsetting the shares setting from control panel
<alecu> nessita, I think you are reading "generated_id = generated_id + 1", but it says "generated_id = cls.last_generated_id + 1"
<nessita> alecu: what if  generated_id is 1 and last_generated_id is 3? by adding just one to generated_id we don't fix the issue
<mandel> nessita, I added pdb in the save section of the save method from config
<nessita> mandel: can you confirm the conf file is updated?
<nessita> alecu: oh, you're right!
<nessita> alecu: I'll re-comment
<ralsina> gatox: you have been working on the uninstaller?
<ralsina> gatox: if yes, could you take over bug #824653 please?
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... the code for the uninstaller is ready, but i have to move it to a platform module
<ralsina> gatox: ok, just assign to you and mark "in progress"
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<mandel> nessita, yes, in my system config gets updated perfectly with no issues
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<nessita> mandel: the comment that in the bug detailing revno you used to run the IRL tests and close as works for me, please
<mandel> gatox, one question, when I use the Default settings button, what values should be added to the upload/download limits atm in -1
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<gatox> mandel, sorry... do you mean what is specified in the design?? i'm not sure i'm following...
<mandel> gatox, so, first time I run control panel it has some default values for the upload/download limits, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> with is around the 2000s or something like that
<mandel> gatox, I changed then, then clicked default settings and they value did not get back to the initial one
<mandel> nessita, there is though a use of open in config.py, should that be changed to open_file and dile a bug?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhhh....... let me check with the doc...
<nessita> mandel: yes please
<gatox> ralsina, do you know what mandel is asking for?? i can't find that in the documentation...... i thought that this value was coming from the server
<nessita> mandel: FYI gatox hasn't been working with the settings, the widget was coded in the controlpanel, you may need my input there
<nessita> gatox: I know
<ralsina> gatox: yes it is
<gatox> nessita, ralsina ok
<nessita> ralsina: what values are coming from the server?
<ralsina> nessita: the current bandwidth values. Not from the server but from syncdaemon
<gatox> ralsina, ah... right
<nessita> ralsina: right, not server :-)
<mandel> nessita, I though it was something realted just with the UI not showing the value...
<ralsina> IPC server ;-)
<nessita> mandel: what issue do you have?
<mandel> nessita, change upload/download limits, click default setting and old values doe not re-appear in the UI
<nessita> mandel: default values is -1
<mandel> nessita, oh, is it? and then why is there a diff value when I start control panel?
<nessita> mandel: so, when you click 'default values' you should get -1
<nessita> mandel: you had other settings of your own?
<mandel> nessita, but I never changed those and got a 2000 something in the box
<mandel> nessita, no that I know of, I have never changed those
<nessita> mandel: can you please check the default config in syncdaemon trunk?
<mandel> nessita, sure
<mandel> nessita, when I close the bug becuse I cannot reproduce it, what should I use from lp?
<mandel> invalid?
<nessita> mandel: worksforme equivalent
<nessita> invalid I think
<ralsina> cannot reproduce is supposed to be incomplete and ask for more info
<ralsina> but since we are all friends here, invalid is just fine ;-)
<mandel> nessita, the conf after an ./autogen.sh in trunk
<mandel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673107/
<mandel> ralsina, invalid it is then :P
<nessita> mandel: so, what\ s th veredict?
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, alecu, dobey, fagan, gatox: standup in 6' !
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> nessita, for what?
<mandel> nessita, the bug, invalid, the limits seems to be wrong
<nessita> mandel: why?
<nessita> [bandwidth_throttling] on.default = False
<nessita> by default bandwith is not enabled, so we need to reflect that
<mandel> nessita, true, but why is there this: read_limit.default = 2097152
<nessita> and since in the control panel we have no way of setting limits but having it disabled...
<nessita> we need to set the values to -1
<nessita> mandel: we may ensure the first load of the default congi shows -1
<nessita> config*
<nessita> mandel: fill me a bug for that, please
<mandel> nessita, I honestly do have a string opinion, I just noticed that I initially saw 2097152 and then -1 :P
<mandel> nessita, sure, I'll get a bug for that then :)
<nessita> what's a string opinion? ;-)
<nessita> a long opinion? a thin one?
<ralsina> one full of character!
<mandel> nessita, hehe I wanted to type strong... i and o are close :P
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> but string seems to me ok too  hehehe
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> ralsina, nessita, dobey, fagan: stand up!
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu: start!
<alecu> DONE: rested a bit, gave the DBus talk at PyDay Montevideo
<alecu> TODO: a better fix for VirtualBox clock bug, work on eq_inotify tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: starte a little late because my laptop when banannas after an update :( fixed the machine and started looking at 809559 which I close since IRL I had no issues. Found a small bug in config.py (uses open) and another in control panel.
<mandel> TODO: more bugs
<mandel> BLOCKED: nope
<mandel> next: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #822691, Almost done Bug #822685
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish Bug #823414, Bug #824653. Start with: Bug #831310, Bug #831312, Bug #829365, Bug #829652
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: not much, felt bad on friday, holiday yesterday
<ralsina> TODO: merge pending branches, triage what's left to do, calls, release
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: landed fix for ussoc for bug #831043, analyzed GI issue with platform crowd, meeting with design team re: controlpanel window size
<nessita> TODO: working on client fix for bug #831043, bug #818190
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: teaching duties, I'm leaving at noon today
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: mostly finished bug #828195
<dobey> λ TODO: finish #828195, (doing) call about jenkins
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<ralsina> so EOM
<nessita> verterok: ping
<verterok> nessita: pong
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> verterok: would you give a hand with bug #822034?
<mandel> ralsina, we shall talk about pycon later in the afternoon :D
<mandel> cu all later
<ralsina> mandel: sure. See you!
<verterok> nessita: no bug bot here?
<ralsina> verterok: seems to have died :-(
<nessita> verterok: apparently :-/
<verterok> nessita: buy a new disk? :)
<verterok> nessita: FWIW, it's a duplicate
<nessita> verterok: have the master report handy?
<verterok> nessita: le me find the master
<verterok> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/776386
<verterok> nessita: not sure if that';s the master bug
<verterok> nessita: as therea multiple-bugs/issues reported there
<nessita> Chipaca: email about talk re wizard size sent (I forgot yesterday)
<Chipaca> nessita: shame on you ;-)
<nessita> yeah
<verterok> nessita: yes, there are already 2 dupes on it...let's make it the master bug and change it to confirmed or something
<nessita> ok, would you please do so?
<verterok> done
<nessita> thanks!!!
<fagan> me sorry about that went to the shop
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Read a book
<fagan> * Did some testing of trunk
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * What ever anyone needs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * No
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: simple branch -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/log-better/+merge/72573
<ralsina> it just moves code from u1-client into sso, and updates a couple of lines to use it
<nessita> ralsina: looks good, but wasn't there windows tests as well?
<ralsina> nessita: good question!
<nessita> tests/platform/windows/test_xdg_base_directory.py
<nessita> there is!
<ralsina> nessita: yep, will add those
<nessita> great!
<ralsina> dobey: I know you are going to complain about the merging ping pong that's going on in my branch. Sorry about that :-(
<ralsina> dobey: but I had conflicts in the conflicts files ';-)
<dobey> yes i see that
<dobey> you're impatient, and you suck at fixing conflicts ;)
<ralsina> ack on both
<ralsina> except between people, I am rather good at those
<dobey> better than facts.
<ralsina> dobey: parse error
<dobey> ralsina: amused (read sad) how some people insist on ignoring facts
<ralsina> dobey: indeed people ignore facts. However, often they (we) can be gentled into accepting them when presented on different ways.
<dobey> yes, by appeasing the other person's ego and making it seem like you are compromising your own to make them happy; remaining neutral without the need to satisfy any ego, seems to not work so well
<ralsina> yep, pretty much
<ralsina> then again, if one doesn't care somuch about one's own ego, that's cheap
<dobey> well, there's nothing to sacrifice there
<gatox> ralsina, nessita buttons style in control panel: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/buttons-ui-style/+merge/72576
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> gatox: looking!
<rye> redirecting ubuntuone-preferences to localhost is fun
<ralsina> gatox: you should add tests for what you do in lines 288 and later in the diff.
<ralsina> gatox: other than that, I see no problems and it looks much nicer!
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> ralsina, there is a test for that...... what do you mean?
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the windows tests. I am not 100% sure I added them the right way but they work https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/log-better/+merge/72573
<ralsina> gatox: is there?
<gatox> ralsina, test is at line 315 and 326
<ralsina> gatox: oh, missed that! +1 then!
<gatox> ralsina, and that method is called for all the scenarios
<nessita> ralsina: they were not added the right way :-), I'll reply the MP
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: ok, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: comment added
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: there is 2 styles for QPushButton
<nessita> 169+QPushButton{
<nessita> and
<nessita> 179+QPushButton {
<nessita> gatox: also, any reason to move the QFrame#frm_box definition? (ideally we should group this by widget)
 * gatox looking.......
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, gatox, alecu, Chipaca: let's mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: still on mgmt mumble
<Chipaca> nessita: in a mumble
<ralsina> nessita: should be free in a few minutes
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: right! let us know please :-)
<ralsina> nessita: re-organized the tests, checked lint etc. https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/log-better/+merge/72573
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> ralsina: I think  the test_windows.py is missing
<ralsina> nessita: oops, let me check
<nessita> with the windows specific stuff (get_special_folders)
 * ralsina wishes bzr had a "bzr cp" like other VC thingies do
<ralsina> nessita: added and pushed
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, gatox, alecu, Chipaca: can we mumble in 10'?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> so I can mate-up
<gatox> nessita, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/buttons-ui-style/+merge/72576
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<mandel> ok
<dobey> why do people review their own proposals as "resubmit"?
<dobey> LP clearly needs some UX work there
<nessita> ralsina: a couple of needs fixing added
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will check!
<mandel> ralsina, when do we have mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: about now :-)
<fagan> rumble in the mumble
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, chipaca: windows mumble?
<nessita> in there
<mandel> ralsina, then I'm fighting with it to connect :P
<ralsina> gatox: you too
<nessita> was in the design channel :-)
<Chipaca> on mah weg
<fagan> mandel: ill loan you some of my bandwidth :D
<mandel> fagan, puff... is not only that.. it seems that the entire vodafone network is down... I don't even have a working mobile phone atm
<mandel> ralsina, I'm triying and failing...
<alecu> verterok, ping
<ralsina> mandel: is it mumble, or is it network problems?
<alecu> verterok, regarding moving the fix to WindowsTimer issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-vbox-weird-clock/+merge/71965
<mandel> ralsina, seems to be mumble since I'm here with no problems what so ever...
<ralsina> Chipaca: we are moving to skype because mandel's mumble is broken
<alecu> verterok, I'm finding some issues because time.clock returns a float, and adding a decimal amount does not work quite predictably as when adding an integer.
<alecu> verterok, my idea is to change both "timestamp" functions to return an integer
<mandel> ralsina, I;m on skype already, can you call me to see if it works ok
<alecu> verterok, that is, they should be doing the multiplication that is currently being done on _get_next_file_id
<ralsina> mandel: seems the call to you fails
<Chipaca> ralsina: ok
<mandel> hmmmm
<verterok> alecu: pong
<alecu> verterok, does that make sense?
<verterok> alecu: correct me if I'm wrong
<verterok> alecu: the problem only happen in windows, right?
<alecu> verterok, right
<ralsina> Chipaca: you seem offline. Mandel: you too
<alecu> verterok, well, I don't know in fact, because I don't run linux on vbox
<verterok> alecu: my idea of doing it in the windows timer was to only do the workaround in the case that's affected
<alecu> verterok, right, and I liked your idea, and started doing that
<verterok> alecu: what about adding a new function that does the timestamp * X?
<verterok> alecu: because we are using the timestamp in other places
<verterok> alecu: we store a timestamp in each record *inside* the db :)
<alecu> verterok, ok, that makes more sense. I'll try that.
<verterok> alecu: forget about that...we have that function...and it's get_next_id
<verterok> get_next_file_id :po
<verterok> alecu: so, adding the log should be good enough :)
<alecu> verterok, but get_next_id is also called on linux
<verterok> alecu: IMO, makes no sense to add a new function to just do the timestamp() * X and call that in get_next_file_id
<alecu> verterok, anyway, it's safe to call it on linux
<verterok> alecu: yes, but the change will make it more complex...and that function isn't called that much
<verterok> at least not now
<verterok> alecu: just add the log, and we are good :)
<alecu> verterok, great, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: my microphone driver is not working right again. I'm typing here, because nobody seems to pay attention to skype.
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that mandel is online now
<ralsina> ok, calling him
<alecu> bug #727396
<nessita> alecu: no bot here
<alecu> looks like it :P
<elopio> good morning!
<joshuahoover> dobey: ping
<dobey> joshuahoover: hi
<joshuahoover> dobey: hi, do we have a mir for ubuntuone-installer? if not, want me to create one?
<dobey> we don't yet. we need one
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, i'll do that in just a bit
<dobey> joshuahoover: ok, thanks
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAEzv-lypmU
<dobey> must get some lunch, bbiab
<gatox> nessita, done https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/buttons-ui-style/+merge/72576
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: I am guessing you leave for college in a few minutes. Could you remove yout needsfixig from https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/log-better/+merge/72573 and I promise to get another review?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm taking my laptop with me, I promise re-reviewing when I finish teaching (6pm)
<ralsina> nessita: ok then
<nessita> gatox: can you please revert this?
<nessita>      <property name="currentIndex">
<nessita>       <number>3</number>
<nessita>      </property>
<nessita> it was 0 before
<gatox> nessita, ok
<joshuahoover> dobey: once u1-installer is in main, does u1-client get dropped from the cd?
 * nessita hopes not
<gatox> nessita, reverted
<nessita> ok, I'm gone crowd
<nessita> email me if you need anything!
<nessita> bye
<Chipaca> see?
<Beret> indeed
<Chipaca> rye: ping
<Chipaca> Beret: who do I speak with to get a canonical cloak?
<Beret> um
<Beret> let me check
<Chipaca> verterok: over here, in fact
<Chipaca> snap-l: hi
<snap-l> HI Chipaca. I'm squeekyhoho on twitter. :)
<Chipaca> snap-l: I assume you're
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> the cmaloney in your cloak :)
<Beret> there you are
<Beret> snap-l, we should debug your brokenness
 * Beret runs
<Chipaca> verterok: snap-l. snap-l: verterok
<Chipaca> have at it :)
<verterok> snap-l: hi!
<verterok> so, what's the problem? :p
<snap-l> Well, on occasion Ubuntu One won't finish syncing a file
<snap-l> it'll just hang
<snap-l> and I'll run u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c to restart
<verterok> snap-l: hang like not uploading anything else or just that file?
<snap-l> upon doing so, it'll restart the transfer
<snap-l> Well, today it was on one 130MB file
<snap-l> I have a 8Mb down / 1Mb up connection via WOW
<snap-l> going to head afk for 15 for lunch, but will brb.
<alecu> verterok, when you have some time, please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-vbox-weird-clock/+merge/71965
<verterok> snap-l: could you upload the logs? they are located at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon*.log
<verterok> alecu: ok
<verterok> snap-l: or you can pastebin the last log files, e.g:  syncdaemon.log.2011-08-23_*.log
<dobey> joshuahoover: we'll have to pull numerous things off the CD once in main, yes
<dobey> joshuahoover: or well, once we get u1-installer on the CD
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, alecu, dobey is EOD for me, I'll see you guys tom :)
<dobey> mandel: that's what she said :P
<ralsina> see ya!
<mandel> dobey, +1 :)
<mandel> ralsina, we need to talk from about pycon, I have to get the flight ticket and would be nice to know if we can d a mini-sprint
<mandel> ralsina, also, if I'm going to help you in the talk we might want to think about it :)
<mandel> ok, bye all!
 * mandel runs
<dobey> when is pycon?
<alecu> dobey, in a month, in junin, buenos aires!
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you know which packages we'll be pulling off the cd?
<dobey> alecu: oh
<alecu> dobey, are you coming too? ;-)
<dobey> alecu: no
<dobey> joshuahoover: i don't remember what all exactly is on the CD right now. i'd have to find the list to look at
<joshuahoover> dobey: k
<snap-l> verterok: I'm uploading the logs now.
<joshuahoover> dobey: mir filed: bug #832179
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832179 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntuone-installer (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832179
<verterok> snap-l: ok, cool. I need to step out for a while, but bbiab.
<snap-l> verterok: No worries. Thanks!
<dobey> joshuahoover: great
<ralsina> facundobatista: a while ago you showed me where syncdaemon was catching all of twisted errors so they didn't go to stderr. I lost it. Could you point me to it again?
<gatox> ralsina, some changes in the uninstaller branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<gatox> to move the uninstall implementation to a multiplatform module
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> I am thinking that "Disagree & uninstall" button is going to be a problem later, but am still not sure
<ralsina> As in "what happens if the admin installs, then the user starts the wizard and clicks uninstall"
<ralsina> and then the app is gone for everyone :-)
<ralsina> But hey, if he does that he has sysadmin powers so he could do it with the menu. So no harm done
<ralsina> gatox: while you are touching there, didn't lisette ask for the "Print" button to go away?
<verterok> snap-l: I'm back
<gatox> ralsina, didn't know about that
<verterok> snap-l: this is the first time you uploaded the file? or a file with the same name?
<ralsina> gatox: let me check ...
<ralsina> gatox: bug #829361
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 829361 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829361 is private
<gatox> ralsina, okkkkk.... i will apply that changes to this branch too
<ralsina> gatox: you could do another branch but since it's two lines...
<snap-l> verterok: I believe this is the first time I uploaded this file, but can't say for certain
<snap-l> actually, it may not be the first time
<ralsina> gatox: also, the tests for utils should be in utils/tests
<verterok> snap-l: I mean, a similar or the same file in the same location: "Ubuntu One/<filename.pdf>"
<verterok> snap-l: at the first look, it seems like a bug in the client...which is self-healing after a restart
<snap-l> I believe it was in a different folder than that.
<snap-l> but the same filename
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll change that
<verterok> snap-l: and you moved it or deleted and copied it back?
<snap-l> I deleted it a long time ago, and then put the file in a different location to share with a friend.
<verterok> snap-l: ah, ok. cool (it's not a move related bug :) )
<ralsina> gatox: other than that, great branch!
<snap-l> Though I have noticed some instances where I had to create a new folder in order to work around a similar upload bug
<verterok> snap-l: hmm, would you mind to run the client with logging configured in DEBUG?
<verterok> snap-l: it will use a bit more of disk, as the logs a lot more verbose
<snap-l> Sure, but I'll need the switches
<snap-l> verterok: Oh, well that'll fill up that 200gb free quicker. ;)
<verterok> heh
<verterok> snap-l: do you have this file: ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf ?
<snap-l> No, I'm missing that file.
<verterok> snap-l: if not, just do this to turn on DEBUG logging: echo -e "[logging]\nbackup_count = 10\nfile_size = 0\nlevel = DEBUG"  > ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf
<snap-l> OK, got it
<verterok> snap-l: that will turn on DEBUG, and keep a single log file for each session (client restart), up until 10 sessions/restarts
<verterok> snap-l: now, restart the client and it should be doing debug logs
<snap-l> OK, I've restarted the client
<verterok> snap-l: I'll discuss what I'm seeing in your logs (I have a theory) with a team mate and try to figure out where the problem is
<snap-l> I just deleted the file, and will try uploading it again
<verterok> snap-l: if it happen again, please show up here and ping me :)
<lisette> ralsina: yes i did ask that
<snap-l> verterok: Thanks. Will do
<verterok> snap-l: hopefully we will have more detailed logs of what's going on
<verterok> Chipaca: so, the good news is that's not a resumable uploads issue
<verterok> the bad news is that it seems to be a bug in syncdaemon
<gatox> ralsina, changes applied https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<ralsina> gatox: looking!
<ralsina> gatox: +1 from me. I only have doubts about having an "uninstall application" button in linux where it makes little sense, but we'll polish that one when we get to linux
<gatox> ralsina, yes.....
<ralsina> gatox: not that this even _runs_ on linux yet ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: may I interest you in a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72597
<ralsina> dobey: you too can pitch in with a linux review of ^ if you want
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: i think i need to evacuate, from the earthquake :)
<ralsina> dobey: that s what she said!
<ralsina> dobey: ok, just kidding, hope nothing breaks, good luck, etc ;-)
<dobey> hrmm. just tried to call urbanape but my phone was just silent like it wasn't connecting or something
<dobey> i guess the phones here are a bit nuts at the moment
<ralsina> dobey: as if people were trying to call each other because of an earthquake, you mean?
<dobey> yeah
<gatox> cuando intento correr los tests me refiero
<ralsina> gatox: ogit, try removing _trial_temp first
<ralsina> s/ogit/gotiy
<ralsina> s/gotiy/gotit/ :-D
 * ralsina is typing like a macaque today
<ralsina> gatox: also, I don't understand where you are running the tests from / what your PYTHONPATH is
<dobey> actually, i could totally use some tea right now
<dobey> brb
<dobey> bah, i didn't even get to use my free gift card thing
 * ralsina is off to pick up the kid from school
 * ralsina is back
<dobey> whee
<ralsina> dobey: if you are not a refugee anymore, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72597 from the linux side? It is basically a no-op there :-)
<dobey> aww, do i have to? i was busy complaining about gtk3
<ralsina> dobey: only if you have the time
<ralsina> I know complaining about gtk3 is a time-consuming thing
<dobey> ralsina: so you moved the stuff out of ubuntuone-client, and into ubuntu-sso-client is all?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> it also means you have to update sso on tarmac, I think
<dobey> ralsina: then i don't see a problem. yes i suppose i do; and you need to get nessita to review it anyway :)
<ralsina> chicken! ;-)
<dobey> no. there is a review requested from her specifically on LP
<ralsina> uh?
<dobey> and if it is still Pending, the branch won't land anyway
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72597 <- "Natalia Bidart --- Pending"
<ralsina> weird, I didn't ask for her specifically
<dobey> maybe she clicked the "claim this review" button?
<ralsina> could be
<ralsina> oh, well, onto other things then
<dobey> where is she anyway? uni?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> should be back in one hour anyway
<dobey> fml. i hate urllib
<dobey> urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error ftp error: [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<dobey> for a file://localhost/blah/blah url
<dobey> i wonder if it is a separate package from python core
<ralsina> urllib2? seems to be core
<ralsina> dobey: it's core python http://docs.python.org/library/urllib2.html
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> ralsina: anyway, sso is updated, so tarmac will land your branch once approved
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thznks
<ralsina> alecu: ping
<alecu> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> alecu: got 5' for some technical questions?
<alecu> ralsina, sure. What questions should I ask? :-)
<ralsina> alecu: nah, I am the asker :-)
<ralsina> alecu: check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673354/
<ralsina> specifically lines 32/44
<ralsina> I am trying to make absolutely sure we don't write to stderr on windows, to avoid the crap py2exe does with it
<alecu> right
<ralsina> I know I am missing something to catch twisted's exceptions too
<ralsina> but anyway, I am scared at how ugly this is
<alecu> so, what does it happen on setup_logging?
<alecu> let's see...
<ralsina> alecu: if setup_logging raises something, it all breaks
<ralsina> alecu: I had (for a few seconds) a noop lambda as excepthook before setup_logging :-)
<alecu> ralsina, hmmm. I really need to run now, but I'll take a look at this later.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, but anyway, I have not delved too much into how the twisted loggers are set up. I think we should ask facundo when he returns tomorrow.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
 * alecu runs away from all the loggers. And from the keyboard, too.
<jo-erlend> is it normal for desktopcouch to not be available in Oneiric?
<dobey> jo-erlend: what do you mean by not available?
<jo-erlend> dobey, whenever I try to use anything related to desktopcouch, I get an error like this: (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))
<jo-erlend> however, Firefox is able to access it when I point to the couchdb.html file. All other applications get that error message.
<dobey> jo-erlend: ah yes, there are lots of bug reports about it. seems new couchdb in oneiric possibly broke oauth; but we haven't had time to debug it ourselves :(
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. It's a little bit annoying since I'm working on a couch app, but as long as people are aware of it, I'm sure it'll get fixed soon :)
<dobey> i hope so. i'm tired of seeing the bug reports :)
<jo-erlend> but this will probably further delay the u1 couch service?
<dobey> you mean the server issue that only affects some users?
<jo-erlend> only some users? I haven't been able to find anyone who doesn't have that problem.
<dobey> ralsina: sigh. looks like i have to update the packaging too, for ubuntu-sso-client :(
<dobey> wait, no
<dobey> ralsina: *thwap*
<dobey> ralsina: you need to fix setup.py in ubuntu-sso-client also
<karni> duanedesign: around?
<dobey> have a good evening everyone!
<elopio> bye dobey.
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping
<duanedesign> hello karni
<duanedesign> karni: sorry i missed you i was answering Forum posts
<karni> duanedesign: that's ok. I wanted to ask something about VPS. oh I know
<duanedesign> i need to get my notifications to work when I am pinged in IRC
<karni> duanedesign: I wanted to ask what would you suggest for a VPS, 10.04 LTS or 11.04
<karni> duanedesign: I went with 10.04, it's probably better documented, and still supported
<duanedesign> yeah, on a VPS definitely an LTS, In my humble opinion
<karni> ktnx :)
<duanedesign> karni: i have an old release on mine
<karni> uhm
<duanedesign> I keep putting of upgrading it
<duanedesign> s/of/off
<nhaines> karni: I have Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS on this VPS too.  :)
<karni> nhaines: hezner.de ?
<karni> nhaines: I didn't write where I had it set up, how would you know :)?
<nhaines> karni: haha, vaalbara.nhaines.com I mean.  :)
<nhaines> Or actually, prgmr.net!
<karni> nhaines: on `the` VPS you mean :) cool!
<nhaines> Also by "prgmr.net" I mean "prgmr.com"
<nhaines> karni: I mean "this" one, where I run screen/byobu and irssi and idle all day.  ;)
<karni> I like it short, karni.tk (nothing there ATM)
<karni> nhaines: oh right :)
<nhaines> vaalbara's just the VPS I use for shell stuff... www.* is using shared hosting.
<nhaines> So it uses the naming scheme I have for my computers.. biomes for systems and supercontinents for servers.  :)
<karni> nhaines: pretty cool, I can't come up with cool naming patter. maybe because I only own a laptop, and now a VPS :)
<nhaines> karni: sure, I have tundra, tropic, arctic, prairie, desert, forest, jungle.... my router is pangea and my VPS is vaalbara.  :)
<nhaines> Some of those names are retired... I don't have that many computers, hehe.
<karni> duanedesign: is Ubuntu One Files a [ubuntu_mobile] or [other] prefix?
<karni> duanedesign: sticky please :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11180509
<duanedesign> woot
<karni> duanedesign: If you could correct my grammar in the first post, that'd be most awesome :)
<karni> CardinalFang: hi Chad, you got disconnected
<CardinalFang> karni, yes, I left.  Back now.
<CardinalFang> ...for a bit.
<karni> CardinalFang: I sent you an e-mail.
<karni> Short one
<CardinalFang> karni, hrm.
<CardinalFang> karni, ah, that's a 404.  I haven't implemented the ser'n file removal yet.
 * CardinalFang does it now.
<karni> cool
<duanedesign> karni: and it is done
<karni> duanedesign: muchly thank you!
<duanedesign> god idea. I am anxious to see what kind of response you get
<duanedesign> s/god/good
<duanedesign> karni: I started 'Questions' on the facebook page. The first question was what is your favorite U1 feature
<duanedesign> karni: Android App was number one, until the new plans came out and 5GB storage is now 1 Android Aoo 2
<karni> duanedesign: hahahah, sweet. thanks :)
<ralsina> karni: isn't it like 3 AM over there? GO TO SLEEP DUDE :-D
<karni> ralsina: only 1:33 ;)
<karni> ralsina: I'll leave in 1h tops. probably :)
<ralsina> hehehe I don't believe you ;-)
<karni> hyhyhy
<karni> ralsina: in the mean time, I purchased a VPS at hezner. I was shocked it took only like 15-20 minutes to have it set up with Ubuntu 10.04.
<ralsina> hezner? Had not heard of them
<ralsina> I have some at tektonic.net and one very cheap one at burst.net
<karni> ralsina: burst.net is pretty cheap indeed o_O
<nhaines> prgmr.net is only $5/mo for 1.5GB space and 64MB RAM.  :)
<nhaines> Whoa, burst.net *is* cheap!  o_O;;
<karni> nhaines: hahah, that's a little to little :) still, someone might like that $5/mo option
<nhaines> karni: it works for me!  Just idling in IRC all day and occasionally playing nethack.  :)
<karni> nhaines: :)
<ralsina> karni: I got one with a coupon for $4.50 a month
<karni> nice
<ralsina> I think it's the 256 or 512 RAM 10GB disk
<nhaines> I'm going to keep an eye on burst.net if I need something serious in the future.
<ralsina> I have never done anything too heavy on burst, but rye uses them and likes them. Good for a US VPN/proxy too
<nhaines> Netflix fans take note I guess!
<ralsina> nhaines: have not tried netflix, but with openvpn, squid and iptables you can fool Hulu ;-)
<nhaines> Oh, well, there you go.  ;)
<karni> on burst.net you'd have to request installation of Ubuntu (if you wish), it's not listed
<karni> but pricing is really good
<nhaines> karni: Ubuntu 8, 9, and 10 are listed.
<karni> nhaines: can't see 'ubuntu' keyboard on http://burst.net/policy/managed.shtml
<karni> nhaines: where did you find it
<karni> ?
<nhaines> karni: http://burst.net/linvps.shtml
<karni> awesome
#ubuntuone 2011-08-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> fagan, buenos dias!
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, hello!
<mandel> gatox, did you get my number?
<gatox> mandel, hi!! you send me a ping
<gatox> mandel, yes yes THANKS!
<mandel> gatox, it was just for that ;)
<gatox> mandel, jeje ok!! thanks!!! you will be receiving an awesome phone now! :P
<mandel> gatox, cool, then if they ever give you a tracking number let me know :)
<facundobatista> Holaaaa
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> facundobatista, buenas
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> duanedesign, morning!
<gatox> hi nessita!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, let me know when you are free..... i have a branch already approved by ralsina
<gatox> pending for review
<nessita> gatox: shoot!
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<nessita> hola facundobatista
<nessita> gatox: inside the windows implementation of uninstall, is it needed to ask  if sys.platform == "win32" and ...?
<gatox> nessita, sorry win32 part shouldn't be there
<nessita> gatox: also, I've noticed you tend to write a long lines of code in multiple lines, instead of defining variables. That approach is not wrong at all, but usually makes code a bit harder to read. For example, lines 343-346 in your diff are very hard to parse for new eyes. Examples of how to improve that are http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673732/
<nessita> gatox: so, of course you don't need to change anything already done in our code base, but could you improve a bit the uninstall_application?
<gatox> nessita, ok, on it... anyway i did it that way to avoid unnecesary assignments
<nessita> gatox: there is no recommended "official" guideline about this, as far as I know, but I personally think that is better to do assignments that have those long lines, which are hard to follow and match parenthesis
<nessita> facundobatista: do you know if there is an official guideline? ^
<nessita> hum, I'm finding something in pep-8
<gatox> nessita, what it says?
<facundobatista> nessita, the official guideline is to let the coder use his/her own style if there's no official guideline :)
<facundobatista> nessita, that said, which code is it?
<facundobatista> ah, the mp
<nessita> facundobatista: specifically, lines 343-351 https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<facundobatista> that *is* ugly :)
<nessita> gatox: well, it talks about indenting, but in the examples always uses variable names, not more calls. Another issue is that any call fail, is harder to debug which one, since they are all together in the same "sentence"
<nessita> facundobatista: yes, I agree, but I've noticed is ralsina and gatox's style
<nessita> maybe is a QT thingy? :-P
<gatox> nessita, :P
<gatox> nessita, don't worry... i'm changing uninstall implementation
<nessita> gatox: you follow me about the hardness of reading that (specially matching parenthesis) and the complex of debugging if there is an exception in that line? I mean, thanks for changing it, but I would like to know if you may see the point to it or you just want me to shut up :-D
<gatox> nessita, jejeje yes, i see the point, it's easier to read, no doubt there... anyway i prefer always to avoid unnecessary assignments... but not problem
<mandel> I think is just to make you shut up....
 * mandel hides
<gatox> mandel, jeje hey!
 * mandel is not here
<mandel> :P
<nessita> gatox: well, if you think you're using the variable in another call is not unnecessary :-D
<fagan> mandel: you cant hide from nessita
<nessita> mandel: just the men I was looking for!
<facundobatista> gatox, also, you're repeating a lot of code!
<nessita> mandel: so, how is it going with rick's bug?
<facundobatista> gatox, I'd do this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673740/
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<gatox> facundobatista, let me see
<nessita> facundobatista: right, minus a syntax issue there, I agree
<mandel> nessita, I've fixed the quota bug and running the test atm on linux so I can propose and will start looking into that right now, I was going to send that in the report as soon as tests pass :)
<gatox> facundobatista, yes, you are right
<facundobatista> nessita, ah, yes, I edited it on the fly
<nessita> mandel: the quota bug? was still there?
<nessita> gatox: once that's done, we'll talk about the test. Big applause for adding them, but we need to make some adjustments :-)
<mandel> nessita, yes, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/727396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress]
<mandel> oi!!! hal is back!!!! \o/
<gatox> nessita, ok!! no problem... i'm applying facundobatista changes right now...
<nessita> mandel: was it a windows-only bug?
<nessita> gatox: great!
<mandel> nessita, nop, linux too
<mandel> nessita, Root (as in volume_manager.Root) does not have that attribute so I added tests to ensure that the get_share_dict is not called and that we use get_udf_dict, also ensure that it works with root
<nessita> mandel: nice!
<mandel> nessita, will be pinging chicharra for a review of that
<nessita> mandel: please, in particular guillo
<gatox> nessita, changes done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<gatox> nessita, let's talk about tests! :P
<nessita> yes!!!
<nessita> gatox: so, you added a test_windows.py that tests the uninstall, which is great, but there is some coupling in that module between the code in utils itself and the gui. So, we should have the utils/tests/test_windows.py only tetsing uninstall_application and nothing else, no calls to GUI whatsoever
<nessita> neither imports to gui, nor to any module outside utils that is not standard lib or 3rd party, of course
<nessita> so, for utils, you should have a couple of tests asserting:
<nessita> * sys.frozen is defined -> call uninstall app having the win32api.ShellExecute patches and assert over params
<nessita> * sys.frozen not defined -> call uninstall app having the win32api.ShellExecute patches and assert over params
<gatox> nessita, ok, let me change that.....
<nessita> gatox: wait!!!
<gatox> nessita, yes?
<nessita> gatox: that's for the utils tests. Then, since we're adding these lines to gui.py
<nessita> 61+        elif self.currentId() == self.LICENSE_PAGE_ID:
<nessita> 62+            if not AreYouSure(self).exec_():
<nessita> 63+                utils.uninstall_application()
<nessita> we need to also write tests inside test_gui for this adding
<nessita> gatox: so, in those tests, you will patch utils.uninstall_application and assert it was called in the proper scenario
<nessita> you also need to test that *it was not called* in the other scenario, since this is sensitive
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: makes sense?
<nessita> mandel: pong
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> great!
<nessita> gatox: I'll add this to the MP
<mandel> nessita, do you know which version of sd was rick using?
<nessita> mandel: no, but is pretty newish
<nessita> mandel: Thursday installer afaik
<mandel> nessita, hmm we seem to have fs notification very broken, get_by_path fails when the \\?\ is not present...
<mandel> nessita, which looks like the fs are adding events with it.. has alecu finished with the fs_notifications code?
<nessita> mandel: pretty much, yes. Where are you seeing that  get_by_path fails when the \\?\ is not present?
<nessita> mandel: I would guess that is only True for old metadata
<mandel> nessita, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77877394/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<mandel> nessita, the first exceptions, which are also very wrong
<mandel> nessita, since, it should not fail and that path should never be requested...
<nessita> mandel: this exceptions.KeyError: 'C:\\Users\\Rick McBride\\AppData\\Local\\xdg\\cache\\ubuntuone\\log' does not mean the \\?\ must to be there!
<nessita> mandel: that means we're injecting events in the system that are not synced by syncdaemon
<mandel> nessita, yes, you are right
<mandel> nessita, but it means that the fs_notifications he was using are very very broken....
<nessita> mandel: so this is a dup of what Chipaca was saying yesterady about the watches being crazy
<nessita> mandel: seems like that is the case in the Thursday installer. Can you please try to reproduce?
<mandel> nessita, yes :)
<nessita> mandel: I guess you need a fresh account and run that installer
<nessita> mandel: be sure to have no metadata present
<mandel> nessita, okis
<ralsina> morning!
<nessita> mandel: and use a dummy account, but with an UDF located next to the Ubuntu One folder
<mandel> nessita, ok
<ralsina> I did a new installer last night, you could ask rick to try again. He may have to remove metadata to start cleanly, right?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that would be the best thing to do
<nessita> ralsina: anyway, we have a bigger issue here
<nessita> mandel: can you try the same to reproduce?
<mandel> yes
<ralsina> yes, I see you mentioned extra events?
<mandel> nessita, ralsina what extra events?
<nessita> ralsina: we're getting watches in the user home which triggers bazilliong of events
<ralsina> oh
<ralsina> let me see my logs...
<nessita> ralsina: which most of them fail, since they are not "valid events" for syncdaemon
<ralsina> yep, and for extra fun, that means we watch our log folder :-(
<nessita> ralsina: you need to have a subscribed UDF next to Ubuntu One folder
<mandel> oh, that yes... very very bad... the add_ancestors_wathces seems to be broken
<nessita> mandel: maybe. I would love if you can reproduce and reduce the source of the issue
<mandel> nessita, on it
<nessita> mandel: get_udf_dict also requests the subscribed member
<nessita> mandel: why would that fix the error when using Root?
<nessita> (referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/missing-subscribed/+merge/72704)
<mandel> nessita, give me 1 min and I'll get back to you
<nessita> sure
<mandel> nessita, it only looks at it if it is present in the __dict__ but it does not use share.subscribed. Look at line 38 of interaction interfaces and line 58
<mandel> nessita, I think that we should use get_udf_dict for root since it is not a share... also look how the tests use get_udf_dict and do not fail
<nessita> mandel: Root *is* a share from syncdaemon point of view
<nessita> mandel: and using get_udf_dict is confusing and sematically wrong, since Root is not and UDF but a Share inside syncdaemon
<nessita> mandel: we may create a new get_root_dict and re-use that inside the other dicts
<nessita> or we can change this:
<nessita>      38     if 'subscribed' not in share_dict:
<nessita>      39         share_dict['subscribed'] = share.subscribed
<nessita> to be
<mandel> nessita, sure, that seems a reasonable change
<nessita>      38     if 'subscribed' not in share_dict and getattr(share, 'subscribed', None) is not None:
<nessita>      39         share_dict['subscribed'] = share.subscribed
<mandel> nessita, what about getattr(share, 'subscribed', True) since Root is always subscrined?
<mandel> nessita, or check in the type of the instance
<nessita> mandel: the first one will not work, since we can have (old) shares without the attr and yet the subscribed should not be True
<nessita> mandel: and we should not send the subscribed attr for the Rott object
<nessita> Root*
<nessita> mandel: so, if you don't like the getattr+None, let's define a new method for share, but the change will be bigger (we need to modify all the places where get_share_dict is used)
<mandel> nessita, ok, I can change the get_share_dict method and add a comment about root
<mandel> nessita, I don't mind the getattr I was thinking about the results I've seen when running get_udf_dict on a root, that is all
<nessita> mandel: root is not an udf! :-)
<mandel> nessita, line 95 in tests/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py
<nessita>      95     def current_status(self):
<nessita> ???
<nessita> ah, tests
<mandel> nessita, :)
<nessita> mandel: what's your point?
<mandel> nessita, that I though we have to provide it because its in the __dict__ that is all
<nessita> that test is wrong, Root should not get a subscribed attr
<nessita> much less a suggested_path, and is not getting one by a implementation detail
<nessita> that if it gets changed, we'll end up with Root instances with suggested_path attrs
<mandel> nessita, ok, then I'll change the get_share_dict implementation and will change the test a little
<nessita> mandel: so, do you follow me that Root is treated like a share, inside syncdaemon?
<mandel> nessita, I trust that you are right on that, I don't know the exact semantics of those realtions
<mandel> you know more about that area, so I'll trust you :)
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: trivial review -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-setup/+merge/72707
 * mandel looks
<mandel> ralsina, ubuntuone_log_dir is not lonver used?
<gatox> nessita, all the changes are ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72402
<ralsina> mandel: it will stay in u1-client where everyone else expects it to be
<ralsina> mandel: a previous branch moved the xdg stuff into sso, and that one went long by mistake
<ralsina> s/long/along/
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, susbcribed will be present in Root look at the definition od f Volume, line 121 in volume_manager.py
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: right, and subscribed will always be True
<nessita> mandel: then I don't see the bug in the current code
<mandel> let me check that
<mandel> nessita, indeed doint a Root().subscribed states that is present... we can reject the merge and set the bug as invalid, or update the tests to use the correct get_share_dict and have an excuse to add more tests
<mandel> nessita, as you wish....
<nessita> mandel: I'm not sure I understood the second option
<mandel> nessita, more tests where added for a module that has none, lets reject the MP, set bug as invalid and push the tests in a new branch
<mandel> so that we do not loos the work
<mandel> ralsina, I dont understand one thing ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory.py already existed but was not being added in the package?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, weird... and how did the thing work?
<ralsina> mandel: when was the lst time you actually *installed* sso using setup.py? :-D
<mandel> ralsina, I never use setup.py I was copying the code to my path :P
<mandel> ralsina, does uninstall remove the metadata? it would be nice if it did
<ralsina> mandel: doesn't and can't
<ralsina> because we are uninstalling from the system, so we don't know which users have metadata
<mandel> ralsina, oh... I wonder what happens when you try to uninstall and is running... does it brake?
<ralsina> mandel: it probably stops working
<ralsina> not the same as breaking ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, but who, sd or the uninstaller? because if it tries to remove a file that is being opened it wont be able, and a running process is using the process file, right?
<mandel> solo estoy tocando las bolas ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I *could* add checks to see if the files are open and then ask for a reboot or something like that.
<ralsina> mandel: I am not sure
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to guess that the app we use to create that is smart enought to mark it as remove on reboot, but I dont know... is something to consider...
<ralsina> mandel: it probably is, but yes, someone should test it
<mandel> rmcbride, ^ :P
<mandel> I'm learning to delegate hehehe
<fagan> me
<fagan> crap
<fagan> bad enter button
<mandel> ?
<ralsina> fagan alecu mandel nessita dobey gatox: standup in 5'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<fagan> ralsina: ack ack :)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, nessita has anyone created a UDF from control panel and seen it in the UI?
<ralsina> I have created one from the wizard, which is the same widget
<ralsina> and I have seen it on the u1cp UI but had to kill syncdaemon first
<fagan> me
<mandel> ralsina, in the last one I'm tryng to create one and I dont get it :(
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina dobey mandel
<fagan> standup
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ill go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Read a book
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * what ever anyone needs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * No
<fagan> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Branch for Bug #823414 and Bug #824653 should be ready to merge.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on: Bug #829652, Bug #829365
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 823414 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823414 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824653 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "QT UI no graphic UI for the uninstaller (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824653
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829652 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829652 is private
<gatox> nessita, go
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829365 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829365 is private
<nessita> DONE: bug #831043, bug #818190
<nessita> TODO: finish aforementioned bugs, windows side is crashing
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831043 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Provide a linux implementation for login_email_password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831043
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818190 in ubuntuone-client "The Qt implementation is not filtering by appname correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818190
<mandel> DONE: looked at bug 727396 set as in valid per talk with nessita yet will create a branch with the added tests so work is not lost.Started looking t bug 831634
<mandel> TODO: 831634 + others. Look at flights tickets for Pycon AR.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, go!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727396
<ralsina> DONE: started moving xdg to the right places, started fixing the stderr mess on windows, minor installer fixes, calls, administrivia. TODO: finish xdg-moving, finish stderr, fix the opening of folders in u1cp. BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831634 in ubuntuone-client "ActionQueue - Upload Error running the command: Path u'\\\\?\\c:\\users\\rickmc~1\\appdata\\local\\temp\\tmpkxbjks' should be a bytes sequence (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831634
<mandel> EOM?
<ralsina> eom!
<nessita> mandel: probably
<mandel> I need to go for lunch or I'll kill myself driving trying to get to the mumble call :)
<ralsina> anyone seen alecu?
<mandel> and I drive like a spaniard :P
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> nessita: you claimed this one, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-setup/+merge/72707
<nessita> yes, queued up for review
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: jenkins call, nearly finished bug #828195
<dobey> λ TODO: finish #828195, installer release/upload
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828195 in ubuntuone-installer "Wrong text content in installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828195
<nessita> ralsina: needs fixing'd
<ralsina> nessita: could you set it to approved so I can fix the lint and push it? trunk is broken without this
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I need to review the code still
<nessita> hi alecu
<ralsina> nessita: ok. The good thing is, it only removes code ;-)
<fagan> wow big storm in ireland
<fagan> thunder and lightning going on
<fagan> lots of rain
<gatox> nessita, let me know when you have the chance to see the uninstaller branch :P
<nessita> gatox: before the mumble ideally :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<rmcbride> OK so yea, testing uninstaller on windows, observing whhether or not it's marking as reboot required
<rmcbride> ralsina: regarding the "does it flag for reboot" question above that mandel referred to me, it does indeed prompt for reboot on windows when uninstalling
<ralsina> rmcbride: cool, less things to do
<nessita> alecu: can we mumble in 5 minutes?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting an abrigo first, I'm freezing
<nessita> alecu: I'm there
<gatox> lisette, ping
<ralsina> nessita: I fixed the lint problem in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-setup/+merge/72707
<lisette1> gatox: in a meeting for an hour or so, can i ping you afterwards?
<gatox> lisette1, yes, no problem!
<nessita> alecu: the proposed fix works GREAT! I'm so happy! I've spent hours debugging this
<alecu> nessita, congrats!!!! }
<nessita> ralsina: looks good. I thought mandel reviewed it too?
<nessita> (I don't see his vote nor review claim)
<nessita> gatox: going back to yours now
<gatox> nessita, awesome
<ralsina> nessita: he asked a few things but commented nothing
<nessita> gatox: was a design decision to have this Agree && continue with a lowercase continue?
<nessita> I would expect: Agree && Continue
<ralsina> nessita: the text came from design, yes
<gatox> nessita, yes
<ralsina> nessita: "Agree && Continue" is capitalization for titles, this is not a title
 * ralsina is guessing quite a bit there
<gatox> nessita, it's specified in the bug... do you want the link?
<nessita> gatox: no need, thanks!
<nessita> gatox: so, the BaseTestCase you're inheriting in test_gui already provides a method called "_set_called"
<nessita> gatox: that you can use to patch stuff like the uninstall thingy
<nessita> gatox: and then you can assert over a self._called attribute that the same basetestcase provides
<nessita> gatox: so there is no need to create yet another fake class. We usually create fakes when we need to track something more than just a call
<nessita> gatox: so this call
<nessita>         self.patch(utils, "uninstall_application",
<nessita>             fake_uninstaller.call_uninstaller)
<nessita> would be
<nessita>         self.patch(utils, "uninstall_application", self._set_called)
<nessita> and then you can assert over the self._called attr
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i'll change that now
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> gatox, ralsina, Chipaca: mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> chipaca: windows mumble ping?
<Chipaca> ralsina: voy
<karni> I connected via phone's 3G. Man it's striking thunders here!
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, gatox, Chipaca, alecu super shitty script that will listen to changes to the given path, just pass the path through the command line
<mandel> you will not be able to rename or delete the watch dir
<ralsina> nessita: if you are talking we can't hear you :-)
<mandel> Chipaca, the only issue I see with that watcher code is how to hook that to twited, atm we use deferToThread
<Chipaca> mandel: you or roberto can ask the guy at his interview
<mandel> Chipaca, we could take a look of how to fix that.. but it uses IOCP and that is complicated code...
<mandel> Chipaca, which interview?
<Chipaca> mandel: to see if we hire him
 * nessita is back!
<mandel> Chipaca, ah.. ok I'll ping ralsina about this :P
<ralsina> mandel: I am currently setting things up in the HR system. Once that is done, we'll contact the fellow ASAP
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. ok :)
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, I cannot get the UDFs to work on IRL, can you try that?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm also not getting the wathers in the parent dir, but ofcourse that is due to the UDFs not being created...
<ralsina> mandel: not for a while, sorry. But apparently Chipaca couldn't either, so it's broken. What you could try is setting up the account on Linux and then just syncing a UDF?
<nessita> mandel: you can create a UDF in the web
<nessita> or no?
 * nessita checks
<Chipaca> ralsina: what udf did you try?
<nessita> ah no
<nessita> bummer
<nessita> mandel: forget the last thing I said :-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: I had one for my mobile pictures
 * mandel forgets..
<Chipaca> I tried "My Documents", but I'm not sure if that's a real folder or not any more
<nessita> alecu: this one looks approved! https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-vbox-weird-clock/+merge/71965
<nessita> mandel: can you please review? is trivial, but it helped me debug the signals issue https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/better-logging/+merge/72728
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<mandel> nessita, you have my plus 1
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: out of curioisty, any reason to have this cut off in two lines?
<nessita>         self.patch(utils, "uninstall_application",
<nessita>             self._set_called)
<gatox> nessita, sorry... that was from the previous implementation, when that line was too long...
 * gatox fixing.....
<nessita> gatox: another question, why are you adding the skip decorator to a window specific test?
<nessita> @skipIfOS('linux2', 'Windows-specific tests.')
<nessita> gatox: test_windows.py should be ignored in linux (we may need to tweak the test runner)
<nessita> gatox: look at the ussoc test runner, let me grab the line number
<nessita> gatox: see run-tests in ussoc trunk, we should have something very similar in installer
<gatox> nessita, ok....... i will change that
<nessita> alecu, mandel: big one, but final result should make us happier https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/login-email-password-for-everyone/+merge/72735 :-)
<nessita> it fixes bugs and improves uglyness
<dobey> ok, lunch time. bbiab
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: relooking!
<mandel> nessita, bye bye mocker I suppose :P
<nessita> mandel: YEAH (at least for that module)
<mandel> :D
<nessita> gatox: are tests passing for you in linux for installer?
<nessita> I've got FAILED (failures=3, successes=117)
<gatox> nessita, let me check again
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673913/
<nessita> not related to your code though
<ralsina> nessita: when you have a moment, I re-added ubuntuone_log_dir here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72597
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<ralsina> And I go have a lunch break
<nessita> ralsina: question
<nessita> ralsina: why you removed and re-added tests/platform/test_xdg_base_directory.py? can't we just remove from inside the file what's no longer needed?
<nessita> we lost bzr history in the file that way
<ralsina> nessita: I had removed it first,
<ralsina> I can do a revert and re-edit, is that the right way?
<nessita> ralsina: yes sir, you may have an issue with the new file you added, so maybe you need to either remove that (not sure if that will work) or start a new branch as a last resource
<ralsina> ok, I'll untangle that don't worry
<ralsina> grmbl, looks like a new branch is the easiest way
<ralsina> nessita: pushed a new branch, it's the same as the old one but without breaing history: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72747
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: we've been discussing a bit on the download nanny with facundo, and we have been doing some tests with mandel, and here are some conclusions we have arrived to: http://piratepad.net/aBJrwCsZOO
<nessita> looking
<nessita> gatox: this swicth is not valid for pep8
<nessita>  -i "test_linux.py" .
<nessita> alecu: read. The nanny is the only one depending on the file_close_{no}write?
<alecu> nessita, apparently yes. I've not digged further, but it makes sense for it to be the one needing the close_nowrite
<alecu> nessita, the close_write is useful for sync though
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, but that can be in fact simulated with the "updated" event we receive on windows plus a small timeout to see that no more "update" are received immediately.
<alecu> nessita, so that's the high level overview, to be able to assess the risk of not having this working properly.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, I think it's a lower risk than we thought, but it's a risk nonetheless
<alecu> I will dig further into this points, but I wanted to request some comments or ideas on this.
<nessita> kinda agree, though I would like seen this fixed before the release to the public/press
<nessita> alecu: what app do we plan to target to test?
<nessita> ralsina: I filed bug #833190, found those tests failures while reviewing a branch from gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833190 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Failing tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833190
<nessita> gatox: did you see the issue with the -i and pep8?
<nessita> ralsina: you removed the old proposal for log-betterer?
<alecu> nessita, *the* app would be "office"
<nessita> alecu: can we also test notepad, and some image editor (ideally the default one)?
<gatox> nessita, i'm running it now with the -i included in run-tests or do you mean something else?
<nessita> gatox: you added a -i to pep8, which is not supported
<nessita> gatox: pep8 should also check the test_linux
<gatox> nessita, yes... i'm fixing that... i added in the wrong place for run-tests.bat
<alecu> nessita, can you please re-review or change the vote on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-vbox-weird-clock/+merge/71965
<alecu> ?
<nessita> alecu: does tarmac complains for a needs information? :-/
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> nessita: because it signifies that you need more information to be able to complete the review
<nessita> I got my information :-)
<dobey> nessita: if said information has been provided, you need to change your vote
<nessita> anyways, let's vote
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<dobey> either approve or obstain or needs fixing or something :)
<dobey> abstain even
<nessita> approved!
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: did you notice my review request? no to much hurries, but just wanted to be sure is in your radar
<alecu> nessita, will get some lunch and do your review afterwards.
<nessita> alecu: great! thanks
<dobey> can i have a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/new-style/+merge/72764
<gatox> nessita, is there any problem with the tests in sso?? i have 33 tests failing and i want to know if it is just me
<nessita> gatox: remember to STOP the real sso service :-)
<gatox> nessita, i'm going to check if it is running in background
<gatox> nessita, yep... sso was in background
<nessita> oh
<gatox> nessita, so now i have a very little branch to propose while i'm finishing the other
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<nessita> dobey: I'm leaving in a while, may I ask you a favor?
 * beuno whispers "it's a trap"
<nessita> lol
<dobey> it's always a trap
<nessita> dobey: I don't want to forget to mention to ralsina that we should not delete merge proposal with votes in it, but reject them. This happened with https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72597
<nessita> gatox: APPROVE!@:-)
<dobey> oh i can yell at ralsina. that's easy :)
<gatox> nessita, nice
<nessita> dobey: no yell needed, I think. As far as I know if the first time we let him know that :-)
<dobey> oh that reminds me
<gatox> nessita, ralsina a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ui-form/+merge/72768
<nessita> gatox: sure1
<dobey> thisfred: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/new-style/+merge/72764 ? should be quick and easy :)
<nessita> gatox: indentation for +    def __init__(self, line_edit, valid_cb=lambda x: False, is not pep-8'd
<nessita> gatox: see http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/, Code lay-out section
<dobey> or anyone else ^
<nessita> see the Yes and No
<nessita> dobey: I'll review
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<nessita> dobey: why do we have attr starting with dunder?
<nessita> attrs*
<ralsina> ok, won't delete MPs with votes. Why?
<dobey> nessita: because they're private
<nessita> dobey: in that case they should have one underscore
<dobey> no
<ralsina> __ is private, mangled
<dobey> yes
<nessita> hum, let me confirm
<dobey> _ is "you really shouldn't touch this, but you can"
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<dobey> also, it took me a minute to realize what you meant by "dunder"
<nessita> dobey: you're right
<thisfred> I don't like underunders either, but if it's a pattern within gtk, I won't object
<nessita> dobey: I've heard it a lot in python talks, I think I got that from Raymond Hettinger
<gatox> nessita, that rule applies too for??:
<gatox> +            self.clear_label.setPixmap(QApplication.style().standardIcon(
<gatox> 22	+                QStyle.SP_MessageBoxWarning).pixmap(16, 16))
<nessita> and I loved it
<thisfred> dobey: __ you can still touch, if you really want to. I usually use _ to signal intent and then if someone poops on the welcome mat, so to speak, they deserve what they get, which is breakage
<ralsina> nessita: got the needsfixing, I have no idea how that test passes here. I'll fix it right away.
<nessita> gatox: please use variables in that sentence!!!
<nessita> ralsina: you run tests in linux?
<ralsina> nessita: I have no working linux at the moment :-(
<dobey> thisfred: yes, but you have to mangle your code to do it
<nessita> ralsina: got the no-delete-proposal-with-votes-please?
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<dobey> thisfred: i'd rather it give them the AttributeError
<dobey> than say "here you go!"
<nessita> dobey: so, where are all the tests for that code? :-)
<thisfred> dobey: I seem to remember __ come with their own set of problems, which is why their use is not encouraged.
<dobey> nessita: in gtk+?
<nessita> dobey: no, the tests for your code, the one you're writting
<ralsina> Ok, I now see why it didn't fail. If I pass two test modules to u1trial, it runs only the first one :-(
<nessita> dobey: we should be testing all those lines of code
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> ralsina: hi
<dobey> ralsina: stop deleting merge proposals! :)
<ralsina> dobey: got it, got it!
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the fix for that and test instructions that actually run the tests
<dobey> ralsina: also, file a bug against devtools to allow passing multiple modules to u1trial
<ralsina> dobey: filing!
<nessita> ralsina: instructions are run 'run-tests.bat' in windows :-)
<nessita> and make check in linux
<nessita> no?
<ralsina> nessita: no, because it's u1-client and that has lots of failures?
<dobey> for u1client?
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> on linux, maybe, but this code has to be tested on both sides
<nessita> ralsina: but they are known and we should check no new ones are added
<ralsina> nessita: known by whom exactly ?
<nessita> ralsina: how can we ensure we're not breaking anything new then?
<nessita> ralsina: by anyone that run the suite in trunk\
<ralsina> nessita: well, that's why we have been fixing tests for the last 6 weeks, I would say :-)
<dobey> nessita: anyway i have no idea how any unit tests on ubuntuone-installer code would be useful, and actually be unit tests, right now
<nessita> dobey: just like we're building unit tests for the gtk control panel
<nessita> dobey: I can help you tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: this needs to land asap
<ralsina> nessita: are you sure I see the same test failures you see?
<ralsina> nessita: known would mean documented to me, in this case.
<dobey> nessita: UI freeze is in < 6 hrs
<nessita> ralsina: 95% sure they should be the same. We're not having timing errors, but real failures
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I will try to document them myself then
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, if you run the whole suite in trunk and in your branch, you can ensure you're not breaking anything new
<nessita> I can share a test run if you'd like
<ralsina> nessita: don't worry, I will do it
<nessita> dobey: I will abstain and email the bosses, I disagree with having this code in the CD without backing up tests
<nessita> dobey: but I will not delay this today
<dobey> it's not on the CD yet (or even in main)
<nessita> well, we're hoping it to be, no?
<dobey> yes, but probably won't be today
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i take that back
<dobey> it is in main now :)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita please review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/line-edit/+merge/72772
<dobey> as of 50 minutes ago anyway :P
<nessita> gatox: did you fixed the one you linked before that?
<gatox> nessita, i had some problems and launchpad get blocked for that branch, so i delete it and resubmit in another one
<nessita> dobey: is there any test written in that project?
<ralsina> gatox: shouldn't you hide the label if it's not meant to be seen? Otherwise it will still be there (but maybe with size 0)
<nessita> gatox: don't delete! :-) resubmit
<dobey> nessita: yes
<gatox> nessita, yes, but it was stuck.... some locking problem (and not in my local branch.... i've tried bzr break-lock)
<nessita> gatox: and what happened?
<gatox> nessita, i delete it and create another branch
<gatox> it's this one
<nessita> gatox: what happened with the bzr break-lock I mean :-)
<dobey> nessita: i had to change _find_data_file() in that branch, in order to keep them from failing, even :)
<gatox> nessita, ahhh...... nothing... i could push code anyway
<gatox> couldn't
<ralsina> gatox: ^^
<nessita> gatox: ok, next time feel free to ask for help to unblock that
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> ralsina, sorry... i can't find the label..... which line?
<gatox> ralsina, do you mean setVisible(False)?
<ralsina> gatox: around line 20
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> oh, wait. You are setting it to false. When is it set to true?
<nessita> dobey: since we have 6 hours to freeze, can't you add tests in the mean time?
<ralsina> gatox: let's start again ;-)
<nessita> gatox: what's the new MP link (after the removed one)?
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/line-edit/+merge/72772
<ralsina> gatox: I meant: if warning_sign is False, it should never be set to visible at all. And I don't see that in the MP diff
<dobey> nessita: i'd rather not have to work those full 6 hours, no. i do also have personal life things i need to accomplish today after i finish working
<nessita> dobey: but you have  still 2.5 hours left, if I do the math properly
<gatox> ralsina, well..... it is set to true when the validation functino says so... but as it is always empty...... i doesn't show anything and keeps being invisible
<ralsina> gatox: you are counting on the label being width=0
<gatox> ralsina, or we can validate if the label doesn't contain a pixmap
<ralsina> gatox: that can stop being true by (for example) changing the stylesheet
<gatox> ralsina, no
<gatox> ralsina, the label is over the line edit
<ralsina> gatox: yes. And it may cover the text in the lineeedit if it's set to visible and has any width
<dobey> nessita: yes, and i also need to put icons in, make the release, update the packaging, get someone to sponsor the upload, etc
<dobey> nessita: and i'm not trying to avoid tests. i really don't see how any tests could possibly be useful here
<dobey> (beyond the tests that are already in place)
<nessita> dobey: every line of code we add is error-prone
<nessita> and is very easy to break when adding new code, causing regressions
<nessita> anyways, I gotta run to the uni
<dobey> as are the tests. anywya
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> gatox: I'll try to finish your reviews today, otherwise I'll do them tomorrow morning
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> there is like 0 interactive UI in this app
<ralsina> dobey: what's the branch in question?
<dobey> the next and cancel buttons are pretty much it (and the learn more thing, which opens a browser)
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/new-style/+merge/72764
 * ralsina looks
<dobey> it's all advertising
<dobey> text and images, and layout; the cancel/install buttons already get tested, ensuring that the page gets switched to the progress bar page
<ralsina> dobey: considering the time constraints and that you have been all alone doing this stuff, +1 on your own recongnizance (sp?)
<dobey> i don't know what you mean by recognizance :)
<dobey> though i do recognize you didn't mean to put an n before the g in it
 * ralsina heard that on Law & Order
<ralsina> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recognizance
<dobey> a bond or obligation of record entered into before a court of record or a magistrate, binding a person to do a particular act.
<dobey> i don't think i've had to deal with any bail bondsmen on this branch :)
<ralsina> So, I trust your word that this doesn't break stuff, and if it does, it's your faul ;-)
<ralsina> fault
<dobey> well we all know my code is perfect anyway :)
<gatox> ralsina, ready!! branch updated... i'll submit my other branch later... have to go!
<gatox> byeeeeee
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> ah, manuel
<dobey> ralsina: is manuel coming to UDS too?
<ralsina> dobey: AFAIK no
<dobey> aww
<ralsina> dobey: UI freeze means you can still make uploads until the next freeze, right?
<ralsina> dobey: just no new strings/UI?
<dobey> ralsina: it means you can't change UI without an exception
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> ralsina: strings can change. but ui can't
<nhaines> Well, except it's also beta freeze in 6 hours.
<dobey> string freeze is in a couple weeks
<dobey> nhaines: 5.25
<dobey> ralsina: is there other stuff we really need to get in ubuntu today?
<nhaines> dobey: I'm in California, I can't handle UTC math during Daylight Saving time.  :)
<ralsina> dobey: not that I know of
<dobey> nhaines: just use UTC for everything. be a force of change :)
<nhaines> haha!
<dobey> "There is only Zulu."
<ralsina> dobey: answered email about those tests, check response on your own time
<dobey> ok
<nhaines> dobey: :)
<ralsina> And I am gone to pick up my kid from school. Will put more hours later for today's release.
<dobey> ralsina: haha. "linux team" :)
<ralsina> dobey: I knew you would appreciate it ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/add-icons/+merge/72780 <- added some icons. review please? :)
<ralsina> So much for the idea that all tests that fail on u1-client fail all the time
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: +1 trivial, just looked at it, so pinky-swear that it works
<dobey> heh
<karni> duanedesign: yo my man, still around? (you are crazy if you are! ;)
<dobey> karni: why is that crazy? he's like -0200 from me :)
<karni> dobey: because he starts at 6-7 AM to get more time with european co-workers
<duanedesign> karni: :)
<karni> wait..
<karni> still it's like -7h from here probably :D
<dobey> rye is probably still around :P
<karni> dobey: he's always around
<dobey> exactly :)
<karni> :)
<karni> duanedesign: sticky please! :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11183473#post11183473
<karni> nhaines: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1832288
<ralsina> dobey: it's just me or comparing full test suite runs is pretty hard? http://diffchecker.com/Jo7wN68
<duanedesign> karni: done
<karni> duanedesign: thanks! :)
<dobey> ralsina: it is very hard :)
<ralsina> good to know I am not just tired
<dobey> ralsina: adding or removing tests makes it significantly harder, because ordering, etc… can change
<ralsina> I love how the number of failures is the same but they are not the same tests
<dobey> heh
<nhaines> karni: great!  The QR code is useful of course.  :D
<karni> nhaines: =)
<nhaines> karni: okay, I'll play with it... didn't find any problems with the last one.  :)
<karni> nhaines: Coolio! Much thanks :) (IIRC you already had 1.0.3*, this is hopefully last rc before the Market)
<nhaines> karni: yes, and SSO worked great (except one thing) but I had no pretty progress meters.  :)
<karni> nhaines: What was the problem?
<nhaines> Oh, now that I think of it, that one thing is that my Android notification bar always shows the "syncing" icon... I think it might be Ubuntu One.
<karni> nhaines: Ah right! Not only you have progress bars, you can download stuff while uploading as well (and vice versa)
<karni> nhaines: yes, it has been fixed
<nhaines> yay!
<karni> nhaines: could you please uninstall U1F
<karni> nhaines: and make sure there is no Ubuntu One in Account Manager
<nhaines> Sure.  I did install the update already though.
<karni> nhaines: once installed, you will no longer see the sync icon. sorry about that.
 * karni thinks
<karni> let me see
<nhaines> Okay, uninstalling now.
<nhaines> Ubuntu One is no longer listed in Account Manager.
<nhaines> Haha, I like the "New Storage Detected" notice.  It's so cheerful.  :D
<karni> nhaines: yes, the sync is disabled during _creation_ of the account, so it's best to uninstal. and since 1.0.3 never made it to the market, only people who used any RC candidate are affected
<karni> nhaines: :)
<nhaines> Ah yes, now sync is off for the U1 account.
<karni> nhaines: you got me thinking. I should let other testes know.
<nhaines> Yeah, probably.  I'm kicking myself for not filing a bug though... it just slipped my mind.
<karni> nhaines: That's OK. It's probably just few people. Thanks for testing!
<nhaines> karni: well, I'm just glad you caught it as well.  :)  Maybe some time the sync feature will be useful.
<karni> nhaines: My manager caught it ;) And yes. It's one of the features I'm looking forward to the most. However, not only it has not been given high priority, it's not well supported via REST API either.
<karni> nhaines: If we had it, I think it would be a killer. No dropbox, no sugarsync, just u1f.
 * karni just gave examples
<nhaines> The app is definitely great!
<karni> Actually, dropbox is a bad example. They have no sync at all, but there are 3rd party apps that provide this feature (in a dumb way, anyway..)
<nhaines> karni: It's compelling!  "WD 2go" offers a personal cloud with a My Book Live drive (1 - 3TB) at your home, but you can't really save the files and work with them later.  (Disclaimer: I'm a WD employee)
<nhaines> So U1 has less storage but more utility for certain things.  :)
<karni> nhaines: You're WD employee! How awesome is that :)! I got my parents a WD 2TB (RAID 1, 2x1TB) MyStudio book (or something) as a safe storage solution.
<karni> nhaines: What do you mean you cant save files?
<nhaines> karni: yup, I'm a technical support auditor, haha.
<karni> nhaines: Hahah I know who to contact if my drive fails ;D
<nhaines> With WD 2go's mobile app, you can access any file on your drive but you have to have an app that will work with it first.
<nhaines> So for example if I tapped on a video file I'd saved nothing happened.  then when I installed RockViewer, it would download and stream... but I can't save the file permanently to my phone.
<karni> nhaines: Isn't it the same with U1F? U1F uses Android/3rd party apps to open files.
<karni> oh
<nhaines> karni: sure, but at least the files stay there in the /sdcard/U1 folder
<karni> nhaines: Right, for off-line access.
<nhaines> karni: or to not destroy your data quota.  :)
<karni> nhaines: I'm looking for a day/opportunity to take on sync. It won't be soon, but man I wish for it.
<nhaines> karni: it'll definitely be awesome.  :)
<facundobatista> dobey, ping
<snap-l> Hmm, having some trouble with a machine and Ubuntu One
<snap-l> 2011-08-24 18:06:44,449 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<snap-l> This is on a wirless network
<snap-l> and even on a wired network, it's not working
<facundobatista> snap-l, we're having some connectivity issues
<snap-l> That would explain it.
<facundobatista> snap-l, what about now? it should be solved
<snap-l> facundobatista: I believe it's fixed now. Thank you.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-25
<karni> duanedesign: FYI https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+faq/1745 (this will be supported from 1.0.3rc5 onwards)
<karni> Night!
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone!
<fagan> morning
<karni> Hello world!
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> hello mandel !
<fagan> yo mandel
<karni> yo fagan
<mandel> karni, hello :)
<mandel> fagan, o/
<karni> \o :)
<fagan> 2nd last day :(
<mandel> fagan, well, but you can finish your degree then, which is not bad
<fagan> mandel: well done with college already this is just that last bit
<fagan> so have to figure some work somewhere
<mandel> fagan, then you should be happy, now you get into the real world!
<mandel> or you try to do a postgrad like I did and stop afte a year ;)
<fagan> yeah but the real world is filled with jobs that require 2-5 years experience min so its kinda hard
<mandel> fagan, in which areas are you looking at?
<fagan> I dont really want to do postgrad either :/
<fagan> mandel: well im applying for most of the grad jobs but none really are suited to what im best at
<fagan> like the closest thing ive found is a QA job
<fagan> and as well as that most of the jobs require me moving
<mandel> fagan, which is? I just want to know in case I know of something :P
<mandel> well, moving is a god thing :)
<mandel> I've done it a copuple of times
<fagan> mandel: well im best with C and I particularly liked data structures in college
<fagan> so id kinda like to go into that kind of area
 * mandel thinks there is something wrong with his sysmte... network works but the browser does not reach google
<mandel> fagan, well, liking data structures does not mean you are good a it, right? also there are very few jobs where they say, you will be creating new alghorithms ...
<fagan> mandel: true
<fagan> Actually most of the jobs im seeing are for web developers
<fagan> I can do that but it was barely in my course
<fagan> so its all self thought
 * mandel is back!! bloody irc...
<facundobatista> Holaaa
<mandel> facundobatista, buenos dias!
<facundobatista> Hola mandel :)
<mandel> facundobatista, did you have the mumble with alecu yesterday?
<facundobatista> mandel, no I didn't... but I showed him these two bugs: #408274 and #411033
<mandel> facundobatista, I don't know if you got my last msg... I had some issues with the network
<mandel> facundobatista, did you have the mumble with alecu yesteday?
<facundobatista> <facundobatista> mandel, no I didn't... but I showed him these two bugs: #408274 and #411033
<mandel> facundobatista, ok, thx :)
<mandel> facundobatista, I think I know how to change our fs events implementation, but it sin C :(
<facundobatista> mandel, ctypes?
<mandel> facundobatista, I'm writing a small example to see if we can get the events the same way we are getting them know
<mandel> facundobatista, no, event worse, you can write a driver that hooks to all NTFS internal events, is why norton and other antivirus software do...
<mandel> is a small quick test, we can later decide to get rid of it no problem
<facundobatista> mandel, you say, a filesystem notification library?
<mandel> facundobatista, well, it is written like a driver: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff548202.aspx
<facundobatista> niiiiiice (not)
<mandel> facundobatista, that will get all events we need and we can write them in a file or something of the type like inotify does... problem is files are not selectable on windows, but we can think about it later...
<mandel> facundobatista, yes, is very scary, that is why I'd call it an experiment
<mandel> we can leave it like it is and just listen open and close..
<facundobatista> mandel, I'd prefer to receive all filesystem events from the same origin
<gatox> lisette, are you there?
<mandel> facundobatista, yeah, is logical and cleaner... I'm just investigating what we can get with this
<mandel> gatox, you can use ping with lisette she knows the protocol ;)
<lisette> gatox: yep
<mandel> gatox, I've been told she hasn even done some bzr commits...
<gatox> mandel, ok :P
<lisette> mandel: protocol??
<gatox> mandel, yes! i know
<mandel> lisette, ping
<gatox> lisette, the protocol of "ping"
<gatox> and "pong"
<lisette> mandel, gatox, some of these things are still a mystery to me ;)
<gatox> lisette, i was looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/831985
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #831985 is private.
<lisette> yes
<gatox> lisette, do you mean to change that words in the Are You Sure dialog? or something else?
<lisette> gatox: yes, let me add a comment with the full text, that will be easier
<gatox> lisette, thanks
<mandel> gatox, how much do you fancy to do c++ reviews ;)
<gatox> mandel, shoot!
<gatox> mandel, i was working in c++ before this! :P
 * gatox start to shake...
<gatox> jejje
<mandel> gatox, ok, when I'm done I'll ask ou to take a look at some code :)
<gatox> lisette, and since you are around... :P can you please add an example or something to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/829358 i'm not quite sure of what that means
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #829358 is private.
<gatox> mandel, ok
<lisette> gatox: sure, did you see the attached png?
<gatox> lisette, yes... but i'm not sure of what i have to do :P... should i use a place holder text (a text in a light gray inside the text box) as an example to show the user what he/she should enter there?? is that what you mean?
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<alecu> mandel, hello!
<lisette> gatox: no, these labels are confusing because they disappear when the user starts typing in the text field (and they can forget what it was that needs to be filled in). I would like all the text fields to have a label like in the png.
<karni> lisette: ping
<lisette> gatox: so all labels above the text field, none inside.
<lisette> karni: hi
<ralsina> mandel: I am taking the kid to school in 3 minutes, so quick pong
<karni> lisette: hello :)
<lisette> karni: blajk and me have to install Music on our phones first thing now!
<lisette> karni: sorry
<karni> lisette: remember when we talked about changing the "new storage dialog" to a full screen activity? I'd like to go with that
<karni> lisette: sure :)
<lisette> karni: can you email me the text you intend to put in?
<karni> lisette: I shall do that when the text is ready :) (I'll take a moment to think of it)
<blajk> karni, hello! Is there a link to download the new music app? I don't have it
<karni> blajk: hello!
<lisette> blajk: just forwarded you the mail
<karni> blajk: 1 sec
<karni> oh ok :) I guess you have it already now
<blajk> lisette, karni, thx!
<mandel> ok, microsoft is a joke... I'm trying to download the driver development kit and its bloody 650 mg que co?o!
<ralsina> ok, gone, will be bacjk in one hour or so
<karni> mandel: maybe it includes examples of 3000 mouse drivers ;)
<mandel> karni, yeah... I dont understand
<mandel> ralsina, no problem, we can talk later :)
<alecu> mandel, I'm reading the File System Filter Drivers docs, and it seems *too* low level.
<mandel> alecu, yeah... I'm doing the same... and I hav enot been able to try the example yet because the libs are 650mb... well the development kit :(
<alecu> mandel, "AcquireForSectionSynchronization"... looks like this is at the virtual memory manager layer.
<mandel> alecu, that would cetainyl get us the events.. but I dont think it is worth the effort taking into account our current time frame :(
<alecu> mandel, it looks like it would get us the "I'm about to write" "I'm ready writing" events.
<alecu> mandel, but not the "I've closed the file, be happy now" event that we need if we want the nanny to work exactly like in linux.
<mandel> alecu, it gets nearly every sngle step, ofcourse you just write a callback for those you are interested... the issue also is that it would be for the entire fs
<mandel> so lots of crap we are not interested...
<mandel> I just downloaded drop box to do some IRL to see how the deal with it...
<alecu> mandel, "it gets nearly every sngle step" -> where are you reading that?
<mandel> alecu, let me get you the page. on sec
<nessita> hello everyone!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi there, gatox, facundobatista!
 * mandel hates his bloody internet...
<mandel> alecu, I'm trying to get the page for you.. waiting for it too load to make sure is the correct one
<alecu> mandel, I'm reading on minifilters too, which seem to be simpler and newer.
<alecu> mandel, but what I understand is that they both (new minifilters and old filters) operate on a very lower layer. And they don't provide a way to receive the "file was closed" event.
<alecu> mandel, the callbacks we may register will get called when writing the files (or perhaps even reading). But not when the filesystem handle is closed.
<alecu> mandel, my impression is that the filesystem handle is a higher level concept that this layer does not understand or care about.
<nessita> alecu: good morning! thanks for the review. I have all fixed except the "we can have callback_done and errback_done get the "done" deferred from each generator via functools.partial", which I'm not sure how to implement. Could you give an example of what you had in mind when you proposed that?
<nessita> (since done will no longer be an instance variable, I'm not sure how to define callback_done in only one place an inject the deferred in every generator)
<alecu> nessita, good morning!
<alecu> nessita, "how to define callback_done in one place"... that
<alecu> nessita, "how to define callback_done in one place"... that's were you'll need partial
<alecu> nessita, you can make callback_done take "done" as a parameter
<nessita> right, already done
<nessita> and then, I can pass a reply_hanlder:
<alecu> nessita, and use partial on it to pass it to the reply handler
<nessita> partial(callback_done, done=done)
<alecu> let me refresh how to use partial
<nessita> http://docs.python.org/library/functools.html#functools.partial
<alecu> nessita, exactly
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> right?
<nessita> sounds weird to my eyes, I may need to get use to it :-)
<nessita> I will also improve using this handle_credentials_error
<nessita> which solves the same but using the 'hard way'
<mandel> alecu, managed to get here :)
<mandel> alecu, tell me
<alecu> mandel: cool
<alecu> mandel: your last bit on the channel was <mandel> alecu, I'm trying to get the page for you.. waiting for it too load to make sure is the correct one
<mandel> alecu, I was saying about looking at the FastIO callbacks which have more
<mandel> alecu, http://www.osronline.com/article.cfm?id=166
<alecu> mandel, and then I wrote:
<alecu> <alecu> mandel, I'm reading on minifilters too, which seem to be simpler and newer.
<alecu>  mandel, but what I understand is that they both (new minifilters and old filters) operate on a very lower layer. And they don't provide a way to receive the "file was closed" event.
<alecu>  mandel, the callbacks we may register will get called when writing the files (or perhaps even reading). But not when the filesystem handle is closed.
<alecu>  mandel, my impression is that the filesystem handle is a higher level concept that this layer does not understand or care about.
<alecu> and that's it.
<alecu> mandel, I mean, that's all I wrote.
<mandel> alecu, ok, hehhe
<mandel> alecu, so the low level does not know about closing, or the higher level, right?
<mandel> alecu, so it looks that the event nanny is a more realistic appraoch
<mandel> s/appraoch/approach
<nessita> gatox: yesterday night I added a commit message for your uninstall branch, so it landed
<mandel> nessita, I did not do the review due to alecus comment, is that ok with you?
<gatox> nessita, thanks!... and sorry to forgot about that
<nessita> mandel: I'm fixing them, I'll ping you as soon as they are fixed
<nessita> gatox: is ok!
<mandel> nessita, cool :)
<mandel> alecu, ?
<alecu> mandel, yes?
<alecu> mandel, I'm doing some tests with file locking with LockFileEx
<mandel> alecu, oh, ok, I'l doing some IRL with dropbox to see what the other guys are doing...
<mandel> alecu, I just wanted to know if you got my messagess, irc + dodgy connection == not knowing if things got read :P
<alecu> mandel, your last comment was "the event nanny is a more realistic approach"
<alecu> mandel, but I'm still not sure we can have a working nanny on windows if we can't get the real "file close" event.
<mandel> alecu, well, we can let the download nanny to try and step on file and deal with the case in which there was an exception
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure I'm following
<mandel> alecu, the download nanny is the one that will be dealing with the fact that there are opened files, we can tell if to instead commit the download file and deal with the possible exception if the file is locked
<mandel> alecu, if the file is locked, we tell it to try later and check if the stat is the expected one.. but I dont know how easy is that to be done
<alecu> mandel, "if the file is locked, we tell it to try later" is possible
<alecu> mandel, what do you mean by "check the stat is the expected one"?
<mandel> alecu, we try to move the file, is locked, user edits it, then we have a diff file and we should not step on it. If it is the same, that is opened just for read, we step on it
<alecu> mandel, also: you say "step on a file, and deal with the case in which there is an exception". But from a quick test, if the other application is not using file locks, then we can open the file with no problems.
<mandel> no?
<mandel> alecu, yes, so we step on it and when the application saves it, it will override it
<mandel> alecu, is there an issue with that?
<ralsina> I am back!
<alecu> mandel, the two bugs attached to this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/support-open-files/+merge/10930
<alecu> mandel, "Replaces documents *as I work on them*"
<alecu> mandel, that's what the nanny avoids, and that's why we would like to know that the file is not being used any longer by other applications.
<alecu> mandel, so that's why I'm not keen on the idea of letting the nanny "step on it"
<mandel> alecu, let me play with dropbox and we talk about later...
<mandel> alecu, I need to go for lunch now, talk to you later :)
<alecu> mandel, cool, I'll have breakfast then :-)
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> alecu: all changes/fixes pushed!
<rye> mandel, test
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, fagan, gatox, nessita, dobey: standup in 8'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> mandel, alecu, ralsina, dobey, fagan?
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel: you around?
<nessita> DONE: proposed branches for bug #831043, bug #818190 (waiting for reviews). Proposed a branch for bug #826791 (partial fix), also waiting for reviews.
<nessita> TODO: skip some tests in u1client to have cleaner runs, keep working on bug #813073
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831043 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Provide a linux implementation for login_email_password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831043
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818190 in ubuntuone-client "The Qt implementation is not filtering by appname correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818190
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826791 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Multiple IPC connections to syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826791
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 813073 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/813073 is private
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #829652, Bug #831985
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Bug #829365, Reset Password Page, Bug #829358
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829652 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829652 is private
<gatox> alecu, go
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 831985 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/831985 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829365 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829365 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829358 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829358 is private
<alecu> DONE: worked with mandel on fs events for the event nanny, with the help of facundo. Found some serious issues. Now testing a solution based on locks
<alecu> TODO: work on the locks based solution
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #828195, bug #833231, release/upload of installer
<dobey> λ TODO: get package list for joshuahoover,
<dobey> λ BLCK: Potential blockage coming from the sea in form of Hurricane Irene.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828195 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong graphical content in installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833231 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833231
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt stuff (re: hiring one more dev), worked on the xdg stuff, on the stderr stuff, reviews, calls, checked what the full test suite does on u1-client TODO: finish stderr, work on u1cp's "browse", make another release? reviews, calls BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments?
<nessita> no comments
<ralsina> eom then
<dobey> ralsina: why are all the 'design' bugs private?
<mandel_> nessita, ralsina me :P
<alecu> mandel, mandel_: go!
<mandel_> I'm a I too late?
<alecu> not too!
<nessita> mandel_: go!
<mandel_> DONE: Started later so that I can have more hours with alecu. Look at possible implementation of gettng the open events on windows, my brain hurts.
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i need two reviews from you pleaseeeeee :P
<gatox> ralsina already approved this one (small review): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/line-edit/+merge/72772
<gatox> ralsina, nessita this one is new (and quite big, because i moved all the test of setup_account to a new file: test_setup_account to follow the convention and I've added more tests... also fix all the issues in SetupAccountPage): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-form/+merge/72884
 * nessita adds to her TODO: reviews!!!
<gatox> nessita, nice......
<nessita> gatox: looking, also looking the one fro, yesteday
<ralsina> gatox: looking at the big one. [give stern look at mandel and dobey so they stay quiet]
<dobey> lol
<rye> mandel_, bip is set up
<dobey> ralsina: appropriately, 'Strut' by KMFDM is currently playing on my computer
<gatox> nessita, ralsina, i have to leave for a while..... i have to do a really important errands... the kind "i'm not going to be able yo get paid if i don't have this" errand :P
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> i'll be back in a while
<ralsina> gatox: SO DON"T!
<ralsina> gatox: just kidding, go
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita,  pong
<nessita> alecu: do we have any master bug for the eq_inotify failing tests?
<alecu> nessita, let me check
<nessita> alecu: ralsina and me decided to skip those tests in order to have a "clean" test run while you guys work on that, so I wanted to mention the bug number in the skip clause
<alecu> nessita, +1
<nessita> I can file one if there isn't any, I just wanted to avoid a dup
<nessita> alecu: there is! bug #820598
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820598 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test_eq_inotify are failing due to missing/out of order events (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820598
<alecu> nessita, great
<fagan> sorry was showing my room there during standup
 * fagan writes notes
<fagan> me
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Some CV pimping
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * what ever anyone needs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * No
<fagan> NOTE
<fagan> Tomorrow is my last day :(
<rye> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, I need you to run an experiment
<alecu> mandel, please download this: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CnN/
<alecu> mandel, and run the "locko.py" script there on windows
<karni> fagan: :O how dare you ping your CV on company time ;D hahah (j/k!)
<karni> /s/ping/pimp hah
<fagan> karni: haha
<karni> pinging your CV doesn't make sense at all lol
<alecu> mandel, but before locko.py is running, create a huge word document named "Document.doc"
<fagan> karni: my CV was good already but I made it a lot better
<fagan> :D
<alecu> mandel, and try saving many times while locko is running, till it breaks.
<karni> :)
<nessita> fagan: to whom?
<fagan> nessita: I meant pimping as in making it better
<alecu> bbiab
<nessita> fagan: I was asking re "was showing my room there during standup"
<fagan> nessita: oh just some girl who wanted to have a look at the room
<fagan> I dont know her personally
<fagan> my landlord brought her
<alecu> hmm
<alecu> ping mandel
<mandel_> ralsina, mumble?
<mandel_> or am I late?
<ralsina> I can't talk right now
<nessita> ralsina: have any ETA?
<mandel_> ralsina, ein? as in with me, about it, or that it has been posponed?
<ralsina> I am pretending I am a lawyer so I can still work in the office while my wife meets customers... maybe 45 minutes?
<ralsina> Just kidding about the pretending to be a lawyer part :-)
<mandel_> ralsina, sure, I have np, had I known that I would hav enot driven as fast hehehe
<mandel_> ralsina, yeah, no one would have believe it :P
<nessita> mandel_: alecu was looking for you
<mandel_> nessita, did you make the changes in your branch?
<mandel_> alecu, ping
<nessita> mandel_: yes
<nessita> mandel_: can you please re-review?
<mandel_> nessita, yes, that is why I was asking :)
<ralsina> mandel_: let me introduce you to Albino "Joe" Stefanuolo, lawyer to rockstars: http://lomejordelosmedios.blogspot.com/2011/03/el-dr-stefanuolo-con-olmedo-en-apaga-la.html
<mandel_> ralsina, does he do unix development too?
<mandel_> 'cause he has gone 99% already :P
<ralsina> mandel_: with hat beard, I bet he could
<mandel_> ralsina, if not him, the beard could do it ;)
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: did you got my review request last night?
<Chipaca> nessita: I didn't, no
<nessita> Chipaca: subject "Pedido de review (otro!) :-)"
<ralsina> nessita: got it, I was waiting for the fixes alecu asked before re-reviewing
<Chipaca> nessita: email?
<ralsina> nessita: it's the next in my list after diego's
<nessita> ralsina: what fixes? :-)
 * nessita reloads
<ralsina> I thought he asked you to change something about callbacks here earlier? Or was that another branch?
<nessita> ralsina: there is no review from alecu, maybe you mized up with another branch
<nessita> ralsina: right, the one with the callbacks is another one, which mandel and alecu are reviewing
<nessita> Chipaca: yeap
<ralsina> ok then, mixed them up, will start review in about 15'
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> review as in tests?
<ralsina> dobey: review her branch?
<dobey> ralsina: no, i thought nessita was asking you/chipaca about the email re: tests :)
<ralsina> dobey: no, another mail :-)
<nessita> dobey: no, I guess we can talk about that when we're with less hurry (both you and the porting team)
<Chipaca> nessita: +1 :)
<dobey> it is slightly amusing that the 'linux' team is smaller than the windows team now :P
<nessita> Chipaca: that was *fast*, thanks!
<dobey> amsuing in the sadomasochistic sense
<nessita> dobey: I prefer the term "porting" team
<dobey> nessita: there are multiple 'porting' teams then :)
<mandel_> dobey, I gladly join the linux team :P
<dobey> mandel_: haha, i'm sure ralsina would *love* it if you and i were 'the linux team' :)
 * Chipaca pulls mandel_ back by the eyebrows
<mandel_> dobey, why? would there be anyhting wrong ;)
 * ralsina considers putting both on OSX
<dobey> ralsina: does that mean you're going to buy me a new mac?
<mandel_> sweet! unix but no unix... now that jobs is not there we could fix a number of things :P
<ralsina> dobey: no, you would work remotely over VNC an a collocated mac mini
<ralsina> dobey: runnin OSX server
<ralsina> dobey: in ukrainian
<dobey> at least ukraine has fast internet
<mandel_> nessita, I'm confused why the decoratro maybe_emit_error is defined inside FakedProxy?
<dobey> much better than argentina :)
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on only-one-tool
<nessita> mandel_: is a helper to have a fakedproxy emitting different stuff depending on the state. So, if no error_dict, success signals will be sent. If not, error signal will be trigerred
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!!!
<ralsina> dobey: no no no, it would be located in argentina, but configured i ukrainian
<mandel_> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel_: need more specifics? (I can)
<mandel_> nessita, no, I got it as soon as you mentioned it :)
<nessita> awesome!
<mandel_> nessita, done the code review, running tests on windows & linux now
<nessita> nice
<gatox> i'm back!
<nessita> gatox: all good?
<gatox> nessita, yes... everything seems to be ok :P
<nessita> great!
<nessita> gatox: I added NF to both branches, let me know if you have questions
<gatox> nessita, now i'm going to start with one of my many bugs :P
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, i've read the NF.... i'll apply the changes right now!
<nessita> :-)
<tntc> any progress on the freaky couch_Db server?
<ralsina> nessita: could I get a rereview for this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72747
<duanedesign> hello tntc
<nessita> ralsina: yes!
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: If I could get another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72747 please?
<mandel_> ralsina, got it! let me finisht with nessitas first..
<ralsina> mandel_: cool, thx
<mandel_> ralsina, there is a needs fixing, have you fixed it?
<ralsina> mandel_: yes
<duanedesign> tntc: I think we might now something more definitive the first or second week in September.
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<gatox> nessita, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/line-edit/+merge/72772
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina: are we having mumble before .ar lunch?
<ralsina> if it's not too late for mandel, could it be after?
<ralsina> i still have some noise problems
<tntc> duanedesign: ok cool, thanks
<mandel_> ralsina, after can be good
<mandel_> what time?
<ralsina> in 80 minutes?
<nessita> ralsina: isn't too late for Chipaca? (maybe you can send report afterwards if yes)
<Chipaca> no, 80 minutes is fine
<ralsina> Ok then
<nessita> is a date! (?)
<nessita> ralsina: approving logebetterererer
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: com.ubuntu.sso.CredentialsManagement.register can only fire one of AuthorizationDenied, CredentialsFound, and CredentialsError ?
<ralsina> I had a log-betterest but I thought it was too much ;-)
<nessita> Chipaca: yes (if not, is a bug)
<mandel_> nessita,  ins your branch which tests are meant to pass?
<mandel_> on windows I mean
<nessita> mandel_: all credentials related
<nessita> it tests\platform\test_credentials and the platform specific version. But please run the whole suite! ;-)
<nessita> mandel_: only tests failing should be tests_fsm, test_qe_inotify and eventsnanny
<nessita> mandel_: I'm proposing a branch to skip those until you and alecu fix them (by fixing the FS notificactions)
<mandel_> ok
<nessita> but in trunk they still fai;
<nessita> l
<mandel_> just double checking :)
<nessita> great
<gatox> nessita, lint issue fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/line-edit/+merge/72772
<nessita> ack
 * mandel_ has a mental block... goes for a coffee
 * mandel_ back and considering to jump of a bridge... bloody windows
<dpm> hey Ubuntu One people, I'm organizing Ubuntu App Developer Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek) and it'd be great to have some content on the Ubuntu One APIs. I'd normally bug aquarius for that, but he's on holiday. Who would be up for an IRC session giving an overview of the Ubuntu One APIs and how application developers can use them?
<dpm> (don't raise all your hands at once)
<mandel_> dpm, pido no, pregunta a nessita  :P
<dpm> mandel_, cobarde :P
<nessita> dpm: so, since aquarius is in holiday, I would advice asking Chipaca about this
<nessita> and yes, I'm a coward too :-D
<nessita> dpm: nah, is just that we're so behind in our current task that is complicated to allocate time for this any time soon
<mandel_> dpm, what did you expect from a guy from Mallorca, :P
<Chipaca> dpm: when is the week?
<dpm> mandel_, yeah, and after I heard where you're moving to, I can only expect less! ;)
<dpm> Chipaca, 5th to 9th Sept -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<Chipaca> dpm: aq comes back next week, but that week both him and i are sprinting. We can probably spare an hour for you though :)
<dpm> nessita, mandel_, anyway thanks for delegating and directing me to the right person :-)
<mandel_> dpm, hehe
<dpm> Chipaca, that'd be awesome, thanks! For scheduling purposes, which of the free slots ^^ would work best for you?
<Chipaca> dpm: preliminarily, i'd say the wednesday at 18z
<Chipaca> dpm: i'm assuming i can change this next week if necessary :)
<dpm> Chipaca, yeah, if the schedule is full you might need to negotiate with other session leaders, but I can assist in that or swap my session's slot if that works better
<Chipaca> dpm: ok
<dpm> Chipaca, I'll put your name down and let you sort out with Stuart if he wants to do the talk instead, or co-present or whatever. Does that sound ok?
<Chipaca> dpm: that sounds fine
<dpm> Chipaca, excellent, thanks!
 * nessita -> lunch
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina, mandel, alecu, gatox: is it mumble time, isn't it?
<ralsina> indeed
<alecu> seems like it
<ralsina> mandel, I am talking to you ;-)
<mandel_> ralsina, sorry one sec
<ralsina> dobey: could you send beuno your tarmac config so we can have something on canonistack before Irene arrives?
<mandel_> ralsina, nessita, alecu, gatox : here you have it in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/674658/
<mandel_> will share in u1 in a sec
<mandel_> ralsina, nessita, alecu, gatox : better this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674660/
<gatox> ralsina, nessita please another quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/cancel-prompt/+merge/72929
<dobey> hrmm, need to do some more releases for oneiric i guess
<mandel_> nessita, lets wait for alecu to sort it out
<mandel_> nessita, in the mean time, did you get the script?
<nessita> mandel_: I got it, did not run it
<ralsina> gatox: checking
<mandel_> nessita, ok, but use the second one, the access flag should not be there.. I added it during a test and does not work...
<nessita> alecu: tomorrow 9am ART works for you?
<mandel_> nessita, should be the second link I gave you
<alecu> nessita, sounds reasonable
<nessita> mandel_: does that work for you?
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<mandel_> alecu, nessita so, how do we doit, alecu you take the sso or should i?
<alecu> mandel_, I'll work on the sso after you eod
<alecu> mandel_, well, I'm about to have lunch anyway :-)
<mandel_> ralsina, you did see that is approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/log-betterer/+merge/72747
<nessita> mandel_: alecu said he's taking that since you'll eod pretty soon. You both should analyze a bit further the failing tests, leaving the 'download nany' aside
<ralsina> mandel_: merged already
<nessita> mandel_, alecu: did you guys finished my review?
<alecu> mandel_, and I'll start early tomorrow as well, so we can analize a bit the other stuff that won't work besides the download nanny
<mandel_> nessita, ok, I'll take care of analyzing the tests and well get back with that to everyone tom, sounds that ok?
<alecu> nessita, no, I did not.
<mandel_> nessita, yes, I was about to check the results of the tests :)
<alecu> mandel_ you can also work on the special project
<mandel_> I left them running
<nessita> mandel_: thanks!
<mandel_> alecu, nessita I'll do both... I'll be writting docs.. how boring :(
<mandel_> nessita, I need to go of 30 min to walk the dog or he will die
<nessita> sure
<mandel_> will be back
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on cancel-prompt
<gatox> ralsina, nice
<gatox> ralsina, totally not related to anything....... but....... do you have qt assistant installed?
<ralsina> gatox: I don't know
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: yes I do!
<ralsina> gatox: but it has no docs
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhhh jeje ok, don't worry
<dobey> oi, why am i so tired?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita changes applied: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-form/+merge/72884
<ralsina> dobey: old age.
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<dobey> ralsina: probably :(
<ralsina> dobey: the good news are: everyone *else* is getting old at the same rate
<ralsina> So basically, everyone around us is the same age all the time. Relatively speaking.
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on ui-form
<dobey> meh
<gatox> ralsina, yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<nessita> gatox: could you please unify all the imports from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py?
<nessita> bah, is not sctrictly needed
<nessita> gatox: no need, only if there is anything else to change (I'll let you know)
<nessita> ralsina: look! a branch that makes all the test pass (or being skipped) in windows! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-test-run/+merge/72938
<gatox> nessita, ok...... let me know...... no problem
<ralsina> nessita: testing!
<nessita> gatox: seems like the +    is_fake = True attr from FakeController is not used?
<nessita> can you remove if so, please?
<gatox> nessita, ok...... and unify imports :P
<nessita> please :-D
<gatox> nessita, done
<ralsina> nessita: almost there: FAILED (skips=88, failures=2, errors=28, successes=2118)
<ralsina> nessita: checking out what failed
<nessita> ralsina: wow, please send me the output
<nessita> or paste
<ralsina>  nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674733/
<ralsina> a bunch are a missing logging.conf
<nessita> ralsina: right, you need that in place
<nessita> under data/
<nessita> make would do
<nessita> or copy it from linux
<ralsina> yep, re-running now
<ralsina> I added a logging.conf to windows/ so we have one handy
<nessita> there are some weird errors related to quota_exceeded...
<nessita> let me know when the new run finishes
<ralsina> nessita: better: FAILED (skips=88, failures=2, errors=19, successes=2128) output at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674739/
<nessita> thanks, I'll look as soon as I finish gatox's branch
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I am leaving to pick up the kid
<ralsina> will be back in 30 or so
<nessita> gatox: 2 more needs fixing, please note the 3rd entry in the comment is an FYI (no need to change it)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hi there! I'm trying to debug some weirdness (really weird errors) on a run that ralsina made of u1client tests in windows. I get no error nor failure, and he gets plenty. Most of the error are related to status_listener/aggregator, so it sounds odd. Can you please make a full run of lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-test-run?
<nessita> I would like to see what kind of results your have
<alecu> sure!
<gatox> so..... EOD for me..... i'll have a branch with serveral changes in setup account to gain more space ready for tomorrow morning.......
<nessita> ralsina: the common denominator for those failures is that they are tests that use mock 'heavily'. Any chance that lib is busted?
<nessita> gatox: ok! shall I re-review?
<gatox> nessita, the last one?? yes..... it's ready
<gatox> nessita, i'll be connected, so let me know if you find something please!!! i can fix that while i do some other thing
<nessita> gatox: I added more NFś
<nessita> gatox: I mentioned that a little ago
<gatox> nessita, oh let me check
<nessita> "(04:17:06 PM) nessita: gatox: 2 more needs fixing, please note the 3rd entry in the comment is an FYI (no need to change it)"
<gatox> nessita, ok....... i'll fix that now..... and let you know
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: it would surprise me that mock is broken here, but I can reinstall and retry
<nessita> ralsina: wait, I'm uploadng a fix
<nessita> which is mostly a guess
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<gatox> nessita, now is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-form/+merge/72884
<nessita> ralsina: seems like all the issues you have in the test run come from the status_listener. So, for test_main, I'm patching the thing to do not create it (since is irrelevant for the suite)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please try revno 1118?
<gatox> nessita, please let me know if you find something else
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense. Trying it!
<nessita> gatox: ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_setup_account.py:
<nessita>     60:  [C0111, FakeValidationDict] Missing docstring
<nessita>     83:  [C0111, FakeValidationDict.wrapper.inner] Missing docstring
<gatox> nessita, my bad
<nessita>     627:  [E0102, FakeWizard] class already defined line 612 (this is a weird one?)
<gatox> nessita, what??
<gatox> weird.......
<nessita> gatox: FakeWizard is defined twice in test_gui.py
<nessita> not a change from you, apparently
<gatox> nessita, i'll remove the other one
<nessita> and is not needed
<nessita> can you please removed both?
<nessita> in test_gui.py none is used
<nessita> (now that you moved the code)
<nessita> gatox: and I guess that should be all!
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> looking!
<nessita> gatox: approved! great work!
<ralsina> nessita: almost there! FAILED (skips=88, failures=2, errors=6, successes=2142) -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674761/
<gatox> nessita, thanks!!
 * gatox is happy
<nessita> alecu: how did the test run go?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please run the tests.syncdaemon.test_status_listener.QuotaExceededStatusTestCase.test_root_quota_exceeded in isolation and confirm it fails every time?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<alecu> nessita, uh, I forgot to set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR. I'm running it again.
<alecu> sorry
<nessita> no prob!
<ralsina> nessita: running isolated, works every time
<nessita> gah
<nessita> gah gah gah
<nessita> ralsina: can you please run this suite? tests.syncdaemon.test_status_listener
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: 24 successes 0 failures
<nessita> this one? tests.status.test_aggregator
<ralsina> 116 successes
<nessita> the whole tests.syncdaemon?
<ralsina> got errors on that one
<nessita> can you paste please?
<ralsina> nessita: capturing output now
<ralsina> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674775/
<ralsina> nessita: it's not the whole thing because it seems to have hung fr some reason. re-running it
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> hangs in that test when I redirect to a file for some reason. But anyway that includes an error and an OK that has an error deleting files in it
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> ralsina: grm, I wonder what different setup is there in your env
<nessita> facundobatista: is there any chance you attend to a meeting in mumble with alecu, mandel and me tomorrow 9am ART?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, there is
<ralsina> nessita: I wonder too
<nessita> facundobatista: is a date!
<facundobatista> nessita, is a timestamp!
<facundobatista> nessita, is a plane!
<facundobatista> nessita, no, is superman!
<nessita> lol
<facundobatista> nessita, the subject will be...?
<ralsina> nessita: I say land that, and I know I have to check the few that fail for me
<nessita> facundobatista: FS events: how important are they to us?
<ralsina> at least it's 20 and not 80 now, so it's an improvement
<nessita> :-P
<facundobatista> nessita, ah, that is easy
<nessita> ralsina: I have one more fix to test, another educated guess
 * facundobatista doesn't have to study for tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita: ok, a tu disposición
<nessita> my educated guess broke terribly, trying a second one
<nessita> ralsina: revno 1119, last try to today at least
<ralsina> nessita: trying!
<alecu> nessita, FAILED (skips=88, failures=4, errors=17, successes=2119) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674786/
<alecu> nessita, should I try the latest revno too?
<nessita> alecu: yes, and please confirm you're running my branch, since it specifically fixes the test_create_shares_link_existing which was failing "truthfully"
<nessita> alecu: and in your run that test is failing, which is odd given the fix I applied
<nessita> alecu: also, test_guess_metadata_version_4 should be skipped, and is not in your run, which also smells
<nessita> ah no, sorry
<nessita> alecu: that test is not skipped
<nessita> alecu: at least you're having similar errors than ralsina! :-) which is good
<alecu> nessita, I've ran the "clean-test-run" branch; the only thing that might have happened is that the merge was not right, and what ended up being tested was trunk.
<alecu> nessita, I'm setting up the review branch again, and will run the tests again.
<nessita> alecu: hum, the skipped tests are from my branch, so maybe the test failure is legit
<nessita> which puzzles me, but I should debug if you confirm is still there
<ralsina> nessita: skips=88, failures=2, errors=9, successes=2139 -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674789/
<nessita> worse than before :-/
<alecu> nessita, btw: for each test run I usually set a different TRIAL_TEMP_DIR
<ralsina> nessita: slightly
<ralsina> nessita: the difference is more "reactor unclean" errors
<nessita> evidently there are some test interaction that are messing up the env
<ralsina> nessita: which may be a timing issue hiding them from you
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ok, I'll try to review the test from tests/syncdaemon tomorrow, eye balling and see if anything comes up
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<jo-erlend> In the u1 control panel... Where do those pages/tabs come from? I really like them. Is that a qt-thing?
<nessita> jo-erlend: in ubuntu you mean?
<jo-erlend> nessita, yes.
<nessita> jo-erlend: is GTK. We're using a regular gtk.Notebook and we're applying some styling using rc styles
<jo-erlend> oh.
<nessita> jo-erlend: the style is located in the ubuntuone.rc file
<jo-erlend> great. Thanks :)
<nessita> /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/ubuntuone.rc
<nessita> you're welcomed!
<nessita> welcome*
<ralsina> I am taking a break now, will do a release late tonight. Alecu, if you make progress in the connection thing let me know, ok?
<alecu> ralsina, sure.
<dobey> nessita: it is NOT a notebook. the tabs are buttons. the notebook tabs are actually hidden :)
<nessita> dobey: you're right! I forgot about that
<nessita> jo-erlend: I forgot that we were hidding the notebook's tab, and using buttons instead ^
<nessita> but the style does come from the rc I pointed out
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<alecu> nessita, FAILED (skips=88, failures=4, errors=2, successes=2134) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674815/
<nessita> looking
 * alecu brbs
<jo-erlend> hmm. I have an Ubuntu One account and I have 5GB of space. File sync works perfectly. But the U1 webpage, on My Accounts, tell me that I'm not subscribed to Ubuntu One Free. Why is that?
<nessita> jo-erlend: hum, when did you create this user?
<jo-erlend> nessita, a couple of years ago, I think.
<nessita> beuno: does that ring any bell? ^
<nessita> beuno: lisette had this as well, but I thought it was a bug in our windows end
<nessita> jo-erlend: have you recently added a new device to your U1 account?
<jo-erlend> nessita, not very recently. I don't think I've added any new devices since the up to 5GB.
<nessita> jo-erlend: thanks for the accuracy in the answer. Let's see if beuno had som input in this
<nessita> joshuahoover: have you got any report like jo-erlend's above?
<jo-erlend> Start Date:    03rd October 2009
<nessita> jo-erlend: under https://one.ubuntu.com/account/, in the Devices section, what's the newest device registered there?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu One @ jedesktop (linked on 30 Jul 2011)
<jo-erlend> I don't understand that. I've been using that for a long time.
<jo-erlend> it is possible that I've changed the hostname for it though. I don't remember when I did that.
<nessita> jo-erlend: so, the account and the devices tokens are 2 separated things... you sure you did not "login" using the controlpanel, for example, on that date, in that device?
<jo-erlend> nessita, I'm not sure about that at all.
<nessita> jo-erlend: so, every time you login into Ubuntu One in a device (for example you installed a new version of ubuntu and started fresh) a new device is registered to Ubuntu One
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'm looking...
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ok, I gotta go
<joshuahoover> jo-erlend: when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ it shows you're not subscribed, correct?
<nhaines> nessita: I've noticed the same thing on my account, ever since the upgrade from 2GB to 5GB.  Although I am an U1M subscriber so I have 25GB.
<joshuahoover> nhaines: are you able to sync files?
<nessita> nhaines: thanks for the information!
<nhaines> joshuahoover: everything works beautifully.
<nessita> joshuahoover: could you please follow up if beuno has any ideas about this? sounds like a bug when upgrading some accounts
<nessita> since I see myself subscribed, for example
<nessita> I rally gotta go!
<nessita> really*
<nessita> bye all!
<nhaines> Between U1F and U1M on my phone and testing oneiric at work and on my laptop, I readd devices constantly.  :)
<nhaines> nessita: take care!  :)
<joshuahoover> nhaines: right, ok, this is related to a (private) bug that is assigned to our web team...it's private because it includes information for troubleshooting that needs to remain private (specific user account info)
<nessita> thanks!
<jo-erlend> under Services > Ubuntu One Free, it says: «You are not subscribed yet». Further down the page, under «Your storage», it says: «Your current storage is composed of: «5GB with Ubuntu One Free»
<nhaines> joshuahoover: I'm not super concerned about it, I thought it was either an implementation detail or a cosmetic bug.  It's on my list of things to file in LP.
<joshuahoover> nhaines, jo-erlend: the bug is where you have a free subscription but it shows "You are not subscribed" when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account
<nhaines> joshuahoover: so if I can do anything to help, just let me know.  :)
<joshuahoover> nhaines: cool, thanks, and sorry for the confusion
<nhaines> joshuahoover: I started out with U1 way back in beta... so it's all good.
<nhaines> Yay, my account's subcription status display is fixed.  \o/
<jo-erlend> nhaines, what did you do? :)
<jo-erlend> is it possible that there is a correlation between this bug and the couch bug?
<nhaines> jo-erlend: I think joshuahoover poked it.  Maybe.  :)
<jo-erlend> nhaines?
<nhaines> jo-erlend: I didn't do anything to change the display.
<nhaines> I doubt this and the couch bug are related though.
<jo-erlend> ok. It was just a thought.
<jo-erlend> brb -- reboot
#ubuntuone 2011-08-26
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I have ubuntu one notifications popping up every minute, it's always the same text - does anyone else see anything similar?
<vds> dholbach, maybe rye could help here
<rye> dholbach, what text is popping up?
<fagan> morning
<dholbach> rye, "Uploading X and 200 other files to Ubuntu One." or some such
<fagan> dholbach: what version of ubuntu?~
<dholbach> and it doesn't seem to pay attention to the upload limit I set :)
<dholbach> oneiric
 * fagan hasnt actually been able to test oneiric yet :/
<dholbach> I hope somebody else was able to test it already :)
<rye> dholbach, could you please open ubuntu one control panel and see what state it is in
<dholbach> rye, "Files are being synced"
<rye> dholbach, ok, and in the terminal - u1sdtool --status?
<dholbach> rye, in the meantime it stopped displaying the message, but it showed it at least 20 times when I started my session this morning (and indeed, I gave it a big task of uploading a lot of files yesterday night)
<dholbach> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675082/
<dholbach> do I have to stop/start the u1s daemon to make it accept the upload limit?
<fagan> mandel: morning need anything?
<rye> dholbach, could you please pastebin grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log ?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> oh, the file does not exist?
 * fagan thinks that may be part of the problem :D
<dholbach> ah, found it in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<fagan> ahhh
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675087/
<JamesTait> Hello, hello! Happy Friday!
<rye> dholbach, well, it is progressing extremely slowly
<rye> dholbach, what's u1sdtool --waiting ?
<rye> like... 1 file per 2 minutes - this is weird, unless the files are huge
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<dholbach> 278
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<dholbach> they're MP3s and I upload them with ~70-80K/s
<dholbach> my connection is not exactly fast, so I realise that it will take a while
<dholbach> but still I'm wondering why it doesn't respect my upload limit (showing 20-30 notifications I can more easily ignore :-))
<mandel_> morning all!
<mandel_> o/
<rye> dholbach, re: download limit - bug#720707
<rye> bug #720707
<dholbach> aha!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes) (affects: 24) (dups: 6) (heat: 83)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<dholbach> thanks rye
<dholbach> I'll subscribe
<dholbach> ok, I'll try out wondershaper too
 * mandel says hi from the bip server!
 * mandel is very happy :)
<fagan> mandel: bip?
<fagan> oh and do you need any help with anything?
<mandel> fagan, not really, I'm looking at failing tests on windows to try and find if they are related to the download nany... very boring :(
<mandel> fagan, last day, right?
<fagan> mandel: yep :(
<mandel> fagan, well, I hope you will still be around, is free software at the end, right?
<mandel> :P
<fagan> mandel: true but its not really the same and ill be busy hopefully working
 * fagan emailed his cv around a bit 
<mandel> yeah, I know, I was in the community of ubuntu one before... you work less but nevetheless you already know all of us :)
<fagan> mandel: yeah true and really you guys are really cool :D
 * fagan isnt sucking up 
<mandel> fagan, you should go out 2night and drink some tequila ;)
<fagan> mandel: I have an uncle's wedding to go to
<fagan> ill be on the soft stuff :D
<karni> Good morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> yo fagan
<fagan> I wonder if its a good thing that my cv fits on 1 page
<fagan> Chipaca: ^ :)
<karni> fagan: so what? so does mine. are you ashamed of that fact?
<fagan> karni: well ive seen CVs that span like 3 pages
<karni> fagan: it's not about the page count, it's about quality
<karni> plus, at that age, it's hard to have a 3 page CV, come on
<fagan> karni: well I do have an nice CV I suppose
<karni> fagan: nothing to worry about then
<fagan> im actually fiddling around with the look
<fagan> the funny thing I was at 2 seperate interviews that said they just throw out CVs that are really really long
 * fagan coffee
<karni> fagan: I keep mine simple. Once they wanted to hire me (just before Canonical), and first thing he did with my documents was.. to put them aside and talk to me for 1 hour.
<mandel> fagan, yes, that is common, also writing that you know lots of langs with your age is also a bad idea...
<fagan> mandel: well I have used a good few by now
<fagan> mandel: like I did 3 alone in college
<fagan> or was it 4
<fagan> thats not including html css..etc
<fagan> mandel: I did cut out a few langs though
<fagan> like I left out C# even though I did a project in it because I havent used it in a while for example
<fagan> And I pulled 8086 since no one would care if I could write it anyway :D
<fagan> I wonder should I put in some of what I did during my internship in the work experience bit
<mandel> fagan, yes, put languages that you are ok with and certainly do write the amoun fo exp in years...
<mandel> no one minds if you just have 6 montsh of experience in a lang when you just got out of uni
<fagan> mandel: well im down to the main languages that ive written stuff in
<mandel> fagan, and yes, do put more or less what you did in the internship
<fagan> mandel: cool
<fagan> hmmmmmm I think I have it good now
 * fagan spell checks and stuff
<mandel> fagan, do not put too many details, give hints so that they have thins to ask you about
<fagan> mandel: yeah I put in a 1 line thing no detail at all
<mandel> fagan, back in manchester uni we had a student center that hlped writing cv, don you have that in yours?
<fagan> mandel: nope :/
<fagan> the carlow IT one is just more or less a place to send your CVs so they can be passed on to employers
<mandel> fagan, hmm and they don't give you a hand... lame...
<mandel> it seems that student services in UK are better then
<fagan> mandel: well my college is really small
<fagan> so I suppose they cant afford it
<fagan> like we still have a building more or less made of cardboard
<fagan> :D
<mandel> haha
<fagan> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1Cyu/ good?
<fagan> crap need to fix capital letters
<fagan> I added the gaming bit because real time stratagy games require problem solving skills, mental speed..etc
<fagan> so it might be something for talking about in an interview
<karni> fagan: :O
<fagan> karni: sup?
<fagan> :)
<karni> fagan: I just read that "gaming bit" and I felt it was way out of place. But that's just me.
<fagan> karni: well do you get why I put it in?
<fagan> I had a chat with someone about it before and he made a good point about it
<karni> fagan: If "problem solving skills and mental speed" are the arguments, you just made my day ;d
<karni> "Yes, Mr Fagan. We like that you've been playing games. We haven't had anyone like you before! You got the job." ;)
<fagan> karni: no no its more like shane so you put this thing about gaming on your cv explain :D
<karni> hmm ;)
<karni> "Right! So.. [goes on for 3 hours about strategy games ;>]"
<fagan> "well it requires real problem solving skills, mental speed, fast typing..etc"
<fagan> Its not like im saying im a great fifa player
<fagan> (which I am too)
 * fagan forgot to put in he can play harmonica :D
<mandel> fagan, let me take a look
<mandel> fagan, by the way, I'm really picky :P
<fagan> mandel: well shoot away :)
<fagan> karni, mandel what do you guys think of the look overall of it
 * karni hasn't had time to look. I'll have a look.
<fagan> karni: cool thanks :)
<karni> d'oh! "Could not locate object" o_O
<karni> public files down or is it just me?
<karni> fagan: plz check if you can download it from public link
<fagan> karni: I just updated it ill fix it
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/1Cz6/
<mandel> fagan, looking know.. I had some issues with the network... again
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<fagan> its cool dude
<mandel> yeah, but thkx to rye bip server I get all the backlogs \o/
<fagan> mandel: whats a bip server?
<karni> fagan: shouldn't course elements start with capital letters? (?)
<karni> fagan: IRC proxy. google bip irc
<fagan> karni: ah ok fixing
<rye> fagan, looks ok from here, so there appears to be only some updown servers are having issues
<fagan> ah cool I just ssh when I could be bothered :)
<rye> testing my awesomely limited rest api app...
<karni> fagan: wordpress
<karni>  *Wordpress
<fagan> karni: cool
<karni> rye: written something cool?
<rye> karni, blog.rtg.in.ua :)
<rye> hm, updowns look ok to me...
<karni> rye: OMFG how awesome is that! *pulls his hairs off his head* :D
<rye> ooh, something broke upon upload
<karni> rye: people will LOVE it!
<rye> karni, well, it is not unicode friendly and not yet reliable enough. I plan to sit and add everything it is missing one evening... such as login, config, etc - that would make it a self-contained application
<karni> rye: what is .gpass if I may ask?
<karni> rye: yeah!!! you're full of awesomeness dude
<rye> karni, password management application. Looks like already abandoned but works for me
<karni> rye: publishing files from command line and everybody loves you (as if we didn't already.. :P)
<karni> rye: that one? http://projects.netlab.jp/gpass/
 * karni uses keepassx but misses CLI utilities
<rye> karni, you know, I was pretty confused when I found nobody has done a simple shell for U1 files... But now I have a reference implementation I can send people to... as well as sso login. Looks like it help a lot to have code around
<rye> karni, no, it is not CLI, unfortunately.
<ralsina> rye: this is meant to be self contained (ie: not require SSO to be installed?)
<karni> rye: I did a really simple client in Java last holiday, but it used u1-client-protocol instead of REST API
<karni> rye: by the way, thanks for your kind words in the first paragraph! :)
<rye> karni, once blogger fixes their escaping i will make that web&amp;Mobile back into Web&Mobile. But you are very welcome. The application is awesome. Period
<rye> karni, i tried to do that to
<rye> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> rye: cool!
<karni> rye: :))
<rye> karni, it was quite a hard experience. Then i tried to do that with the zero version of file api, found that i cannot upload/download files and gave up
<ralsina> ok, off to take the kid to school
<karni> rye: uhm, right.
<karni> rye: I just thought "omg if somebody writes a GUI backed by rye's client, we'll have user friendly access from any python-supporting platform" :)
<rye> karni, if nobody else picks this up, fuse backend ftw!
<karni> rye: wohooo!
 * karni facepalms, fuse of course!
<ralsina> fuse backends are a thing of the devil. But yes, would be cool :-)
<rye> karni, you might like to know that U1 was at one point a fuse backend, I learned a lot from tcole about this
<karni> rye: w00t, why did we leave it?
<rye> karni, kernel panics
<karni> huh
<rye> karni, and no proper refresh ability (the underlying fs could not signel "hey, there is something new in the folder"!)
<karni> I see rye.
<rye> karni, and I suspect that it would have been slow w/o client cache
<rye> I see karni
<karni> :D
<karni> back to work :)
<rye> what's wrong with my typing. Ergonomic keyboard makes me mistype things :(
<karni> rye: btw I didn't notice 'publish remote' before, sweeeet! :)
<facundobatista> Holaaaaa
<rye> karni, yeeeah, an extension of ftp protocol
<karni> hi facundobatista \o
<rye> so, oneiric, will you run today?
<facundobatista> Hola karni!
<karni> fagan: "Engineering manager online services
<karni> Engineering Manager, Online Services
<karni> fagan: etc with uppercasing stuff
<karni> fagan: if you want, have a look at how I've laid out mine http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CzI/
<fagan> morning nessita
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> karni: hmmmm I was told not to put most of my info on my CV just to strip it down to the phone since they would need that for the interview process
<karni> hello nessita !
<nessita> hi fagan, karni!
 * fagan just removed email..etc from my CV
<karni> fagan: Perhaps that depends on the country. I submitted nothing for interview process apart from my email (so they could test my skills online, pre-interview), so later they had all my info on cv.
<fagan> karni: well they would have the email from the address you sent the cv in from right?
<karni> fagan: I gave it on paper, right before the interview. Like I said, they weren't even interested. It's a young company, and they cared what I had in my head, rather than on paper.
<fagan> karni: interesting
<karni> fagan: Perhaps because I was found by them /by a friend/, not that I found them.
<fagan> karni: same with me in a way :)
<karni> So that may be an exception. anyway, we include that info in Poland
<fagan> karni: yeah I dont know need a second opinion
<fagan> nessita: to put the email on the CV or not?
<nessita> fagan: email always in the CV
<fagan> nessita: cool
<karni> ;)
<fagan> karni: I changed the colours to light grey and orange for links now :)
 * karni likes to keep it simple
<fagan> karni: was talking with mandel and he reccomended spicing up the look
<karni> pimp my cv ;)
<fagan> karni: yo dawg I hear you like CVs
 * fagan just giggled at his own joke 
<fagan> Ok new revision http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CzT/
<fagan> nessita: what do you think ^
<fagan> is it me or is the @ in the ubuntu font really interesting looking
<fagan> hmmmm and removing the underline from the hyperlinks makes them look so much cooler
<nessita> fagan: I need to prep some stuff for a call I'm having soon, sorry, I can't look at the pdf now
<fagan> nessita: its cool have a look later im not going anywhere for a few hours at least :D
<jo-erlend> I thought I'd move my music collection to Ubuntu One. In the beginning, it looked fine, but now the transfer is so slow that it seems impossible. I'm talking about speeds in the range 50Bytes/second up to 4KiB. When you're talking about gibibytes, that means it'll take approximately a half infinity. Any ideas why this is happening?
<nessita> jo-erlend: let me ask around
<fagan> jo-erlend: there is something going on rye was saying
<fagan> nessita: updown is having issues
<nessita> fagan: oh
<nessita> jo-erlend: seems like the server that actually manages content upload/donwload is having issues
<rye> jo-erlend, are you using the file sync client or the web interface?
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<rye> 'cause updowns are only for public files/web file access and rest api...
<jo-erlend> rye, the filesync client. When I open a file from the web, it seems fast enough.
<jo-erlend> I should've mentioned that. Sorry.
<rye> jo-erlend, ok, let me check the logs
<jo-erlend> in about 6 hours, I've been able to download 425 MB. I can normally download about 2MiB/s.
<jo-erlend> oh, and I'm on oneiric, upgraded yesterday.
<rye> jo-erlend, are you uploading or downloading files, sorry?
<karni> Note to self: duplicates in off-line play list http://ubuntuone.com/p/1Czd/
<karni> worse, some tracks multiple times. probably problem with cache deserialization
<jo-erlend> rye, yes, I am. :) My desktop has a wired connection to my laptop, which has a wireless connection that is shared with the desktop. The desktop is uploading and the laptop is downloading.
<rye> jo-erlend, uh. that makes it go to U1 and then back to local network, where do you see 50Bytes/s - on desktop or laptop?
<nessita> gatox: hi there. DO I owe you any review?
<jo-erlend> rye, both.
<gatox> nessita, only a REALLY small one
<nessita> gatox: shoot
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/cancel-prompt/+merge/72929
<gatox> ralsina, nessita question...... i don't know for which one... now that the button "show terms of service" will dissapear and became a link..... the TOS page/widget... shouldn't be removed??
<nessita> gatox: yes, it should
<jo-erlend> is the windows client usable?
<gatox> nessita, ok....... removing it
<nessita> jo-erlend: not yet, but soon :-)
<jo-erlend> is there only filesync for Windows, or does it have desktopcouch as well?
<nessita> gatox: also, the checkbox about the terms do not have to be checked by default
<nessita> gatox: I just confirmed with liseete
<nessita> gatox: so, can you please also solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/834152 while you're at it?
<gatox> nessita, make sense
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834152 in ubuntu-sso-client "The agreement checkbox shouldn't be checked by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: there is no need to add the " \ when cutting long strings inside parenthesis
<nessita> and is actually not recommended by pep8
<gatox> nessita, ok..... removing it......
<mandel> nessita, can you open the google doc I sent?
<mandel> nessita, I'm useless with that tool...
<nessita> gatox: "them", I see 2
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: trying
<gatox> nessita, yes, i mean that
<nessita> mandel: I can, yes, no problems at all
<mandel> nessita, cool :)
<mandel> so, I think we can do part of it in the event nany for windows... at least for the current time
<mandel> mainly the one related to the lock files..
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<gatox> alecu, hiiii
<fagan> hey alecu and gatox
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> alecu: I approved the ussoc branch with a tiny request and I asked a question in the u1client one
<gatox> fagan, jeje i'm here since 3 hours ago :P
<alecu> nessita, cool
<alecu> hi fagan
<fagan> gatox: hehe
<fagan> you were quiet so I didnt notice :)
<nessita> facundobatista, alecu, mandel, nessita: mumble?
<gatox> fagan, :P
<alecu> nessita, already there!
<nessita> YES YOU ARE! :-)
<mandel> nessita, let me move somewhere with less people
<mandel> they are drinking and are noisy...
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, baby
<nessita> mandel: you still in mallorca? I thought I understood you were there until yesterday
<mandel> nessita, 2day is the last day.... I'm taking the ferry on sat...
<mandel> nessita, I cannot argue with my mother...
<mandel> :(
 * fagan break
<nessita> gatox: seems like there is a conflict now: Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<gatox> nessita, let me check :S
<gatox> nessita, conflict resolved
<ralsina> gatox: when that branch that removes the TOS widget lands, remind me to remove QtWebkit from the binaries
<ralsina> and good morning!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<ralsina> good last morning as an intern fagan!
<gatox> ralsina, okkk
<nessita> gatox: approved
<fagan> ralsina: yep :)
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<ralsina> anyone has a review so I have stuff to do while having crappy caffeine-free herbal tea?
<nessita> ralsina: me! any ideas what do to with https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-test-run/+merge/72938 ?
<nessita> shall we land?
<ralsina> nessita: I was looking at it late last night
<ralsina> nessita: I say yes, and we consider it an incremental pproach
<ralsina> nessita: maybe since I have the failures, I can look at some of them eventually, or alecu after he finishes more urgent suff
<nessita> ralsina: agreed
<ralsina> since you can't reproduce, it's a waste of your time to push it further. Anyway, it's a big improvement
<nessita> agreed
<ralsina> nessita: want a +1 on it?
<nessita> please
<ralsina> nessita: you got it
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> sigh, way too stressed right now
<fagan> well hurricanes will do that to you
<mandel> nessita, alecu I got dropped from mumble or no one is talking?
<alecu> mandel, we are still there.
<nessita> mandel: we're there, you are not
<nessita> mandel: GET SOME REAL INTERNES! :-)
<fagan> nessita: you left out the T
 * fagan looked at that and thought you wanted more interns :D
<nessita> fagan: it was intended
<dobey> ralsina: what's the minimum set of projects that need to land branches over the next couple of days that I likely won't be around for?
<ralsina> dobey: u1-client u1-control-panel u1-windows-installer
<ralsina> dobey: and ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> people, standup in 6'!
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<mandel> I believe my problems are related with mumble... If I connect to it, irc goes down...
<nessita> dobey: I can land tarmac with your exact settings. Would you please share those with me? Or do we have another backup plan?
<nessita> dobey: also add, jic, u1storageprotocol, no?
<dobey> nessita: openstack is current plan
<nessita> dobey: nice!
<fagan> me
<dobey> hopefull i can get it up and running in < 2 hrs
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> dobey: let me know if you need branch to test
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * More CV pimping
<fagan> * Internship :D
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Only once in 6 months I believe
<fagan> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Look at how to treat download nany on Windows. Done some IRL to see other approaches and wrote a small doc about it.
<mandel> TODO: Mumble with alecu, nessita, and facundo to decide what to do and implement it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I want to leave this island now! blooody internet!
<mandel> gatox go go go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #829365 from SSO side complete. Bug #831985.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish Bug #829365 from the Installer side. Reset Password Page.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829365 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829365 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 831985 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/831985 is private
<gatox> nessita, go
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829365 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829365 is private
<nessita> DONE: proposed clean-test-run and found out that we still have timing issues due to test interaction, kept working on disconnect-flow for the controlpanel, reviews
<nessita> TODO: mumble re: FS events, chase reviewers for login-email-password-for-everyone, finish disconnect flow branch, university
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: ton-o-reviews, meeting, calls, release, little coding TODO: finish making the wizard start u1cp if there are creds, finally fix the stderr thing, release, reviews BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey!
<dobey> λ DONE: package list, bug #829186 releases/uploads (ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-control-panel, ubuntuone-client)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829186 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 12 other projects) "Mixes static and GI library bindings (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829186
<dobey> λ TODO: tarmac (sigh), GTFO
<dobey> λ BLCK: Irene. She's so mean.
<ralsina> comments?
<fagan> nope
<dobey> hrmm, richmond and b'more seem to be just outside the projected path now
<karni> ralsina: Do you have the standup every day?
<ralsina> karni: yes we do
<ralsina> karni: most teams do
<karni> ralsina: cool. took me a long while to figure that one out, eh :D?
<karni> ralsina: do you have team weekly call as well?
<ralsina> karni: he, "again they are saying me, what a weird habit!"
<ralsina> karni: we used to but lost the habit
<dobey> i think i am more prepared for zombie outbreak, than hurricane
<ralsina> karni: I don't think we got much out of the weekly call
<karni> ralsina: the 'me' I understood. It jsut occurred to me now "hey.. they have a standup every day, don't they"
<ralsina> hehe
 * alecu is writing notes
<karni> ralsina: I see. We have a weekly call, but some changes may come, the team is discussing it.
<dobey> what's ironic
<mandel> karni, we are really chatty, mot of us speak spanish hehehe
<mandel> and argentinians like to talk a lot, or at least that is what is said in spain ;)
<karni> mandel: aaaaaaaa :D right :)
<ralsina> dobey: ironic is when you say something and you actually mean the opposite. I learnt that in "Generation X" with Jeaneane Garofalo and Winona Ryder
<dobey> i *just* moved my server/printer into my office from the other end of the house where the WAN connection is, last weekend
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> ralsina: that's not ironic. that's bullshit.
<karni> mandel: I used to be a chatter box. I've worked on it and I try to be concise.
<karni> :)
<dobey> or sarcasm
<ralsina> dobey: Irony: "The use of words to express something different from and often opposite to their literal meaning." says the dictionary.
<alecu> DONE: discussed download nanny events, worked on bug #834224, discussed hasher queue changes
<alecu> TODO: more discussion, and some branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834224 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Removing a dead client skips the next alive one (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834224
<ralsina> Also "An expression or utterance marked by a deliberate contrast between apparent and intended meaning." which seems like the same thing to me
<dobey> anyway, i wans't asking a question
<dobey> i was making a two part statement. questions have question marks :)
<dobey> ironic == "that's what she said!"
<ralsina> dobey: I assumed it was that charming online speak without punctuation ;-)
<ralsina> two part statements have semicolons; they do!
<dobey> not on-line
<dobey> also, on-line has a hyphen :)
 * ralsina has unlocked "worst use of semicolons; ever"
<dobey> i didn't feel like typing the …
 * ralsina starts writing long things hy-
<ralsina> phenated.
<ralsina> Ok, back to fixing the 47 failing tests in my 50-line branch
<nessita> alecu: friendly ping re: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/login-email-password-for-everyone/+merge/72735
<nessita> ralsina: agree to land https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-test-run/+merge/72938 with one approve?
 * alecu is now curiously waiting for the unfriendly ping
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> alecu: the udriendly ping is provided by the hurt fairy: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/boingboing/iBag/~3/kI3H3MHQZkU/how-to-make-a-spike-knuckled-butyl-rubber-glove-wired-to-discharge-a-disposable-camera-flash-cap-across-the-spikes.html
<nessita> alecu: I can not give an example of an unfrindly ping in a public channel :-D
<nessita> ralsina: saw my question from before?
<nessita> and yes
<nessita> and you answered! I missed the answer :-)
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> and now I dodn't answer but you guessed it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: wans't this your answer? (10:16:06 AM) ralsina: nessita: yes
<ralsina> Yes, that was my answer to the original question. I had not answered "saw my question?"
<nessita> ah, what a mix of answers!
<ralsina> hehe
 * nessita remembers "squab, squab, squab"
<alecu> nessita, I've opened a bug for your needs info in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-disconnected-removal/+merge/72987
<nessita> alecu: great, approving then
<alecu> thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, if i want to create an enhanced check box.... sso would be the proper place?? it's for the installer
<ralsina> gatox: would it be used in the SSO screens?
<gatox> ralsina, it's for setup account page
<ralsina> gatox: and would you put it in the SSO version of that page or in the installer's?
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm i don't think so...... it's for replace the check box of accept the terms and service in the setup account page in the installer
<ralsina> gatox: separate module in the installer then
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> later on we may want to "fix" the default SSO UI and may move it back
<tyrone> today my ubuntuone stopped working for no reason as far as I can tell. I have not been able to work all day cos it just refuses to sync
<tyrone> anyone had the same experience?
<nessita> tyrone: what do you mean with 'it refuses to sync'?
<tyrone> nessita. it says file sync in progress and then it drops the connection and then repeats all the while not syncing :(
<nessita> tyrone: we were having some issues with our servers, let me confirm the current status
<tyrone> nessita thanks. have had this problem all day and have been really frustrated as all my code was at home and on the cloud
<nessita> rye, joshuahoover: do we know something about that ^?
<joshuahoover> nessita, tyrone: i have not see this, but maybe duanedesign has?
<nessita> facundobatista: we're  rady in mumble
<nessita> ready*
<nessita> joshuahoover: my client was stucked in CHECK_VERSION for a while, then it moved fast
<mandel> tyrone, no, rye do you know anything?
<tyrone> hey all, thanks. I tried uninstalling, reinstalling the works. is there any way you could look at logs on my account and see what might be wrong or should I start from scratch?
<duanedesign> tyrone: their is an issue causing SSL failure. The engineers are working to resolve this ASAP
<duanedesign> tyrone: If you run this command to look at the end of the logs :  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> tyrone: you should see:  Connection lost: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<tyrone> duanedesign I will have a look
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ^^
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: ah, thanks...i wasn't aware that was still an issue
<tyrone> duanedesign, yes that is there. so I take it I should sit back, relax and it will be sorted at some point. It is not on my side
<tyrone> ??
<duanedesign> tyrone: that is correct
<tyrone> duanedesign. I know you probably don't wanna hear this. any idea of how long (estimated for my info only)??
<duanedesign> tyrone: I would expect it to be soon. If i find out something more concrete I will let you know
<tyrone> duanedesign: thanks so much.. it is really a relief to know it isn't just me :)
<tyrone> nessita, thanks for the help
<nessita> you're welcome
<mandel> nessita, ups, I was down...
<gatox> nessita, the links for "terms of service" and "privacy policy", are stored in some constant?
<nessita> gatox: they should if they are not
<fagan> Ok looks like thats it
<fagan> :/
<fagan> EOD
<mandel> fagan, catch u later :)
<ralsina> fagan: bye man, have fun!
<fagan> Ah ill be around :)
<alecu> bye fagan!
<elopio> fagan: bye. I hope we have the chance to work together soon.
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, gatox, mandel: branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-credentials/+merge/72935
<ralsina> if anyone has one that needs reviewing, now is a good time to ask me, too
<mandel> ralsina, I'll take a look yet I'm close to my EOD
<gatox> ralsina, nothing for now... i'll review that after lunch
<mandel> and EOW and EOM (end of Mallorca!!!)
<ralsina> mandel: don't stay up late for it :-)
<mandel> finally! \o/
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, there is a conflict in your branch
<ralsina> mandel: gack, it got stale :-( I'll fix it
<mandel> ralsina, np :)
<nessita> mandel: did you resolve the plane ticket stuff?
<fagan> Thanks everyone ill be around so if I can help ask away
<mandel> nessita, waiting for Chipaca` to let me know...
<nessita> fagan: good look!
<Chipaca`> mandel: get it on your own -- *if* the sprint happens, we can get it reimbursed :)
<Chipaca`> ralsina: nessita: sprint planning depends on mgmt planning we need to do after release
<nessita> Chipaca`: ah
<fagan> nessita: luck ;)
<nessita> Chipaca`: are you braving us implicitly? :-D
<nessita> fagan: that!
<Chipaca`> nessita: not sure you meant what you said, but for either parsing (the english or the translated spanish one), answer is no :)
<nessita> Chipaca`: lol, I meant bribe*
<nessita> Chipaca`: I'm doing several stuff in parallel, I should stop
 * nessita stops
<Chipaca`> nessita: yes :)
<mandel> Chipaca`, ok, I'll start looking at it asap
 * mandel EOD, EOW, EOM
 * Chipaca` hugs mandel
<mandel> I'll see you all on Monday in Barcelona :)
<Chipaca`> not me, you won't
<Chipaca`> monday is a holiday here :-D
<alecu> nessita, approve!
<nessita> YEYEYEYE
<nessita> ralsina: you still available for a review?
<nessita> gatox: what about you?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, in 5'
<ralsina> nessita: trade you yours for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-credentials/+merge/72935
<nessita> ralsina: sure! please read the MP description first (added lots of disclaimers): https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disconnect-flow/+merge/73084
<ralsina> nessita: got it!
<ralsina> nessita: BTW, dobey was merging windows-installer without tests. Could it be setup that way while I fix the suite on Linux?
<ralsina> which is what I start after your review
<nessita> ralsina: I think so, let me dig tarmac config
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> nessita: what's with the commented chunk in lines 1124+ of the diff?
<nessita> ralsina: my bad, that will be used when resolving the other bug (add logic)
<nessita> removing now!
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, if you know it's uncommenting in a coming branch I do't mind
<ralsina> nessita: alecu's fix-disconnected branches both have the individual approvals. If I set them to approved could you run tarmac for them?
<nessita> ralsina: of course!
<ralsina> nessita: there, run it please :-)
<nessita> running!
<ralsina> alecu: just a sanity check... are we *ever* removing the dead IPC clients from that list?
<alecu> ralsina, yes: it's done inside both remote_unregister_to_signals methods
<ralsina> alecu: but that's called for clients that just die?
<alecu> ralsina, it's called both for clients that die and for clients that disconnect
<ralsina> alecu: ok, cool.
<jo-erlend> hmm. 13 hours and my 1GB upload is not yet complete, even though I'm capable of uploading 2MiB/s. That's discouraging.
<jo-erlend> if I move files from my Ubuntu One folder and onto another synced/shared folder... That'll only trigger a rename sync, or will it have to be downloaded/uploaded again?
<jo-erlend> and would the files be deleted from clients that hasn't synced the new folder?
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on disconnect-flow, looks great!
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> ralsina: what do you think about moving the from ubuntuone.platform.credentials import CredentialsManagementTool to inside check_credentials?
<ralsina> nessita: the problem there is replacing CredentialsManagementTool with another class in the tests
<nessita> ah, ok
<ralsina> I know the code is pretty ugly but it's the only way I managed to make it work :-/
<ralsina> and still be testable
<gatox> ralsina, nessita review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/setup-buttons/+merge/73087
<gatox> nessita, ralsina that one is for sso..... i'm finishing installer
<ralsina> gatox: cool, checking
<nessita> gatox: I gotta go, but I will do that in the university
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> ralsina: your branch, approved, looks good!
<ralsina> nessita: that's a first :-D
<nessita> ralsina: tarmac finished all the runs
<ralsina> \o/
<nessita> ralsina: I can run it again when I come back, drop me an email if you need that
<ralsina> nessita: cool, probably will
<nessita> I need to leave now!
<nessita> gatox: can you do a review?
<gatox> nessita, shoot
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disconnect-flow/+merge/73084
<nessita> gatox: interesting disclaimers in the description ;-)
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> gatox: silly branch
<ralsina> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-mode-qt/+merge/73088
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i have your other branch yet..... i was trying to finish with the installer..... so i didn't have the chance to take a look at the other one yet
<ralsina> gatox: do this one first, should take you a whole 10 seconds ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i'm waiting for launchpad to scan the project
<gatox> ralsina, ready.......
 * gatox looking
<gatox> ralsina, imposible to say no......  +1
<ralsina> gatox: have you seen this, or should I file a bug? http://screencast.com/t/TtNRAL4dsXcS
<gatox> ralsina, fill the bug!!
 * gatox whisper that it wasn't his fault..... :P
<ralsina> gatox: I know I know :-)
<ralsina> Off to pick up the kid, will be back in 30 minutes or so
<irssita> hello everyone!
<irssita> gatox_away: hum, you're away. When you get back (can be next Monday), let me know if the comment in your MP makes sense
<ralsina> hello irssita
<ralsina> irssita: I have good or bad news about the problem of not being able to create UDFs from u1cp!
<ralsina> it turns out if you select the "Documents" thing from the shortcuts in the left side of the file dialog, getExistingDirectory returns ""
<ralsina> which means it gets cancelled.
<ralsina> So, in short, on windows, getExistingDirectory sometimes lets you choose things that are not directories
<ralsina> FUN!
<irssita> ralsina: well, the things on the left are not dirctories but "libraries"...
<irssita> ok, speech in front is over, I gotta get back to my groups
<irssita> ralsina: I'll be back later!
<ralsina> irssita: yes, but when you click on one, it appears on the lineedit, and accept is enabled :-)
<irssita> ouch!
<ralsina> irssita: see you later!
<irssita> bug in qt then?
<irssita> ok, bye
<nightwatch> hi there, I just installed ubuntuone android client and it is supposed to sync my photos however the folder ubuntu uses is not the default android 's folder... how can I make ubuntu1 automatically sync an existing folder in my android phone?
<beuno> nightwatch, we don't currently support non-default photo folders
<beuno> but it's on our list of things to improve
<nightwatch> ok, but I havent done anything special
<nightwatch> isn't supposed to work out of the box?
<beuno> oh, I must of misunderstood
<nightwatch> I mean, I havent changed the default folder
<beuno> nightwatch, these are existing pictures you took with your camera?
<nightwatch> do I need to copy and paste from there to u1 folder?
<nightwatch> yes but even for new pictures, they are not going to u1's folder
<beuno> ah, now I understand
<beuno> you have pictures in your computer
<beuno> and want them synces to your phone
<nightwatch> no
<beuno> then I don't understand  :)
<nightwatch> sorry, let me try to explain .. my bad sorry..
<nightwatch> I've installed u1 in both, my laptop and my android phone.
<nightwatch> when I take pictures with my android, this picture is not being synchronized with u1...
<beuno> I see
<beuno> so
<nightwatch> I guess that's because u1's folder in my mobile is different than u1's folder
<beuno> nightwatch, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nightwatch> my pictures are stored in a folder called dcim
<nightwatch> on my laptop natty, on my mobile, I guess the lastest
<beuno> right
<beuno> so, the pictures are stored in a folder called "~/Pictures - $phone model"
<beuno> if you go to the web interface, you should see it
<beuno> if you want them to sync down to your computer
<beuno> you can open the control panel
<nightwatch> yes, precisely Pictures - MotoA953
<beuno> and under folders, tick the box si it syncs down to your computer
<beuno> it won't sync to you dcim folder, unfortunately
<nightwatch> ok, so I guess to manually move the pictures I take from there to u1's folder in my mobile, whenever I take some picture, right?
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> we will find a way to make it configurable and easy in the future
<nightwatch> this is how it supposed to be or is just an issue with my specific setup?
<beuno> no, this is the way it works now
<nightwatch> ok
<nightwatch> :)
<beuno> it's also on our radar on how to improve it
<nightwatch> it's fine, it's the best service I found so far... it's really a great work thanks, but would be nice to have this issue written on faq
<beuno> indeed
 * beuno points joshuahoover to ^
<khtaam> Hi! Any news on the service disruption?
<khtaam> I can upload and download on my phone, but not on my computers
<beuno> khtaam, I can see it's generally working, but some servers haven't come back up yet, so you may be associated to one of the rebel servers
<beuno> it shouldn't be too long
<joshuahoover> beuno, nightwatch: so the issue is that nightwatch's pics are in the dcim folder and we're not syncing that? is that correct?
<khtaam> beuno, ok, I just had too shut down the sync daemon because it keeps notifying me but not uploading anything
<beuno> joshuahoover, no, the pictures on his desktop live in an arbitrary folder, called dcom
<beuno> joshuahoover, so the pictures he takes with his phone go to a different place
<beuno> joshuahoover, and he wasn't clear on how to get to them in his desktop
<joshuahoover> beuno: ah, ok
<beuno> khtaam, I shouldn't tell people to do this, but if you connect and disconnect a few times, you may get lucky and hit a working server  :)
<joshuahoover> heh
 * beuno makes things worse but helps people
<khtaam> beuno, ok will keep it a secret
<nhaines> I thought nightwatch just wasn't sure where his photos were going... not that he has a DCIM folder on his desktop.
<beuno> I understood that it was both
<beuno> he expected his pictures to live with, well, his pictures!
<beuno> everything in between is just software not doing magic
<nightwatch> no nhaines, I know exactly where my pictures are going. It's just not going to u1's folder...
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nightwatch> and no, in my Desktop the u1's picture folder (the one from my mobile) is empty. btw u1 is working syncing files between two of my latops
<nightwatch> thanks beuno I just read your explanation and was correct. that's my problem.
<beuno> nightwatch, np, thanks for walking us through it, it helps a lot to focus on the specifics we need to address
<nightwatch> another quick question, I tried to overcome the problem by moving the content of dcim folder to ubuntu folder (both in my mobile), however, I wasnt unable to find it (neither in phone or sdcard) I guess u1 doesn't  use an actual folder to store the files right?
<beuno> nightwatch, the files for the pictures you take with your camera?
<nightwatch> yes, but for a moment forget about that, Im currently trying to copy any folder/file from my mobile file system to any place I can get it synchronized with u1
<beuno> ah
<beuno> that's intersting
<nightwatch> what I found so far is that It's possible to bring files from my desktop to my mobile but it's a bit pain to copy an existing file on my mobile to my desktop
<beuno> you can upload certain types of files by using the upload function in the app
<beuno> to any folder you're already syncing
<nightwatch> ok got it.. it worked. I'm was trying to do it with my regular file manager app.. sorry
<beuno> np, it takes a while to get your head around some of this syncing stuff
<nightwatch> ok, I was wondering why u1 mobile app uses a different storage  (perhaps a file similar to truecrypt's approach.. I'm guessing it is because there's no actual folder in any place that could be accessed by the default filemanager) rather than a normal folder... in my mind I thought it was a customized version of rsync..  I'll to read more about u1
<beuno> nightwatch, right, most of the complexities come from the fact that we sync to many platforms and devices
<beuno> so some of the abstractions present some usability challenges
<nightwatch> yes, that's challenging I know..
<nightwatch> I'd like to read more about it, before suggesting silly features that you guys surely  have already thought through it.
<beuno> nightwatch, feel free to fire away as many suggestions and questions as you like, sometimes it's more interesting when people suggest things we already have than things we don't  :)
<nightwatch> thanks for the friendly help, beuno.
<beuno> np
<nhaines> nightwatch: the U1F app for Android doesn't support syncing... so you can download certain folders from the U1 cloud but they don't sync.
<nhaines> I think they're hoping to add that in the future.  :)
<nightwatch> I just noticed that the code is available.. I'll take a look to understand more about it. thanks
#ubuntuone 2011-08-27
<nessita> ralsina: all branches reviews, running tarmac now
<nessita> and this is my EOW!
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-08-28
<kynlem> hey
<shanttu> hi. anyone interested in tomboy-sync problems?  debug.log http://pastebin.com/Y6n8DbWX Problem on natty and maverick. N900 conboy works fine
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu one... it always notifies me that it syncs now, but it doesn't get a connection (however, i am logged in through the client) and retries every few seconds... can any1 help me?
<karni> greenit: please do drop by tomorrow, there will be more people to help
<greenit> k
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi pal :)
<duanedesign> karni: looks like ssl issues are back
<karni> duanedesign: that is.. ?
<karni> *meaning?
<duanedesign> karni: client can not log in and retries evey minute or so
<duanedesign> 'every;
<karni> duanedesign: oh
#ubuntuone 2012-08-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<jgdx> Good morning!
<mandel`> morning all!!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> how is everything going :)
<mandel> gatox, have you seen the following:
<gatox> mandel, fine..... you?
<mandel> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/new-mac-app-brings-ubuntu-one-to-os-x
<mandel> gatox, ok, got the mac vm ready to be a jenkins slave.. I was suppose to start later to day, but I ran out of things to do :P
<gatox> mandel, no...... didn't see that!
<gatox> mandel,  are you already started your working day?? or are you going to start late today?? (i wanted to asj you for a review.... but i can wait)
<gatox> s/are/have
<mandel> gatox, sure, I started a few hours ago when I ran out of errands hehe
<gatox> mandel, ok, this one please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/transfers/+merge/119932
<mandel> gatox, I've been done 'work work' for a few hours already :P
<mandel> gatox, although, I'm in a virtual sprint with mmcc so when he is here no reviews
<mandel> gatox, why not using u'' in the strings?
<gatox> mandel, this string?
<gatox> RECENTTRANSFERS = 'recent-transfers'
<gatox> 10	+UPLOADING = 'uploading'
<mandel> yes, those
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> mandel, they are dictionary keys.... so i don't see the need to use unicode
<mandel> gatox, ok, but remeber they will be unicode as soon as we move to py3
<mandel> gatox, that is the only reason I'm asking :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, but.... if we use those constants is going to be the same
<gatox> everything is going to be converted
<gatox> and we avoid the u'' now, that is doesn't fit into py3
<mandel> gatox, sure, I was concerned that you wanted bytes and not unicode
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> ugh, not feeling so great today :(
<ralsina_> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina_, dobey hi
<dobey> hi gatox
<ralsina> gatox: one of your branches failed a test
<gatox> ralsina, yes, already fix it
 * mandel back
<ralsina> ok, slow mail :-)
<gatox> oh.... it fail again
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1?
<alecu> hello all!
<mandel> gatox, having fun with tarmac ;)
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> mandel: sorry, have to talk with alecu and then I have another call
<ralsina> mandel: so, maybe in 45'?
<mandel> ralsina, so, np
<ralsina> alecu: mumble?
<gatox> mandel, ralsina i'll need to review some of the tests.... the problem is that i can't run u1-client tests locally
<mandel> ralsina, I meant to say sure :)
<ralsina> mandel: understood :-)
<mandel> gatox, how come?
<gatox> mandel, some problem that thursday..... a lot of asserts are failing
<mandel> gatox, ugh
<mandel> gatox, let me try and fix something with jenkins and I'll take a look
<gatox> ah..... i'll run them on windows...
<ralsina> gatox: was it asserting user_home to be str?
<ralsina> gatox: because dobey fixed that one
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm and i need to do something in particular?? i did a dist-upgrade today and it keeps failing here
<gatox> ralsina, or i need to update u1-client branch?
<dobey> gatox: you don't have u1-client trunk then
<ralsina> gatox: merge trunk
<gatox> ahhhhh ok... i'll merge that
<dobey> so everything done for FF releases? :P
<gatox> dobey, not yet
<mandel> mmcc, morning! I ran the tests in the jenkins slave, and although they were slow things were ok
<mandel> mmcc, and I'm nearly done with the jenkins setup (I started a few hours ago when I ran of things to do in the morning :P )
<gatox> mandel, this branch has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/transfers/+merge/119932
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares/+merge/120394
<mmcc> hi mandel, so how slow were they? did they show GUI exception dialogs?
<mandel> mmcc, the machine is veeeeeeery slow so I left it over night and did not see any exception dialogs when I got back
<mmcc> hmm.
<mmcc> well, I gave up on a clean solution on friday - the hacky fix I wrote in my email works for now
<mmcc> the dialogs pop up and go away very fast, so you wouldn't have seen them after the run
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'm nearly done with the jenkins setup so that we at least have sso running on it so that we stop other team members from screwing us up, we can focus on landing the small fixes I have for the daemon and then I'#ll look at the fsevents bug
<mandel> mmcc, we also need to look at how to integrate the root daemon in the bundle, right?
<mmcc> right. I started looking at code signing a python app a bit on friday, I'll keep doing that now
<mmcc> mandel - let me know when you're done with the jenkins setup
<mandel> mmcc, superb, if I get the slave connected I'll just have to set it as a daemon process for the vm and will be done
<gatox> me
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc mandel dobey briancurtin thisfred standup?
<briancurtin> typing now
<thisfred> mr
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> I'm otp go on without me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Last branch of the sync menu about New Shares proposed. Working on Share links tab for control panel.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with share links tab ui and some functionality.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: documentation2 through 4, started on lp:gouda over the weekend TODO: documentation5 and up BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: removed mocker, updated and broke the VM and fiddled with it most of the afternoon
<briancurtin> TODO: keep running, piecing together what's needed, removing what's not
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Lion VM has been setup to be able to run all the projects tests. Jenkins is setup and but connecting to the master node is timing out, no idea why. Reviews.
<mandel> TODO: Finish the jenkins work if possible and add projects for the python projects, the daemon is a diff story (need an xcode plugin). Look at fsevents bug.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<mandel> oh, and 1-1 with ralsina
<dobey> DONE: reviews, discuss icons,
<dobey> TODO: releases, FF rush, icon generating magic
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: go
<mmcc> DONE: built a Qt with no x11 dependency, fought control-panel tests
<mmcc> TODO: sprint w/mandel to integrate fsevents daemon, code signing.
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<gatox> eod?
<gatox> comments?
<thisfred> little early
<thisfred> but sure :)
<mmcc> mandel, what do you need an Xcode plugin for with jenkins?
<gatox> eom :P
<gatox> thisfred, jjeje
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have time for a review?
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, send it
<mandel> mmcc, to run the daemon tests and get them as a subunit format so that it can be parsed by jenkins and show the test results
<gatox> briancurtin, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares/+merge/120394 thx!
<mandel> mmcc, it exists but I don't want to waste time on that right now
<mandel> mmcc, got reviews related to mac for me?
<mmcc> mandel: ah, ok - not just to run them, but to post process the output…
<mandel> mmcc, yes, to make the things useful we could say, it could only run them and say ok or not, but you would not get the nice results we get on the windows version
<mmcc> mandel, yes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1037313-add-revnos/+merge/119799 https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1037395-run-mac-tests/+merge/119830 https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1037432-run-mac-tests/+merge/119842  https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1037904-run-tests/+merge/120057
<mmcc> not sure if you've already looked at any of those…
<mmcc> no you haven't
<ralsina> mandel: 1-1?
<ralsina> mmcc: at least the 1st one you could merge with 1 review
<mandel> ralsina, sure, mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, thanks. the other three are also trivial but I'd like someone else on a mac to try the CP test changes. (this is just the buildout change, not related to the issue I was fighting friday.) (talking about this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1037904-run-tests/+merge/120057 )
 * gatox lunch!
<mandel> mmcc, did you create a bug regarding the fsevents error?
<mmcc> mandel: what error? the test running problem? no
<mandel> mmcc, the one with the lack of upload in a create file
<mandel> mmcc, which you wrote a quick 2 liner hack to fix
<mmcc> oh that one. yes, hold on
<mmcc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1034127
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1034127 not found
<mmcc> ubot5: put your glasses on
<ubot5> mmcc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mmcc> :D
<mandel> I have the impression we are getting close to a deadline, jenkins fails, ubot5 is stupid.. timeouts, failing tests..
<mandel> mmcc, can you do me a favour, in the bug report you say the following: 'folder will be uploaded and become visible in web interface' did you use a file or a folder for the test?
<ralsina> mandel: you still have not been bitten by a rabid dingo...
<mmcc> mandel: I tried both. either should show the bug.
<mandel> mmcc, can you add a comment and let me know what happens if you do it with a file and when you do it with a folder?
<mandel> mmcc, and if you can the app, can I haz an already build version? /me is lazy
 * dobey hopes it stops raining soon, and dries up
<mmcc> mandel: sure, I'll need to rebuild it without the hack, just a minute :)
<mandel> mmcc, awesomeness on irc o/
<mmcc> :)
<briancurtin> gatox_lunch: for that review, the TODO comments are being addressed in another branch, right? just want to make sure it wasnt something you forgot for this one
<briancurtin> er, comment, since there's just one
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be testing that bundle to see if I can reproduce it
<mmcc> mandel: ok - I'm sending you another build now to make it easier to debug…
<mandel> mmcc, superb, I want to see what happens to write the tests correctly
<mmcc> yeah, this debug build should help, can add prints and just re-run -- just edit the code in UbuntuOne.app/Contents/Resources/lib/python2.7/ubuntuone/
<mmcc> 44% uploaded
<mandel> great
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, so the jenkins slave for mac os x times out when it tries to connect to the master, sidnei if filling an RT to see what is going one since we have done all what is possible from the master side
<mandel> maybe the block or connection outside some way or we have to specify a port.. they should know
<mandel> mmcc, let me know when the upload is done
<mmcc> mandel: ok, it's up now
<mandel> mmcc, thx
<mandel> mmcc, bummer, just got a nice message telling me it won't open because is from an unknown developer, do you know a work around?
<mmcc> oh right, 10.8 - I know there is a workaround, don't know it off the top of my head
<mmcc> right click it , and choose open
<mmcc> then the warning dialog will have an 'open anyway' button or something like that
<mandel> mmcc, my brain just exploded... wthf (holly)
<mmcc> for permanent fix: see http://osxdaily.com/2012/07/27/app-cant-be-opened-because-it-is-from-an-unidentified-developer/
<mmcc> mandel: why the explode?
<mandel> mmcc, so, double click does not work, right click open does, it does not make sense at all..
<mandel> mmcc, it looks like there are issues with the rest api, right? my username does not appear at all
<mmcc> oh, heh. I guess they figured that if you're right clicking it, you really mean it :) just make it hard for people to accidentally run untrusted code …
<mandel> mmcc, yes, might be yet weird
<mmcc> mandel: it works for me…
<mmcc> can you run it from the console as 'U1_DEBUG=1 UbuntuOne.app/Contents/MacOS/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt" ?
<mandel> mmcc, I get all the info but the Hi Manuel! or whatever string goes on the top left label
<mandel> mmcc, sure
<mmcc> that's weird
<mandel> mmcc, worked now O_o
<mmcc> hrm.
<mmcc> logging is also sent to ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/ , if you're curious
<mandel> mmcc, will take a look, but after I fix the creation thing
<mmcc> mandel: sure
<mandel> mmcc, good news are, with the root daemon running and you bundle it works perfectly :)
<mmcc> mandel: that's with manually starting the daemon and passing the socket name to syncdaemon somehow? remind me how that works…
<mandel> mmcc, let me find the code that does that, one min
<mandel> mmcc, it will pick the default monitor defined at ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/monitor/__init__.py
<mandel> mmcc, and by looking at the code, it should not be using the daemon, I'm going to kill everything and try again
<mandel> mmcc, ha, annoying, in order to test the app and see the behaviour you  had we have to use a mkdir, if you use the finder is a mkdir 'untitled folder' + a move which does work
<mmcc> mandel: not sure I understand - I was seeing the same problem with just doing "echo blah > ~/Ubuntu\ One/test.txt"
<mmcc> oh, you're talking about writing tests - but I guess I still don't understand why you have to make a directory…
<mandel> mmcc, is me thinking out loud.. I used the finder to make a new folder and that is the reason why it worked, is not the same events
<ralsina> LUNCH
<mmcc> mandel: ah, ok.
<mandel> briancurtin, ping
<briancurtin> mandel: what's up
<mandel> briancurtin, do you have a copy of the latests u1 client running on windows? can you do a small test for me?
<briancurtin> mandel: sure, what do you need?
<mandel> briancurtin, can you create a 0 byte file on windows and see if it uploads, it should not
<briancurtin> mandel: is there a branch for this or should i just do it manually on trunk?
<mandel> briancurtin, manual test, no need for more :)
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll set it up and try in a min
<mandel> briancurtin, thx
<mandel> mmcc, I think that the same bug is on windows but it only affects 0 byte files :P
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, that could make sense, a create with no open/close because there's no data
<mmcc> so it only affects 0 byte files on windows but on macs it happens for all files?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, and I think rye had a bug about that long time ago which I ignored
<mmcc> mandel: ah, interesting. btw, this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157492/ was useful to see what raw events the macfsevents python lib was sending without spinning up all of u1
<mandel> mmcc, great!
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, ralsina fancy a mumble?
<alecu> mandel: I have 15 minutes before lunch, let's do it
<mmcc> mandel, I'm available
<alecu> mandel: ralsina seems to be lunching right now
<mandel> alecu, mmcc lets do it now, we can tell him later :)
<briancurtin> mandel: 0 size files do get synched
<mandel> briancurtin, great!
 * briancurtin sandwich time
<dobey> hrmm, i really need to get my squid proxy working
<dobey> and my RAID
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1037904-run-tests/+merge/120057 ?
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/update-4-0/+merge/120443
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: global +1 on both
<ralsina> mandel: mumble about what?
<mandel> ralsina, done, but I can update you in a sec if you want
<ralsina> mandel: sure, I guess :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, super quick mumble then :)
<ralsina> mandel: starting it
<gatox> ralsina, do you have a minute for a review?
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, 2 reviews actually if you can (the second one is just ui): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares/+merge/120394
<gatox> and i'm proposing the second one right now
<ralsina> gatox: ok, looking
<gatox> ralsina, and this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares/+merge/120445
<gatox> ralsina, now i'm going to start working in the real publish and share implementation..... that was just the ui as we talked
<mandel> dobey, done
<dobey> mandel: thanks
<ralsina> gatox: your branch bounced
<ralsina> gatox: oops, sorry, not you
<ralsina> mmcc: your branch bounced ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: looking…
<ralsina> gatox: your shares branch has a lot of lint
<gatox> ralsina, really? :S i don't get anything here......
<ralsina> gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1157650/
<gatox> ralsina, weird..... ok, i'll fix that
<ralsina> gatox:ybe you are missing a push? ma
<ralsina> ok, X, why did you move that "ma" to the end there?
<mmcc> mandel, I did a test with python-macfsevents where I opened a file, wrote a bit, then waited a long time, wrote some more, and closed. on the write after the wait, I got an IN_MODIFY. - even though I got no IN_MODIFY for the first writes
<mmcc> mandel: and in a separate test, an immediate open(),write(), flush() gives me an IN_CREATE followed by an IN_MODIFY
<mmcc> I think in my first long test, the close() triggered a flush and caused the modify event
<mandel> mmcc, interesting, I need to find a good test for diff volmen tests..
<mmcc> yes. this is encouraging for things like a sqlite DB, though - since any changes are sure to be fsync'd, and should then trigger a modify event, we won't be writing inconsistent DBs
<alecu> jgdx: hey, welcome to the team!
<mandel> I'm off to have my gazpacho for dinner, I shall be back :)
<mandel> jgdx, bienvenido!
<alecu> mandel: I can't understand how people feel that cold puke is an acceptable dinner.
<ralsina> alecu: "Palomitas de maíz como las hacía mi madre! Regurgitadas!" -- Skipper de los pingüinos de Madagascar
<dobey> heh
<mandel> alecu, well, you have not tried the right one then.. is like raw fish, not all raw fish is shusi and not all tomatoes soup is gazpacho
<gatox> ralsina,  lint issues fixed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares/+merge/120394  ...... for this one, you need to include u1-client trunk in the PYTHONPATH:  211:  [E1101, SyncDaemonClient.sync_menu] Instance of 'SyncDaemonTool' has no 'sync_menu' member
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<mmcc> ok, my bouncing branch runs correctly on linux again. I missed an instance of s/$u1lint/u1lint, which was impossible to spot just looking at the diff
<mmcc> ralsina: can I just re-approve it, or do we need 3 more reviews ;)
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have a minute for a small review?? mostly a .ui file added
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, send it
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares/+merge/120445
<ralsina> mmcc: just re approve it ;=)
<mmcc> hey neat, LP comments containing $words are stripped of those $words
<jgdx> god kveld, mandel :)
<ralsina> gatox: global +1 on shares/
<gatox> ralsina, cool.... thx
<briancurtin> argh wtf. how can ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py have invalid syntax at line 265 when there arent 265 lines in that file?
 * mandel back from lunch
<briancurtin> ah there we go
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-4-0/+merge/120457
<dobey> whee
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<gatox> ralsina, don't forget about this poor and lonely branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares/+merge/120445 jeje
<ralsina> gatox: loooking
<gatox> ralsina, thx! :D
<ralsina> gatox: line 8/9 of the diff look like an artifact of you playing with designer :-)
<ralsina> gatox: also, will make u1cp start on the wrong tab by default, I think
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhh... i hate when the designer change that just for pressing on an item
<gatox> ralsina, changing....
<ralsina> gatox: happens to me all the time :-)
<gatox> ralsina, change pushed
<mmcc> mandel, sleeping toddler interfered with my lunch timing - I had to wait until now, be back in a bit…
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, alecu, one of the example on how to break the events is copying a file from a smaba share to the watch file for example
<ralsina> gatox: needs fixing: update the help for the switch-to option please
<alecu> mandel: how so?
<gatox> ralsina, checking
<alecu> mandel: you only get one event in that case?
<ralsina> gatox: wait, I may have ran the wrong copy of the script
<mandel> alecu, I copied a large video and just got a single event
<ralsina> cd ..
<ralsina> darn
<alecu> ralsina: stack empty!
<ralsina> alecu: OMG IRC is a Lisp machine!!!! ;-)
<alecu> mandel: allright. What about the root daemon? you get multiple events in that case?
<mandel> alecu, one sec on the phone
<ralsina> gatox: confirmed, that needs updating
<alecu> mandel: so, in the case of files being copied, or video being recorded, we would very easily see the file size changing, if we set a timer to watch every 5 secs.
<mandel> alecu, yes, it would work, I'm testing atm with downloading a file from the internet and stopping the network etc..
 * mandel is jumping from one machine to the other
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm i'm not sure what you mean.... can you point me to the code or something?
<mandel> alecu, let me test with the root daemon
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/__init__.py look for switch-to
<ralsina> gatox: you implemented the functionality in the switch_to function already
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh i understand now
<ralsina> gatox: I suspect you also have to patch the manpage
<ralsina> gatox: luckily you can do it without learning *roff first :-)
<mandel> alecu, with the daemon there is no problem at all, I would even say we get too many events :)
 * alecu pities the poor soul that needs to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-sync/initial-impl
<alecu> gatox: ^
<alecu> mandel: right :-)
<gatox> alecu, ohhhhhhh my god!
<mandel> alecu, get get content create file, stat changed, content modified, xattr removed etc..
<gatox> ralsina, where is the manpage? :S
<alecu> "The diff has been truncated for viewing"!
<ralsina> gatox: docs/*.1
<gatox> thx
<ralsina> alecu: ffffuuuuuu
<ralsina> +18495!!!!!!!!
<mmcc> alecu, I looked at that diff - lots of generated code - makefile.in, stuff from .deps…
<ralsina> alecu: I assume he already had reviews in a private repo and this is just the initial code dump
<mmcc> seems like it could be smaller :)
<ralsina> the GPL
<alecu> right :-)
<gatox> ralsina, done and pushed
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<mandel> ralsina, alecu plus does loevely huuuuuuge tab sizes :P
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, mmcc, copy operations on fsevents client code will not rase an IN_MODIFY which I would expect to be a common thing to be done by our user base
<mandel> Drag & Drop has the same problem
<mmcc> mandel: yep, that's what I saw too.
<mmcc> same with short-duration writes like "echo foo > test.txt"
<mandel> mmcc, no comes the 'holly cow how do I write a test for this!'
<alecu> mandel, mmcc: those operations *do not* send a "folder modified" event?
<briancurtin> dobey: what's the status of devtools on python3?
<mandel> alecu, they do, but the lib understands them as a IN_CREATE and not an IN_CREATE followed by an IN_MODIFY so if is large and we are slow we have the problem
<mmcc> alecu, the macfsevents.py sends just an IN_CREATE for them. It gets a folder modified event from the framework and creates the IN_CREATE from it
<alecu> then I don't understand the problem
<dobey> briancurtin: not there yet; still a bunch of work to do for it
<mandel> alecu, that if it is done over the network we get truncated files, that is why I did the samba test
<alecu> mandel: and what do you mean by "we are slow"?
<mandel> alecu, takes long, I get the IN_CREATE and I hash before the file is done
<briancurtin> dobey: mind if i go ahead with it? or at least the parts in my way?
<mandel> alecu, well, I meant, if the system is slow writing on the file
<mmcc> alecu, the problem is that for a copy or a fast write you get a single IN_CREATE event from fsevents.py , and nothing else.
<dobey> briancurtin: what's in your way right now?
<mmcc> s/fast write/fast create,write,close/
<alecu> mandel, mmcc: ok, as far as I can understand this, we *are* able to solve this with mandel's idea to delay sending the "modify" event
<mandel> alecu, yes we are :)
<alecu> aweso
<alecu> me
<gatox> eod here!! ralsina i'll close to the computer, so let me know if the branch needs any other fix and i'll do it today so we can land it
<mandel> alecu, now the hard part is writing the tests for this hehe
 * alecu was scared that we found a more huge hole.
<briancurtin> dobey: global name 'unicode' is not defined (ubuntuone/devtools/runners/__init__.py line 215). easy to fix by itself. i guess i'll just fix what it takes to get me running and propose each bit if that's ok
<ralsina> gatox: so far it's looking good
<briancurtin> dobey: that one would just be fixed by a simple 2/3 check to use unicode or str. i currently have that check in utils.py for the time being
<dobey> briancurtin: ah, yeah. please file bugs and feel free to fix them
<briancurtin> dobey: will do
<ralsina> dobey: I think we have all the branches we wanted in trunk of u1cp and u1-client
<mandel> mmcc, so the root daemon is safe, I need to ensure that state changed and other little events are triggered as in modify to make it more reliable, I'll focus on that first so that in the worst case scenario by the end of the week we have a bundle with the root daemon in it, sounds good?
<dobey> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> dobey: also, elopio will do testing of it, should he do trunk?
<ralsina> dobey: or should he wait until we have the stable-4 branch packaged?
<ralsina> dobey: since it will pretty much be trunk anyway
<mmcc> mandel, ok, just worth noting that that's assuming that code signing and launchd integration goes faster than fixing this issue with macfsevents.
<dobey> ralsina: well i guess it won't be packaged until tomorrow; but then is fine
<mandel> mmcc, yes, indeed.. how is that going?
<dobey> ralsina: also, not sure if builders are back up, but just testing nightlies if they're built is fine as well
<mmcc> I've got the ctypes translation of the jobbless calls set up now, will be testing it in Apple's sample app next.
<ralsina> dobey: thought so, I'll tell him
<mmcc> haven't started code signing the apps, that'll be fast to try and not sure how fast it'll be to debug if there are issues
<mmcc> mandel: have to go feed a toddler and myself, back in a bit, for real this time
<ralsina> mmcc: on windows we had to sign the python27 library along with the binaries. I know it's not the same thing in mac, but just a  heads up :-)
<mandel> mmcc, np
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, similar issues. need to sign lots of parts
<ralsina> mmcc: also, your qt is not signed, right
<alecu> ralsina: I've been going thru a vala tutorial, and I like it.
<alecu> ralsina: but I've been checking all the stuff we would need to implement in vala and it's not so easy as I thought
<alecu> ralsina: we would need:
<alecu>  * oauth
<alecu>  * timestamp synchronization with server (for oauth)
<alecu>  * getting u1 credentials from the keyring
<alecu>  * parsing the json posibly returned by the webservice
<alecu>  * getting proxy credentials from the keyring
<ralsina> alecu: is there vala-dbus? (I assumed yes)
<alecu> ralsina: roman says yes: http://rtg.in.ua/blog/2012/02/vala-and-dbus/
<ralsina> alecu: also, the previous pages are getting lots of stuff from u1ms, so I am guessing they have the json parsing solved
<mandel> ok, eod for me catch you all tom!
<ralsina> alecu: ditto about the proxy (being the only page that supports proxy is useless ;-)
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<alecu> bye mandel!
<ralsina> alecu: so, credentials, we can get via dbus
<ralsina> alecu: timestamp sync is a nice-to-have
<ralsina> alecu: the one that's left to consider is oauth
<alecu> ralsina: yes, we can get credentials via dbus, but we have everything already implemented in python!
<ralsina> alecu: the precondition for that page to appear is that the user has credentials already
<alecu> ralsina: so, I think it still might be much easier to expose alll of this to dbus
<alecu> ralsina: and who checks that the credentials are there?
<ralsina> alecu: so, yes, we could just expose our stuff via dbus and hook from vala
<ralsina> alecu: "we" should
<ralsina> alecu: or at least provide a way to do it
<alecu> ralsina: perfect then.
<dobey> alright, have a good evening all. time to get off here
<alecu> briancurtin: needsfixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-print-function/+merge/120472
<briancurtin> alecu: you beat me to it, i was just re-running tests because i noticed that i pushed before fixing some other lint warnings
<briancurtin> alecu: pushed a fixed version 1 second ago
<alecu> great!
<alecu> EOD!
<mmcc> ok, have to split for a while. will be back later. I think we can fix this fsevents bug in the macfsevents code, without poking at our own code. I'll explain more in an email once I get back in a few hours so mandel sees it before he starts tomorrow…
#ubuntuone 2012-08-21
<mmcc> back, looking into fsevents code again…
<mmcc> two separate bugs in this code
<mmcc> email sent, time to go.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> ok, I'm of to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> hello all❗
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> morning!
 * ralsina reads backlog, decides to explain mandel the true meaning of timeshifting
<ralsina> mandel: the idea is that you finish late because you START LATE
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox
<ralsina> gatox: how do you feel this nice feature-freezing morning? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje fine.... i'm adding the behaviour behind the ui now
<mandel> ralsina, meh, details
<mandel> gatox, question, where is the source code of the fsevents you sued, specially the one with your changes?
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<ralsina> gatox: no rush on that
<ralsina> gatox: since mmcc and mandel are sprinting, could you be extra alert for reviews, specially those for mac they propose?
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<ralsina> gatox: also, stop whining about designer, which is pretty, nice, and the best thing since non-sliced bread! ;-)
<mandel> alecu, ping
<gatox> ralsina, jejejeje
<ralsina> mandel: did you see the RT mail? They will be killing monorail and setting up a beefier box in "a week"
<mandel> ralsina, no I did not see it.. nevertheless it would be nice to finish setting it up so that we have jenkins and send them all the instructions to follow
<alecu> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, sidnei filled a second RT so that monorail can connect to canoncical stack so that the slave can connect
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but I would like clarity on whether it's going to work and be useful this week, or if you should just drop that and move onto other stuff until the new box is up
<mandel> ralsina, I don't think it will be useful :(
<ralsina> mandel: therefore it's not urgent anymore
<ralsina> mandel: pick your battles, etc.
<ralsina> mandel: a jenkins that takes 12 hours to run a job is the opposite of useful ;-)
<mandel> alecu, what are we doing with fsevents, we already have gatox patches on top of it, I think we can push mmcc changes upstream but we shoud not ignore events, that is, send a create and a modify and wrap the modify in our code with an open & close_write
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<mandel> alecu, gatox, why did you not push the changes you maid upstream?
<gatox> mandel, i have to propose my changes to the official repo of macfsevents..... but i've been busy with th menu and share links features
<alecu> mandel: I did not understand your proposed solution ("send a create and a modify and wrap the modify in our code with an open & close_write")
<gatox> mandel, i can do it today if necessary
<alecu> gatox, mandel: wait
<alecu> gatox: mmcc sent an email yesterday, with some issues he found on macfsevents
<alecu> gatox: so we should propose both things upstream
<alecu> gatox: I'll fwd you the mail
<mandel> alecu, what I say, is, quoting the email: 'and fsevents.py ignores the second one.' and then his fix proposes and improved way to ignore the event by switching to !=. My idea is to send both events to upper layers
<mandel> alecu, we get a create and a modify and is the second event, the modify which we wrap with an open and close_write just like we already have in our code
<mandel> alecu, by the way, it is because we get two events that the root daemon works
<alecu> mandel: you've only sent that mail to me!
<alecu> mandel: would you mind re-sending it, and cc gatox.
<mandel> alecu, puto evolution! sure
<mandel> alecu, should have been sent to all
<mandel> alecu, so, we need to send this to upstream, the way I see it fixed is by not ignoring events and if an event has two flags, generate two events
<mandel> the lower level lib should not be trying to be smart
<alecu> mandel: +1. The less brains we have, the lower the chance we'll meet zombies.
<mandel> alecu, yes, I have tried to be smart before hehe
<mandel> gatox, how manyu bugs did you have to fix? can you send me the info and I'll try to make it to the trunk, smae with the mmcc changes and I suppose we should add tests etc..
<gatox> mandel, ok, i'll send you an email
<mandel> gatox, thx, lets try to get this fixed :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: as far as you know, is the u1db package ready to go? bug #1035392
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1035392 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] u1db" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035392
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's done. i guess the lp auto-bug-fixer thing didn't set it to fix released
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, I think that we should agree to use the same cvs when we fork something mainly to keep the history and know when we did the fork..
<alecu> mandel: right
<mmcc> morning folks, making coffee, catching up, brb
<thisfred> mmmm, coffee!
<mmcc> mandel, you are right that we need to send both events - but we do still need to check the mtime against the snapshot because we only get per-directory events.
<mmcc> we can't get rid of the != check, because it's in a loop comparing all files in the snapshot to all files we've just seen - trying to figure out which file or files the event is about
<mandel> mmcc, oh, true..
<mandel> I forgot it was per directory, lame
<mmcc> mandel: right :\
<mmcc> there is a way to get per-file events from the code, but it's possible that we'd have to take snapshots anyway, since it might coalesce events (and I'm not sure it sends the file paths when it does, just dir paths)
<mandel> mmcc, I'll work to get gatox changes in and will look at your code to add tests and try to send this upstream
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good - do you mean get his changes into my version? I branched from his version, so that's done already
<mandel> mmcc, no, try to put this upstream plus your changes
<mmcc> mandel: aha, ok. sounds good
<mandel> mmcc, also add tests to our u1client code so that we do know everything works
<mandel> tedious but should be fast to do
<mmcc> I like that :)
<mmcc> not the tedious part, but the knowing everything works part :)
<mmcc> mandel so I'll go back to ctypes and smjobbless now… let me know if I need to explain any of my changes.
<mandel> mmcc, great, let me know if you need any help
<mandel> mmcc, also it looks like we are behind the current trunk of mfsevents (if you branched from gatox code) so we might have so extra bug fixes for free
<mmcc> mandel, interesting. looking…
<mandel> mmcc, for example, they do have a small diff in the snapshot method, now during the walk the do 'obj in files + dirs' while the fork just goes over files
<mandel> mmcc, also, they use lstat and not stat
<mmcc> the first one looks like a nice simplification, but shouldn't change behavior ,right?
<mmcc> the lstat change is interesting - what do we do on other platforms with links?
<mandel> mmcc, we ignore them and we do not follow them
<mmcc> ignore them? so if I put something with a symlink into a synced folder, that symlink won't get synced?
<mandel> mmcc, no, the main reason is that we just let you sync under ~ and your link can be outside ~
<mandel> mmcc, it is a requested feature
<mmcc> hmm.
<mandel> gatox, can you please explain me what is going on here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents/view/head:/fsevents.py#L197
<mandel> ??
<gatox> mandel, do you want to have a quick mumble about this lib behaviour?
<mandel> gatox, even better :)
<gatox> mandel, after standup?
<mandel> sure, is very close
<gatox> ack
<mmcc> oh hey, standup. thanks for the reminder gatox :)
<gatox> mmcc, i always remember..... because i eat after the standup.... and i'm already really hungry jeje
<mmcc> :)
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<gatox> alecu, mandel thisfred ?
<mandel> me
<dobey> ralsina ?
<gatox> dobey, ralsina is the third one
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i guess we typed at same time and i didn't see it :)
<ralsina> alecuuuuuu
 * ralsina is lagged
<gatox> zzzz
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a couple of branche for control panel about New shares in the sync menu and the ui for Share Links tab.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Share Links tabs: publish and share functionality.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: lots of branches for dev-tools porting
<briancurtin> TODO: one or two remaining dev-tools branches, then push on running sso on py3 and see what happens next
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<briancurtin> @ping
<mandel> briancurtin, pong!
<ralsina> ok, everyone that said me, then alecu then thisfred. Go gatox
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina is the weakest link :)
<mandel> ralsina, is your turn.. major lag there
<alecu> dobey: go!
<dobey> DONE: releases
<dobey> TODO: finish releases, icon generating magic
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: go
<mmcc> DONE: ctypes code for SMJobBless, bug hunt in fsevents.py
<mmcc> TODO: more SMJobBless & code signing
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Look at fsevents issues. Done some tests to reproduce cases in which is borken. It is with small files (as mmcc mentioned, flags are merged) and in large and slow files such as moving a large file from a samba share. Drag & Drop and Copy also lack a in_modify event. Looked at the code of macfsevents upstream they have fixed a number of bugs that we have not.
<mandel> TODO: Chat with gatox about his fsevents and try to understand them. Merge chages with trunk and add the ones proposed by mmcc to trigger both events (CREATE & IN_MODIFY).
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> COMMENT: I'm working 'til late and I'll be taking a 2 - 2:30 (depends on traffic) break for rugby training.
<mandel> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: api doc for dash webcalls; got indicator-sync branch working, looks nice; reviews for brian's py3k branches; researched webclient implementation in vala
<alecu> TODO: more on the dash
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<alecu> thisfred or ralsina: go!
<dobey> fight to the ping!
<dobey> two pings enter, one pong leaves!
<gatox> mandel, i'll be back in 5 min and we can have the mumble if you want
<mandel> gatox, ok, ping me when you are back
<ralsina> DONE: dash talk with alecu & beuno, 1-1 with mandel, reviews, scheduled testing for releases, canonicaladmin, mgmt call, misc. TODO; help around, reviews, etc. talk with dobey about u1ms BLOCKED: no NEXT:  dobey
<thisfred> DONE: documentation5 TODO: documentation6(-?) BLOCKED: no NEXT: no
<ralsina> Forgot: NOTE: I am terribly lagged, so I will go run some errands & lunch, will be back in about 90'
<mmcc> mandel - what was the issue you saw with moving large files?
<mandel> mmcc, you wont get the in_modify at all yet with the root daemon you get the in_modify once it has been copied over
<mmcc> mandel, I think that'll be the same issue with mtime > snapshot.mtime.
<mmcc> I mean, I think the != fix will fix that too
<thisfred> question: instead of doing "me" at 11 or up to 5 minutes later, and then waiting for everyone to post their statuses, why don't we skip the "me' and just post the second part at 11. Worst thing that can happen is that some reports may get interleaved, which I don't care as much about as the fact that what could take about 20 seconds takes 10 minutes of interruption
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I have the same impression too
<thisfred> ralsina, ^^
<mandel> mmcc, I have a manual 'script' to go through once everything has been merged with the current work at upstream
<mmcc> mandel: we can test that with my script that'll show the raw events from copying over - I was running two separate instances, one raw and one with the snapshots, and comparing the two - that's how I noticed the raw had more events…
<mmcc> mandel: ok, I'll let you work then :)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm using the one you sent me + the daemon just because I have it installed hehe
<gatox> mandel, back
<mmcc> mandel: I just meant two separate instances of the test event listening script in the branch I posted, not the rest of u1 client…
<gatox> mandel, already on mumble
<mandel> gatox, ok, launching the thing
<mandel> mmcc, ah, ok
<ralsina> thisfred: OR we could all be here at 11 and do it in 2 minutes
<thisfred> ralsina, I know, but that has happened never
<ralsina> thisfred: I'll take another approach. At standup time, the time for "me" is exactly 2minutes. Then post statuses in order. Those who didn't say "me" give their statuses at the end whenever they are ready.
<thisfred> ok, let's see if that works. I do realize I'm at least as much to blame as anyone for it dragging on
<ralsina> thisfred: since *I* have to read all the statuses, and your proposed solution simply mean I have to check everything then hunt those who didn't post
<thisfred> it's just that even when I remember to say me, I'm then either waiting staring at my IRC client for 5 minutes or I get distracted and miss it when I'm pinged
<ralsina> so, alecu, dobey, mmcc, mandel, briancurtin, gatox, thisfred: tomorrow, I want the "me"s between standup and standup+2 minutes. If you are not here, don't bother me-ing, just post the status at the end
<mmcc> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> and I will notice those who are late and post bad things about them on twitter
<thisfred> that's fine, I quit twitter :D
<ralsina> thisfred: and +1
<ralsina> thisfred: sorry, google+
<ralsina> thisfred: and goodreads
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: and facebook
<ralsina> thisfred: and posters in telephone posts
<mmcc> not twitter! I don't want @The_Real_Shaq knowing I'm late
<ralsina> Now that I read what I wrte, are posters called that way because they are put on posts? Or because they were put on post offices? Weeeeeeird.
<mmcc> ralsina: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=poster&searchmode=none says fasten to a post
<mmcc> now that's a site that could soak up an afternoon.
<ralsina> mmcc: gives a whole new meaning to "poster boy"!
<thisfred> From Old English pillar, door-post and Old French, from Latin postis (“a post, a door-post”)
<ralsina> having clarified that, I will now go to the bank
<briancurtin> speaking of post offices, i need to run and get stamps to mail two letters as if its 1990. be back shortly
<mmcc> briancurtin: be sure to rewind your answering machine's tape before you leave so there's space
<briancurtin> haha
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch here as well. bbiab
<mandel> gatox, how are the fsevents tests ran, the ones in the macfsevents I mean
<gatox> mandel, mmm i don't remember... i thought it says in one of the files..... i'll check
<mandel> gatox, ok, no worries I can find out
<mandel> python setup.py test :P
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> gatox, do you remember why you changed the latency parameter to 0 from 0.01 in fsevents?
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... so we can receive more events.... and is not perfect, but we started to get more
<mmcc> gatox: so it was sending fewer events than changes?
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> gatox: how were you testing it?
<gatox> mmcc, i had some scripts (i think that there are in the wiki you created), that generates a lot of folder and files inside
<mmcc> gatox: oh yeah, I remember seeing those - thanks!
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> mmcc, I;'m adding a keyword param so that we pass our on latency and then be able to push it upstream
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1?
<mmcc> mandel, ok. I'm about to send an email with some thoughts on alecu's question about a loaded system.
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure, in 5'
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll be in mumble
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc I'm off to rugby and I'll be back in a few hours, ok?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, have fun, break nothing
<mandel> ralsina, break them ;)
<mmcc> mandel: ack. dislocate nothing
<dobey> break someone else's leg
<ralsina> mandel: avoid rabid racoons
<ralsina> mandel: walk in the shade
<mandel> lol
 * ralsina is all about protecting devs
<ralsina> briancurtin: which branches from dev-tools need reviews?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll put together a paste of them, 1'
<ralsina> briancurtin: I see 7 from you, all of them?
<briancurtin> ralsina: there are 7 necessary for the porting (all prefixed with py3-) and a general one i just added a min ago
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack, will do those 7 then
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: confirmed success with the proxy working 100% on windows on 3.0.2b :-D
<briancurtin> yessssss
<ralsina> <fist pump>
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: there is even a chance that PAC scripts may work since they are supported in latest Qt
<ralsina> at least in some cases
<ralsina> briancurtin: reviewing py3-int. You are not letting me run the test MAXINT*2 times, you fascist!
<ralsina> briancurtin: but more seriosuly, those one-line, obvious branches can merge with one review :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i guess i got used to covering higher quantity changes from SSO in isolation by type
<briancurtin> but yeah i probably should have just merged them in the end
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, the small branches are ok, it's just that those can merge with one review
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's a bonus for doing small branches :-)
<briancurtin> ahh
<briancurtin> ralsina: how do you tell LP to do one review for say three small branches?
<ralsina> briancurtin: LP doesn't require more than one review
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, if you feel the branch is trivial, you just approve it ater you got one
<ralsina> briancurtin: personal judgement, we are all consenting adults, etc
<briancurtin> ralsina: oh oops i was mixing review with merge proposal, i thought you meant there was some secret way to do one MP for multiple branches. i got it now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ah, ok
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/120626 please
<ralsina> dobey: mmcc is sprinting, I'll get it
<dobey> oh
<thisfred> dobey, +1
<ralsina> dobey: +1 from me too
<alecu> ralsina: it seems you still can use bigger than int loops in tests:
<alecu> >>> int(sys.maxint*2)
<alecu> 18446744073709551614L
<alecu> ralsina: anyway... those 3.0.2b news are wonderful!!!
<alecu> briancurtin: you've seen the comment I added to this branch, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-io/+merge/120478
<briancurtin> alecu: i didn't see that yet, but i'll get it fixed up
<ralsina> alecu: cool, I will let my test runner working until the heat death o the solar system ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: we need a way to have jenkins survive thru the next implosion+bigbang cycle
<ralsina> alecu: latest cosmological measurements show universe will expand indefinitely, so problem solved
<alecu> let's find a way to keep jenkins atoms close together enough then!
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> alecu: I propose rubber bands.
<dobey> le sigh
<dobey> i'll have to duck out early today in ~40 minutes, as I have to go somewhere ~30 miles away to pick up a freight shipment and it will take some time to get down there and back, but i'll try to get some more work done later tonight, or work longer tomorrow to compensate
<ralsina> dobey: ok, np
<ralsina> dobey: where are we on releases?
<ralsina> dobey: also, "a freight shipment"? What are you buying? Collectable fridges?
<dobey> having to discuss one of the bits with security
<dobey> ralsina: an engine
<ralsina> dobey: ack & ack
<ralsina> dobey: and awesome.. I never knew someone that had bought an engine :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am finishing with your devtools branches, but ne has a needsfixing
<ralsina> *one has
<ralsina> dobey: the stable-4 branch for sso failed to merge
<ralsina> dobey: with a metric ton of lint!
<dobey> i know
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> ralsina: already fixed it, and already merged :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome :-)
<dobey> and i'm talking with security now
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks, i'll take a look
<dobey> alright, gotta run. may be back later tonight. cheers all!
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am looking at your keys-usage branch an I am not sure it does the same thing after the change
<ralsina> briancurtin: or rather, I am sure it doesn't do the same thing, but maybe it's still ok :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: specifically, it now executes the succeed in the case where self.wrapper.protocols.keys is empty and befre it didn't
<briancurtin> ralsina: if keys is empty it wouldn't iterate over anything and would fall to the else
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> briancurtin: let me think a bit more ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, it didn't do that before
<ralsina> before, if keys was empty, it would not fall to the else
<briancurtin> if keys was empty "if connected" would be false, so it would fall to the else
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, then, I got it backwards. If keys is not empty, now it will fall to the else and before it wouldn't
<ralsina> since the else is executed whenever there is no break
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, yeah
<ralsina> briancurtin: again, not sure if that's actually bad because I don't have enough context
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll look into it
<briancurtin> good catch
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: I looked extra hard because I never remember what for/else does :-)
<briancurtin> it seems like that should be the operation of for/finally (if it existed)
<ralsina> briancurtin: exactly
<ralsina> else should be "do this if you didn't actually iterate because that thing was empty"
<mmcc> ok, with my ctypes-wrapped code not crashing but not giving useful errors either, time for lunch…
<alecu> ralsina: oh, I totally missed that else.
<alecu> briancurtin: I think you should add some test cases for the changes in that particular branch.
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm thinking about if changing that one is actually worth it
<alecu> briancurtin: perhaps it's not worth it, if we are changing the behaviour for wrong! :-)
<briancurtin> yeah it's actually fine as-is, or it wouldnt get any cleaner if i was to mess with it
<ralsina> then I have no more branches to review :-)
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow people!
<briancurtin> alecu: is https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-io/+merge/120478 more what you were looking for?
<alecu> briancurtin: right!
<alecu> briancurtin: +1
 * alecu loves test suites that run fast
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, mmcc FYI  I'm back :)
 * mandel ran too much and throw up 
<briancurtin> that's how you know it works
<mandel> briancurtin, do you see anything obviously wrong here: paste.ubuntu.com/1159755
<briancurtin> mandel: looking
<mandel> briancurtin, thx
<mmcc> mandel, double * latency = 0.01 is initializing a pointer with a double
<mmcc> doesn't that give compile warnings?
<mandel> mmcc, he, stupid me, but I just fixed it and I still get schedule gets at most 1 argument (4 given)
<briancurtin> mandel: you only supplied one kwarg in the kwlist - you need to add thread, stream, callback, paths as well. the "|s" just makes latency optional but you still need the first four in the kwlist
<briancurtin> mandel: your kwlist should be {"thread", "stream", "callback", "paths", "latency", NULL} (or whatever names you want to use)
<mandel> briancurtin, awesome, it makes perfect sense.. stupid me
<mandel> briancurtin, and that fixed it!
<briancurtin> cool
<mandel> mmcc, the macfsevents tests are really ugly, the use time.sleep everywhere..
<mmcc> mandel, yep
<mandel> mmcc, I'm not going to patch all their tests.. I'll do something around it to add tests to the new latency parameter
<mmcc> mandel, what do you mean by "something around it"?
<mandel> mmcc, let me do a pastebin
<mandel> mmcc, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159785/
<mmcc> mandel: ok, I get what you meant, thanks. I don't totally follow the second snippet but I don't think I need to yet
<mandel> mmcc, I'll send you the code for a review before it goes upstream, but we will need to change the latency in or code to 0 since the default is the one they used, 0.01
<mmcc> mandel: ok.
<alecu> briancurtin: in py3-unicode-literals, I think that txwebserver.py is missing the "from __future__ import unicode_literals" line.
<mmcc> mandel: FWIW, I don't think we'll need latency=0 with the new code - since it checks for multiple event flags in one event now
<mandel> mmcc, well, since we have it we can easily test the diff rather than having to compile it all the time :)
<mmcc> mandel: yep, good stuff
<ralsina> briancurtin, mmcc, mandel: I will do reviews late tonight, feel free to mention them here, I'll see them
<briancurtin> alecu: argh, i thought i put that back in. had it before, reverted something, lost it...now it's back in
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll probably will send a github url via email with the upstream changes we would like to have and will add some tests to our client
<mandel> ralsina, yes you still own me the review where I removed the SBJson code form the project :)
<ralsina> mandel: will do it!
<alecu> briancurtin: approved now
<alecu> hey, all, can I get one more review on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl-unicode/+merge/120013
<briancurtin> alecu: will look in 1'
<briancurtin> alecu: approved
<mmcc> alecu, mandel - anyone with a mac around for a quick test? I want to share a folder containing a .app with you and have you try to run the .app.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: I've got a mac, if that helps
<mmcc> chaselivingston: sure, why not :) you need a u1 client, so give me a second to upload the one I just built that works better with uploads
<chaselivingston> haha ok
<mandel> mmcc, I'm here :)
<mandel> mmcc, share it and will be tested
<mmcc> ok mandel, I've shared it.
<mmcc> it's just a copy of TextEdit. just see if it runs when you double-click it… (I expect it not to, but I'm not sure what errors to expect)
<mandel> mmcc, ok
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I guess never mind - since my upload of the new build… isn't uploading :|
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no worries, would love to try it out when I can though!
 * mmcc goes off to double-check paths and versions
<mmcc> thanks chaselivingston, sooooon!
<mandel> mmcc, can you zip the app, else it is a dir and the web interface does not work very well to download it
<mmcc> mandel: right, that's why you need the client… accept the share in the client. it's important that I don't zip the app - that'll preserve the internal symlinks
<mandel> ok
<mmcc> if it's a pain, it's not critical right now. just thought it'd be a quick test
<mandel> mmcc, is not a pain, but I have a problem the UI has a major bug where the check box to accept the share does not scroll with the rest, do we have sdtool in the bundle?
<mmcc> mandel: we don't have sdtool in the bundle but it runs fine from source with the right pythonpath.
<mmcc> mandel: but that's already too much work. let's shelve this until later
<mandel> mmcc, as you please, I can do that in my morning :)
<mandel> mmcc, or even take a look at the bug, it must be simple to fix
<mmcc> mandel which bug?
<mmcc> oh the UI bug
<mmcc> sure
<mandel> mmcc, yes, the UI bug
<mmcc> right now I'm concerned that copying a big .zip into my u1 folder did not seem to generate the right events to trigger an upload…
<mmcc> it looks like the same bug I had before, with a create and no matching modify, but I'm using the new code…?!
<mandel> mmcc, anyway, I just managed to merger your work with gatox and upstream, there are some failing bugs but is not dramatic, most of the work went on changing the code so that if other users dont change the code the behaviour is the same (mainly for gatox work)
<mandel> mmcc, is that with the changes you added?
<mandel> dammed..
<mmcc> mandel: yes, unless I'm doing the packaging wrong. I'm running the test script now to see what's up
<mandel> mmcc, how is the blessing work going, the deadline is a hard one so we should deliver something that works..
<mmcc> hm, I checked and the .pyc inside the site-packages.zip in the packaged app has my new debug strings in it. ugh.
<mmcc> mandel, I have a ctypes version of the SMJobBless sample almost working now. todo is to code sign the sample, make sure that works then move that code into u1-cp and codesign u1-cp and the fsevents daemon.
<mmcc> the problem is that it doesn't give useful errors when the code signing is wrong, so it's going to be annoying to make sure it works - because code signing python .apps is not documented
<mandel> mmcc, fuuu we are always fighting against the world..
<mmcc> that's one reason why I stayed up last night working on the fsevents.py stuff, I wanted to have that working in case the code signing was difficutly
<mmcc> er, difficult
<mandel> mmcc, is been two years and we always have had problems like this outside ubuntu, well, we will just get wisher
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll work hard on the fsevents then as a back up of the back up he
<mmcc> ok mandel. I'm going to do a quick test to see what's up with copying in a 35MB .zip - why my changes didn't catch that - and then go back to code signing
<mandel> mmcc, ok, let me know what you find, I'm running the fsevents tests with all the changes and seeing funny things lie PyCObject_AsVoidPtr called with null pointer.. I'll see what is going on
<mmcc> mandel: ok. good luck :)
<mandel> mmcc, very appropriate thing to say at 1 am hehehe
<mandel> mmcc, we are also getting deletes with no delete or rename flag.. bummer
<mmcc> mandel, that's the "HUH" string I put in?
<mandel> mmcc, yep
<mmcc> there's a chance that's not actually an error. I put that in because I expected there to be either a remove(aka delete) or rename flag, but there might be another reason… should probably be some more info printed in that case to figure it out
<mandel> mmcc, I'll put my money is some stupid attr changed
<mmcc> mandel, don't put too much money - I think that message only happens if there's a file in the snapshot that isn't in the observed set. attr changes shouldn't do that
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. I really prefer the daemon way of doing things, at least I fully understand how it works
<mmcc> we should probably copy that raw_events dict in my debug script into the main script to let us print the flags as text there…
<mandel> mmcc, I would say even add logging to the lib, there is no single way to see what is going on
<mmcc> mandel: couldn't hurt. it'd certainly be nice
<mandel> mmcc, how can it be that I'm getting 3 events when a file is created, create, modify and None? that looks funny
<mmcc> mandel: sounds funny too. is there something you can paste?
<mmcc> remember there's always garbage events from .DS_Store…
<mandel> mmcc, found the issue, I did something stupid in the merge
<mmcc> mandel: ah, that's good
<mandel> mmcc, at least one more green test..
<mandel> mmcc, im a few sec away, I need to get a drink, this weather is crazy is 87 F at 1 in the morning..
<mmcc> mandel: that's awful.
 * mandel back
<mandel> mmcc, is just crazy.. and I was running at 96 which explains why I nearly collapsed
<mmcc> yeah, got to be careful about that…
<mmcc> mandel: on my .zip experiment I am missing a modify event. I also got an instance of 'create detected but event not marked as create', which was surprising. it looks like there are some cases where a file being copied by the finder is reported as a rename instead of a create/modify...
<mmcc> (in which case, we might need to check the flags for rename if we detect a create from the snapshot, and issue an upstream modify then too)
<mandel> mmcc, should we do a create, modify and rename? or just create and rename?
<mmcc> mandel: not sure… first I need to reproduce this :\
<mandel> mmcc, this fsevents lib is starting to be a little disappointing
<mmcc> mandel, agreed.
<mmcc> mandel, my "HUH delete detected with no delete or rename flag" message is brain damaged - it's printed when the removed flag is not set *and* the renamed flag is set. it should test if they're both not set, which should not happen
<mmcc> I plead early AM hacking
<mandel> mmcc, ok, so is not a huge problem, I'll fix that in my version
<mmcc> also, I've reproduced my .zip dragging issue. another thinko on my part, if you *move* a file in the finder into the watched dir, you get a single rename event. just rename, no create or modify.
<mmcc> if you *copy* a file into the watched folder you get create+modify - either two events or one coalesced event
<mmcc> this all makes perfect sense :)
<mandel> mmcc, believe it or not it does, because the same happens on windows but you get amoved_to with out a moved_from or a mmoved_from without a moved_to :(
<mandel> mmcc, I'll jot this down so when you get a rename event and is not in the snap we get a create + modify
<mmcc> mandel: I'm testing a fix now, it's going to be short. are you using bzr for this or just re-doing the changes in a git repo for upstream?
<mandel> mmcc, I'm using git because we where outdated, but use bzr and i'll use patch to get them, is not a problem
<mmcc> mandel: ok will do
<mandel> mmcc, also, if we can push all this to upstream better, I don't want to maintain yet another lib
<mmcc> mandel: agreed.
<mmcc> although I don't think it's all that actively used. we might be the de facto maintainers even if upstream is taking our patches
<mandel> mmcc, it was updated 2 months ago.. or so it says one file in github..
<mandel> mmcc, but yest, I fear the worst.. tests have not been changed for about 3 years
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, I looked at the github commits, there's one guy who committed a couple minor changes, including one that copies the > instead of != bug from mtime into a check for atime
<mmcc> considering how noticeable these bugs should've been, that leads me to believe that people are only using this for hobby projects or something
<mandel> mmcc, yes, it does smell a lot
<mandel> mmcc, I think I did fix that != is that with the IN_ATTRIB event?
#ubuntuone 2012-08-22
<mmcc> yes. although i didn't see the same issue with the ctime  (I misspoke, it wasn't atime) that I saw with mtime, moving backwards
<mandel> mmcc, fuuuu the test_multiple_files_added is wrong.. with you chages we should be getting 4 but we do not and the test passes..
<mmcc> ugh
<mandel> mmcc, but has nothing to do with the new changes, the logs do not show any event being added (I added logs at least for that part)
<mandel> mmcc, so it probably does patches something or god knows what..
<mandel> mmcc, is already 2 am and this code is depressing.. I'm off to sleep and face this with more energies
<mmcc> ok mandel, sleep well - remember what ralsina said - don't pull 18 hour days :)
<mandel> mmcc, it was not 18 hours, maybe 14 I had that rugby break :)
<mmcc> heh, right - talk to you tomorrow
<mandel> mmcc, laters!
<mmcc> ok, i have to go too for a bit now. back for more tonight
<dobey> hmm
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<rye> mandel: hi, what does this mean - Deleting metadata, because of node_id=None, of 'C:\\Users...' ?
<rye> mandel: i.e. how node_id can be None? alecu ^ too
<rye> anybody has a windows 7 vm with non-metered network connection i can use?
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> need to restart.... brb
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox, anything needing reviews?
<gatox> ralsina, not yet
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on sbjson-link
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> ralsina, awesome thx!
<mandel> oh, and morning/afternoon!
<mandel> I was really tired to start early today
<ralsina> mandel: youa re not supposed to!
 * ralsina starts drawing a diagram where mandel's work hours (his time, so to speak) is *shifted*
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> mandel: so, how's the sprint going?
<ralsina> mandel: will you guys have something to show QA today? tomorrow?
<ralsina> mandel: monday? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, good, we are focusing in two diff things we are kinda worry about, we have the blessing, which is hard and mmcc is worried about (for the root daemon) and the bugs we have found in fsevents which I'm fixing. The idea is to get the fsevents ready before because it looks more plausible and have the daemon as a second target
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, we should have a working version with fsevents today
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<ralsina> mandel: I will try to schedule QA for tomorrow
<ralsina> mandel: it doesn't matter if it still needs some manual tweaking, for example
<mandel> ralsina, at least uploading and downloading and be ready to  be tested.. maybe we have problems with the signing though and they will have to execute it by right click + open
<ralsina> mandel: that's ok for this week
<mandel> ralsina, we also have a very very annoying Qt bug regarding the scrolling in the control panel
<mandel> I hope to have time to fix that today
<ralsina> mandel: prioritize, don't jump around
<mandel> ralsina, no no, fsevents goes first
<ralsina> mandel: ok, we may even get gatox to check on that scrolling bug
<ralsina> gatox: what day are you leaving or NZ?
<mandel> ralsina, that would be very nice
<gatox> ralsina, monday is my last day here
<ralsina> gatox: and you come back in 2 weeks?
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> gatox: ok, how are you doing with the new tab?
<gatox> ralsina, i think i can finish it (tests+code) by tomorrow
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, that would leave you a little time maybe friday or monday to check on that mac bug mandel mentiones
<ralsina> mentioned*
<ralsina> gatox: and when you come back, you can do the sync menu integration :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i already see that bug, mandel show it to me once
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<ralsina> gatox: or alecu, or me, depending on urgency
<ralsina> so we are good there
<ralsina> this cycle is looking good :-)
<gatox> \o/
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> ralsina, that happens when the team is awesome :P jeje
<alecu> gatox: btw: I've take a look at the current syncmenu branches, and they are looking good.
<alecu> *taken
<alecu> gatox: they already have the progressbar running
 * ralsina is using u1cp --with-icon all the time now
<alecu> gatox: it is not yet packaged, and it does not yet have python bindings, but stil..
<alecu> and it is not yet landed... :P
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> alecu: come on, it's only a +15000 branch :-)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, you that are wiser, is there any reason to be importing os in every test case rather than on the top of the test module?
<alecu> mandel: url?
<ralsina> mandel: unless it's being patched, I am guessing no, but I would like to see the code
<mandel> alecu, here, look at the tests: https://github.com/malthe/macfsevents/blob/master/tests.py
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> looking
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, time and os are imported in nearly every test case, I wonder if I'm missing something
<ralsina> mandel: naïve first impression, that just looks weird
<ralsina> mandel: same about time
<mandel> I have the same opinion
<ralsina> mandel: it's like he's avoiding any top-level imports
<ralsina> well, it's one way to make sure things are very self-contained
<alecu> an ugly way, but yes.
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, AFAIK the imports are cached so it does not make much sense..
<ralsina> mandel: I would say it's quirky style, but since this is an upstream, you should follow it instead of doing patches we don't really care about
<rye> mandel: is u1 working on windows 8? I am interested in syncdaemon only
<ralsina> rye: should be
<rye> ralsina: okay, that's the only windows in a vm I have on this machine :(
<mandel> ralsina, that is what I'm doing, I'm strongly fighting against the urge of changing everything
<ralsina> mandel: stay strong!
<ralsina> rye: it's not very tested, but it should just work
<alecu> mandel: it's not as if the modules are unloaded when the function is exited... so... just weird style.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, just what I though and is done everywhere..
<ralsina> alecu: I think it's a misread of instructions like this http://moztrap.readthedocs.org/en/latest/standards.html
<ralsina> "Avoid importing the code under test at module level in the test file; instead, import it in helper methods that are called by the tests that use it. This ensures that even broken imports cause only the affected tests to fail, rather than the entire test module."
<ralsina> of course, if "import os" fails, your python is already broken beyond recognizion
<ralsina> cion*
<ralsina> or maybe tion*
<alecu> shion!
<ralsina> so, it's *very* defensive programming :)
<alecu> yup, that's how they program in the DoD!
<mmcc> hiya
<alecu> ralsina: so, that looks like a decent coding standard
<ralsina> alecu: yes, now that he mentions, it, importing the testable code in teh tests (or maybe in setup and assign to a member?) is a good idea
<ralsina> we could even delete the import of teardown or something
<briancurtin> rye: if it doesnt work on win8 that would be interesting to know. as far as i know, it should just work. i setup a win8 machine the other day for a python build slave, but havent checked u1 yet
<rye> briancurtin: unfortunatelly it's now too slow to be usable here (in virtual box on my laptop) so i won't test today, searching for different windows machines'
<alecu> mmcc: hi there!
<ralsina> hi mmcc!
<mmcc> hi lag! ;)
<alecu> mmcc: you mentioned last week that you wanted to test on a different 10.7 machine... and I said that we should ask ralsina to set up a vnc or similar on his macmini.
<alecu> (since both mandel and I are on 10.8 now)
<ralsina> mine is 10.7 still
<ralsina> but I am not at home today :-/
<mmcc> alecu: oh right, about the u1cp test suite issue.
<ralsina> maybe gatox's?
<alecu> mmcc: right! I've forgotten what we needed it for :-)
<gatox> anyone need my mac?
<ralsina> gatox: is it still 10.7?
<gatox> ralsina, let me check
<mandel> gatox, that is a yes, unless you went to the devel center and downloaded the new version or paid for it
<mandel> mmcc, I'm nearly done adding correct support for move_from_not_watched_path to watched_path to generate create and modify and will ensure that the opposite raises a delete
<gatox> 10.7.4
<mmcc> mandel, remind me what you're changing to add that support? just fsevents.py, right?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, just fsevents.py
<mmcc> you shouldn't have had to change anything for the delete, right, just my print was wrong - the code detects it right...
<mandel> mmcc, ok, great news then, but I'll add the test anyway
<mmcc> mandel: I just tested the fix I was going to make yesterday and it works - do you want me to push it up or have you already done the same thing? I just made it issue a MODIFY when it sees a create with either a modified flag *or* a renamed flag… before, it was ignoring the renamed flag
<mandel> mmcc, push the fix and I'll take a look, I have s diff approach and want to decide what is better
<mmcc> mandel: ok. I'm curious what you did too - can you paste the file somewhere or something?
<mandel> mmcc, sure, give me a couple of mins to finish some tests
<mmcc> mandel: you bet
<rye> ralsina: is Ubuntu One ok about running under Administrator windows account now?
<ralsina> rye: yes
<rye> ralsina: sweeet
<mmcc> mandel: ok my changes are pushed now to lp:~mikemc/+junk/python-macfsevents/
<mandel> ack
<rye> weird, 8bpp rdp connection is slower than 15bpp
<alecu> rye: do you have a background image, or gradients on windows borders?
<alecu> rye: the image dithering in those case may compress worst than 15bpp.
<rye> erm
<rye> alecu: well, you may be right, the patterns may have used more bandwidth
<dobey> rye: can you test that upgrading python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol fixes that valicert issue?
<rye> ralsina: found a weird bug - disconnect ubuntuone in windows, close control panel. Open control panel via tray - ubuntuone gets connected and synchronizes files
<mandel> mmcc, you can find the changes here with the tests: https://github.com/mandel-macaque/macfsevents
<mandel> mmcc, it has the changes you made plus gatox but making them as extra keywords so that it is easier that they are accepted by the upstream
<mandel> mmcc, if you give me a few mins I'll change u1-client to use that api and we can test the app with it
<rye> YES
<rye> no
<dobey> maybe so?
<mmcc> mandel: sure. I see you're always adding the IN_MODIFY after the create - that'll give us an extra modify event in the case of copying something large in
<mandel> mmcc, yes, and that is not a problem at all, the hash queue will notice that and will do the right thing which is what happens on linux
<mandel> mmcc, I had a version where it minimized the number of modifies but I find this way safer
<ralsina> rye: interesting
<ralsina> rye: the tray *is* control panel
<ralsina> rye: you probably have autconnect enabled, so when the u1cp opens, sd starts
<mmcc> mandel: ok. If the rest of syncdaemon handles that ok, then that's fine. And since we're not using IPC here, I'm not as concerned about performance impact of extra events…
<mmcc> not yet, anyway
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I had the same idea, better safe than sorry, we can be smarter in a second iteration
<gatox> me
<rye> ralsina: well, yes, autoconnect is enabled but i am not quitting control panel and SD, both remain running but restoring the CP window causes syncdaemon to connect again
<thisfred> me
<dobey> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc, dobey, thisfred, gatox, alecu, briancurtin: remember that today is a the new 2-minute standup. If you are not accounted for at 12:02 don't say me, just report
<ralsina> me
<mmcc> me
 * alecu hurries to write notes
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Working on Share links tab for control panel.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish (probably tomorrow) with this branch for the share links tab and propose.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: documentation6 | cdocs TODO: last documentation fixes + db explorer app? + ? BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases, discussed cert issue with security
<dobey> TODO: test cert issue fix, finish releases, icon generating magic
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel: go
<briancurtin> wait what
<mandel> DONE: Lots of bug fixing in fsevents lib. Merged chages from mmcc and gatox in the history of upstream. Changed u1-client to use the changes (latency && process_events_asap).
<mandel> TODO: Test changes in bundle. Found a couple of bugs that would be nice to fix.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, other calls, 1-1s, canonicaladmin, ton of reviews, helped around TODO: music store call, reviews, etc. BLOCKED: no, NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: more SMJobBless, more bug hunt in fsevents.py - looking good
<mmcc> TODO: more SMJobBless & code signing
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> next: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: a few more devtools branches
<briancurtin> TODO: devtools branch to make u1lint work
<briancurtin> NEXT:
<briancurtin> i guess alecu?
<alecu> DONE: playing with vala and oauth, some reviews for brian
<alecu> TODO: more on the dash
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> and alecu is the winner o the first "I will say something bad about him on twitter because he was late for standup award" (aka the IWSBAHOTBHWLFSies)
<ralsina> good standup team! :-)
<rye> alecu: playing with oauth and vala? tell me moar
<mandel> mmcc, would it be possible for you to build a .app with lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use-new-fsevents-api and the code in github I showed you?
<mandel> mmcc, it should get us closer to the goal, or so I hope
<mmcc> mandel: sure
<dobey> rye: did you see my earlier query re: protocol nightlies?
<mandel> mmcc, if that works I'd like to fix the UI bug and one extra things, it seems that if I do right click -> quit in the app icon on the dock it does not quit, have you seen that?
<alecu> rye: I'm still learning vala, and I've been looking at an oauth library, but it seems to have little tests, so I don't trust it too much yet.
<mmcc> mandel: I haven't seen that, no, let me try it (i need to quit it anyway)
<mmcc> mandel: worked fine for me
<mandel> mmcc, hmm weird, well I try with the new version you are going to send me :)
<rye> alecu: if you need signing only with no postdata the vapi is simple - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rye/indicator-ubuntuone/trunk/view/head:/vapi/oauth.vapi
<rye> alecu: but that's with liboauth
<alecu> rye: great!
<rye> alecu: the generated calls from that vapi are working but if i really want to use postdata (i don't know why, though) then there appears an extra argument
<rye> which reminds me i wanted to file a bug about that
<rye> half a year ago
<ralsina> alecu: https://twitter.com/ralsina/status/238293067386458112
<gatox> ownd!
<mmcc> sorry mandel, I fat fingered a merge and screwed up my branches, have to grab them again. will have a build for you asap
<mandel> mmcc, no problem, it happens :)
<ralsina> may that be a cautionary tale for the team in future standups ;-)
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<mmcc> mandel, it's working for me - I'll just go put a .zip of the new .app into the folder I'm sharing with you
<mandel> mmcc, awesomeness!!
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: I just added you to the "test u1 on mac" event in calendar tomorrow. Be there ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: which mostly means "be here, and have a binary"
<mandel> ralsina, you need a post-it to be a little more passive aggressive hehehehe
<mmcc> mandel I'd make one small change though - the log.warn about create with no create flag should just be a debug - that happens on every move, and it's not really a problem
<mmcc> ralsina: ack.
<mandel> mmcc, sure, I can do that :)
<ralsina> mandel: I can also do agressive agressive :-)
<mandel> ralsina, in a post-it? hehe
<mmcc> an angrily crumpled post-it
<mandel> mmcc, pushed code to github with all the log.warn as debug
<mmcc> mandel: ok, great
<mandel> mmcc, let me know when you have the .app uploaded, if it works I can work in some cosmetic fixes so that I don't bother you will you work on the blessing
<mandel> mmcc, if we can have a bundle with both better but if not we should not worry
<mmcc> mandel: sounds great, it's uploading now
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, no icon now is ok.
<mmcc> ralsina: ack. thx
<mandel> mmcc, where are you uploading the new .app?
<mandel> or better said, new .zip
<mmcc> mandel: it's in the "UbuntuOne Mac Client Builds" shared folder…
<mandel> mmcc, ok, just appeared in the web ui, lets see how it goes, I'll test it a little and will propose the branch with the changes
 * mmcc crosses fingers
<mandel> mmcc, did you test the drag & drop?
<mmcc> mandel: yes, I tested moving a file into the watched folder via drag and drop. that's how that .zip got there, for instance
<mandel> mmcc, I just did one from a not watched path to a watch path and it did not work.. or at least the file is not uploading
<mmcc> I also just tested copying via drag and drop and that worked too…
<mandel> mmcc, weird, I'll see with the test script what happens
<mmcc> mandel: is the client connecting to an old syncdaemon process?
<mmcc> I mean is control-panel connecting to an old syncdaemon? I've run into problems from that while debugging before
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. bloody good point, maybe, I'll kill everything
<mandel> mmcc, what is the name of the process?
<mmcc> mandel: it's probably 'ubuntuone-syncdaemon'
<mmcc> But thanks for reminding me that that's a bug - it should be something different and I haven't looked into it yet :)
<mandel> mmcc, he, not a huge bug
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, probably not. but it made me nervous in that "you're not running what you think you're running" kind of way
<mandel> mmcc, now it worked like a charm
<mandel> mmcc, we should do some kind of version checking, specially for whenever we have updates
<mmcc> mandel: true, how do we handle that on other systems? the installer kills syncdaemon?
<mandel> mmcc, I'm testing slow operations by using a samba share
<mandel> mmcc, yes, on windows it gets killed on ubuntu we trust the .debs
<mmcc> mandel: I figured
<mandel> mmcc, so I'm testing a 250mg move from a samba share to u1, if uploads correctly I cannot thing of any other possible problem
<mmcc> mandel: I'm curious what happens with the slow op with your extra modify event. I think it'll upload a small file first then the full file after it's done and it gets the second (real) modify event
<mandel> mmcc, probably we will have a small file there, similar to stopping the upload in the middle
<mandel> mmcc, you get a 0bytes file, just checked
<mmcc> aha. that's what I expected…
<mandel> mmcc, which is not a problem because 0bytes are useless, once the move from the samba to the folder finished the sd noticed and started uploading
<mandel> mmcc, I think we have an alpha :)
<mmcc> if we tested the flag and only sent the modify, we wouldn't get that 0 byte file…
<mandel> mmcc, we have the same problem on linux, so not to worry just right now
<mandel> mmcc, lets try to wrap this thing, fix some small issues and let people play with it
<mmcc> mandel: great. I'm sure we'll end up tweaking it some more as people test it anyway
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, for an alpha the quality of the result is much better than the one we had for windows
<mmcc> thanks to all the work on the windows client making it easier to port to mac…
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that was a very good thing, the about of work that had to be done for windows was crazy
<mmcc> ok, quick coffee break here…
<mandel> ack
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, super lame review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1019224/+merge/120823
<gatox> on it
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<ralsina> mandel: the daemon is perfect? Why are you tweaking qss????
<mandel> ralsina, is perfect with fsevents, now I have to wait for mmcc to get the blessing working and we move to the daemon
<ralsina> mandel: whoohoo
<mandel> ralsina, that branch should have added QTabWidget::tab-bar{aligment:left;} but the launchpad is miss behaving..
<ralsina> mandel: pictures?
<mmcc> .3.
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> .3.
<mmcc> toddler typing, sorry
<ralsina> jajaja
<mmcc> that's Hadley saying hi
<ralsina> hi Hadley!
<mmcc> :)
<mandel> hahahaha
<ralsina> wtf launchpad? a 1-line diff takes over 10 minutes to update now?
<mandel> ralsina, is broken, do a bzr diff --old lp:ubuntuone-control-panel
<mandel> ralsina, it also was saying that the branch was empty
<ralsina> mandel:  that assumes I can do things like branch out of launchpad
<ralsina> oh, there it goes
<mandel> ralsina, you can, can't you?
<ralsina> mandel: took a long time to start, but yes I can
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> mmcc, I think we can share the last bundle with alecu and gatox for them to try it, the more the better
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: merge it gatox's +1
<ralsina> mandel: the change looks harmless enough
<ralsina> although on mac, tabs are *supposed* to be centered ;-)
<mmcc> mandel: ok, sure - gatox, alecu, ralsina, tell me what email to send a share to
<mmcc> ralsina: on mac, tabs center you
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but design filed the bug :)
<gatox> mmcc, diego.sarmentero (at) gmail.com
<gatox> ralsina, yes, all the tabs always are centered in the middle by default in mac
<gatox> on macc
<ralsina> yes, so go ahead and merge
 * alecu will have lunch+errands now.
<ralsina> same here
<mandel> gatox, any idea where I should start looking regarding the scrolling bug?
<mandel> gatox, I'd like to have that fix before we let many others test this
<gatox> mandel, i would start looking how those buttons are added and who is the parent
<mandel> gatox, ack
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, gatox, may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use-new-fsevents-api/+merge/120833
<gatox> mandel, looking
<mmcc> mandel: looking too.
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, awesome, it looks like launcpad is not working so for a decent diff use the bzr diff --old lp:ubuntuone-client --using meld
<mandel> or which ever diff tool you like :)
<dobey> elopio: you are done testing the client stuff from yesterday i presume?
<elopio> dobey: yes, I sent a mail to ubunet-discuss like an hour ago.
<mandel> ralsina, can we move the alpha testing a little earlier, I'd like to go to rugby training, if it not possible don't worry
<dobey> ah, ok :)
<mmcc> so mandel, it's just a one-line diff in fsevents_client?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, super lame, but we have to pass those keyword args :)
<gatox> mandel, is just a one line change?
<mandel> gatox, yes, because all the other fixes are in that github project
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mmcc> mandel +1, from me too
<mandel> awesome!
<mandel> mmcc, we should be able to build a working bundle from trunk plus the github code
<mmcc> mandel: that should be identical to the bundle I already posted, are you thinking we should test with trunk once it merges just to be sure?
<mandel> mmcc, should be identical so not to worry just yet, I'll be doing some UI fixed while you are at the blessing stuff and if those land we can build a new UI with less annoying bugs :)
<mmcc> mandel: ok yeah. Once you're done with those ui fixes it might be nice to have you try to build the .app. I'm still not sure anyone but me has done it
<mandel> mmcc, yes, like with briancurtin he is the poor soul that know how to do it on windows
<mmcc> job security!
<briancurtin> ha. once you get the installer building stuff under control, build_installer.py could be expanded to build the mac bundle (or whatever its called)
<mandel> we should automate the thing, that is true
<mmcc> briancurtin: well, there is no installer, really, so it basically is automated now. setup-mac doesn't know about either fsevents daemon, but There's a Bug for That™
<mmcc> and py2app knows how to create a .dmg if we want to do that instead of a .zip
<mandel> mmcc, seems that launchpad is busted..
<briancurtin> surprising
<mmcc> mandel: here's another quick thing we should discuss before releasing an alpha: see line 39 of __init__.py
<mmcc> sorry, ubuntuone/platform/__init__.py
<mandel> mmcc, ok, looking
<mmcc> I looked into it a couple weeks ago because it looks awful, we shouldn't be redefining a separate platform string based on sys.platform… but it's historical, and turns out the string is only used to send to the servers as the platform ID
<mmcc> so we might want to change it before we start using the client to test, so that the server-side has the right client platform
<mandel> mmcc, yes, we will be messing up the stats otherwise, but should not be a terrible problem, lets file a bug for that
<mmcc> there's already a bug
<mmcc> well, sort of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1037435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1037435 in Ubuntu One Client "TestPlatform.test_import fails on darwin" [High,New]
<mmcc> it's the same issue but the bug is about the test
<briancurtin> anyone have a few minutes for a simple review? import renaming for py3, print function - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-u1lint/+merge/120819
<mandel> mmcc, ok, byut I think these are bugs we should not worry for the friday deadline
<mmcc> mandel: ok. it's fast enough to fix anyway if someone cares after we've started testing
<mandel> seriously what the frack is going on with lp, do you guys have problems too?
<briancurtin> works alright for me
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, your one-line branch still doesn't have a diff showing for me, and now the autopilot commented twice about additional revisions that aren't there…
<mmcc> I guess that's the same thing as tarmac? "otto-pilot"?
<ralsina> mmcc: that's because it has never scanned the revision that is there
<mmcc> ralsina: aha
<ralsina> briancurtin: I can do that review
<mandel> is plain weird
<ralsina> mandel: could you re-propose?
<ralsina> mandel: it could be just your branch
<mandel> ralsina, smae problem with all the branch I proposed..
<ralsina> mandel: briancurtin proposed this one 2 hours ago and it looks ok
<mandel> ralsina, mine are very recent, I'll try again
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> briancurtin: global aprove
<briancurtin> ralsina: have time for another one? it has one review but since its unicode related it's a bit more involved than most of my small trivial branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-unicode-literals/+merge/120662
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure
<mandel> ralsina, look, just pushed to a diff location and it states is empty: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel
<ralsina> mandel: grmp
<ralsina> mandel: ask in #launchpad maybe they can figure it out
<mandel> ralsina, I was just asking there
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, can you try and fork and push? maybe it works for you
<mmcc> yeah, bazaar.launchpad.net seems to be not responding for me… I can't browse mandel's branch
<ralsina> mandel: sure, in 1'
<ralsina> mandel: pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1019224 still appears empty there, too
<mandel> mmcc, he, that means we are getting close to the deadline, greblims have started doing their work
<ralsina> mandel: you can still probably merge manually
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but to trunk?
 * mmcc doesn't believe in greblims
<ralsina> mandel: well... I know, scary
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: you guys could continue in your own branch and merge there
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: so this doesn't disrupt your sprint
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: bzr serve and all that
<mandel> ralsina, yes, should not be a HUGE problem, I'm talking at #launchpad to see what can be done
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina, I might just mean and early dinner break for me and done :)
<ralsina> mandel: definitely doesn't update for me either, so it's either somethingin u1cp or something in that branch's changes, or all of launchpad
<ralsina> mandel: and "all of launchpad" would make more noise :-)
<mandel> ralsina, in canonical server at #launchpad-ops
<dobey> it says it's updating
<dobey> it's definitely not 'all of lp'
<dobey> at least i haen't noticed any such problems in my work today
<dobey> mandel: tried to delete the branch on lp, and then just push it again?
<mandel> dobey, from launchpad ops:  'Yes that is excessive. We do not have any script failures at this moment, so slowness is largely backlog'
<mandel> dobey, so that would not work
<ralsina> mandel: I pushed it too and it never finishes scanning
<dobey> mandel: when did you push to that branch?
<ralsina> I'll delete my branch to make that backlog slightly smaller ;)
<dobey> err, i guess that's ralsina's branch
<mandel> dobey, 2 hours ago, and a copy of it a few mins ago
<dobey> well, my branches are getting scanned just fine
<dobey> even the one for ubuntuone-client which has like 1300 toplevel revisions
<mandel> dobey, can you branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/left-tabs and push it to a location of yours? just for testing
<ralsina> mandel: I did that already
<mandel> then we are just stuck like that
<dobey> speaking of branches.
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/120847 please :)
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> mandel: it's just your branch which is the problem
<mandel> dobey, but has happened with several of my branches
<dobey> mandel: the stacking is broken
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1 on py3-unicode-literals
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on ubuntuone-client/update-4-0
<dobey> mandel: i just pulled trunk and pushed it to a new branch, and it was rescanned within 5 minutes
<dobey> actually, less than that.
<mandel> dobey, but using mine or a diff branch?
<dobey> less than a minute perhaps
<dobey> mandel: lp:ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> mandel: copy of your branch still isn't rescanned
<mandel> bummer
<dobey> mandel: which means your branch is busted
<mandel> dobey, I'll create it from scratch and will simple merge the diff with patch
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks for the reviews
<dobey> mandel: and just merged your branch into my test, committed and pushed, and it was rescanned
<mandel> can you propose it, is a simple qss change :)
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> i am doing not so simple releases which are a much higher priority :)
<mandel> dobey, sure, no problem
<mandel> I'm off to have dinner
 * mandel dinner
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> dh_install: usr/share/ubuntu-sso-client/com.ubuntu.sso.service.in exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<dobey> why is that file installed to the system?!
<ralsina> school run, I may have to babysit, so I will be working late today
<ralsina> ping me for reviews and such
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> for the qt sso and control panel, aren't all the resource data files 'compiled in' to the app?
<dobey> anyone? mcfly?
<mmcc> dobey: on what platform? are you just talking about the qt ui files or other stuff too?
<dobey> i guess it's the same in all platforms. but the ui files, qss files, png files, and font
<dobey> oh fml
<dobey> why are the tests using so much memory merging to stable-4-0 for ubuntuone-client, but not when merging to trunk?!
<dobey> guess i'll have to merge by hand :-/
<dobey> (again)
<mmcc> dobey, so yeah, those resources should all be compiled in for those projects. I thought I remembered other stuff that wasn't, but it was for u1client and storage protocol (conf files and .pems)
<dobey> hmm, guess i should try
<ralsina> dobey: yes, everything is compiled into .py files
 * mandel back
<mmcc> welcome back mandel
<mandel> mmcc, need dinner, lets see if I can merge those branches to trunk
<mmcc> I thought you just had dinner?
<dobey> dh --fail-missing hates me
<mmcc> boy, an old part of me sure rebels when I think about all the layers of code this stuff is going through, just to be portable… thank god computers are fast
<mmcc> (not just our stuff, but Qt, PyQt, python <-> OSX C API, ctypes translation, etc etc etc
<mandel> mmcc, sorry should have been past tense
<mmcc> mandel: I'm glad you're sorry
<mandel> mmcc, plus the extra layers we added for the ipc and platform
<mandel> mmcc, I'm not in my best typing :)
<mmcc> mandel: for real. I'm crashing python over here with ctypes, and some of these stack traces are impressive - and that's just the bottom layer before twisted and ipc and junk. still it could be worse
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is complicated code, I guess is one of the reasons why it does not get boring, yet a little exasperating
<mmcc> definitely not boring.
<mmcc> nothing is boring if it's broken :)
<alecu> mmcc: let's forget layers! let's go bare skin on metal and code assembler!
<alecu> woohoo!
 * alecu looks around and starts putting his clothes back on.
<mmcc> just saw that --> :D
<briancurtin> be back in a bit, need to get away from the computer for a bit
<gatox> alecu, philosophical question
<gatox> alecu, is there any reason that everytime the control panel loses focus when it gains focus again it changes automatically to the folders tab?
<gatox> at least for me is really annoying
<gatox> well..... actually is not when it loses focus..... but when i change from one desktop to another
<gatox> it is happening in the showEvent
<alecu> gatox: I can't seem to duplicate that behaviour on Precise.
<gatox> it happens on minimize and restore
<gatox> alecu, minimize and restore the u1-cp
<alecu> gatox: I can't see that changing desktops nor restoring the window.
 * gatox is once again the corner case guy
<alecu> gatox: do you have the line of code where this happens?
<gatox> alecu, let me check
<alecu> gatox: I just reproduced it on Quantal
<gatox> :S
<gatox> alecu, i'm on precise with unity2d
<gatox> alecu, i didn't find it yet, but my money is on switch_to being called from someplace on show
<alecu> gatox: this probably happens because I've got loads of videomem on my Precise machine, so the window is still on the backing store.
<gatox> alecu, look at this (not related to the issue i mentioned): http://ubuntuone.com/4QUXWKwvJPEIIRTTz74BoM  -  http://ubuntuone.com/4Zr1b5ot1wGxJvlkAdAnSg
 * gatox is excited about that
<mmcc> gatox, very nice!
<alecu> nice!
<gatox> mmcc, thx! :D
<gatox> i hope to finish it by tomorrow
<alecu> gatox: so, this is a cross platform way to publish files, right?
<alecu> gatox: awesome
<gatox> alecu, yes
 * briancurtin back
<gatox> wowwwwwwww 5:55......
<gatox> ok...... eod for me!
<gatox> time flies when you do ui :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!! :D
<mandel> mmcc, I'm going to call it a day, my productivity is -100
<mandel> all, see you tom!
<mmcc> ok mandel, rest up. I've got my python version of the job-bless example working, hopefully by tomorrow I'll have it in the control panel code and we can test it out
<mmcc> btw, I know how to solve the version issue too, without designing a new IPC version interface, since we can query the info.plist of the installed daemon for a version number and kill it if it's too old (or something)
<mmcc> lunchtime for me here…
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/120874 please
<alecu> dobey: +1
<alecu> (trivial)
<alecu> and EOD for me.
<dobey> sigh, i guess i won't get this finished tonight. am seeing some weird test failures :(
<dobey> when running tests from the tarball; but the tests ran fine from the tree
<dobey> le sigh
<dobey> but no new files in the diff really, so not like it's due to something not getting disted in the tarball
<dobey> :(
<dobey> oh well, need to get away for a while. later all
<mmcc> bye dobey, better luck tomorrow
<mmcc> ok, I have to run for a bit, will be back tonight to finish this up. I'm optimistic here - my SMJobBless code seems to be working fine, the only hurdle now is code signing, and I think that might be OK…
#ubuntuone 2012-08-23
<trialbykittens> I signed up to U1 with an email account that is now defunct. In the U1 account screen, it directs me to Ubuntu SSO to update my account details (specifically, email account) which I have, however U1 is still showing my old email address
<chaselivingston> trialbykittens: could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<trialbykittens> chaselivingston: sure can, thanks
<chaselivingston> trialbykittens: no problem :)
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning
 * mandel errands
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, shouldn't you be working late? :P
<mandel> gatox, that is what they say ;)
<gatox> ¬¬
<gatox>  you are going to die mandel
<mandel> gatox, eventually :)
<gatox> live a lot of years is overrated :P
<mandel> gatox, exactly hehe
<mandel> gatox, regarding the scrolling problem on mac, why didn't we use a model view approach?
<gatox> mandel, because it's a PITA? what we have now is reasonable
<mandel> gatox, well, but is breaking on mac :(
<mandel> gatox, I have seen few people complaining about this same problem on mac, setting the parent of the checkbox to be the treewidget or none or its viewport does not fix it
<gatox> i'll try to finish with my share links tab today.... and take a look at that
<mandel> gatox, would be appreciated
<ralsina> good morning
<alecu> good morning, all!
<alecu> hola ralsina :-)
<mandel> morning!
<ralsina> mandel: don't worry about it, we can fix it, focus on the demon :-)
<gatox> ralsina, alecu hi!
<mandel> ralsina, daemon is ready, we need to look at the blessing and we will be done
<gatox> ralsina, i have the share links tab using the system icons for each file, it was easy :PP
<alecu> ralsina: shall we mumble?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, please
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: awesome ** 2
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, alecu may  I have rubber stamps for this guy https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-fsevents/+merge/120977 which is the same as https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use-new-fsevents-api/+merge/120833 which was already approved. Lp does not like the original branch
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> I'm of to have lunch :)
<mandel> gatox, FYI: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-26731 /cc ralsina
<dobey> oi
<mandel> ein?
<dobey> am not feeling so great today :-/
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-fsevents/+merge/120977 is not being scanned :-(
<ralsina> dobey: sorry to hear that!
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I've noticed..
<mandel> ralsina, will ask again at the lp channel
<dobey> it's the same issue as yesterday
<dobey> something with mandel's branches only
<mandel> dobey, yet, one of them managed to land, I talk at #lp-ops the had some oops and have no idea why
<dobey> you leaned back too far in the chair again, i guess
<mandel> probably.. or looked at the screen the wrong way
<ralsina> mandel: about that qt bug you linked, do we have fast scrolling disabled for any reason?
<mandel> ralsina, no idea, I just found that ref about the problem, some other people were complaining about the setItem method not working on mac
<mandel> ralsina, have moved to test the new daemon and see if we can add it to the bundle since you told me you would take care
<ralsina> mandel: and I will
<ralsina> mandel: or worst case, you will, but on monday ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, but testing it with no scrolling in shares is very annoying
<mandel> ralsina, I wanted to test if with the view model approach everything work ok, but is a lot of changes to be done
<mmcc> hi folks.
<mandel> mmcc, morning, did you see that the correct module is in trunk?
<mandel> mmcc, following you email last night
<mmcc> mandel, yeah, I was talking about the one in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/jenkins-daemon-main/files/head:/python/ubuntuone/darwin/
<mmcc> the most recent branch of your daemon, not the daemon trunk.
<mmcc> I wanted to use that one, because making changes to the .xcodeproj would be easier if I avoided merging it
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll merge with trunk and push then
<mandel> mmcc, it was done in a diff branch that landed in trunk but I did not merge, give me a min
<mmcc> mandel: I thought the change was from ubuntuone/fseventsd.py => ubuntuone/darwin/fseventsd.py, not the other way around?
<mandel> mmcc, is the other way around ubuntuone/darwin/fseventsd.py => ubuntuone/fseventsd.py to remove the darwin package, was mentioned in the reviews and I followed them
<mmcc> mandel, huh, ok. I guess I remembered wrong… thanks!
<mandel> mmcc, no problem, I'm fixing some merge conflicts and will push it
<mandel> mmcc, pushing to lp, if lp does not hate me like yesterday
<mandel> mmcc, should be there by now
<mmcc> mandel: got it, thanks
<mandel> mmcc, so, shall we mumble on how to tackle that? I wrote some instructions on how to install it, but ofcourse I ignored any default location in a bundle
<mandel> mmcc, everything is written down in the README.txt
<mmcc> mandel: sure, we can mumble, just a sec
<mandel> mmcc, whenever you want :)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm testing the bundle and works great with it :)
<mmcc> ok mandel, I'm in mumble now
<mandel> mmcc, ok, let me launch it
<mandel> mmcc, can you hear me?
<dobey> are we going to do mumble or hangout?
<ralsina> mumble
<ralsina> I never got around to fixing my hangout plugin
<mmcc> you should definitely get that looked at
<mandel> ralsina, I have the same problem with the hangover plugin :)
<dobey> mandel: use less tequila next time
<ralsina> mandel: your hangover worked just fine last time I saw you using it :-)
<mandel> dobey, last time was the 4 eur gin & tonic.. bad bad idea
<mandel> ralsina, works, ok, used to be able to go out and play rugby the next morning, now I can't, must be getting old :)
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, on thing we have broken is the share links tab, it never shows a thing.. we might have to look deeper in to that
<ralsina> mandel: that's a stub
<mandel> ralsina, awesome!! then I can just find ui annoying details :)
<ralsina> mandel: did you try the --with-icon option on mac?
<mandel> ralsina, nope, I'll give it a try
<mmcc> ralsina: I have, it shows the status well, but is the submenu with current transfers supposed to work yet?
<ralsina> mmcc: it should if you have latest syncdaemon, right gatox?
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc yes
<gatox> mmcc, if you can file the bug, and i'll take a look at soon i propose this branch
<gatox> s/at/as
<gatox> as soon as.... grrr
<mandel> ralsina, take a look at the pm
<mmcc> gatox: ok, just checking to be sure I do have the latest
<gatox> ralsina, team meeting in 2'?
<mandel> ralsina, we might need someone else to take that branch and propose it, seems that my username is the 'unlucky' one
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> mandel: I can do it
<mandel> ralsina, please do :)
<ralsina> mandel: right after the call that starts in 40 seconds ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<mandel> gatox, I don't see the transfer either in but might be because we have an old version in the bundle, I'll try from trunk
<ralsina> thisfred: call?
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, there is another bug, if you close the control panel with --with-icon and you re-click in the app the control panel does not appear, we will have to fix that
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> mmcc mumble
<thisfred> ah
<mandel> thisfred, mumble
<mandel> joshuahoover, you missed the stand up :(
<joshuahoover> mandel: right, sorry guys...i completely forgot
<mandel> ralsina, can you send me the name of the person from qa over a pm?
<mandel> mmcc, we might want to add --with-icon as the way to launch the control panel, right?
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, I think you might be able to add default cmdline args in the info.plist, or alternatively we can make it default to be on in the code for mac (and win?)
<dobey> huh, the client test failures i was seeing don't seem to be happening when building in the q chroot from tarball (as a debian package)
<dobey> so i think i'll just release it as is and call it done for now
<mandel> mmcc, I would say .plist, anyways, I'll be creating bugs for this and later we can assign them, you keep working on the blessing
<mandel> mmcc, I also think that we should name the daemon something better than FSEvents, like UbuntuOneFseventsDaemon or something
<mmcc> mandel: the daemon executable has to have the same name as the launchd job label, the convention is reverse DNS - I was going to call it com.ubuntu.one.fseventsd
<alecu> gatox: did you end up finding the cause for the tab switching on the show event?
<mandel> mmcc, sounds reasonable, should we change the target name in the xcode project or simply rename it when in the bundle?
<gatox> alecu, no.... haven't look for it yet neither
<alecu> gatox: no prob. Let me know if you find it.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mmcc> mandel: might as well do it in the project, I'll change that setting, since I've got other changes going too
<mmcc> stupid xcodeproj
<mandel> mmcc, you are looking at the daemon project atm then?
<mmcc> yes
<mandel> mmcc, ok, let me know for the reviews, which by the way we should land all of the ones that are waiting..
<mmcc> mandel: true…
<mandel> mmcc, no to worry too much, I will get back to the testing daemon on monday, which is very close to be done
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> mandel: I just did a little poking - there's no way to statically link a .framework into an executable. we can either build SBJson as a static library and link to that, or just copy the files back in. building it as just a static library is probably the right thing to do.
<mmcc> mandel: shouldn't be too hard - it's already building the library, it's just embedding it in a framework.
 * mmcc just said "shouldn't be too hard" about changing Xcode project settings
<mandel> mmcc, hehe yes, you might have spoken too fast
<mandel> mmcc, I'll speak with QA about the steps to follow to give them the bundle, then I'll look into that
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mmcc> mandel: I'm making a static libsbjson now, I need it to test the launchd installation. It actually does look not-too-hard
 * mmcc crosses fingers
<mandel> mmcc, look at this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7854785/crash-with-sbjson-library
<ralsina> mandel: 7 minutes, still scanning
<mandel> ralsina, hmm... stupid lp
<ralsina> mandel: also, it hasn't picked up the latest revno
<mandel> mmcc, so, using the -Objc flag and the -all_load might be a good idea to do, or run the daemon and see if it breaks in crazy ways
<mmcc> mandel: handy, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, lets wait a little longer, then we both go to #launchpad-ops and bully them :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to have to run some errands in 4 minutes, so I will give you my bullying rubberstamp ;-)
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> mandel: but anyway https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/use-new-fsevents-api/+merge/121034 done from scratch, just sticks there
<ralsina> mandel: there is a revno 1294 it has not picked which is linking to the other bug
<mandel> ralsina, look like the datacenter move has done something bad to us.
<ralsina> mandel: I will delete the proposal and branch and push again, just in case linking a bug while scanning was what triggered it
<mandel> ralsina, sound like a good idea
 * gatox lunch!
<ralsina> mandel: now, 8 minutes and the branch still appears as empty
<ralsina> mandel: go complain to launchpad, Ihave to run some errands :-(
<mandel> ralsina, mierda.. I'll take care no problem
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/use-new-fsevents-api-2
<mandel> ralsina, did you push it with no bugs lincked?
<ralsina> mandel: I pushed it with both bugs linked
<ralsina> mandel: it just has not scanned any revnos yet
<mandel> ralsina, I'll try without the linked bugs, to test if that is the reason
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: we are approaching magic thought very quickly here
<mandel> yes, I know..
<ralsina> And errands it is. Will be back in a bit.
<mmcc> mandel: so, do we have a set meeting with QA or are you just sending them the .app sometime soon?
<mandel> mmcc, sending the app, qa guy is very busy
<mmcc> aha, just saw your email. good
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: just send them the app, the "meeting" is just their allocated slot for testing
<chaselivingston> mmcc: anything ready to test?
<mandel> mmcc, you are in cc and I'm talking with elopio to see if he can give some feedback on the correct way to test it
<mandel> chaselivingston, got a mac, I can foward you the mail
<mmcc> mandel: can you copy chaselivingston on that email too?
<mandel> sure thing
<chaselivingston> mmcc, mandel: awesome, thanks!
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thank us *after* it works for you ;)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, any idea if it would be safe to attempt to upload say ~10GB at once?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that should work as well as any other platform. give it a try and let us know :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, let me know if you got the mail :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, going to try taking everything from dropbox into u1 :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's what I like to hear :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, would take some time, I have done, is 'safe'
<chaselivingston> mmcc, mandel: cool, once I get the email I'll give it a shot then
<chaselivingston> mandel: no email yet, should I be concerned?
<mandel> chaselivingston, no, I'm using evolution which is retarded.. wait a few mins more
<chaselivingston> mandel: ah, there we go :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, evolution makes email more async than it already is..
<mandel> mmcc, I've gotten the stale broker several times.. I wonder why that happens
<mmcc> mandel what have you been doing when you got it? I haven't seen that recently, only when I was testing sso
<mandel> mmcc, I got it in control panel, switching tabs
<mmcc> mandel: are you using the fsevents_client or the daemon/
<mandel> mmcc, the daemon
<mandel> mmcc, but is control panel related
<mandel> mmcc, we use a broker per tab, so some of them where ok, it looks like the ref id of the other side, the sd side, is gc for some reason and is not longer there
<mmcc> oh, I thought it was IPC related
<mmcc> there's a separate broker to the backend for each tab?
<mandel> mmcc, is ipc reatled, yes, and there is a broker per tab AFAIK
<mmcc> by IPC related, I meant to the daemon or sso... forgot about the backend
<mandel> mmcc, oh, yes, our multi tier arch ;)
<mmcc> with multiple copies of the same tier
<mmcc> it's web scale
<mandel> mmcc, big time, and we should be using mongodb to store the settings
 * mmcc is fine with the key-value store called "filesystem", thank you
<mandel> mmcc, can you rubber stamp this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-new-api/+merge/121053
<mandel> mmcc, same as the others, it looks like using --fixes lp:blah breaks the lp scanning
<mmcc> mandel +1 - boo to lp bugs :(
<mmcc> I set it to approved too, since it's tiny and we got 2 reviews on the other version
<mandel> mmcc, exactly :)
<ralsina> ok, errand failure, I have to retry in about 2 hours, which will mean a early EOD for me will make it up by starting extra early tomorrow :-(
<mandel> ralsina, the issue was the linked bugs..
<mandel> ralsina, filled a bug with lp bug 1040777
<chaselivingston> mandel, mmcc: just so I'm clear, anything I put within the u1 folder that's created within my user folder will be synced, correct?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040777 in Launchpad itself "Scanning of branches with linked bugs is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040777
<ralsina> mandel: damn
<mandel> chaselivingston, everything in ~/Ubuntu One should be created
<mmcc> chaselivingston: should be, yep.
<mandel> ralsina, is bad because we use that feature for the releases, right?
<ralsina> mandel: change the description so it links to bug 1040777 if they can link and propose, then it's fixed ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040777 in Launchpad itself "Scanning of branches with linked bugs is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040777
<mandel> ralsina, also, some more info: <cjwatson> You do have to remember not to propose the branch for merging or indeed do anything else with it until after it's been scanned, though
<mandel> <cjwatson> Otherwise it gets cursed
<dobey> mandel: just be patient i guess
<ralsina> mandel: that's new
<dobey> mandel: but all those update-4-0 branches of mine had linked bugs in them
<ralsina> mandel: and I hope, not permanent
<mandel> no idea..
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc I'm off to do some rugby training, as with tuesday I'll be back in 2/3 hours depending on traffic
<mandel> ralsina, seems that when the other branch landed all the others where set as merge because I merged then to the new one.. bah, is fixed I'm of to hit people
<mmcc> mandel: ack, good luck not puking
<mandel> mmcc, will try :)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: suerte!
<dobey> lol
 * briancurtin lunch
<chaselivingston> mmcc: is there any way to tell how the upload is doing?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not too easily yet. there's a command-line tool u1sdtool that we haven't packaged yet that will let you poke at things
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, just wondering
<mmcc> chaselivingston: you could try quitting the control panel (it won't interrupt the syncdaemon in the background) and starting it up again from the command line with the --with-icon option
<chaselivingston> ok, I'll give that a shot
<mmcc> that will show the u1 icon in the menu bar, with a menu that should have some extra info. not sure if that is 100% working in that build yet though
<mmcc> ok, type "UbuntuOne.app/Contents/MacOs/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --with-icon"  in the terminal to launch it directly
<mmcc> typo, Contents/MacOS/
<chaselivingston> mmcc: doesn't look like clicking on that menu bar icon does anything
<chaselivingston> mmcc: oops, never mind, does show some info
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok great. does the sub-menu that has current transfers show anything for you? that's the part  I can't remember, and I've broken my current build just now :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: nothing comes up when I hover over it
<mmcc> can't remember if it worked with the code in that build, that is - it should work in trunk but that build might be missing those revisions
<chaselivingston> mmcc: gotcha. how will updates happen for us testers?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, well, absent that, the only other ways to get info about what's uploading is to check the web interface, or look at the log in ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<mmcc> chaselivingston: good question :) we'll have to think about that. we're expecting to put out another test build early next week.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, wasn't sure if that capability was built into the app yet or not
<ralsina> mmcc: if builds are automated you could just script it
<ralsina> mmcc: and upload them to a share in u1
<mmcc> ralsina: builds are automated enough to script if you've got the parts in the right place…
<ralsina> mmcc:  if "the parts" is some bzr pulls...
<mmcc> but I'm breaking that now while testing this daemon integration stuff. need to make sure it and the libs it depends on are compiled and in a known spot too
<mmcc> I'll unbreak it soon
<mmcc> ralsina: it's a bzr pull, a git clone, a couple build steps, a do-se-do
<chaselivingston> mmcc: so when I launch with the icon like that, I have to leave that terminal session running?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: if you want to leave the icon up, yes. you could kill it and re-start it with nohup if you really want to close the terminal
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok cool, thanks for the info
<mmcc> there ought to be a way to nohup a running process but I can't think of it off the top of my head
<ralsina> mmcc: there isn't AFAIK
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> ralsina: I figured it out -- there is 'nohup -p' in Solaris ;D
<ralsina> mmcc: learn something every day :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, usually, if you backgrund a process and exit the terminal, the process doesn't get HUP
<ralsina> mmcc: yes if you kill the terminal but no if you use the exit command
<mmcc> interesting.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: does the sync run indefinitely even if the control panel is closed?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, the background process is running, it's called ubuntuone-syncdaemon, and you should be able to see it in the Activity Monitor app
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome, good to know
<dobey> ubuntuone/controlpanel/sd_client/__init__.py: 211:  [E1101, SyncDaemonClient.sync_menu] Instance of 'SyncDaemonTool' has no 'sync_menu' member
<dobey> wtf
<mmcc> dobey, out of date u1-client branch?
<mmcc> that's gatox's recent addition, but it should be in u1-client trunk
<gatox> mmm that should be in trunk
<gatox> that is in trunk
<gatox> dobey, maybe not installed?
<dobey> yeah, i guess publishing was slow :-/
<ralsina> Early EOD for me for errands, will be around early tomorrow
<ralsina> bye!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<dobey> brb
<gatox> ok...... my brain is being liquefied and this tests are going nowhere.... i'll finish this tomorrow morning!!
<gatox> bye people! see you tomorrow! :D
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: still around?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yep, not quite lunch yet around here. what's up?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: in the settings tab, when I uncheck the limit upload box and save, then go to another tab and come back, it's checked again. is that a known issue?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not known to me. sounds like a bug, does it do that on other platforms too?
 * mmcc fires up ubuntu
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haven't checked on other platforms
<mmcc> I bet it's mac only. tag it as u1-darwin. I have a hunch that something hasn't gotten the memo about where the prefs file is on macs.
<chaselivingston> where should I file the bug?
<mmcc> nope, just reproduced it on ubuntu precise :) so - file it against ubuntuone-control-panel, and just tag it 'desktop+'
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, will do, thanks
<mmcc> thank you!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: how's that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1040861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040861 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "limit upload checkbox remains checked after saving" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chaselivingston> mmcc: also, is it really limiting the upload speed to 1 kb/s?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: it certainly doesn't seem to be in my experience
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, ok
<mmcc> chaselivingston: we'll have to check on whether or not that setting is actually being honored when we look at the bug
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, I appreciate it
<dobey> ugh; my "in 5 minutes (estimated)" build start estimate just went to 11 minutes, for this recipe :(
<dobey> bah. just as i'm about to finish up and go do stuff outside, clouds pop up
<mmcc> I have to run to a late lunch now, back in a bit…
<dobey> later all
<alecu> hmm.... what's up with bug #961315?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961315 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "Qt UI: when resetting my password using an invalid reset code, the operation fails and no error is shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961315
#ubuntuone 2012-08-24
<mmcc> ok, all done for today…
<czajkowski> mandel: you about ?
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<rye> mandel: do you happen to know the revision 3.0.2b is built upon?
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> Good morning, sorry I am so late, had some rain-relate issues at home :-(
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> ralsina, raining inside your home?
<ralsina> gatox: some small bits of it ;-)
<gatox> bummer :S
<ralsina> gatox: np, just the laundry room, and just because water pooled on the roof
<ralsina> gatox: so I had to go unclog a drainpipe in the pouring rain at 6AM
<ralsina> gatox: NOT FUN
<gatox> agree... not fun
<ralsina> gatox: looks like the sync indicator is merged... wonder if it's released yet :-)
<gatox> :P
<mmcc> hi folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi!
<mmcc> no mandel today?
<mandel> Afternoon!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mmcc> howdy mandel!
<mandel> gatox, when are you going to nz?
<mandel> mmcc, hello! I was late lost night talking with jfunk, looks like we have a number of new bugs :(
<gatox> mandel, on tuesday
<gatox> mandel, i arrive at nz on thursday
<mandel> mmcc, I want to take a look at the ipc one, I wonder why it happens...
<mandel> gatox, I thought it was earlier
<mandel> ouch, that is a long trip, gatox you are lucky you are not too big hehe
<mmcc> mandel: sounds like a plan. I saw your conversation yesterday, he found a few good ones.
<gatox> mandel, but on my way back... i leave nz the 8th of September, and i get back to argentina the same day jejeje
<mandel> mmcc, indeed, I think there is a good way to make the ipc more resistant to the stale broker problem
<mandel> gatox, you better sell well ninja and bring some hobbits back  ;-)
<gatox> mandel, will do!
<mmcc> mandel: great - what causes it, anyway?
<mandel> Mmcc, it usually means that the remote reference you have in the client is old and pb is trying to use a python obj that does not longer exists in the server
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<mandel_> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> DONE: refactoring playlists web api TODO: consolidate all couchdb acces in web api base, s/couch/u1db/ for playlists BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: fiddling with output from a subprocess stdout
<briancurtin> TODO: write some util function that'll make this work on 2 and 3, it keeps breaking one or the other
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<dobey> ralsina, alecu, mmcc: eh? guess you get to mock yourselves on twitter
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Worked on the Share Links Tab
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing some tests and some parts of the code that are not behaving properly.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> Madkiss, go
<alecu> crap
<ralsina> Yes I do!
<gatox> mandel_, go
<alecu> me
<mmcc> me
<gatox> mandel, go
<gatox> ok, dobey go
<dobey> DONE: team call, finished releases
<dobey> TODO: reviews, icon generating magic, music store
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: discussions on dash apis, vala+oauth+webservice calls
<alecu> TODO: more on the dash
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: more SMJobBless, launchd daemon checkin code, sent build to QA
<mmcc> TODO: launchd integration, test, propose
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> next: mandel?
<ralsina> DONE: lots of calls about the dash, team call, more calls, and I called people. Administrivia. Helped around, reviews. TODO: fix windows test failure on jenkins BLOCKED: no
<mandel> Sorry, got disconnected
<alecu> mandel: from reality?
<thisfred> alecu, I think that was a while ago
<ralsina> Mockery of the day: https://twitter.com/ralsina/status/239015414393339906
<mandel> He, is possible
<mandel> DONE: talk with QA about the Mac app. There are a bungee of big bugs to fix. Mainly adding folders from control panel, stale brokers and the app crashing fur to json decode problems
<mandel> TODO: look at the stake broker bug and the json one.
<mandel> Blocked, over 3g because they are updating my network
<mandel> ralsina, did my best with the connection I have..
<ralsina> mandel: good enough :-)
 * mandel is also very sleepy
<ralsina> in the words of the french knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail "now leave before I mock you again!"
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, I plan to make the ipc more resistant to those stale brokers by catching the exception and trying to connect to a new broker will make it shower in CSS of an error but should recover from it, what do you think?
<ralsina> mmcc: my mac dev env is screwed. Where are the latest instructions, and are they current?
<mandel> Ups... Autocomplete
<ralsina> "shower in CSS"?
<ralsina> mandel: are you typing on your phone?
<mmcc> ralsina: the google doc is close to current. you can help me make it so now!
<ralsina> mandel: don't you have hotspot functionality on the phone? So you can go back to the computer :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<ralsina> mmcc: will follow it, and ping you on failure
<ralsina> mmcc: got the URL handy?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, it seems I cannot use irc over 3g on the pc
<mmcc> ralsina: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1f7xaDT-hblCKIXrKXZjpKtFRsBRnionDix5NojwdgmE/edit
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<mandel> ralsina, Vodafone is crap and blocks it... Also is a PITA cause the rest works
<mandel> And I keep getting raising instead of ralsina..
<mmcc> ralsina: I've updated the instructions now...
<mmcc> I removed the windows-specific stuff for clarity. that doc is the OSX dev setup doc anyway :)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to request a holiday, there is no way I can work like this..
<ralsina> mandel: agreed :-(
<mandel> ralsina, I'll try to catch up I've the weekend..
<ralsina> mandel: if you do that, don't ask for the day off
<ralsina> mandel: off is off
<mmcc> ralsina: OK, I actually updated the whole thing now. ping me with any questions…
<ralsina> mmcc: will do. I intend to be able to help with the UI issues very late today / early monday depending on luck
<mmcc> ralsina: great. when you get to the end, I'm very curious what you see when you run the u1cp tests - you're on 10.7 right?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> eeeexcellent
 * gatox lunch
<mandel3g> ralsina, I'm getting an error when accessing canonicaladmin, does it work for you?
<dobey> mandel3g: wfm
<mandel3g> ack
<mandel_> ralsina, request made
<mmcc> ralsina, have you installed qt via brew already? I'm not sure how much of this you have to repeat…
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: or at least brew says it has it already
<ralsina> mmcc: BTW, lovely how everytime a configure script checks for javac a dialog pops up telling me to install it ;-)
<ralsina> mandel_: I'll approve it in a bit. So, you have the rest of the day off, go rest :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: heh. I guess I installed java already.
<mmcc> ralsina: I just remembered that you need to get a qt with no X11 deps so it will run on stock 10.8
<mmcc> can you do 'brew cat qt | grep X11' for me?
<ralsina> mmcc: sure
<mmcc> if that comes back with X11 flags, then you need to reinstall qt.
<ralsina> mmcc: I get -L/usr/X11/lib -I/usr/X11/include
<ralsina> ok, how do I reinstall it?
<ralsina> mmcc: but that's just if I want to do a bundle to share?
<ralsina> mmcc: since rebuilding Qt is bound to take a few hourds, I would rather do that on the weekend if at all possible
<mmcc> ralsina: for me it downloaded a prebuilt binary - was done in a minute
<mmcc> % brew install https://raw.github.com/mxcl/homebrew/master/Library/Formula/qt.rb
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, will do it then :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: I get "undefined method 'version'" maybe my brew is too old?
<mmcc> hrm
<mmcc> maybe. try 'brew update'
<mmcc> also if you already had qt 4.8.2, that'll be a problem and you'll need to brew uninstall qt before running that install from the URL
<ralsina> it's telling me I have local changes to the qt recipe, probably something alecu did before hegave me this mini
<ralsina> I have 4.8.0 so it's not that
<mmcc> ok… well you can save off the locally-changed qt by doing 'brew edit qt' and saving that somewhere else
<mmcc> I'm assuming it gives you the option to overwrite the changed file?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, I have to go git stash it
<ralsina> mmcc: user friendly it isn't
<mmcc> giiiiiiit
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, it's working now, thanks!
<mmcc> the number of projects that decided *git* was a user interface… the mind boggles
<alecu> ralsina, mmcc: I had to use a fix for the qt brew. I added it to the osx dev setup doc, and it was this: https://github.com/tmf/homebrew/commit/f34897104399f48b36e1e86a776c70dd2d882c5a
<ralsina> mmcc: starting with git ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: we are using a bottle now, so that should not be needed
<alecu> ralsina: right
<ralsina> great now my xcode is too old
<mmcc> alecu, that bug is indeed fixed in the latest qt.rb, just differently :) build systems, man, build systems
<mmcc> Xcode too old? what's telling you that? I thought it shouldn't matter…
<alecu> ralsina: don't worry about the "too old".
<ralsina> mmcc: brew
<ralsina> alecu: ok, stopping xcode update then
<mmcc> ralsina: which brew command? qt?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: tells me to PLEASE install 4.4.1 because 4.3.2 is too old
<alecu> ralsina: it complained the same about 4.4.0, but I just ignored it.
<dobey> mmcc: does ubuntu-sso-client give a clean bill of health with pyflakes already?
<mmcc> dobey: I don't know, but I doubt it
<mmcc> dobey: answer is no. it  complains about gettext's '_'
<mmcc> and some other minor things
<dobey> right; commented on your merge
<dobey> crikey, why are mandel's fsevents branches so freakin huge. and why has nobody reviewed them yet
 * mmcc thought those already went through
<mmcc> (mine, I knew mandels were rotting there)
<mmcc> dobey, you answered your own question. I have reviewing them as a TODO for today thoguh
<dobey> why isn't https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/sbjson-link/+merge/116445 landed? it has 2 approves
<mmcc> I don't know. we should probably land it.
 * mmcc flipped it
<ralsina> mmcc: you have first a command to install protobuf via brew and later the doc says "install protobuf following these instructions" is that so or should I ignore the second one?
<mmcc> ralsina: looking…
<mmcc> if you have protoc in your path then ignore the second one
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like I do
<mmcc> ls -l `which protoc` should show a symlink to /usr/local/Cellar/protobuf/blah
<ralsina> mmcc: missing step somewhere in the middle: install qtreactor
<mmcc> that should be in the buildout, i thouhgt
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like it isn't or it failed to install. I'll check
<mmcc> did you get an error in running tests, or were you testing from the interpreter?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's in the links but is not listed as a requirement, it seems
<ralsina> mmcc: when running tests for u1cp
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, wait it's in the development section of the buildout
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll figure it out
<mmcc> it should be there, it's one of the eggs…
<mmcc> if you just try to import it from the interpreter, does that work?
<ralsina> mmcc: latest qt4reactor tries to use PySide!!!!
<mmcc> um
<mmcc> that'll teach us for using /master in a buildout :\
<ralsina> mmcc: got it, when updating qt, pyqt broke
<ralsina> mmcc: and qt4reactor tries pyside if pyqt fails to import
<mmcc> oh, shoot. sorry, should've remembered that
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok
<ralsina> mmcc: so now it will rebuild pyqt from source, right?
<mmcc> yes
<mmcc> but that's not slow
<mmcc> dobey, re pyflakes on darwin, pylint has a lot more spew. It looks like it can't find dev-tools even though the u1lint wrapper definitely has it in the path
<ralsina> mmcc: possibly another missing step, clientdefs.py has to be moved to the right place before you can run tests
<dobey> mmcc: right. probably because of the missing patch issue
<mmcc> right, now I remember that
<ralsina> mmcc: and also, storage-protocol seems to need to be installed
<mmcc> ralsina: for the sso tests, or for the control-panel tests?
<ralsina> mmcc: aaaaaand I am getting the error messages when running tests :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: u1cp tests
<mmcc> ralsina: ack.
<dobey> pretty much everything has to be 'installed' for u1cp tests to run
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah the buildout doesn't do any of the build steps for the source reps, it just bzr branches them for you
<mmcc> source deps, not source reps
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: on windows this used to work by just setting PYTHONPATH and not installing
<ralsina> mmcc: but it doesn't really matter
<ralsina> mmcc: now I get "can't import name fseventsd"
<ralsina> mmcc: probably because I haven't installed ubuntuone-client how do you do that on mac?
<mmcc> aha. ok, you hit a gap in the docs. good
<mmcc> fseventsd is from mandel's branch. you need to grab both that and the fsevents.py, let me look for URLS
<mmcc> into parts/ do bzr branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon
<mmcc> actually, I'll just put this in the doc
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<ralsina> I get invalid transport because bzr probably doesn't have the launchpad plugin or something
<ralsina> mmcc: shouldn't that be  lp:ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon ?
<ralsina> and lunch
<mmcc> yes. d'on
<ralsina> and that's still not open source, so I need to install credentials
<mmcc> ping alecu - re: checking version of the fsevents daemon. I have code doing that as a result of launchd integration, not 100% sure where the best place to put it is
<mmcc> ralsina: yes we need to sort that out. there's still a "TODO" comment about licensing in the source
<ralsina> mmcc: now I get "no module fsevents". I assume I need to install macfsevents?
<mmcc> yes. I updated the doc - you need to git clone and build it
<ralsina> mmcc: missing dependency dirspec
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, wait, I need to install it
<mmcc> ralsina: what was missing dirspec? the buildout should have put it in parts/ , and it should be on sys.path of the wrapped interpreter
<mmcc> so 'python -c "import dirspec" ' should work
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, forgot to source the env
<mmcc> aha. ok
<ralsina> I am logged in :-)
<mmcc> thanks for wading through that, glad the doc is updated now
<ralsina> although I am not getting any folders other than ~/Ubuntu One
<mmcc> yes, there appear to be UDF bugs…
<mmcc> are shares showing up?
<ralsina> mmcc: I get a SSL error about it not finding the godaddy cert
<mmcc> hrm. it should see the cert files in ubuntuone-storage-protocol/data … oh. I think that code is wrong. I don't think it handles running from source correctly
<mmcc> no, it should be right.
<ralsina> mmcc: it's trying to load it from the installed location
<ralsina> mmcc: because I installed storage-protocol
<mmcc> oh. I see. I never installed storage-protocol
<mmcc> was expecting it to be run from the source tree
<ralsina> mmcc: then it has to be added to the PYTHONPATH
<ralsina> mmcc: not installing and putting it in PYTHONPATH works and I get all the shares listed :-)
<mmcc> good.
<ralsina> mmcc: which means I see the scrolling bug, which means I can get to work on it
<mmcc> very good
<ralsina> mmcc: can you verify for me that adding "-graphicssytem raster"  to the command line fixes the scroll?
<mmcc> ralsina: I haven't seen the bug, I don't have enough shares to scroll
<ralsina> mmcc: want some? ;-)
<dobey> ugh: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113439378/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.ubuntuone-control-panel_4.1%2Br348-53~quantal1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mmcc> you bet i do
<ralsina> mmcc: you can just add folders in your system
<dobey> lots of failures in there; and logging messages to console amidst the tests :(
<ralsina> dobey: "constants module not available." is strange
<dobey> indeed
<ralsina> dobey: does it do the same in your q box?
<dobey> i haven't run it locally; but this is happening on oneiric and precise as well, for the nightlies
<ralsina> dobey: I can do a run on precise to verify
<ralsina> dobey: I got a segfault!
<dobey> stable-4-0 was fine for me yesterday at least
<ralsina> dobey: same here
<ralsina> dobey: as in "was fine for me yesterday"
<dobey> trying trunk now
<mmcc> we need to fix the on_download_finished exceptions… I'm at #300 and counting and it's stalling the control-panel UI
<mmcc> or am I out of date and they're fixed in trunk?
<dobey> hrmm; trunk ./run-tests passed fine here :-/
 * mmcc checks
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any news on that download priority issue we talked about yesterday?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thanks for reminding me.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np
<chaselivingston> \
<ralsina> mmcc: no, they still exist
<ralsina> mmcc: they break windows jenkins too
<mmcc> guys, chaselivingston was noticing that he wasn't getting files downloaded to his mac while uploading a ton of data. is that a bug or expected bad behavior?
<ralsina> mmcc: if you try to add folders, does the "select a folder" dialog go away on its own sometimes?
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm still stalled on the loading overlay :(
<ralsina> mmcc: that's probably that you need to start syncdaemon manuall
<mmcc> really?
<ralsina> mmcc: happened to me a few minutes ago
<ralsina> mmcc: if u1cp can't find it / start it it freezes
<dobey> is that the "select some folders to sync to the cloud" page hanging?
<ralsina> dobey: no, this is in u1cp proper
<mmcc> no, it was starting it just fine - I saw my precise VM pop up a notification about downloading new .DS_Store after I started it
<mmcc> hrm, well quitting and restarting with U1_DEBUG=1 got me to a working folders screen
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> not good: I canceled the add_folder dialog and got this in the log: "ubuntuone.controlpanel.qt.addfolder - INFO - on_add_folder_button_clicked: user requested folder creation for path u''.
<mmcc> "
<alecu> mmcc: pong re: "checking version of the fsevents daemon"
<ralsina> mmcc: that's ok
<ralsina> mmcc: it just means "hey, you didn't select anything. Ok!"
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<ralsina> mmcc: although I agree it's a scary message ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, combined with the controlpanel status still saying "file sync starting…" I thought it was busily trying add something random
<mmcc> alecu - pong your pong, just a sec
<alecu> no prob
<ralsina> mmcc: do qt plugins work on mac? If they don't I need a workarund for my scroll workaround :-(
<mmcc> ralsina, they should. can you give me more context? do you need to add one?
<ralsina> mmcc: basically, the workaround I found for the scrolling is using -graphicssystem raster and that's a plugin
<ralsina> mmcc: or at least I think it's one
<mmcc> alecu - re the daemon version issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164920/
<mmcc> ralsina: you can check with the QT plugin env var.... /me looks
<mmcc> QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1
<ralsina> mmcc: cool, not a plugin
<ralsina> mmcc: so now I just need to inject that option only on darwin and it's fixed
<dobey> brb
<alecu> "Jobs' Bless"!!!! People praying to Saint Steve already?
<mmcc> heh, they've been doing that for years
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> alecu: where would be a good place in u1cp to put a platform-specific constant I need in main?
<alecu> ralsina: in u1cp's main?
<alecu> mmcc: +1 to "all the version checking can be done in controlpanel, and SD doesn't need to know about launchd"
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I need to inject two args into sys.argv when we are running on darwin
<mmcc> alecu, sounds good.
<ralsina> alecu: I *could* do it in the bin/ script but that's icky
<alecu> ralsina: inject args into sys.argv? why?
<ralsina> alecu: because of a bug in Qt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1018918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1018918 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Scrolling shares on darwin does not work" [High,In progress]
<ralsina> alecu: I can workaround it by passing "-graphicssystem raster"
<mmcc> ralsina: you just need to add it to the args passed to Qapplication, right?
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<mmcc> see line 88 of gui/qt/main/__init__.py
<mmcc> we're already doing some arg tweaking there
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, but it's not platform-specific
<ralsina> mmcc: although a bit lower we do have a darwin-specific bit
<alecu> ralsina: we are even checking for sys.platform a few lines below
<ralsina> alecu: yes, just saw it
<ralsina> ok, I'll do it there then
<alecu> ralsina: also, at the top of the file we have some "win32" and "darwin" checking for dbus...
<mmcc> alecu ack on your +1, proceeding thusly
<ralsina> alecu: yes, so that file is dirty already :-)
<alecu> ralsina: right. Go ahead, I'll look to the southeast.
<ralsina> alecu: I can file a bug about refactoring the platform-speciicness out of it
<mmcc> ralsina: just saw the bug you mentioned about the dialog disappearing. I believe it is bug #1040905
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040905 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Cannot “Add a folder from this computer” more than once per session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040905
<alecu> ralsina: that sounds great.
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<alecu> mmcc: and re: "CP kills old installed daemon * TODO:", I was supposed to create a bug for that, where we can discuss the best way to do it.
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina: that'll be a tricky refactor, due to the dependencies between qt4reactor, reactor, QApplication and QCoreApplication, etc…
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: worse or better: there is a hack to install the reactor in the bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt script as well
<alecu> mmcc: I propose that we postpone that refactor till after the rushes
<ralsina> alecu,mmcc: yes, this is for next cycle, probably
<ralsina> but I am filing so it's there
<ralsina> bug #1041333
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041333 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "main/__init__.py is platform-specific" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041333
<mmcc> ok
<alecu> mmcc: so, my idea is that the root daemon gets a message telling it that it will be updated, so it notifies every running SD of that. Then each SD shuts down, and the root daemon too. The new version of the root daemon is started, and then somehow (*insert magical idea here*) the new version of the SD is started for every user that had it running.
<mmcc> alecu - upgrading other users' syncdaemon is probably not workable
<alecu> mmcc: perhaps we can have a SD wrapper script that checks the error code of the SD process, and on a given value of that error code, the wrapper process waits a few seconds, and then restarts it.
<alecu> mmcc: it's the system's root daemon we are upgrading, so every SD version should match!
<mmcc> alecu, I agree! but syncdaemon itself is going to be in another user's directory, unless they installed the app in a system-visible place
<mmcc> and if we upgrade SD inside an existing .app, we break the code signing, etc
<mmcc> might be the best we can do is teach CP how to tell the user that they need to upgrade
<alecu> mmcc: I assumed everybody installed these things in /Applications .... :P
<mmcc> and that they won't be able to sync until they do
<mmcc> alecu: can't make any such assumptions
<alecu> mmcc: right :-(
<mmcc> many people will end up running it out of ~/Downloads, or never moving it out of the install DMG
<alecu> mmcc: do we have a "system registry" of sorts in osx?
<mmcc> alecu, that depends on what you're trying to do :)
<mmcc> there isn't a single binary grab-bag database for config info, but we do have the filesystem
<alecu> mmcc: I would assume that the user that has power to install the root daemon, is the one that has admin power. And by installing (or upgrading) the root daemon, we would write the path to the system's Syncdaemon.app
<alecu> mmcc: right, we have some equivalent of /etc
<mmcc> like /etc ? :)
<alecu> right
<alecu> :-)
<mmcc> so the idea is to move syncdaemon out of the app package, and put it in a global place so it's possible to upgrade it?
 * mmcc thinks
 * alecu starts up his mac, to cut on the amount of guessing.
<mmcc> I don't think we can do that without shipping two copies of Qt
<alecu> ugh
<mmcc> because CP needs qt to start so it can install SD, and SD needs qt, but can't point to CP because we don't know where the user has CP
<alecu> mmcc: what if we symlink from the "canonical SD place" (say, /etc/ubuntuone/syncdaemon) to the SD from the last installed root daemon?
<mmcc> not sure I understand "SD from the last installed root daemon" - the daemon is just one executable file and doesn't include SD…
<alecu> mmcc: right, but it's installed by *some* copy of the control panel, right?
<alecu> mmcc: and that control panel should have a SD next to it
<mmcc> next to it, yes. but in some user's directory
<mmcc> and to be clear, no code is really installed, it all stays in the .app wrapper - SD is just UbuntuOne.app/blah/blah/Syncdaemon.app/
<alecu> mmcc: right. And with the SD being in the user's directory, we hit permission issues if some other user tries to run it...
<mmcc> right.
<alecu> mmcc: so, the only thing that's really installed is the root daemon executable.
<mmcc> yes
<mmcc> (and some .conf files, but that's not important right now)
<mmcc> we *could* do this:
<mmcc> I upgrade my CP, it detects an old daemon, upgrades that, which tells my CP that there are other SDs listening.
<mmcc> So my CP puts a copy of the whole new U1.app in a system-visible place
<mmcc> (or in each users' drop box folder)
<mmcc> and then when their SD notices the issue, it looks in the known place for a totally new U1 app to upgrade to
<mmcc> upgrading piecemeal will break code signing, but upgrading the whole thing works
<mmcc> and we already have it downloaded, so it'd be smooth for the other user to just upgrade
<mmcc> (that's it - what do you think?)
<mmcc> ~/Users/Shared/ would be one place we could put the downloaded .app for upgrading
<alecu> mmcc: it sounds good
<alecu> mmcc: is ~/Users/Shared writable by all users?
<mmcc> heh, I meant /Users/Shared, and yes
<alecu> mmcc: I would like for only the user entering the sudo password to be able to write there...
<mmcc> why?
<alecu> mmcc: well, not there, but wherever we place this.
<mmcc> it's just a shortcut so the other user doesn't have to re-download the app
<alecu> mmcc: I don't want a "non admin" user overwriting the u1 app, and having other users running his code after reboot.
<alecu> mmcc: or overwriting the shortcut, for that matter.
<mmcc> I didn't mean a symlink/shortcut, just a "fast way"
<mmcc> but I see what you mean - I was thinking they'd copy from that location to wherever the old u1 app is and overwrite that
<alecu> mmcc: ah, ok.
<mmcc> but it's a good point that someone's going to end up just running it from /Users/Shared
<mmcc> somehow
<mmcc> thing is, if the app is somewhere they can read, then they can run it from there- there's no way I know of to force them to copy it somewhere else
<alecu> mmcc: is this really common? on a mac shared by a few users, every user installs his own copy of Photoshop?
<alecu> I know macs are not usually shared; I'm thinking of a computer lab kind of environ.
<mmcc> alecu, probably they put it in /Applications, but they don't have to
<mmcc> of course adobe has installers and installer-installers
<mmcc> but for other apps, you can put it in a shared place, but you can't force the user to do that unless you write an installer, which mac people don't really like
<mmcc> besides, I'm betting most families have an account per person on a family mac
<alecu> right, that too.
<ralsina> not being able to type ~ ' or " on the mac vnc client is cramping my style
<mmcc> so I'm looking at dropbox - they ship a .dmg that suggests you copy the app to /Applications , but of course you don't have to
<mmcc> that's another issue - if two people are running the code from /Applications, and one person upgrades it, what happens
<mmcc> answer is probably 'it depends'
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/scroll-harder/+merge/121268
<ralsina> assuming of course, I did not do anything that makes launchpad never-scan
<ralsina> yay, scanned and everything
<mmcc> man, CP from source is stalling out on the loading overlay for me consistently now
<mmcc> it looks like the shares tab is frontmost in the background, wonder if that's waiting for some unimplemented stub
<ralsina> mmcc: that's a silly bug I can fix it in 5'
<ralsina> mmcc: sneaking it into the previous proposal ;-)
<mmcc> hey neat, if I add --switch-to devices to the cmdline, it stalls, but harder:  http://ubuntuone.com/46k0YA2JBY9r1qmnCcYolu
<ralsina> a tifff... how quaint
<ralsina> mmcc: for me it starts on the shares tab but switches to the folders tab in a second
<mmcc> you're gonna see a lot of tiffs in bug reports from mac users I'd bet - it's the default format for Grab.app
<mmcc> the only format, actually :\
<ralsina> mmcc: if you want to fix it in your copy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1165028/
<ralsina> mmcc: from windows users we get BMPs embedded in word documents, so it's a step up
<mmcc> heh
<ralsina> mmcc: I have received 5MB screenshot "documents"
<mmcc> ralsina: so that diff will fix the stalling? is the shares tab stalling out for you, or am I out of date somewhere?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, that will just open the flders tab first
<ralsina> mmcc: which should make no difference, but who knows
<mmcc> hrm.
<mmcc> I'm up to date, so that's not it
<alecu> ralsina: +1
<mmcc> and now it launched, but doesn't display my username or quota
<mmcc> but the bug in the table is fixed
<alecu> ralsina: I ran the tests, and looked at the code.... I've not ran it, though :-)
<mmcc> ralsina, with -graphicssystem raster on the command line, I get fixed table buttons and no username or quota.
<mmcc> without that on the command line, I get broken buttons and visible username and quota
<ralsina> mmcc: choose one! ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: let me check here
<mmcc> ok, I choose the username. makes me feel welcomed
<ralsina> mmcc: I get both
<mmcc> great
<ralsina> mmcc: the name and quota can take a few seconds to appear though
<mmcc> yeah, but they appear immediately without the flags
<ralsina> mmcc: it works more or less the same here
<mmcc> well, almost immediately
<ralsina> we need a tiebreaker
<mmcc> I'll break the tie, I just tried again with the flags and it worked
<mmcc> fixed table, name shows up about the same speed
<mmcc> want some fun, try -graphicssystem opengl
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, black scrollbars ?
<mmcc> and error spew everywehre
<alecu> ralsina, mmcc: how do I generate the clientdefs?
<ralsina> alecu: I just copied the ones from windows/
<alecu> ack
<mmcc> yep, that's what the setup.py does
<mmcc> there's a bug to fix that
<dobey> gatox and anyone else: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/py3-support/+merge/121276 please?
<mmcc> you really ought to be able to run 'make' for u1-client on darwin, which will generate clientdefs with a more useful version number, but that's low priority
<gatox> ack
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> rb-u1 py3?
<ralsina> mmcc: you also need to whole autotools suite installed
<dobey> ralsina: yep. as the apps are supposed to be switching to py3 for python plug-in loading in 12.10; though i don't think any have yet
<gatox> dobey, why are you declaring: parseurl = None outside the try-except? to avoid flake issues?
<ralsina> dobey: whoa
<dobey> gatox: yes
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, that's what stopped me a while back when I was looking at the test script
<gatox> dobey, +1
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc: whe you have a minute could you try to reproduce bug #1041333 ? I am not getting it now.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041333 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "main/__init__.py is platform-specific" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041333
<ralsina> argh, wrong bug
<mmcc> reproduced!
<ralsina> I meant bug #1040905
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040905 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Cannot “Add a folder from this computer” more than once per session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040905
<mmcc> ralsina: I did reproduce that earlier. are you not getting it with your new flags?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: which would be a very weird fix
<ralsina> mmcc: when you had it, what was the symptom? the file chooser closing on its own?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
<mmcc> and I still see it with the flags
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, not happening to me rightnow
<mmcc> I'm not using your code, but setting the graphicssystem on cmdling
<mmcc> e
<mmcc> and a new twist - if I start CP, click to add a folder, then don't select anything and just wait 20 seconds, it closes by itself
<ralsina> ok, I get it again now
<ralsina> that 20 seconds thing may be useful debugging :_)
<mmcc> use it to reduce eye stress - look out the window while u wait
<ralsina> this is an awesome bug
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1165100/
<dobey> ugh, that's weird
<dobey> oh, but that test actually passed
<ralsina> mmcc: and here it is: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-16722
<mmcc> and https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-15318
<dobey> actually, there are a lot of python tracebacks in these tests, even though the tests 'passed'
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113505568/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.ubuntuone-control-panel_4.1%2Br349-53~quantal1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> the errors are all only twisted timeout errors in the webclient tests
<dobey> so wtf is going on
<mmcc> so ralsina, making it use the non-native dialogs seems to work but is not pretty
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: there seems to be a more complicated workaraound possible, though
<mmcc> and will probably not work great with the app store
<mmcc> (sandboxing)
<ralsina> mmcc: by calling the dialog manually
<mmcc> yes…
<ralsina> mmcc: for this release, I say non-native
<ralsina> mmcc: and then we can fix it "for real"
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itvJybdcYbI <- u1cp tests right now.
<ralsina> dobey: in youtube?
<mmcc> ralsina, for the initial public release, or for internal releases?
<ralsina> mmcc: for next week's release
<ralsina> mmcc: I will try to get a real fix in monday, but if I can't I can't
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, sure.
<ralsina> mmcc: and we have bigger fish to fry :)
<dobey> yes of course in youtube
<mmcc> just as long as we don't ship that dialog…
<mmcc> or I guess maybe we can style it, I dunno
<mmcc> ok, back to launchd
<ralsina> mmcc: it's not very styleable. We had to ship it for windows :-/
<mmcc> :\
 * mmcc does gymnast unimpressed face
 * mmcc cheers up because emacs' pyflakes-in-flymake works again
<mmcc> (I broke it for myself with the buildout and didn't notice for a while)
<ralsina> mmcc, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-add-add/+merge/121282
 * mmcc wonders how much of a lie that "this is temporary" is ;P
<mmcc> sorry, don't mean to pile on - just wondering if it'll actually get fixed in Qt
<mmcc> +1
<ralsina> mmcc: it probably will be fixed in Qt5
<ralsina> mmcc: and never in Qt4
<ralsina> mmcc: at least for mac we can probably just call the native dialog ourselves via pyobjc or something
<mmcc> ralsina: hmm, that's true.
<gatox> ouch..... we are going to have a problem
<ralsina> mmcc: since it's a modal dialog, it should not "break" things
<ralsina> gatox: "are going to"?
<gatox> i didn't realize this was happening..... and now the branch proposal has 1842 lines :S
<ralsina> gatox: that's a paddling
<gatox> ahhhh but a lot of xml
<ralsina> gatox: are they complex lines? ;-)
<gatox> nop
<gatox> until line 454 is qss and xml also
<ralsina> I would *so* love to have this in the mac alpha :-)
<ralsina> gatox: then it's "like 1000'
<gatox> well...... it's actually an easy branch...... there is a lot of tests, docstrings, etc
<ralsina> gatox: does it use QFileDialog?
<gatox> but the number seems a lot
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<ralsina> gatox: ok, because that crap is broken on all !linux platforms :-(
<gatox> ralsina, if you want...... you can be the first reviewer! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares-functions/+merge/121283
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, QFileDialog is broken on linux?!
<gatox> ahhh
<gatox> !linux
<ralsina> gatox: no
<ubot5> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ralsina> jajajaja
<ralsina> diaf ubot5
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ubot5, thx
<ubot5> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gatox> jejeje
<briancurtin> ubot5, dance
<gatox> ubot5, you rock!
<ralsina> this is what leads to dead astronauts orbiting jupiter.
<briancurtin> :( the python buildbot bot can dance
<ralsina> briancurtin: and hal9000 could sing clementine!
<ralsina> IIRC
<ralsina> see? dead astronauts
<gatox> ralsina, i've been already using this feature to share some files today :P
<ralsina> gatox: cool :-)
<gatox> ok....... and now...... eod........ please send me an email (gmail account) if you need me to fix something in this branch... so i can do it during the weekend before leaving on tuesday
<gatox> alecu, can be the other reviewer maybe: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-shares-functions/+merge/121283 :P
<ralsina> I will finish that review but in the meantime I am off
<ralsina> have a nice weekend team!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<gatox> bye all!
<dobey> ugh; the tests pass for me when building in local quantal chroot, using the nightlies package
<dobey> i'll have to figure this out later :-/
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<mmcc> ok, time for me to run. might be back a bit later to try to wrap up this launchd stuff…
<mmcc> have a good weekend everyone!
#ubuntuone 2012-08-26
<JanC> hm, I just had an idea: why is there no integration between ecryptfs (or encfs) & ubuntuone?
<trijntje> Hi all, are there any plans to allow for the translation of the web interface?
<milman> Hey guys. Suddenly Tomboy stopped syncing, and I've found this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/850760), which seems to be the same problem. issue is "Won't Fix", without any reason.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 850760 in Ubuntu One Servers "Tomboy notes synchronization fail (Synchronization failed with the following exception: Unexpected character '<' at [2:0])" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<milman> ahh! found how to fix it. disconnect from ubuntu-one (clear, from tomboy), and reconnect again.
<trijntje> Hi all, are there any plans to allow for the translation of the web interface?
<jgdx> trijntje: hi, take a look at this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29839/how-to-translate-ubuntu-one-web-ui/29916#29916
<trijntje> jgdx: I had seen that, but it's already quite old, so I was wondering if there are any new plans
<trijntje> I mean, ubuntu is already translated by volunteers, and they could already do quite some PR damage if they decide to go evil. So I'm not sure why ubuntu one would be different
<jgdx> trijntje: sorry, I am unable to answer that. If you hang around though, I am sure come monday someone will give you a better answer.
<trijntje> jgdx: No problem, I'll ask again later. Thanks!
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> I'm trying to pay for music streaming, but I can't
<gordonjcp> there appears to be no way to use either a debit card or a paypal account backed by a debit card
#ubuntuone 2013-08-22
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> I have bought some music from ubuntuone which I don't know how to download to my phone
#ubuntuone 2013-08-23
<Arpad2> hello
#ubuntuone 2014-08-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Bad Poetry Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Humanitarian Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Mosquito Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Citizens Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug Your Boss Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2016-08-25
<verterok> close
#ubuntuone 2017-08-24
<noc0lour> Hi guys, during account creation I accidently clicked the `invalidate mail address link` in the confirmation mail. Is there a way out?
